# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Τροφοδοτικών >  >  ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΤΙΚΟ 0-30V  0-20A

## moutoulos

Πρίν από ένα περίπου χρόνο ζήτησα εδώ ένα τροφοδοτικό 0-30V  0-20A ... (το θέμα δεν ήταν να το αγοράσω), 
παρόλου που έχω αρκετή εξοικείωση με το θέμα τροφοδοτικών, δεν μπόρεσα ποτέ να το κάνω ρυθμιζόμενο στα 
αμπέρ του.  Και ούτε βρήκα ένα σωστό σχέδιο με το LM723.  Μετά από ένα περίπου χρόνο, και μετά από πολύ 
"ξεσκόνισμα" στο εργαστήριό μου κατάφερα να φτιάξω αυτό (επισύναψη)  :Exclamation:  .

Ο μετασχηματιστής που χρησιμοποίησα ήταν αυτός, και λέω ήταν γιατί η χαρά ήταν να το δώ να δουλεύει το 
τροφοδοτικό, και όχι να το κρατήσω (σωστά είδατε είναι στίς αγγελίες το τέρας- μετασχηματιστής), μιάς και μου
 "χάρισαν" ένα τροφοδοτικό 0-35V  0-15A με το LM723, με ψηφιακά όργανα (V - A), και εφόσον ήταν πιο μουράτο
 το κράτησα  :Exclamation:  (όχι θα το άφηνα   :Rolling Eyes:  ). 

 Το τροφοδοτικό μου   :Crying or Very sad:  δεν είχε μέλλον γιατί αντικαταστάθηκε απο "επώνυμο", αλλά το συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα 
σε όποιον το πάρει απόφαση να το κατασκευάσει. Εντάξει Οκ δεν είναι απο 0V. Είναι απο ... λίγο παραπάνω. 
Εμένα μου έβγαζε απο περίπου μισό V. 


moutoulos_power_supply_lm723_0_30v_0_20a_169.gif

----------

ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ 75 (10-09-11), 

bchris (29-03-12), 

billisj (07-03-14), 

eebabs2000 (24-09-15), 

ironda19 (25-06-14), 

lepouras (29-10-13), 

loukas174 (11-05-19), 

speedatos (01-04-17), 

SV1EDG (12-02-16)

----------


## gsmaster

Γρηγόρη, τα συγχαρητήριά μου για το τέρας που έφτιαξες.  :Wink: 

Κυριολεκτικά τέρας, γιατί 20Α είναι πολλλλλλλλλλάαααααα..........

----------


## moutoulos

Ξέχασα να αναφέρω ότι η δίοδος στην έξοδο είναι *ισχύος*.
Εγώ χρησιμοποίησα μια γέφυρα 35Α (πρόχειρα), όπου την έξοδο των τρανζίστορ (μετά τις αντιστάσεις ισχύος), την έβαλα στο εναλλασσόμενο (AC) σημείο της γέφυρας,  και πήρα το + της σαν τελική έξοδο.  
Το καταλάβατε ή το διατύπωσα λάθος   :Rolling Eyes:   :Question:   :Question:

----------


## moutoulos

> Γρηγόρη, τα συγχαρητήριά μου για το τέρας που έφτιαξες. 
> 
> Κυριολεκτικά τέρας, γιατί 20Α είναι πολλλλλλλλλλάαααααα..........




Ευχαριστώ Γιάννη ...  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   ,  με παίδεψε όμως, άντε τώρα να παλεύεις με το "τέρας".
Και σαν απολογισμός ... τρία LM723 και έξη 2Ν3055 (οι δοκιμές έγιναν με φθηνά τρανζίστορ    :Wink:  ) καμμένα . 


Βέβαια τυπωμένο δεν υπάρχει, εγώ το έκανα σε παλιά πλακέτα  LM723  3Α (με ενισχύσεις 1,5άρι κολλημένο απο κάτω).
Κάποια στιγμή θα το βάλω στα "κυκλώματα"   :Idea:  να είχαμε και τυπωμένο   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:  .

----------


## gsmaster

Τι τυπωμένο να βγάλεις γι αυτό... Αντε να μπεί το ολοκληρωμένο στην πλακέτα. Τα υπόλοιπα θα πάνε με καλώδια στα εξαρτήματα στις ψύκτρες... 

Προτείνω και μια προστασία απο υπερθέρμανση με κάτι τέτοιο
Στο λέω για το λάβεις υπόψη σου στο τυπωμένο, για να είναι συμμαζεμένο και ασφαλές.  :Wink:

----------


## _ab

Θα το φτιαξω μεσα στην εβδομαδα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Εισαι ωραιος!!!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## moutoulos

> Θα το φτιαξω μεσα στην εβδομαδα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Εισαι ωραιος!!!!!!




Παναγιώτη, να σου υπενθυμίσω πέρα από το κόστος (περίπου 150+ ευρώ), θα χρειαστεί να λάβεις και κάποια "μέτρα".  Είναι σχετικά δύσκολη κατασκευή, και εκτός από ανεμηστήρες (φορτίο πάνω από 8-10Α, και ανάλογα τις ψύκτρες) θα χρειαστείς και μερικές ασφάλειες   :Exclamation:  .  Σκόπιμο θα ήταν, την πρώτη φορά που θα του βάλεις ρεύμα (θα το συνδέσεις στον μετασχημ.), να χρησιμοποιήσεις έναν μικρότερο (πχ  24V  5A), μην έχουμε κανένα παρανάλωμα πυρός ...  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: , από κάποιο βραχυκυκλωματάκι.

Καλή επιτυχία  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:  


Απορίες διάφορες ... εδώ.

----------


## marios

Βάλε και καμιά φωτογραφία να θαυμάσουμε και εμείς το.....ΤΕΡΑΣ!
Συγχαρητήρια πάντως για την κατασκευή  :OK:

----------


## moutoulos

Γράφω ... 




> ... η χαρά ήταν να το δώ να δουλεύει το τροφοδοτικό, και όχι να το κρατήσω (σωστά είδατε είναι στίς αγγελίες το τέρας- μετασχηματιστής), μιάς και μου "χάρισαν" ένα τροφοδοτικό 0-35V  0-15A με το LM723, με ψηφιακά όργανα (V - A), και εφόσον ήταν πιο μουράτο το κράτησα  (όχι θα το άφηνα   ). 
>  Το τροφοδοτικό μου   δεν είχε μέλλον γιατί αντικαταστάθηκε απο "επώνυμο", αλλά το συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα σε όποιον το πάρει απόφαση να το κατασκευάσει.



... οπότε την ίδια μέρα σχεδόν που το τελείωσα μου χάρισαν το άλλο (με τα ψηφιακά όργανα),  και το χάλασα το "φτιαχτό",  χωρίς να κρατήσω φωτό.  Εξάλου πρόχειρα ήταν και όχι σε κουτί.

Το "χαρισμένο" είναι αυτό ...

----------


## moutoulos

Τώρα βέβαια μην μου πείτε να αντιγράψω το κύκλωμα   :Embarassed:  , γιατί είναι αρκετό   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:  .
Αποτελείται πάντως απο ένα LM723, τρία LM741, ένα μετασχηματιστή επαρκέστατο   :Exclamation:  ,
 ένα ρελέ μεγάλο ..., πέντε εξόδου ΤΙΡ3055 + ένα οδηγό, δεν θυμάμαι ποιό.

----------


## gsmaster

Η πλακέτα του πολύ απλή είναι, μήπως είναι ιδιοκατασκευή, σε κουτί απο κάποιο τροφοδοτικό? για δες στην πλακέτα απο κάτω... 
Ξέρω και γω, κάτι δεν μου πάει καλά , μονής όψης πλακέτα, χωρίς "πρασινάδα"... τα καλώδια ψιλοχύμα....
Εφόσον όμως στο χάρισαν, και εφόσον δουλεύει, καλό είναι. Απο ψύκτρα πώς πάει? πολύ μαζεμένα τα βλέπω τα εξόδου...

----------


## _ab

> Παναγιώτη, να σου υπενθυμίσω πέρα από το κόστος (περίπου 150+ ευρώ), θα χρειαστεί να λάβεις και κάποια "μέτρα".  Είναι σχετικά δύσκολη κατασκευή, και εκτός από ανεμηστήρες (φορτίο πάνω από 8-10Α, και ανάλογα τις ψύκτρες) θα χρειαστείς και μερικές ασφάλειες   .  Σκόπιμο θα ήταν, την πρώτη φορά που θα του βάλεις ρεύμα (θα το συνδέσεις στον μετασχημ.), να χρησιμοποιήσεις έναν μικρότερο (πχ  24V  5A), μην έχουμε κανένα παρανάλωμα πυρός ...  , από κάποιο βραχυκυκλωματάκι.
> 
> Καλή επιτυχία   
> 
> 
> Απορίες διάφορες ... εδώ.




Φιλε μου Γρηγορη βασικα ο μ/σ που θα αφησω θα ειναι ο 3Αμπερος απλα θα αλλαξω την "καρδια" τωρα για το μελλον βλεπουμε για περισσοτερο αμπεραζ.....Σιγουρα θελει ασφαλειες και μεγαλη προσοχη.....!!!!!!!!Α και μηπως θα μπορουσες να κανεις μια περιγραφη πως δουλευει το αμπεραζ κοντρολ????Λογικα πρεπει να εχεις φορτιο για να το ρυθμισεις?????

----------


## QED

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν μπορώ να αντικαταστήσω σε αυτό το τροφοδοτικό το μετασχηματιστή με ένα 24V που διαθέτω και να βάλω  λιγότερα transistor ισχύως ώστε να έχω μία πιο "ελαφριά" έκδοση 0-5Α περίπου.

----------


## moutoulos

Παιδιά συγνώμη θα λείψω κάνα δυο μέρες ... κάτι έτυχε   :Confused:  , τίποτα σπουδαίο, αλλά πρέπει . 
(το αναφέρω γιατί δεν θα έχετε απαντήσεις μου)    :Rolling Eyes:  .

----------


## gsmaster

> .........
> Α και μηπως θα μπορουσες να κανεις μια περιγραφη πως δουλευει το αμπεραζ κοντρολ????Λογικα πρεπει να εχεις φορτιο για να το ρυθμισεις?????



Αφού ο Γρηγόρης θα λείψει, ας απαντήσω εγώ. Αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με!

Το 723 όταν "δεί" στα πιν 2 και 3 τάση μεγαλύτερη απο 0,7V (νομίζω) αρχίζει και μειώνει την τάση εξόδου, (πιν 10) που μειώνει την τάση στην βάση του οδηγού τρανζίστορ και αυτό με την σειρά του, μειώνει την τάση στις βάσεις των τρανζίστορ ισχύος εξόδου.

Η τάση που πρέπει να οδηγηθέι στα πιν 2 και 3 δημιουργείται απο μια αντίσταση πολύ μικρής τιμής (0,15Ω 10W). Η συγκεκριμένη τιμή της αντίστασης θα έχει μια πτώση τάσης 150mV για κάθε ένα Αμπερ (εδώ ο Moutoulos έχει βάλει και μια δίοδο ισχύος σε σειρά, δεν βλέπω τον λόγο... μόνο κάποια πτώση τάσης θα δημιουργεί...) 
Τώρα για να μπορείς να έχεις και ρυθμιζόμενο περιορισμό ρεύματος, βάζεις και ένα ποτενσιόμετρο σε σειρά με μια αντίσταση παράλληλα για να παίρνεις κάθε φορά το ποσοστό της τάσης. Η αντίσταση σε σειρά με το ποτενσιότερο χρησιμεύει στο να μην φτάνει ο περιορισμός του ρεύματος στο άπειρο καθώς όταν το 723 στα πιν 2 και 3 "δει" βραχυκύκλωμα, δηλαδή μηδενική τάση, δεν θα περιορίσει ποτέ το ρεύμα.

Επισυνάπτω και το μπλόκ διάγραμμα του LM723. 
Δείτε και το Datasheet του LM723

----------


## moutoulos

Ήρθα  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:  .     Α βρε Γιάννη ... πάντα έχεις τις σωστές απαντήσεις στην σωστή στιγμή   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:  .
Θα εισηγηθώ να πάς στην NATIONAL ή μήπως στην TEXAS (όχι στο Τέξας)  :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:  .

Λοιπόν, η δίοδος ισχύος  χρησιμεύει σε περίπτωση βραχυκυκλώματος (λόγω υψηλών ρευμάτων) ή για ανάστροφα ρεύματα   :Rolling Eyes:  ,  όπως και η δίοδος που είναι παράλληλη με την έξοδο.  Δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει χωρίς αυτήν να σου πω τι κάνει.

----------


## moutoulos

> Φιλε μου Γρηγορη ... θα μπορουσες να κανεις μια περιγραφη πως δουλευει το αμπεραζ κοντρολ????Λογικα πρεπει να εχεις φορτιο για να το ρυθμισεις?????




Εννοείται (φορτίο),  βέβαια εγώ με τα τροφοδοτικά έχω λίγο θράσος,  και ξέροντας ότι το LM723 έχει προστασία βραχυκυκλώματος (εφόσον συνδεθεί σωστά), το βραχυκυκλώνα (με τον ρυθμιστή ρεύματος περίπου στην μέση),  "χτύπαγε στην αρχή περίπου 13-14Α και ρυθμίζοντας τον ρυθμιστή ρεύματος (γρήγορα) στα Α που ήθελα ... πχ 5Α.  Οπότε ακόμα και να το βραχυκύκλωνα μετα η "βελόνα" (ψηφιακό πολύμετρο) έδειχνε 5Α, και δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να περάσει περισσότερο ρεύμα.

----------


## moutoulos

> Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν μπορώ να αντικαταστήσω σε αυτό το τροφοδοτικό το μετασχηματιστή με ένα 24V που διαθέτω και να βάλω  λιγότερα transistor ισχύως ώστε να έχω μία πιο "ελαφριά" έκδοση 0-5Α περίπου.




Βεβαίως και μπορείς, αλλά δεν ξέρω πόσα Α είναι ο μετασχηματιστή σου, τι εννοώ για να πάρεις πχ 28VDC 5A απ"το τροφοδοτικό συνεχόμενα (με σταθεροποίηση όχι ανόρθωση) είναι καλύτερα να έχεις έναν μετασχηματιστή 28VAC 6Α,  παρά έναν 24VAC 8A.

Για να το δουλέψεις σαν 0-5Α πρέπει :
* Το οδηγό τρανζίστορ από MJ 3001 το αλλάζεις με ένα BD135, BD139, ή στην καλύτερη και ακριβότερη με ένα BD679 (darligton).
* Για εξόδου δύο 2Ν3055 (οδηγούμενα πλέον απο το BDΧΧΧ, είναι μια χαρά).
* "Φεύγει" η δίοδο ισχύος.
* 10000μF/63V για εξομάλυνση.
* Η ασφάλεια (μην την ξεχάσουμε 20Α) γίνεται 5Α.
* Τώρα για την γέφυρα ... βάλε μια μικροτερη (οπωσδήποτε 10-15Α).

----------


## _ab

> Βεβαίως και μπορείς, αλλά δεν ξέρω πόσα Α είναι ο μετασχηματιστή σου, τι εννοώ για να πάρεις πχ 28VDC 5A απ"το τροφοδοτικό συνεχόμενα (με σταθεροποίηση όχι ανόρθωση) *είναι καλύτερα να έχεις έναν μετασχηματιστή 28VAC 6Α,  παρά έναν 24VAC 8A.*).



Μπορεις να το αναλυσεις λιγο καλυτερα τον λογο????????






> Για να το δουλέψεις σαν 0-5Α πρέπει :
> * Το οδηγό τρανζίστορ από MJ 3001 το αλλάζεις με ένα BD135, BD139, ή στην καλύτερη και ακριβότερη με ένα BD679 (darligton).
> * Για εξόδου δύο 2Ν3055 (οδηγούμενα πλέον απο το BDΧΧΧ, είναι μια χαρά).
> * "Φεύγει" η δίοδο ισχύος.
> * 10000μF/63V για εξομάλυνση.
> * Η ασφάλεια (μην την ξεχάσουμε 20Α) γίνεται 5Α.
> * Τώρα για την γέφυρα ... βάλε μια μικροτερη (οπωσδήποτε 10-15Α).



Αν αφησω το mj3001 και την διοδο τι προβληματα μπορει να υπαρξουν?????

----------


## moutoulos

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από moutoulos
> 
> Βεβαίως και μπορείς, αλλά δεν ξέρω πόσα Α είναι ο μετασχηματιστή σου, τι εννοώ για να πάρεις πχ 28VDC 5A απ"το τροφοδοτικό συνεχόμενα (με σταθεροποίηση όχι ανόρθωση) *είναι καλύτερα να έχεις έναν μετασχηματιστή 28VAC 6Α,  παρά έναν 24VAC 8A.*).
> 
> 
> 
> Μπορεις να το αναλυσεις λιγο καλυτερα τον λογο????????



Το λέω αυτό γιατί, αν το θές για τροφοδοτικό για ένα πχ, linear των 28VDC, και πάρεις 24VAC μετασχηματιστή θα έχεις 34VDC με το δίδυμο ανόρθωση-εξομάλυνση.  Με την πτώση τάσης (για φορτίο 5Α) η τάση αυτή θα φτάσει περίπου 30VDC, μπορει και παρακάτω.  Μιλάμε για ασταθεροποίητη τάση ακόμα.  Μπαίνει στο τροφοδοτικό μας (για να σταθεροποίηθεί πλέον) και βγαίνει σταθεροποίημένη (για πλήρη φορτίο μιλάμε πάντα) μέχρι 26-27VDC το πολύ (δεν ρυθμίζει δηλαδή παραπάνω, γίνεται 0-27VDC).  Και αυτό γιατί η τάση εισόδου είναι πάντα μεγαλύτερη από την τάση εξόδου (Vin>Vout), οπότε εφόσον μπαίνουν 30VDC περίπου, λογικό είναι να μην βγάζει παραπάνω από 27VDC.  Χωρίς φορτίο θα γίνει πάλι 0-30.

Οπότε με 28VΑC με το δίδυμο ανόρθωση-εξομάλυνση φτάνει 40VDC, όση και να είναι η πτώση το τροφοδοτικό σου (για πλήρη φορτίο 5Α) πάντα θα είναι 0-30VDC.   :Wink:  
Αποδεδειγμένα αυτά στην πράξη, όχι θεωρίες.






> Αν αφησω το  mj3001 και την διοδο τι προβληματα μπορει να υπαρξουν?????



Κανένα πρόβλημα ... για λόγους κόστους το ανέφερα (για τα 5Α). Και επειδή ενα mj3001 για οδηγό σε ένα τροφοδοτικό 5Α είναι υπερβολικό.  :Smile:

----------

347 (02-02-21)

----------


## Killo_Watt

Πόσο έχουν τα 2Ν3772 και το MJ3001 ???

----------


## Killo_Watt

Ένταξη φτηνά έχουν έλεγα να βάλω 3055 μια και θα το κάνω 0-10A αλλά καλύτερα έτσι…

Βασικά πιο ακριβά είναι τα 3055 απο τα 3772

----------


## ηλεκτρ.23

γεια χαρα παιδια.θα ηθελα αν σας ειναι ευκολο να μου στειλετε το κυκλωμα τροφοδοτικου(5vdc-13,4vdc) το οποιο τροφοδοτει κυκλωμα προγραμματιστη  για μικροελεκτη γιατι εχω κολλησει με ενα κυκλωμα που προσπαθω να φτιαξω.ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.

----------


## savnik

> Βασικά πιο ακριβά είναι τα 3055 απο τα 3772



Μηπως το λες αναποδα;

----------


## Killo_Watt

Βασικά σε ένα κατάστημα είδα τα 3055 πιο ακριβά και τα δυο μάρκας ST. Αποκεί και πέρα δεν έκανα έρευνα αγοράς την πέμπτη άμα κατεβώ ομόνοια θα ρωτήσω

----------


## moutoulos

> ... πιο ακριβά είναι τα 3055 απο τα 3772



Οχι έχει δίκιο ο Sanvik, ανάποδα τα λές   :Wink:  .

----------


## Killo_Watt

http://www.inter-shop.gr/commerce/ca...eywords=2n3055

http://www.inter-shop.gr/commerce/ca...eywords=2n3772

----------


## Killo_Watt

Τελικά πείρα τα 2ν3772 toshiba με 1.21 ευρώ τα ένα.

----------


## _ab

Αγαπητοι μου φιλοι καντε *PLEASE* Ενα τυπωμενο......Ειναι αμαρτια τροφοδοτικο σε διατρητη.........  :Crying or Very sad:  Θελω να το φιταξω αλλα......

----------


## moutoulos

> Αγαπητοι μου φιλοι καντε *PLEASE* Ενα τυπωμενο......Ειναι αμαρτια τροφοδοτικο σε διατρητη.........  Θελω να το φιταξω αλλα......



Το έφτιαξες   :Question:  , έστω και σε διάτρητη   :Question:  .

----------


## _ab

Ναι αλλα υπηρξε προβλημα.......  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## moutoulos

> Ναι αλλα υπηρξε προβλημα.......




... τί είδους  :Question:

----------


## _ab

Στην αρχη εκανα την βλακεια και εδωσα ac χωρις την γεφυρα............Λες και ειμαι κανενας πρωταρης................Εκαψα λογικα το 723 το αλλαξα και τα αποτελεσματα :ταση 2-23ν και δεν ειχα συνδεσει και αμπερομετρο αφου δεν δουλευε σωστα....Λεω μηπως εχω κανει κανενα λαθος στην διατρητη.....Συνδεσα τα 2 2Ν και το mj.....Αλλα λεω να το κανω σε pcb τωρα καταβασα ενα tutorial απο ενα αλλο σιτε για το πως να φτιαχνεις πλακετες (σχεδιασμο).....Εδω που τα λεμε τροφοδοτικο και σε διατρητη δεν ειναι και μουρικο......  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## moutoulos

> Στην αρχη εκανα την βλακεια και εδωσα ac χωρις την γεφυρα....



 :Hammer:   :Hammer:  Καταπάτηση της ανόρθωσης   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:  .
Το τρίμμερ το ρύθμισες ?, η δουλειά του είναι να γίνεται το τροφοδοτικό σου ή 0-30 ή 0-20 ή 0-35 κτλ.  Με άλλα λόγια θέτει όριο Vmax.
Ο μετασχηματιστής τι είναι ?.

----------


## _ab

ναι το ρυθμισα και το ελαχιστο ηταν το 2...τωρα μια απορια τα ποντεσιομετρα συνδεονται ετσι??????Το λεω μην τυχον εχω κανει λαθος...  :Embarassed: Υπαρχει περιπτωση τα τρανζιστορ να πηγαν βολτα με το ac που το τροφοδοτισα γυρω στα 10 δευτεριλεπτα μεχρι να καταλαβω την μαλα@@α μου?????Ο μ/τ ειναι 28/3Α

----------


## moutoulos

Σωστά,   :Rolling Eyes:  , εκτός από ένα λάθος.

----------


## _ab

:Hammer:   :Hammer:  Απο βιασυνη να το δημοσιευσω το ζωγραφισα αλλου.....Αρα τα εχω σωστα......Δεν ξερω θα το ξανακανω σε πλακετα γιατι με την διατρητη εχω ψιλοξενερωσει.....

----------


## d.r soutras

moutoulos για να μην μιλάμε άλλο απο mail και για να συμμετάσχουν και οι υπόλοιποι φίλοι του forum
μήπως μπορείς να σχεδιάσεις ένα σχηματικό για την περίπτωση μου; 0-12V ή και παραπάνω και 0-6A τουλάχιστον
για να το σχεδιάσω σε μορφή *pcb* και να το κατασκευάσω
επίσης να σου κάνω και μία ερώτηση οι αντιστάσεις που υπάρχουν στο κύκλωμα δεν θα πρέπει να αλλαχτούν για τημ μικρότερη έκδοση του "τέρατος";
αυτές οι αντιστάσεις δεν ρυθμίζουν την σύγκριση που θα κάνει το ολοκληρωμένο για να παίρνουν την επιθυμητή μας τάση;
διόρθωσε αν κάνω λάθος!  :Cool:

----------


## gsmaster

d.r soutras δεν είναι κάτι διαφορετικό τα 0-12V. Απλά βάλε μικρότερο μετασχηματιστή στην είσοδο. Λόγω του ότι το ρεύμα είναι μικρότερο βάλε και λιγότερα τρανζίστορ ισχύος.

----------


## moutoulos

Είχε ζητήσει και ο Led_Zep για μικρότερη ισχύ.




> Αρχικό μήνυμα από Led_Zep
> 
> Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν μπορώ να αντικαταστήσω σε αυτό το τροφοδοτικό το μετασχηματιστή με ένα 24V που διαθέτω και να βάλω  λιγότερα transistor ισχύως ώστε να έχω μία πιο "ελαφριά" έκδοση 0-5Α περίπου.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Βεβαίως και μπορείς, αλλά δεν ξέρω πόσα Α είναι ο μετασχηματιστή σου, τι εννοώ για να πάρεις πχ 28VDC 5A απ"το τροφοδοτικό συνεχόμενα (με σταθεροποίηση όχι ανόρθωση) είναι καλύτερα να έχεις έναν μετασχηματιστή 28VAC 6Α,  παρά έναν 24VAC 8A.
> 
> ...



Εσύ θές 0-16, 0-18Volt ?  (το 0-12 ... λίγο μου φαίνεται   :Wink:  ), οπότε θές έναν μετασχηματιστή 16Vac 8A (130W), εφόσον θές 12-13Volt 6Α.
Επίσης για 6Α η θα βάλεις 3x2N3055 ή θά αφήσεις 2x2Ν3772. 

Ότι απορίες ... μου λές ...  :Wink:

----------


## d.r soutras

Yes Sir!
Θα αρχίσω την σχεδίαση, λόγω εξεταστικής θα αργίσει λίγο!
Μουτουλος 1000 ευχαριστώ!  :Cool:

----------


## moutoulos

> Yes Sir!
> Θα αρχίσω την σχεδίαση, λόγω εξεταστικής θα αργίσει λίγο!
> Μουτουλος 1000 ευχαριστώ!




Θα σου επισυνάψω και σχέδιο, αλλά το φτιάχνω λίγο λίγο, μην πάθω  :Shame on you:   και υπερκόπωση   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:  .

----------


## _ab

Γρηγορη ποιο σχεδιο εννοεις?????Εγω κανω το pcb του,και κοντευω να το τελειωσω.....Το κανω με το eagle και οταν το γυρναω στο board και παω να μετακινησω τα εξαρτηματα μου βγαζει error και κλεινει.....Τωρα κατεβασα το 4.11 και θα το δοκιμαω να δω.....Το πολυ πολυ να ανεβασω το σχηματικο και να το μετατρεψει καποιος σε board....Το προηγουμενο ηταν το 4.13r1

----------


## _ab

Λοιπον φιλοι μου ετοιμο το σχεδιο (Κατα καποιο τροπο)αλλα οταν παω να το μετατρεψω σε pcb μου βγαζει 2 χρωματων γραμμες.Κοκκινες,Μπλε.
Αυτο συμβαινει διοτι ειναι διπλης οψες????πως μπαινει μονης???και πως χοντρενουμε τις γραμμες???Μπορει καποιος να 
βοηθησει απο εδω και περα???

Ευχαριστω πολυ...

----------


## d.r soutras

θα μπορούσα να σε βοηθήσω μα δουλεύω protel
προσπάθησα να ανοίξω το σχηματικό που επισύναψες μα βγάζει error το protel, επειδή όπως είπες το σχεδίασες με διαφορετικό πρόγραμμα.
Τουλάχιστων 150mil οι αγωγοί, όσο πιο μικρούς σε απόσταση τους κάνεις τους αγωγούς (για το μεγάλο ρεύμα) τόσο το καλύτερο, αποφεύγουμε τις μεγάλες γωνίες στους αγωγούς max 45 μοίρες αλλίως θα έχουμε πρόβλημα, πάντα για τους αγωγούς που θα περάσει το μεγάλο ρεύμα μιλάμε, στους άλλους δεν έχεις πρόβλημα!
Ελπίζω να βοήθησα!    :Cool:

----------


## _ab

Ναι το εχω κανει με το eagle......Ευχαριστω και για τις συμβουλες σου για το παχος των διαδρομων.Αυτο που δεν ξερω ειναι πως να κανω τις γραμμες για να μην περναει η μια πανω απο την αλλη αυτο που λεω και πιο πανω το μπλε,κοκκινο γιατι υποθετω πως νομιζει πως ειναι διπλης οψεως η πλακετα....

----------


## moutoulos

> moutoulos για να μην μιλάμε άλλο απο mail και για να συμμετάσχουν και οι υπόλοιποι φίλοι του forum
> μήπως μπορείς να σχεδιάσεις ένα σχηματικό για την περίπτωση μου; 0-12V ή και παραπάνω και 0-6A τουλάχιστον
> για να το σχεδιάσω σε μορφή *pcb* και να το κατασκευάσω



Είναι έτοιμο  :Very Happy:  , απο την δική μου πλευρά, τη σχεδίαση.  Απο σένα θέλω, πέρα απο την υλοποίηση που θα κάνεις, να πειραματιστείς λίγο στο I adj. 
Τι εννοώ ? Το ποτενσιόμετρο για να καλύπτει την κλίμακα 0-7Α, ενδέχεται να θέλει σε σειρά με την μεσαία λήψη (του Ρ1), και το ποδαράκι 2 του LM723
μια αντίσταση. Βέβαια μπορείς να κάνεις επίσης και την R12 τρίμμερ, και να ρυθμίσεις για Ι max 7A.
To επισυνάπτω και συμπιεσμένο (RAR, δεν ξέρω αν "ανοίγει" με ΖΙΡ),  σε μια καλή ανάλυση.

EDIT:   Η R13 είναι 2,2k, και όχι 1k

----------


## d.r soutras

moutoulos είσαι αρχηγός!
θα δυσκολευτώ λίγο με την αγορά των εξαρτημάτων (χανία δεν έχει πράμα) αλλά μόλις τα αποκτήσω θα αρχίσω την σχεδίαση   :Cool:

----------


## d.r soutras

Ερωτήσεις:
οι υπόλοιπες αντιστάσεις να είναι στο μισό του watt;
έχεις κάποια power diode D4 υπόψην; είπες πως χρησιμοποιήσες γέφυρα μα καλύτερα είναι πιστεύω μιας που θα φτιάξω το pcb να μπεί μια δίοδος κανονική.
δές το σχήμα που έχω επισυνάψει, πέτυχα το βραχυκύκλωμα του δρομέα στην R12 (τρίμερ);

----------


## moutoulos

> οι υπόλοιπες αντιστάσεις να είναι στο μισό του watt;



Ναι ...





> έχεις κάποια power diode D4 υπόψην;



Υπ οψην πολλές, αλλά δεν έχει σημασία θα χρησιμοποιήσεις μια δίοδο *schottky* 15A,  50+ V, παίρνουν ψύκτρα, και έχουν και μικρή πτώση τάσης.





> ...δές το σχήμα που έχω επισυνάψει, πέτυχα το βραχυκύκλωμα του δρομέα στην R12 (τρίμερ);



 :OK:

----------


## d.r soutras

για δίοδο πήρα μία DSI17-08A με μεγαλύτερο αμπεράζ (δεν μας ενδιαφέρει)
δεν βρήκα την R11 0.15Ω 10W και πήρα δύο 0.33Ω 5W να τις βάλω παράλληλα
δεν βρίσκω τον C1 22000 στα 63V και λέω να βάλω έναν στα 35V εξάλλου η τάση μετά την γέφυρα είναι 21V άρα ο 35άρης μας κάνει, καλά δεν τα λέω;  :Cool:

----------


## moutoulos

> για δίοδο πήρα μία DSI17-08A με μεγαλύτερο αμπεράζ (δεν μας ενδιαφέρει)
> δεν βρήκα την R11 0.15Ω 10W και πήρα δύο 0.33Ω 5W να τις βάλω παράλληλα
> δεν βρίσκω τον C1 22000 στα 63V και λέω να βάλω έναν στα 35V εξάλλου η τάση μετά την γέφυρα είναι 21V άρα ο 35άρης μας κάνει, καλά δεν τα λέω;



Η δίοδος κάνει, για το κύκλωμα,  αλλά δεν κάνει για πλακέτα, βέβαια δεν είναι και τόσο πρόβλημα !!.

Παράλληλα ναι.

 :Embarassed:  Δικό μου λάθος ... μιάς και δεν έχουμε πάνω από 21βόλτ,  ο 35άρης μας κάνει   :OK:  .

Συνέχισε ...  :Wink:

----------


## d.r soutras

μόλις το τέλειωσα!
είναι σε κλίμακα 1:1
προσοχή είναι το πρωτότυπο πιθανόν να θέλει διορθώσεις, δεν την εμφάνισα ακόμη την πλακέτα διότι θέλω την γνώμη σας, πάχος αγωγών, κοντινές αποστάσεις (πιθανότητα σπινθηρισμών) κ.α.
moutoulos πως το βλέπεις αντέχει; ;ή θέλει ενισχύσεις;

----------


## d.r soutras

ξέχασα και αυτό  :Cool:

----------


## _ab

Δεν ξερεις ποσο συγκινουμαι που επειτελους βλεπω μια πλακετιτσα για αυτο το τοσο ωραιο τροφοδοτικο ,εστω και για μια απο την παραλλαγη του.....Προσπαθω αρκετο καιρο να την κατασκευασω αλλα εαν εισαι απειρος με το eagle τοτε τι περιμενεις και παλι ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Applause:   :Applause:   :Applause:   :Applause:   :Applause:   :Applause:  

Υ.Γ:Γιαννη κανε λιγα μαγικα και εσυ τωρα να την δουμε και σε *.pdf Να φτιαξουμε και εμεις κανα τροφοδοτικακι......  :Wink:

----------


## gsmaster

Δεν θα πρέπει να κάνω εγώ τα μαγικά μου... Θα πρέπει ο φίλος μας *d.r soutras* να το εκτυπώσει σε pdf κατευθείαν απο το πρόγραμμα που σχεδιάζει για να είναι και πιό καλή η ανάλυση. Αλήθεια ποιό πρόγραμμα χρησιμοποιείς?


*d.r soutras* Μπές εδώ για να δεις πώς θα το κάνεις pdf. Ότι απορία έχεις στείλε μου ΠΜ. 

Αν δεν έχετε πρόβλημα, και εφόσον σας δουλέψει να το περάσουμε στα κυκλώματα.  :Wink:

----------


## d.r soutras

no problem θα το μετατρέψω σε pdf και θα το επισυνάψω (δουλεύω protel)
μην την τυπώσετε ακόμα την πλακέτα γιατί σήμερα έκανα κάτι διορθώσεις που χρειαζόντουσαν τα footprints, θα το υλοποιήσω και θα σας πώ αποτελέσματα. gsmaster πως σου φαίνεται το πάχος των αγωγών που θα περάσει το μεγάλο το ρεύμα; λέτε να θέλει παραπάνω;

----------


## d.r soutras

Έτοιμο σε pdf, πρέπει να ευχαριστήσω τον γρηγόρη για το υπέροχο σχέδιο του!  :Cool:

----------


## athalex

Απο μια ματια που εριξα στα σχεδια των δυο τροφ. η μονη διαφορα ειναι οτι υπαρχουν λιγοτερα 2Ν3772.Αρα το τυπωμενο που εχει κανει ο φιλος μας κανει και για τα δυο αρκει να βαλουμε τις εχτρα αντιστασεις και τα εχτρα 2Ν3772,τι λετε ?

----------


## gsmaster

*d.r soutras* Καλό θα ήταν οι "πλάτες" των τρανζίστορ ισχύος, να είναι σε μια ευθεία, και αν γίνεται, να έβλεπαν την άκρη της πλακέτας για να υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να μπεί μια ψύκτρα για όλα τα τρανζίστορ χωρίς να χρειαστεί να φύγουν τα τρανζίστορ απο την πλακέτα.  :Wink: 

Επίσης ότι κείμενο υπάρχει πάνω στην πλακέτα σε κάθε layer πρέπει να διαβάζεται κανονικά στην τελική πλακέτα, για να διευκολύτνεται η διαδικασία της αποχάλκωσης. πχ το κείμενο στο Bottom layer που θα βγεί στην επιφάνεια του χαλκού θα πρέπει να είναι mirrored, έτσι ώστε στην τελική πλακέτα, να διαβάζεται κανονικά βλέποντας τον χαλκό. Επίσης βάλε και κάποιο κείμενο στο top layer.

----------


## d.r soutras

και επειδή το ζητήσατε η έκδοση του τέρατος 0-30Vdc 0-20A σε pcb  :Ψώνιο:

----------


## d.r soutras

gsmaster έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο μα τα τρανζίστορ θα φύγουν οπωσδήποτε απο την πλακέτα με καλώδια γιατί τα footprint που έβαλα δεν είναι τα κανονικά αλλά διπλάσια για να έχω χώρο να περάσω τον χοντρό αγωγό, κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον θα το ξανασχεδιάσω με τον τρόπο που μου υποδεικνύεις, 
στον χαλκό θα εμφανίζονται μόνο οι αγωγοί κ το nick μου (που σωστά θέλει mirror) τα υπόλοιπα όμως είναι απλά strings για την εύκολη τοποθέτηση των εξαρτημάτων πάνω στην πλακέτα που δεν θα εμφανίζονται πάνω της.  :Cool:

----------


## _ab

Σε ευχαριστουμε ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ και παλι ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## moutoulos

> και επειδή το ζητήσατε η έκδοση του τέρατος 0-30Vdc 0-20A σε pcb




Να' και γώ καθυστερημένα !!.
Λοιπόν το σήμείο που βλέπω να μην αντέχει τα 20Α είναι τα δυο σημεία που έχω σημειώσει ...

----------


## moutoulos

> Έτοιμο σε pdf, πρέπει να ευχαριστήσω τον γρηγόρη για το υπέροχο σχέδιο του!



  :Rolling Eyes:  Ευχαριστώ ...  :Mr. Green:

----------


## moutoulos

> Απο μια ματια που εριξα στα σχεδια των δυο τροφ. η μονη διαφορα ειναι οτι υπαρχουν λιγοτερα 2Ν3772.Αρα το τυπωμενο που εχει κανει ο φιλος μας κανει και για τα δυο αρκει να βαλουμε τις εχτρα αντιστασεις και τα εχτρα 2Ν3772,τι λετε ?



Περίμενε Αλέξη μη βιάζεσαι ...   :Wink:  






> *d.r soutras* Καλό θα ήταν οι "πλάτες" των τρανζίστορ ισχύος, να είναι σε μια ευθεία, και αν γίνεται, να έβλεπαν την άκρη της πλακέτας για να υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να μπεί μια ψύκτρα για όλα τα τρανζίστορ χωρίς να χρειαστεί να φύγουν τα τρανζίστορ απο την πλακέτα.



Σωστός ....,  όπως πάντα ο Γιάννης!!.

----------


## d.r soutras

γρηγόρη την power diode την βολεύουμε παίρνει πολύ χαλκό ακόμα αλλά το 2ρο σημείο που δείχνεις είναι ακατόρθωτο να το μεγαλώσουμε, σίγουρα για την έκδοση των 20Α είναι πολύ επικύνδινο :Hammer:  εδώ με προβλημάτισε και για την περίπτωση μου (7Α), θα ξανασχεδιάσω την πλακέτα απο την αρχή για την έκδοση του τέρατος με χοντρότερους αγωγούς.

----------


## moutoulos

> γρηγόρη την power diode την βολεύουμε παίρνει πολύ χαλκό ακόμα αλλά το 2ρο σημείο που δείχνεις είναι ακατόρθωτο να το μεγαλώσουμε, σίγουρα για την έκδοση των 20Α είναι πολύ επικύνδινο εδώ με προβλημάτισε και για την περίπτωση μου (7Α), θα ξανασχεδιάσω την πλακέτα απο την αρχή για την έκδοση του τέρατος με χοντρότερους αγωγούς.



Οπότε, καλό θα ήταν να αυξήσεις και άλλο το πάχος των τσεκαρισμένων σημείων και θα είναι ΟΚ! (για 7Α),  αλλά για 20Α ... όχι.
Πέρα απο αυτό όμως σου αξίζει ένα *ΜΠΡΑΒΟ* \ :Very Happy: /

----------


## _ab

Λοιπον παιδια εκανα το τροφοδοτικακι και εχω καποιες αποριες.....Κατ'αρχας το δοκιμασα με εναν μ/σ 27ν 3Α.
Ειναι απολυτως λογικο να μην μου βγαζει πανω απο 24ν.θελω να ρωτησω 3 πραγματακια..
1.το πρωτο που θελω να ρωτησω ειναι για το "ΜΙΝ", που ειχα 1.40ν και γιατι οχι 0ν???.
2.κατα λαθος βαζοντας το πολυμετρο στο ΑC Παρατηρησα οτι ειχε μια εικονικη ταση των 50 ν!!!!!
3.Οταν γυρισα το τριμερ των 2,2κ τελειως αριστερα,τοτε η ταση ηταν 1,40 - 24ν με αποτομη ανοδο της τασης καθως 
  γυριζα το ποντεσιομετρο(να διευκρινησω οτι το ποντεσιομετρο ειναι (Α))Ενω οταν το ειχα τελειως δεξια (trimer)
  ηταν εαν θυμαμαι καλα 1,40 - 14ν Με αυξηση την τασης οχι τοσο αποτομη με το ιδιο ποντεσιομετρο...

Περιμενω προτασεις και αποψεις ευχαριστω.....

----------


## moutoulos

> Λοιπον παιδια εκανα το τροφοδοτικακι και εχω καποιες αποριες.....Κατ'αρχας το δοκιμασα με εναν μ/σ 27ν 3Α.
> Ειναι απολυτως λογικο να μην μου βγαζει πανω απο 24ν.



Έχεις στους συλλέκτες των τρανζίστορ 38 βόλτ ?






> 1.το πρωτο που θελω να ρωτησω ειναι για το "ΜΙΝ", που ειχα 1.40ν και γιατι οχι 0ν???.



Εμένα μου είχε min 0.4 βόλτ. Είναι σωστές οι αντιστάσεις ?






> 2.κατα λαθος βαζοντας το πολυμετρο στο ΑC Παρατηρησα οτι ειχε μια εικονικη ταση των 50 ν!!!!!



Δεν το κατάλαβα ...






> 3.Οταν γυρισα το τριμερ των 2,2κ τελειως αριστερα,τοτε η ταση ηταν 1,40 - 24ν με αποτομη ανοδο της τασης καθως 
>   γυριζα το ποντεσιομετρο(να διευκρινησω οτι το ποντεσιομετρο ειναι (Α))Ενω οταν το ειχα τελειως δεξια (trimer)
>   ηταν εαν θυμαμαι καλα 1,40 - 14ν Με αυξηση την τασης οχι τοσο αποτομη με το ιδιο ποντεσιομετρο...



Απολύτως λογικό, σου επισυνάπτω φωτό (απο την μικρότερη έκδοση) που γράφω, όπως και στο σχέδιο που υπάρχει στην αρχή, 
 "V max limit"  (όριο μέγιστης τάσης). Δηλαδή εσύ μπορεί να θές να βάλεις ένα όριο στην μέγιστη τάση, δηλαδή αν δίνεις τάση σε ένα CB, 
δεν θα θές από απροσεξία σου να το γυρίσεις στο max, και να φάει 30.    :Wink:  Αν θές το κάνεις και αυτό ποτενσιόμετρο 
για να έχεις και την "οριοθέτηση" στην πρόσοψη του κουτιού.  :Wink:

----------


## _ab

Φιλε Γρηγορη λοιπον εχοντας το πολυμετρο σε μετρηση dc κατα λαθος γυρισα την σκαλα σε ac και τοτε παρατηρησα ταση των 50ν!!!!Θα κανω τις μετρησεις που μου λες και θα σου ξαναπω....Επισης αυτο που λεω στο 3 παλι δεν το καταλαβες....Πως γινεται οταν αυξανεις την ταση να ανεβαινει αποτομα και οταν την μειωνεις να πεφτει ομαλα?????Επισης εβαλα εχθες ενα hobbydrill τρυπανι και ΓΟΝΑΤΙΣΕ!!!!!!!!!Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω...θα ξανακανω μετρησεις και θα σου ξαναπω....Ευχαριστω για καθε βοηθεια σου......

----------


## moutoulos

> Φιλε Γρηγορη λοιπον εχοντας το πολυμετρο σε μετρηση dc κατα λαθος γυρισα την σκαλα σε ac και τοτε παρατηρησα ταση των 50ν!!!!Θα κανω τις μετρησεις που μου λες και θα σου ξαναπω....Επισης αυτο που λεω στο 3 παλι δεν το καταλαβες....Πως γινεται οταν αυξανεις την ταση να ανεβαινει αποτομα και οταν την μειωνεις να πεφτει ομαλα?????



Κατάλαβα τι εννοείς .... χωρίς να το έχω ψάξει, γιατί απλά δεν ενοχλεί, φαντάζομαι όμως ευθύνεται ο πυκνωτής 4.7μf στο ποδαράκι 5 του LM723, (μην τον βγάλεις όμως, χρησιμεύει για σταθερότητα του κυκλώματος-τάσης), αν θές να τον μειώσεις βάλε ελάχιστο 1μf.





> Επισης εβαλα εχθες ενα hobbydrill τρυπανι και ΓΟΝΑΤΙΣΕ!!!!!!!!!Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω...θα ξανακανω μετρησεις και θα σου ξαναπω....Ευχαριστω για καθε βοηθεια σου......



α) περίπτωςη ... να φταίει ο μ/τ σου (εννοώ μικρός)
β) περίπτωση, και μάλλον αυτό φταίει, να μην έχεις βάλει σωστά τα ισχύος   :frown:  

Τώρα για τα 50βόλτ, δεν το κατάλαβα...

----------


## _ab

Λοιπον Γρηγορη μεταξυ βασεως και συλλεκτη στο max ειχα 23 και στο min 11ν.....Επισης οταν βραχυκυκλωνα την εξοδο
χωρις φορτιο τοτε το αμπερομετρο εδειχνε 0,5Α....Οταν ειχε το τρυπανι,ανεξαρτητως τι ταση ειχα,εαν ειχα πχ 18ν 
τοτε μολις αναβα το τρυπανι τοτε η ταση πηγαινε στα 9ν και τα εξοδου ζεματαγαν παρολο που ειχε καταναλωση 0,5Α με 
νεκρο το Ι κντρολ...(ο μ/τ ειναι 3Α δεν νομιζω να ειναι και μικρος.....Εδω σταματουσα με το χερι μου τον δρομεα για πλακα ενω σε ενα παλιο που ειχα 723 + 1 2ν3055 δυσκολευομουν.....)

----------


## moutoulos

Παναγιώτη θέλω να μετρήσεις... συλλέκτες των τρανζίστορ και γείωση, είναι 38 βόλτ ???
Επίσης αποσύνδεσε τον μ/τ και βραχυκυκλωσέ τον (στιγμιαία) με μια ασφάλεια 5Α, (πρέπει να σου την καίει)
ή μετρησέ τον με ένα πολύμετρο στην κλιμακά *10Α*, τι σου δείχνει, θα πρέπει να δείς
περίπου 5-6Α.

----------


## _ab

35,8 με 36 βολτ δινει......ο μ/σ  οκ....

----------


## moutoulos

> εαν ειχα πχ 18ν τοτε μολις αναβα το τρυπανι τοτε η ταση πηγαινε στα 9ν και τα εξοδου ζεματαγαν παρολο που ειχε καταναλωση 0,5Α με 
> νεκρο το Ι κντρολ...(ο μ/τ ειναι 3Α δεν νομιζω να ειναι και μικρος.....Εδω σταματουσα με το χερι μου τον δρομεα για πλακα ενω σε ενα παλιο που ειχα 723 + 1 2ν3055 δυσκολευομουν.....)



Το ότι φρενάρει στο 0,5Α σημαίνει  ότι κάπου κάνει περιορισμό ρεύματος, και τα εξόδου (τα έχεις σε ψύκτρα??) δεν μπορεί να ζεματάνε με 0,5Α,
γιατί έχω την εντύπωση ότι, ή δεν έχεις βάλει σωστά τα εξόδου, ή κάπου είναι λάθος το κύκλωμα     :frown:  ....

Περισσότερα αυριο   :Wink:  .....

----------


## moutoulos

Παναγιώτη πάνω στην φωτό υπαρχουν "οδηγίες".
Κοίτα και πέσμου ...   :Rolling Eyes:  .

----------

George37 (21-05-17)

----------


## _ab

Λοιπον το λαθος οφειλοταν στο οτι ειχα βαλει το BD679 αναποδα και αυτο γιατι μου ειχαν δωσει λαθος τα ποδια......
Ωσπου μπηκα στο ιντερνετ και κατεβασα το datasheet.(που μπορω να πω πως και αυτο δεν ηταν παρα πολυ κατατοπιστικο,
γιατι δεν εδειχνε με ωραιο τροπο ποιο μερος ειναι το μπροστα και πιο το πισω...).Τωρα ομως εχω ενα "προβλημα" που 
συνεχιζει να υπαρχει....Το ΜΙΝ ειναι 1,47ν Δεν πεφτει πιο κατω...Τι να κανω????Να αλλαξω καμια αντισταση?????Επισης 
κατι τελευταιο...Ποιο ειναι το σωστοτερο μερος να τοποθετηται μια ασφαλεια?????

----------


## d.r soutras

Φίλε _ab την ασφάλεια την έβαλα εκεί για να μήν τραβάμε καλώδια (τραβάμε καλώδιο για την power diode και τα 2Ν3772) πιστεύω πως φτάνουν!
Εξωτερική ασφάλεια θα βάλεις αυτήν των 2Α.
Τώρα αν πάλι δεν σ'αρέσει τράβα τα καλωδιάκια σου κ την 7Α βάλτην εκτός πλακέτας!  :Cool:

----------


## moutoulos

> Λοιπον το λαθος οφειλοταν στο οτι ειχα βαλει το BD679 αναποδα και αυτο γιατι μου ειχαν δωσει λαθος τα ποδια......
> Ωσπου μπηκα στο ιντερνετ και κατεβασα το datasheet.(που μπορω να πω πως και αυτο δεν ηταν παρα πολυ κατατοπιστικο,
> γιατι δεν εδειχνε με ωραιο τροπο ποιο μερος ειναι το μπροστα και πιο το πισω...).Τωρα ομως εχω ενα "προβλημα" που 
> συνεχιζει να υπαρχει....Το ΜΙΝ ειναι 1,47ν Δεν πεφτει πιο κατω...Τι να κανω????Να αλλαξω καμια αντισταση?????Επισης 
> κατι τελευταιο...Ποιο ειναι το σωστοτερο μερος να τοποθετηται μια ασφαλεια?????



Έλα Παναγιώτη είδες που άδικα ανησηχείς, εμμμ, και εσύ που πάς χωρίς datasheet  :Laughing:  . Πρίν ξεκινήσουμε μια κατασκευή "κατεβέζουμε"
τα datasheets των "ενεργών" εξαρτημάτων (το είπα καλά ??), και προχωράμε.
Σε εμένα όπως λέω και κάπου παραπάνω "πήγαινε'' ελαχιστο 0,4 βολτ. Να πω κάποια ανοχή-ες, σε κάποια-ες αντίσταση-εις?
Στην ουσία όμως δε θα έπρεπε να σε ανησηχεί, γιατί πράκτικά σπάνια χρησιμοποιείς τάσης γύρω στο 1V.
Η ασφάλεις μπαίνει συνήθως, μετά τον ηλεκτρολυτικό, γιατί αν ο ηλεκτρολυτικός μας είναι "τέρας'', 
και την ασφάλεια την βάλουμε πρίν απο αυτόν θα μας την καίει κατά την εκκίνηση 
(τραβάει στην εκκίνηση πολύ ρευμα προκειμένου να φορτίσει) ή αλλιώς στην έξοδο.   :Wink:

----------


## _ab

Ok παιδια σας ευχαριστω πολυ!!!!!!  :Very Happy:  ......Ζητω συγνωμη για τα αρκετα μου posts...  :Embarassed:

----------


## d.r soutras

Λοιπόν κ εγώ με την σειρά μου να ρωτήσω κάποια πράγματα

1) dcV max 17.3V , min 1.42V O.K το πρόβλημα είναι ότι ανεβαίνει η τάση απότομα μέχρι τα 17V στη μισή διαδρομή του pot (δηλαδή απο 1.42 πάει 4 παέι 8 πάει 12 πάει 17 με μικρή μεταβολή του pot) και στην άλλη μισή απο 17 μέχρι 17.3 κουφό! Να βάλω pot 10 στροφών για μεγαλύτερη ακρίβεια;

2) dcA max 10.5A , min 0.37A. και αυτό με τρίμερ 10Κ, επειδή έχω panel meter στα 10A θα βάλω τρίμερ μεγαλύτερο π.χ 20Κ;
επίσης πως γίνεται το πολύμετρο μου να λέει 10Α και να μου μετράει μέχρι 19Α (με το τρίμερ στην ελάχιστη τιμή του) κουφό;  :Cool:

----------


## _ab

Οσο για το πρωτο ερωτημα σου πιστευω πως πρεπει πρεπει το ποντεσιομετρο να ειναι Α δεν ξερω εαν το εχεις ξαναακουσει αλλα θεωρουνται ποντεσιομετρα ακριβειας σε σχεση με τα Β.....

----------


## d.r soutras

> Οσο για το πρωτο ερωτημα σου πιστευω πως πρεπει πρεπει το ποντεσιομετρο να ειναι Α δεν ξερω εαν το εχεις ξαναακουσει αλλα θεωρουνται ποντεσιομετρα ακριβειας σε σχεση με τα Β.....



Φίλε _αβ τα *Α* είναι τα κανονικά γραμμικά ποτενσιόμετρα και τα *Β* είναι τα λογαριθμηκά (μεγαλώνει στην αρχή η τάση π.χ 1, 1.5, 2, 2.5, 3V και μετά πάει 5, 10, 15V αυξάνει απότομα)

----------


## _ab

Ρωτησα για τα 10στροφα και μου ειπαν 15Ευρω το 1  :Shocked:   :Shocked:  Και μπορεις να μου κανεις μια μετρηση????....Βαλε στο + το κοκκινο του πολυμετρου σου και στο μαυρο το - και βαλτο στην σκαλα του ΑC 200ν και εαν μπορεις πες μου τι σου δειχνει οταν το εχεις και λειτουργει το τροφοδοτικο...

----------


## moutoulos

> Λοιπόν κ εγώ με την σειρά μου να ρωτήσω κάποια πράγματα
> 
> 1) dcV max 17.3V , min 1.42V O.K το πρόβλημα είναι ότι ανεβαίνει η τάση απότομα μέχρι τα 17V στη μισή διαδρομή του pot (δηλαδή απο 1.42 πάει 4 παέι 8 πάει 12 πάει 17 με μικρή μεταβολή του pot) και στην άλλη μισή απο 17 μέχρι 17.3 κουφό! Να βάλω pot 10 στροφών για μεγαλύτερη ακρίβεια;
> 
> 2) dcA max 10.5A , min 0.37A. και αυτό με τρίμερ 10Κ, επειδή έχω panel meter στα 10A θα βάλω τρίμερ μεγαλύτερο π.χ 20Κ;
> επίσης πως γίνεται το πολύμετρο μου να λέει 10Α και να μου μετράει μέχρι 19Α (με το τρίμερ στην ελάχιστη τιμή του) κουφό;



1) Για βάλε την μεσαία λήψη του Vadj πρός το ποδαράκι 3 του LM723.
2) Αυτό δεν το κατάλαβα, σε κανένα σημείο του   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## d.r soutras

> 1) Για βάλε την μεσαία λήψη του Vadj πρός το ποδαράκι 3 του LM723.
> 2) Αυτό δεν το κατάλαβα, σε κανένα σημείο του



Τα ίδια παντελάκη μου τα ίδια παντελάρα μου!
(μεσαία λήψη του Vadj πρός το ποδαράκι 3 του LM723) 
Πάει απο 0V εώς τα 16.6V αλλά πάλι στην αρχή πάει πολύ γρήγορα (από 0V-15V) κ μετά απο την μέση του ποτ μέχρι το τέρμα πάει απο 15V μέχρι 16.6V.
Θα αλλάξω ποτ μήπως και φταίει (το παλιό το μέτρησα κ ήταν o.k)
Το 2) άστο το έλυσα το πρόβλημα. Με τα Αmber είμαι o.k.

_ab μου δείχνει στο ΑC μέχρι 55V (δεν κατέω γιατί)

----------


## moutoulos

:Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Παιδιά !!!! μάλλον τον έλυσα τον γρύφο (στην γραμμική αύξηση της τάσης) .
 :Σκέψη:  Λοιπόν εγώ χρησιμοποίησα 10κ ποτενσιόμετρο γιατί "έκανα" με τάσεις 30+βόλτ.
Για τάσεις μέχρι τα 16-20βόλτ το ποτενσιόμετρο κάντε το 4,7κ, γιαυτό με το 10άρι φτάνει μέχρι την μέση και μετά "γεμίζει.
Βάζοντας λοιπόν 4,7 το πρόβλημα (πιστεύω) θα λυθεί ...    :Wink: .

Δεν παίρνω βέβαια και όρκο ......  :Think:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:

----------


## Knight Rider

Ειστε πολυ παιχτες γουσταρω και πορωνομαι να σας βλεπω να συζητατε για βαρβατες κατασκευες. Το πολυ σε 2 βδομαδες θα τελειωσω το δικο μου τροφοδοτικο ΤΕΡΑΣ και θα σας το δειξω. Μονο πετε μου πως να το δημοσιευσω για να το δειτε ολοι. Μπορει και να τρομαξετε απο αυτο που φτιαχνω. Το κοστος αγνωστο, ακομα δινω αλλα σχεδον τελειωσε. Το test drive θα γινει την κυριακη. Γρηγορη πως εβαλες το gif με τους ανεμιστηρες? Θελω να βαλω κι εγω ενα να παιζει.

----------


## moutoulos

Στο θέμα μας ... μην ξεφεύγουμε ...  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## FH16

Επιτρέψτε μου να συμβάλω και εγώ σε αυτό το πολύ ωραίο και χρήσιμο project

Παραθέτω ένα ZIP αρχείο, το οποιο περιέχει το Schematic και το PCB από Eagle 4.13, PDF με PCB - Schematic - Silkscreen και μια BMP εικόνα φτιαγμένη με το Eagle 3D (είναι στο περίπου τα υλικά).
ZIP ~1.300Kb

----------


## d.r soutras

Για Vadj έβαλα το 4Κ7 μα δέν έκανε δουλειά, η ίδια ιστορία πάλι!
*Αλλά* έβαλα σε σειρά με το 4Κ7 ένα 470Ω πότ για fine tuning. Πάλι τα ίδια κάνει μα έχω ακρίβεια κ έτσι όλα είναι Ο.Κ
Επίσης στα 6Α η ψύκτρα καίει βέβαια δεν είναι πολύ μεγάλη είναι 10cm x 10cm
Πιστεύω ότι και για τα 20Α η πλακέτα κάνει, είναι αρκετά χοντροί οι αγωγοί κ με την σολντερίνη διπλασιάζεται η αντοχή τους!

----------


## nikoskourtis

Εχω μια απορια. Γιατι χρησιμοποιεις 4 τρανζιστορ αφου καθε τετοιο τρανζιστορ μπορει να αντεξει μεχρι 30 Αμπερ (οπως βλεπω στο datasheet);

----------


## moutoulos

> Εχω μια απορια. Γιατι χρησιμοποιεις 4 τρανζιστορ αφου καθε τετοιο τρανζιστορ 
> μπορει να αντεξει μεχρι 30 Αμπερ (οπως βλεπω στο datasheet);



Τα 30Α είναι peak και για λίγο χρονικό διάστημα (ms).
Τα σταθερά συνεχόμενα είναι 15-16Α. 
Αυτά (15Α) όμως είναι για διαφορά τάσης εισόδου εξόδου μικρή (5-6V νομίζω), 
δηλαδή δεν μπορείς να του δίνεις 50V (στο συλλέκτη), και να του ζητάς (στη βάση),
 να σου βγάλει (στον εκπομπό),12V 20A ... θα καεί απο την υπερθέρμανση των απωλειών
 που έχουν τα 38V, την συγκεκριμένη περόπτωση άντε να άντεχε αυτό το "τέρας" 
τρανζίστορ 3-4Α max.  Αν όμως του δώσεις 15V για να σου δώσει 12, ...σ'αυτή την 
περίπτωση να είσαι σίγουρος οτι θα πάρεις άνετα 10Α απο το συγκεκριμένο τρανζίστορ.
 Εδώ είναι περίπου υπολογισμένα για 5-7Α.   :Wink: 

Ελπίζω να σου έλυσα την απορία ...   :Rolling Eyes:  ή μήπως σε μπέρδεψα ?

----------

George37 (21-05-17)

----------


## nikoskourtis

Εχεις δικιο. Δεν ειχα λαβει υποψη μου την παραμετρο της max ισχυος απωλειων πανω στο τρανζιστορ. Μολις τωρα ειδα οτι λεει max 150 watt. Οποτε οντως χρειαζεσαι 4 τρανζιστορ για ασφαλη λειτουργια.

----------


## fireball

Έφτιαξα την πλακέτα του FH16. Δουλεύει κανονικά το τροφοδοτικό αλλά έχω ελάχιστο 7volt.Η vref είναι 7volt. Οι αντιστάσεις είναι οκ απ'οτι είδα.

----------


## moutoulos

Ηλία κανονικά δεν έπρεπε να έχει ελάχιστο 7 βόλτ, κάτι γίνεται ..., ψάξε και το τυπωμένο σου μήπως
(ψιλο)βραχυκυκλώνει κάπου, εμένα μου είχε ελάχιστο 1 βόλτ και ούτε, και επίσης κάποιο μέλος που το
έφτιαξε (το γράφει στην ίδια ενότητα) είχε ελάχιστο 1,4 βόλτ.

----------


## fireball

Θα το κοιτάξω και θα σας πω. Και εμένα αυτό μου έκανε εντύπωση. οκ. Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## fireball

Τελικά βρήκα το πρόβλημα. Υπάρχει στο τυπωμένο του FH16 στις αντιστάσεις R7 και R8 λάθος στην σύνδεση. Το διόρθωσα και ξεκινάει απο 1,38v.

----------

George37 (21-05-17)

----------


## gsmaster

Πες μας ακριβώς το λάθος εδώ, για να το αποφύγουν οι επόμενοι...

----------

George37 (21-05-17)

----------


## fireball

Είναι λάθος το σχέδιο στις συνδέσεις. H αντίσταση 2.2K πρέπει να συνδέετε στο ποδαράκι 5 κ 6 του lm αλλά δεν συνδέετε. Ο πυκνωτής 4,7μF είναι κανονικά παράλληλος της αντίστασης 5,6κ αλλά στο σχηματικό είναι λάθος. Αν δείτε το σχέδιο που δίνει ο moutoulos και το σχέδιο στο eagle θα καταλάβετε που είναι το λάθος.

----------


## fireball

Το τροφοδοτικό το έφτιαξα αλλά για να ρυθμίσω τα ampere το βραχυκύκλωνα και κάτι έκαψα. Βγάζει τάση αλλά κάνει μια πτώση 3volt και δεν υπάρχει καμία ένδειξη στο αμπερόμετρο. Τι λέτε να κάηκε;

----------


## tasosmos

Σκεφτομαι να φτιαξω ενα τροφοδοτικο βασισμενο σε αυτο δηλ 0-30V αλλα με μεγιστο ρευμα ~10Α αλλα εχω καποιες αποριες γιατι δεν εχω ασχοληθει ξανα με τροφοδοτικο με lm723:

1) Για μετασχηματιστη λεω να βαλω εναν συμμετρικο τοροειδη 300VA με τα δευτερευοντα τυλιγματα σε σειρα γιατι ενδεχομενως να το χρησιμοποιησω αργοτερα σε αλλο project, ειμαι μεταξυ 2x14V ή 2x13V. 
Λογικα με τον 2x14 θα εχει καλυτερη αποδοση σε >30V ταση εξοδου αλλα με απασχολει οτι χωρις φορτιο λογικα η ταση μετα την εξομαλυνση θα περναει τα 40V και επομενως το lm θα ειναι στα ορια του. 
Να βαλω 2x13 ή δεν υπαρχει προβλημα?

2) Για τρανζιστορ ισχυος μαλλον θα χρησιμοποιησω 3-4 2N3772, για 10Α με καλυπτει το BD679 για οδηγηση ή να βαλω MJ3001?

3) Το (-) του τροφοδοτικου συνδεεται στην "κανονικη" γειωση της πριζας?

4) Για την ρυθμιση του ρευματος σκεφτομαι να προσθεσω ενα μπουτον που θα συνδεει στην εξοδο μια αντισταση ισχυος 1-2Ω ωστε να το πατας και να ρυθμιζεις το ποτενσιομετρο, θα υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα με αυτο?

5) Υπαρχει καποιος απλος τροπος ωστε να εχεις ενδειξη με led/buzzer οταν φτανεις τον περιορισμο ρευματος?

----------


## gsmaster

4. Αρκεί το μπουτόν που θα βρείς να αντέχει μιαμιση ή και δύο φορές το ρεύμα απο του τροφοδοτικού. Εναλλακτικά μπορείς να βάλεις ρελε που να το οδηγείς με μικρό μπουτόν.


5. με ένα τρανζίστορ πάρε απο την ανάδραση το σήμα που "κόβει" το σήμα και οδήγησε ότι θές.

----------


## moutoulos

1) Και με 28βόλτ (2χ14) καλά είναι, αρκεί να βγάζει 28βόλτ και οχι 29.
    Όμως και με 2χ13 μια χαρά είναι, και πιο σίγουρα.

2) Για τρανζίστορ βάζεις BD679 για οδήγηση, και 2 χ 2Ν3772 για εξόδου, σε μεγάλη ψύκτρα, με ανεμιστήρα.

3) Όχι, το - παραμένει ανεξάρτητο, + και - του τροφοδοτικού.

----------


## tasosmos

Ευχαριστω για τις γρηγορες απαντησεις αλλα το 5) δεν το πολυκαταλαβα, ειμαι και λιγο noob οσον αφορα τρανζιστορ...  :Embarassed:  
Υποθετω πως πρεπει να χρησιμοποιησω ενα μικρο npn, πχ bc549 αλλα πως ακριβως πρεπει να το συνδεσω?

----------


## dovegroup

Με ελάχιστες αλλαγές στο κύκλωμα ενα διαφορετικό PCB για το τροφοδοτικό 0-30V - 20A
Σημείωση σε όλες τις νησίδες τροφοδοσίας πρέπει να τποθετηθεί κατα μήκος τους σύρμα χαλκού διατομής 3 χιλιοστά και να κολληθεί σε όλη την διαδρομή του.
Η αλλαγή επιτρέπει να τοποθετηθούν πλαστικά τρανζίστορ απευθείας στην ψύκτρα χωρίς τεράστιες αποστάσεις απο το PCB.
Επίσης προστέθηκε ενα μικρό φίλτρο απόρριψης RF, καθώς και molex τριπλά για συνδέσεις ανεμιστήρων και ποτενσιομέτρων.
Τα BD249C αντέχουν μικρότερη ισχύ επάνω τους οπότε προσοχή στα ρεύματα εξόδου, η πλακέτα κατασκευάστηκε για συγκεκριμένο σκοπό και δεν μεταβλήθηκε η τάση της πάνω απο 18V σε κατάσταση βραχυκυκλώματος 14A.
Στα σημεία Α & Β οπωσδήποτε ασφάλεια.
Στα ποδαράκια του LM723 4 & 13 στη μεριά του χαλκού τοποθετούμε πυκνωτή 10nf.
*Υ.Γ. Επειδή είναι η τελική με διορθώσεις χώρου κυρίως, μιά μικρή επιφύλαξη για τυχόν λάθος...*

----------


## kx5

Το κατασκεύασα για 10Α max. Με τοροειδή μ/σ  24V/10A και δύο BD249 (αντί για 2N3772). 
Στη ρύθμιση τάσης αφαίρεσα το trimmer των 2Κ2 (δε μου χρειάζεται περιορισμός), ενώ αντικατέστησα το ποτενσιόμετρο των 10Κ με ένα τον 5Κ και σε σειρά ένα των 500Ω (για μικρορύθμιση). Δούλεψε σωστά και φτάνει τα 30V ακριβώς.

Δύο απορίες:
Αν θέλω να κάνω μικρορύθμιση στο ρεύμα με δεύτερο ποτενσιόμετρο, τι θα προτείνατε για την τοποθέτησή του?
Για την προσθήκη ψηφιακού βολτομέτρου  με σκοπό να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως αμπερόμετρο, θα μπορούσα να βάλω ένα διαιρέτη τάσης στα άκρα της μεγάλης βαττικής αντίστασης? Φοβάμαι μην αλλάξει η τάση που "βλέπει" το 723 και γίνει μπέρδεμα.

----------


## tasosmos

Αν εβαλες μονο 2 bd249 δεν ειναι αρκετα για 10Α, τουλαχιστον οχι αν το ζοριζεις. Εχεις 240W max και τα τρανζιστορ εχουν 125W το καθενα οποτε θελεις τουλαχιστον 3 για να υπαρχει μια ανεση. 
Στο δικο μου με 300VA μ/σ, 10-12Α μεγιστο ρευμα εχω βαλει 4 3772 για να δουλευει ανετα με μεγιστο ρευμα (δεν ειναι το ιδιο κυκλωμα αλλα δεν παιζει ρολο εδω), βεβαια εχω και την συνηθεια να τα ξεσκιζω στις δοκιμες τα τροφοτικα... 

Για μικρομετρικη ρυθμιση συνηθως βαζεις περιπου το 1/10 της τιμης του μεγαλου, με ενα 470Ω πρεπει να εισαι οκ, αλλα προσωπικα θεωρω περιττη την μικρομετρικη σε ρευμα.

Για την συνδεση του βολτομετρου στα ακρα της αντιστασης ισχυος λογικα δεν θα υπαρξει προβλημα αλλα υποψιν οτι θα υπαρχει ενα μικρο σφαλμα λογω της θεσης της αντιστασης στο σχηματικο, δεν ειναι ακριβως σε σειρα με την εξοδο αλλα ουσιαστικα απο εκει περναει το ρευμα.

----------


## moutoulos

Εγώ πιστεύω πως δεν έχει πρόβλημα που είναι δύο τα BD249 για 10Α, ειδικά αν βάλεις τα BD249B ή C.
Εννοείτε βάζεις καλή ψύκτρα, 2 FAN πάνω στην ψύκτρα (επισυνάπτω φοτο), θερμοστατικό διακόπτη (να ξεκινάνε τα FAN απο 50C, μη βαράνε συνέχεια).

Επίσης μπορείς να βρείς έτοιμα display με shunt 20Α, αυτά χρησιμοποιώ εγώ, όπως αυτό.
Κοστίζει 15ε μαζί με το shunt, τo shunt μόνο του έχει 7-8ε :Wink: .
SHUNT = Βαττική αντίσταση.

Συγκεκριμένα παίρνω αυτό.

----------


## ALAMAN

Ένα τέτοιο τροφοδοτικό 0-30V 0-20A πόσο πάει να το αγοράσεις?
Είναι πιο ακριβό απ' ότι να το φτιάξεις μόνος σου?

----------


## moutoulos

> Ένα τέτοιο τροφοδοτικό 0-30V 0-20A πόσο πάει να το αγοράσεις?
> Είναι πιο ακριβό απ' ότι να το φτιάξεις μόνος σου?



Γιώργο υπολόγισε οτι ένα 0-30V 0-10A έχει 250+ε, το 0-30V 0-20A, νομίζω
400ε παρά κάτι. Τόσο το είχα δεί κάπου.
Ο Μ/Τ του 900W, απλός κάνει 50-60ε, τοποειδής 80-90ε ...
υπολόγισε 200+ε οπωσδήποτε.

----------


## dovegroup

> Εγώ πιστεύω πως δεν έχει πρόβλημα που είναι δύο τα BD249 για 10Α, ειδικά αν βάλεις τα BD249B ή C.
> Εννοείτε βάζεις καλή ψύκτρα, 2 FAN πάνω στην ψύκτρα (επισυνάπτω φοτο), θερμοστατικό διακόπτη (να ξεκινάνε τα FAN απο 50C, μη βαράνε συνέχεια).
> 
> Επίσης μπορείς να βρείς έτοιμα display με shunt 20Α, αυτά χρησιμοποιώ εγώ, όπως αυτό.
> Κοστίζει 15ε μαζί με το shunt, τo shunt μόνο του έχει 7-8ε.
> SHUNT = Βαττική αντίσταση.
> 
> Συγκεκριμένα παίρνω αυτό.



Αν η τάση εξόδου στα 10Α είναι 1V τότε για 24V MS έχεις (24*1.41)-1=32.8-1,4=31,44-0,7=30,7 πές 30V*10Α=300W
Τα τρανζίστορ BD249A-B-C έχουν διαφορά μόνο στην μέγιστη τάση Vce, το ρεύμα τους είναι λατρευτό 25Α η αδυναμία τους είναι ο κρύσταλλος τους, είναι σχετικά μικρός σε μέγεθος όπως τα περισσότερα πλαστικά έχουν μικρότερες αντοχές στη θερμοκρασία, επικίνδυνο να προσπαθείς με 2 να πάρεις 10A... άσε που τα σκοτώνεις γρηγορότερα απο όσο θα ζούσαν Υ.Κ.Σ.
Επίσης σε σειρά με την αντίσταση στο LM317 αν βάλεις Thermistor 1K μειώνεις τις στροφές των ανεμιστήρων και φυσικά αρκετά db το θόρυβο στους.

Εχει δοκιμάσει κανείς αυτό το τροφοδοτικό με ΜΣ 30V να μας πεί πως πάει και με τί μέγιστη μεταβολή τάσης?

Φιλικά

----------


## dovegroup

Εχω 2 τέτοια τερατάκια στα 30V 30Α  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## tasosmos

Με 30V ac θα εχεις >40V dc, δλδ θα περασεις τα ορια του lm723 που σημαινει οτι θα πρεπει να βαλεις επιπλεον προστασια για βραχυκυκλωμα (αν θυμαμαι καλα το 723 βλεπει διαφορικη ταση εισοδου-εξοδου οποτε ο περιορισμος ρευματος θα δουλευει με διαφορα εισοδου εξοδου <40V)

Με μια προχειρη πλακετα το ειχα δοκιμασει με ~27V ac μ/σ και τα αποτελεσματα ηταν τα αναμενομενα, ~1,3V min, ~36V max.

2 μικρες παρατηρησεις: 

Στην περιπτωση αυτη σε περιοριζει ο μ/σ σε 240W αφου ειναι 24V/10A, τα 10Α απλα δεν προκειται να τα δεις με 30V ταση εξοδου.

Αν καταλαβα καλα εννοεις να συνδεσεις το θερμιστορ στη θεση του ποτενσιομετρου στο τυπικο κυκλωμα του lm317 οποτε θα χρειαστει ptc θερμιστορ για να αυξανουν οι στροφες στους ανεμιστηρες αναλογα με την θερμοκρασια, με τα τυπικα ntc που κυκλοφορουν θα εχεις αντιστροφως αναλογη μεταβολη.

----------


## dovegroup

_[quote="tasosmos"]Με 30V ac θα εχεις >40V dc, δλδ θα περασεις τα ορια του lm723 που σημαινει οτι θα πρεπει να βαλεις επιπλεον προστασια για βραχυκυκλωμα (αν θυμαμαι καλα το 723 βλεπει διαφορικη ταση εισοδου-εξοδου οποτε ο περιορισμος ρευματος θα δουλευει με διαφορα εισοδου εξοδου <40V>40V dc, δλδ θα περασεις τα ορια του lm723 που σημαινει οτι θα πρεπει να βαλεις επιπλεον προστασια για βραχυκυκλωμα (αν θυμαμαι καλα το 723 βλεπει διαφορικη ταση εισοδου-εξοδου οποτε ο περιορισμος ρευματος θα δουλευει με διαφορα εισοδου εξοδου <40V)_



_Με μια προχειρη πλακετα το ειχα δοκιμασει με ~27V ac μ/σ και τα αποτελεσματα ηταν τα αναμενομενα, ~1,3V min, ~36V max._

Αν θές την μέγιστη τάση εξόδου την μειώνεις δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα.

Λάθος με τα 10Α στον παραπάνω ΜΣ sorry λόγω ταχύτητας δεν το πρόσεξα κάν, θα έχεις δεί πιό πάνω οτι τα τερατάκια μου είνα 30V/30A.

Τώρα για τα 30V το όλο σκεπτικό μου είναι πως αν έχεις 24V ΜΣ 10Α δεν μιλάμε για καλή ποιότητα σταθεροποίησης στα 30V DC...δεν τα παίρνεις ούτε με 6Α και σίγουρα οχι με καλή σταθεροποίηση στη Vmax άσε την κυμάτωση..., πρέπει να ανέβεις λίγο μέχρι 28-30V που θα ήταν και το ιδανικό να υπάρχει διαφορά τάσης εισόδου εξόδου κάπως σημαντική.

Σε όλα τα τραφοδοτικά ισχύος που εχω φτιάξει κατα καιρούς πάντα για 30V έξοδο δεν έβαζα Μ/Σ λίγότερο απο 30V.
Ομως αυτά χωρίς περιοριμό ρεύματος, δεν τον είχα ανάγκη, αφού η έξοδος πάντα ήταν πλούσια σε ενισχυτές ρεύματος.
Το τροφοδοτικό αυτό μου κίνησε την περιέργεια να το δώ γιατί, είχα Μ/Σ και μιά δουλίτσα που ήθελα τάση μέχρι 23V οπότε το έφερα Vmin 4V & Vmax 23V γι αυτό και τα 18V που έλεγα πιό πάνω.

_Αν καταλαβα καλα εννοεις να συνδεσεις το θερμιστορ στη θεση του ποτενσιομετρου στο τυπικο κυκλωμα του lm317 οποτε θα χρειαστει ptc θερμιστορ για να αυξανουν οι στροφες στους ανεμιστηρες αναλογα με την θερμοκρασια, με τα τυπικα ntc που κυκλοφορουν θα εχεις αντιστροφως αναλογη μεταβολη._
Το 'χεις!!! Διάλεξε οτι θές σαν thermistor ptc, ntc και τοποθέτησε το ή σαν διαιρέτη παράλληλα με την αντίσταση ή σαν αντίσταση σε διάταξη σειράς. Υπολόγισε όμως το Iadj του 317 να μην είναι μεγαλύτερο του 100μΑ, προσπαθώ να το έχω σχεδόν στα 50-70μΑ.

Επαναλλαμβάνω την ερώτηση λοιπόν στΑ 30V AC το έχει δεί κανείς?

----------


## kx5

Με τα δύο BD249C έδωσα παροχή σε φορτίο 6Α με 24V. Ζεσταίνονται αρκετά, αλλά η τάση παραμένει σταθερή (η ψύκτρα έχει διαστάσεις 20Χ10Χ2cm).
Αν κρατήσω την κατασκευή θα προσθέσω άλλο ένα.
Από ότι φαίνεται ο 24αρης Μ/Σ είναι ανεπαρκής για τα 30V. Βλακεία μου έπρεπε να έπαιρνα λίγο μεγαλύτερο.
Με βλέπω να ξεκινάω από την αρχή με διαφορετικά υλικά. Κρίμα γιατί χρυσοπλήρωσα τον μετασχηματιστή.

moutoulos ωραία τα οργανάκια στο ebay.

----------


## moutoulos

> Με τα δύο BD249C έδωσα παροχή σε φορτίο 6Α με 24V. Ζεσταίνονται αρκετά, αλλά η τάση παραμένει σταθερή (η ψύκτρα έχει διαστάσεις 20Χ10Χ2cm).
> Αν κρατήσω την κατασκευή θα προσθέσω άλλο ένα.
> Από ότι φαίνεται ο 24αρης Μ/Σ είναι ανεπαρκής για τα 30V. Βλακεία μου έπρεπε να έπαιρνα λίγο μεγαλύτερο.
> Με βλέπω να ξεκινάω από την αρχή με διαφορετικά υλικά. Κρίμα γιατί χρυσοπλήρωσα τον μετασχηματιστή.
> 
> moutoulos ωραία τα οργανάκια στο ebay.



Να ξέρεις η ψύκτρα σου είναι λίγο μικρή, οχι σαν ύψος και πλάτος, αλλά σαν βάθος (2cm).
Θα ήταν πολύ καλύτερα η ίδια με 4cm βάθος.
Στο αρχικό μου σχέδιο που έχω επισυνάψει μιλάω για οπωσδήποτε 28VAC.  :Wink: 

Η καλύτερη ψύκτρα πάντως για αυτή τη δουλειά (>10Α) είναι μια Fischer ή τύπου Fischer, και συγκεκριμένα
SK56 ή SK501 σε 100mm (10cm), πάντα στο πίσω μέρος του κουτιού.

----------


## kx5

> Να ξέρεις η ψύκτρα σου είναι λίγο μικρή, οχι σαν ύψος και πλάτος, αλλά σαν βάθος (2cm).
> Θα ήταν πολύ καλύτερα η ίδια με 4cm βάθος.
> Στο αρχικό μου σχέδιο που έχω επισυνάψει μιλάω για οπωσδήποτε 28VAC. 
> 
> Η καλύτερη ψύκτρα πάντως για αυτή τη δουλειά (>10Α) είναι μια Fischer ή τύπου Fischer, και συγκεκριμένα
> η SK56 ή SK501 σε 100mm (10cm), πάντα στο πίσω μέρος του κουτιού.



Μάλλον θα το κατασκευάσω από την αρχή με νέο μ/σ και μεγάλη ψύκτρα-κουτί. Ίσως δοκιμάσω στα 20Α. 
Ο 24αρης μου έμεινε από την κατασκευή που ενός άλλου τροφοδοτικού που απέτυχε.

btw αν θέλεις να μου στείλεις σε πμ τον πωλητή για τα οργανάκια. Μην πάρω από όπου να ναι και δε μου έρθει τίποτα... πάλι   :Mad:

----------


## Abello

μπορει το συσκεκριμενο κυκλωμα να ελενχθει το αμπεραζ του ψηφιακα μεσω ενος MCU????υπαρχει κανα λινκ η σχεδιακι καλο????

----------


## sakis-st

Γεια σε όλους Είμαι νέος χρήστης 
  Το τροφοδοτικό είναι εκπληκτικό συγχαρητήρια
  Θα το κατασκευάσω άμεσα  
  Έχω ορισμένες απορίες και θα ήθελα αν μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε
  Αν τοποθετήσω ένα ποτενσιόμετρο 1Κ σε σειρά με το 10Κ Vadj 
  Θα πετυχω μικρομετρικη ρύθμιση της τάσεως προκομμένου να γλυτώσω 
  Το ποτενσιόμετρο 10 στρόφων 
  Μπορω με κάποιο τρόπο να έχω οπτική ένδειξη στο _current_-_limit_
*Ευχαριστώ πολύ*

----------


## moutoulos

> Αν τοποθετήσω ένα ποτενσιόμετρο 1Κ σε σειρά με το 10Κ Vadj Θα πετυχω μικρομετρικη ρύθμιση της τάσεως προκομμένου να γλυτώσω Το ποτενσιόμετρο 10 στρόφων 
>   Μπορω με κάποιο τρόπο να έχω οπτική ένδειξη στο _current_-_limit_
> *Ευχαριστώ πολύ*



Καταρχήν, καλώς ήρθες στο φόρουμ !!!.
Για το πρώτο που λές, ναι γίνεται ..., απλά για να πάρεις περίπου
0V θα πρέπει να στρέφεις και τα δυο ποτενσιόμετρα αριστερά.
Οπτική ένδειξη ..., δεν έχει γίνει πρόβλεψη για κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## briko

> Γεια σε όλους Είμαι νέος χρήστης 
>   Το τροφοδοτικό είναι εκπληκτικό συγχαρητήρια
>   Θα το κατασκευάσω άμεσα  
>   Έχω ορισμένες απορίες και θα ήθελα αν μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε
>   Αν τοποθετήσω ένα ποτενσιόμετρο 1Κ σε σειρά με το 10Κ Vadj 
>   Θα πετυχω μικρομετρικη ρύθμιση της τάσεως προκομμένου να γλυτώσω 
>   Το ποτενσιόμετρο 10 στρόφων 
>   Μπορω με κάποιο τρόπο να έχω οπτική ένδειξη στο _current_-_limit_
> *Ευχαριστώ πολύ*



εγω βαζοντας 2 ποτενσιομετρα το ενα 10% του αλλου παντα κανω την μικρορυθμιση

----------


## sakis-st

Σας ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια
θα ήθελα αν μπορείτε 
  Να μου πείτε η R17 είναι 0,1 20W η 0,15 20W
  η R10 είναι 1K    η 2.2K
  σας ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## moutoulos

Σάκη, θα σου κάνω μια παρατήρηση  :Huh: :    με τη καλή έννοια  :Rolleyes: .

        Στην πρώτη σελίδα αυτού του thread, έχω σχεδιάσει - επισυνάψει, ένα τροφοδοτικό 
με ένα καθαρό και ευανάγνωστο σχέδιο, το οποίο μου έφαγε αρκετό χρόνο το project
 (με απασχολούσε 3 μήνες, να το κάνω να δουλέψει).

    Τι εννοώ ?, δεν υπάρχει ουσιαστικός λόγος να ξανασχεδιάσεις το τροφοδοτικό 
και να το επισυνάψεις πάλι, όταν μάλιστα έχει και κάποια λάθη. Και αυτό γιατί ?.
  Στο τέλος θα μπερδευτεί με το προτότυπο και θα έχουμε λάθος σχέδιο όταν κάποιος 
χρειαστεί να το "κατεβάσει". Σάκη έβαλες στη θέση του LM317 που έχω, 
το LM7812 (IC2), που αν το βάλεις να δουλέψει έτσι, θα σου "σκάσει"
ή απλώς θα καεί (ποδαράκι 1, 40V?)
Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τη δίοδο (MBR1635) που έβαλες, για 20Α παλμικά
αντέχει, συνεχόμενα όμως όχι.
Επισύναψα και ένα πινακάκι με τις τιμές (max V) των LM78XX  :Wink: .

  Αν θές να κάνεις κάποιες αλλαγές, καλό θα ήταν να το αναφέρεις, οτι 
άλλαξα το τάδε με αυτό, γιατί όπως αφήνεις να εννοειθεί, φαίνεται οτι 
αντέγραψες το σχέδιο, που δεν είναι όμως έτσι.

  Όσον αφορά γιαυτό που ρώτησες για τις τιμές των εξαρτημάτων, φαίνονται 
πολύ καθαρά στο αρχικό σχέδιο.

  Η αντίσταση 0.1ohm 20W δεν υπάρχει, απλά είναι συνδιασμός αυτών, και 
μικρότερη να είναι 0.08ohm κάνει.

  Σάκη ελπίζω να μην με παρεξηγήσεις για όλα αυτά που έγραψα ...  :Rolleyes: .

----------


## JIM_6146B

Μήπως θα έπρεπε να μπεί το συγκεκριμένο τροφοδοτικό   στα "Κυκλώματα"   και στα "Τροφοδοτικά" .   :Thumbup: 

Είναι ωραίο κύλωμα και με ρύθμιση εντασης. Εψαχνα κάτι  τέτοιο  . :Lol: 

Είδη το κατασκευάζω αλλά για  10Α με  τρία 2Ν3772 .  :Cool: 


Ευχαριστώ για τα σχέδια .

----------


## sakis-st

Κατασκεύασα το τροφοδοτικό
  Οι παρατηρήσεις μου
   Ο μετασχηματιστής μου είναι 28V 25A Η δίοδος στην έξοδο είναι  MBRF2560CT

1 0-30V η μικρότερη τάση που έβγαλε ήταν 1,5V
  2 0-20A ο περιορισμός μέχρι τα 10 δουλεύει άψογα
  Όταν το φορτίο τράβηξε 15A  τότε συνέβη το έξης παράξενο
  Το ρεύμα εξόδου ανεβοκατέβαινε από 10A έως 15A

----------


## βαγγέλης

ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΣΑ ΤΟ ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΤΙΚΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΤΙΤΛΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ *0-30V\Ο-20A*
ΑΛΛΑ *1,4-30V\0-10Α* ΟΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ 
ΛΟΙΠΩΝ ΤΟ ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΤΙΚΟ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΑΨΟΓΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΚΛΙΜΑΚΑ ΤΩΝ ΒΟΛΤ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΤΑ ΑΜΠΕΡ Ο ΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΜΟΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΣΩΣΤΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΑ 10Α ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΑΣΤΑΘΕΙΑ ΜΕ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΝΩ ΚΑΤΩ ΣΤΑ ΑΜΠΕΡ ΠΡΙΝ ΑΠΟ ΛΙΓΟ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΤΟ ΕΞΕΙΣ ΚΡΥΩΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΗ 0,1Ω\20W ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΟ ΑΡΑ ΘΕΛΕΙ 40W ΚΑΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΤΑΞΕΙ (ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΗ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΗ )

----------


## sakis-st

Βαγγέλη που θα βρούμε αντίσταση 0,1Ω 40W
  Αν βρεις σε κάποιο κατάστημα σε παρακαλώ να μου πεις 
  Ευχαριστώ

----------


## moutoulos

Παιδιά στο σχέδιο γράφω - έχω <0,1ohm.
Βάλτε σαν αυτές που έχετε τώρα 0.1ohn xxW, 2 παράλληλα μεταξύ του,
για να πάει 0.05ohm και το πρόβλημα αστάθειας πιστεύω να λυθεί  :Wink: .

----------


## βαγγέλης

ΣΑΚΗ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΡΑΓΓΗΛΕΙ 5 ΚΟΜΜΑΤΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΒΡΗΚΑ 30W

----------


## sakis-st

```

                          Παιδιά στο σχέδιο γράφω - έχω <0,1ohm.Βάλτε σαν αυτές που έχετε τώρα 0.1ohn xxW, 2 παράλληλα μεταξύ του,για να πάει 0.05ohm και το πρόβλημα αστάθειας πιστεύω να λυθεί 


```


 η τιμή της αντίστασης είναι 0,05Ω η 0,1Ω ???

  αλλάζοντας την τιμή σε 0,05Ω τι θα αλλάξει στο κύκλωμα περιορισμού 
  του ρεύματος θα έχει το εύρος 0-20Α ναι η όχι ??????

  ποσό πρέπει να είναι η τιμή της αντίστασης προκειμένου να εργάζεται σωστά ο 
  περιορισμός ρεύματος 0-20Α




Ευχαριστώ

----------


## sakis-st

Βαγγελη αντικατέστησε την αντίσταση που είναι εν σειρά με το 
  Ποτενσιόμετρο της ρύθμισης του ρεύματος με 6K8 αντί 5K6
  Και πες μου τα αποτελέσματα  :Smile:

----------


## βαγγέλης

ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ Η ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΚΡΗΣ ΙΣΧΥΟΣ
ΕΒΑΛΑ 0,1Ω-35W ΚΑΙ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΑ 17Α ΠΑΕΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΨΥΞΗ
ΣΑΚΗ ΕΤΣΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο.Κ

----------


## moutoulos

> ```
> 
>                           Παιδιά στο σχέδιο γράφω - έχω <0,1ohm.Βάλτε σαν αυτές που έχετε τώρα 0.1ohn xxW, 2 παράλληλα μεταξύ του,για να πάει 0.05ohm και το πρόβλημα αστάθειας πιστεύω να λυθεί 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> 
>  η τιμή της αντίστασης είναι 0,05Ω η 0,1Ω ???
> ...



Η αντίσταση να μην υπερβαίνει την τιμή 0.1ohm max
Απο 0.05 - 0.1ohm κάνει ...

----------


## βαγγέλης

Ο ΦΙΛΟΣ MUTULOS ΕΙΧΕ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΣΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΣΧΕΔΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΤΙΚΟ 
ΚΑΝΑΜΕ ΟΡΙΣΜΕΝΕΣ ΑΛΛΑΓΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΑΨΟΓΑ ΔΕΣ ΤΟ ΣΧΕΔΙΟ

----------


## moutoulos

Κοίταξε σωστό το βλέπω, αλλά για να μην παιδεύσε (καλόπροαίρετα στο λέω έτσι  :Rolleyes: ), 
αντί για τον έλεγχο θερμοκρασίας με LM741, θα μπορούσες να βάλεις
θερμοστατικούς διακόπτες Normal Open (πχ 50 ή 60 οC), και έτσι βέβαια μια χαρά είναι.

Στην αντίσταση (R17) έχω την εντύπωση πως το τελικό αποτέλεσμα που
βγάζουν είναι 0.2ohm 40W, και όχι 0.1ohm 40W που γράφεις. Ας το δεί
και κάποιος άλλος ...

----------


## sakis-st

βαγγελη είδα το σχέδιο σου με τις αναβαθμίσεις
εγώ στο δικό μου σχέδιο έβαλα έναν ηλεκτρολυτικό ακόμα
ρίξε μια ματιά  στο σχέδιο  
δοκίμασα με 19Α φορτίο και όλα τελεία
θα σου στείλω ένα σχέδιο με PIC 16F877 έχει LCD   Με 4 γραμμές και Απεικονίζει V A Ω W έχει και 2 θερμόμετρα
  με  max  έως 150 βαθμούς έκανα Εξομοίωση τον κωδικά ASM στο
Proteus  και είναι τέλειο κάποιες διορθώσεις θα του κάνω και θα στο στείλω
πάρε μια γεύση

----------


## stratos111

> θα σου στείλω ένα σχέδιο με PIC 16F877 έχει LCD   Με 4 γραμμές και Απεικονίζει V A Ω W έχει και 2 θερμόμετρα
>   με  max  έως 150 βαθμούς έκανα Εξομοίωση τον κωδικά ASM στο
> Proteus  και είναι τέλειο κάποιες διορθώσεις θα του κάνω και θα στο στείλω



Καλησπέρα. Μήπως έχεις τελειώσει το σχέδιο με το pic?

----------


## gas_liosia

> Γιώργο υπολόγισε οτι ένα 0-30V 0-10A έχει 250+ε, το 0-30V 0-20A, νομίζω
> 400ε παρά κάτι. Τόσο το είχα δεί κάπου.
> Ο Μ/Τ του 900W, απλός κάνει 50-60ε, τοποειδής 80-90ε ...
> υπολόγισε 200+ε οπωσδήποτε.




Γρηγόρη έχεις υπόψην κάποιο site για έναν τέτοιο μετασχηματιστή να μου προτείνεις;

----------


## moutoulos

> Γρηγόρη έχεις υπόψην κάποιο site για έναν τέτοιο μετασχηματιστή να μου προτείνεις;



Κοίταξε στην Amarad, και συγκεκριμένα εδώ, τον TRD-800.
Μ/Τ στές έχει επίσης και ο Γιατράς.

----------


## gsmaster

> Καλησπέρα. Μήπως έχεις τελειώσει το σχέδιο με το pic?






Δες εδώ http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=43449
και εδώ το δικό μου http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=37051 
Απ ότι θυμάμαι του είχα κάνει μενού που το ρυθμίζεις ποιές θα είναι οι μέγιστες τιμές τάσης και ρεύματος που μπορεί να μετρήσει οπότε το βάζεις όπου θες. Μετά με τριμμεράκια το φέρνεις εκεί που θες. (*Δεν θυμάμαι για το ρεύμα αν είχα βάλει τριμμεράκι ή σταθερές αντιστάσεις) προσοχή να μην πάνε πάνω απο 5V στα ADC του μικροελεκτή!


Το είχα κάνει στα γρήγορα για το δικό μου τροφοδοτικό, δουλεύει μια χαρά εδώ και 3+ χρόνια , αλλά μέσα στο μενού έχει κάτι χαζά bug που δεν έχω κάτσει να τα διορθώσω ακόμα. Έτσι κι αλλιώς μια φορά θα μπείς στο μενού στην αρχή. μετά δεν χρειάζεται.
Σημείωση: Για τη μέτρηση του ρεύματος χρησιμοποιώ αντίσταση 0,05Ω. Με παρόμοιες τιμές θα δουλέψει.

----------


## stratos111

Σ' ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες.

----------


## fireball

Η διατομή των καλωδίων στον συλλέκτη και στον εκπομπό των τρανζίστορ πόσο πρέπει να είναι; Το μήκος φυσικά δεν θα είναι πολύ μεγάλο.

----------


## moutoulos

Οι συνδέσεις μεταξύ των τρανζίστορ (απο εκεί περνάνε 5Α) ας είναι 10mm.
Το καλώδιο που θα πάει στην έξοδο του σασσί (μπόρνες), καλό θα είναι να
μπεί το γνωστό ηλεκτρολογικό "εναμισάρι" (15mm), μιας και απο κεί αθροιστικά 
περνάνε 20Α  :Wink: .

----------


## fireball

Ευχαριστώ! Γιατί προσπαθούσα να κολλήσω 2άρι και ήταν λίγο δύσκολο.

----------


## moutoulos

Δυάρι εντάξει για την έξοδο (μπόρνες), για τα τρανζίστορ είναι
υπερβολικό.

----------


## fireball

Στο σχέδιο για το τροφοδοτικό που υπάρχει στα "Κυκλώματα" το CS (pin 3) δεν συνδέετε στην έξοδο. Είναι σωστό έτσι;



Επεξεργασία απο moutoulos:
Το σχέδιο μεταφέρθηκε εδώ στο ίδιο thread, σελίδα 14, πόστ 137.
Τοποθετήθηκε βάση ημερομηνίας.

----------


## moutoulos

> Στο σχέδιο για το τροφοδοτικό που υπάρχει στα "Κυκλώματα" το CS (pin 3) δεν συνδέετε στην έξοδο. Είναι σωστό έτσι;



Όχι, το ποδαράκι CS 3 πρέπει να ενώνεται με την έξοδο, όπως στη πρώτη σελίδα
αυτού του thread.
Βαγγέλη κάνε ένα edit στο σχέδιο που έχεις επισυνάψει, εδώ δηλαδή, και ένωσε το ποδ. 3
με την έξοδο  :Wink: .

----------


## GSR600

Mηπως θα μπορουσε καποιος να μου πει τι αλλαγες πρεπει να γινουν ωστε το συγκεκριμενο κυκλωμα τροφοδοτικου να ειναι μεχρι 10-12Α? και επισης να χρησιμοποιησω 2Ν3055 που εχω μπολικα στοκ......

----------


## moutoulos

Γιώργο σου άπαντησα στο ΠΜ που μου έστειλες για κάποιο τροφοδοτικό που είχα σχεδιάσει σε χαρτί.

Για το συγκεκριμένο που ρωτάς, μπορείς απλά να αφαιρέσεις τα δυο 2Ν3772,
και να μείνουν τα άλλα δυο.

Για 2Ν3055 και 10Α υπολόγισε θες 4 τρανζίστορ  :Huh: . 

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες απο τρίτη που επιστρέφω απο το Πάσχα του χωριού  :Rolleyes: .

----------


## GSR600

Γρηγορη θελω επειγοντως την βοηθεια σου!!! τελειωσα την κατασκευη του τροφοδοτικου που σου ελεγα και εχω το εξης προβλημα.Στην αρχη δουλεψε μια χαρα αλλα μετα απο λιγο μου κολισε στα 30V συνεχεια....και παρατηρησα οτι μου καρβουνιασε την αντισταση που παει απο το adj του lm317k στο +.(220ohm)1/4w.Μηπως χρειαζετε μεγαλυτερη σε watt? Παντως τωρα ειναι κολημενο συνεχεια στα 30v.Tι φταιει????

----------


## moutoulos

Γιώργo στο συγκεκριμένο thread μιλάμε για τροφοδοτικό, που δεν έχει
κανένα LM317K. Επειδή ξέρω όμως τη συνέχεια της κατασκευή σου τονίζω
οτι έχεις μπερδέψει τα ποδαράκια Out & Adj, τα έχεις βάλει ανάποδα. 

Δοκίμασε να τα αλλάξεις αφού βέβαια διαβάσεις - κοιτάξεις το DataSheet.

Επίσης μου έστειλες ΠΜ, δεν χρειαζόταν το συγκεκριμένο πόστ, και μάλιστα
σε λάθος θέμα ...  :Wink: .

----------


## Atsaliaris

> Ο ΦΙΛΟΣ MUTULOS ΕΙΧΕ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΣΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΣΧΕΔΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΤΙΚΟ 
> ΚΑΝΑΜΕ ΟΡΙΣΜΕΝΕΣ ΑΛΛΑΓΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΑΨΟΓΑ ΔΕΣ ΤΟ ΣΧΕΔΙΟ



Μπορει καποιοσ να μου πει σας παρακαλω τι πρεπει να αλλαξω εδω για να εχω εξοδο 0-30 V  και 0-3 Α ?? Τι μ/τς να χρησιμοποιησω και τι να αφαιρεσω που θα ειναι περιττο μιας και το μεγιστο που θελω ειναι 3 Αμπερ.
Δεν εχω καταλαβει και τα PAD3 και PAD5 που 8α συνδεδουν επισης. Αν ειναι πιο ευκολο ασ μου πει καποιος ποιες αλλαγες να κανω στο αρχικο σχεδιο που εδωσε ο διαχειριστης!!!

----------


## georgz

Ένας ηλεκτρονικός συνήθως σε τι volt και τι ampere δουλεύει??

----------


## moutoulos

Γιώργο είναι πολύ σχετικό αυτό που λές (άσχετο βέβαια με το θέμα).

Παράδειγμα:

Ανάλογα τι θα φτιάξει, αν πχ φτιάχνεις πολλούς ενισχυτές αυτοκινήτου, θες 
ένα PS 13,8V τουλάχιστον 20Α. Αν όμως ασχολείσαι με ενισχυτές "σπιτιού" 
λαμπάτους, θες μερικές εκατοντάδες V (300, 400, 500), το πολύ 1000mA (1A).

Όμως μην μπερδεύεσαι με αυτά ..., ένα εργαστηριακό τροφοδοτικό απο *0 - 30*
ή *0 - 50V 3A* (ή *0-3Α*), κρίνεται απαραίτητο.

----------


## georgz

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Όντως είναι λίγο άσχετο με το θέμα απλά διάβασα τα αρχικά ποστ που ανέφεραν ότι 20Α είναι πολλά. Κάτι τελευταίο άσχετο και αυτό... Πόσα ampere θεωρούνται πολλά και σε τι συνδυασμό με volt μπορούν να γίνουν επικίνδυνα? Είμαι από ενιαίο λύκειο και η πρώτη μου επαφή έγινε στην σχολή αλλά ακόμα και αυτό το βασικό κανένας δεν μας το ανέφερε ποτέ.

----------


## moutoulos

:Laugh:  Γιώργο και αυτό είναι σχετικό ..., (και άσχετο πάλι, με το θέμα).

Εξαρτάται και εδώ ...

Δεν υπάρχει κανόνας (πρακτικός τουλάχιστον), οτι απο _τόσο_ και πάνω βόλτ ή Αμπέρ, είναι επικίνδυνα.

Επικίνδυνα, και ανάλογα τις κατάλληλες προϋποθέσεις, μπορεί να χαρακτηριστούν
ακόμα και τάσεις της τάξης των 20βόλτ, ανάλογα τα Α. Πάντως να ξέρεις, οτι το επικίνδυνο δεν είναι η τάση 
αλλά πόσα Α έχει πίσω της ...

Τι εννοώ ?, πχ:
Σε μια "παλιά" τηλεόραση CRT (με καθοδικό σωλήνα), προηγούμενης γενιάς δηλαδή, 
η τάση στη "βεντούζα" (υψηλή τάση), είναι περίπου 25000 βόλτ !!! (25KV) μερικά μικροαμπέρ.
Η συγκεκριμένη τάση, θανατηφόρα δεν είναι, είναι όμως επικίνδυνη. Σε αντίθεση όμως με το "δίκτυο" 
του σπιτιού μας, που έχει, χονδρικά 220V 30,40,50A. Αυτή η τάση (ρεύμα) είναι μόνο θανατηφόρο.

Απο αυτά που έγραψα, κράτησε τα σαν ιδέα, και οχι σαν νόμο. Αυτό που πρέπει να θυμάσαι πάντα είναι οτι:

Δεν υπάρχει "ακίνδυνη" τάση - ρεύμα.

----------


## georgz

Oκ ευχαριστώ και πάλι για την απάντηση!!

----------


## ikaros1978

σκεφτομαι απο αυριο να ξεκινησω να το φτιαξω και γω οπως παρουσιαστηκε αρχικα.με την μονη διαφορα οτι θα βαλω 2n3055 και επειδη ο μετασχηματιστης που θα βαλω ειναι 200w δεν θα υπερβαινει τα 6-7 A (μου φτανουν βεβαια).εχω ομως τις εξης αποριες:
1. μπορω να βαλω οποιοδηποτα darlignton αντι του bdw? (εχω κατι TIP122,125 διαθεσιμα)
2.μπορω να βαλω αντι τις 1Ν5406 μια διοδο γενικης χρησης? (εχω κατι ισχυος 3-4 A δεν θυμαμαι)
ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα

----------


## βαγγέλης

Ικαρε ναι βαλε το ΤIP122 ειναι 6Α  και αυτες οι διοδοι κανουν

----------


## markisi13

τελικα παιδια απο ολα τα pcb που εχουν ανεβει εδω πιο ειναι το πιο σωστο και ενδεικνυται για την κατασκευη του τερατος;
ευχαριστω

----------


## moutoulos

Ένα PCB που είχα ανεβάσει, αλλά δεν έχει ρύθμιση για Α, είναι αυτό.

----------


## markisi13

> Ένα PCB που είχα ανεβάσει, αλλά δεν έχει ρύθμιση για Α, είναι αυτό.




Μπράβο πολύ καλή δουλειά.
Το κακό είναι ότι θέλω οπωσδήποτε να έχει ρύθμιση Α.
Είδα στο συγκεκριμένο thread έχουν ανεβάσει κάποια παιδιά pcb.
Ποιο θεωρείς καλύτερο κατά την γνώμη σου μιας και είσαι ο σχεδιαστής; :Biggrin:

----------


## gvaf

Γειά σας και από εμένα.
Αυτό το πολύ ωραίο τροφοδοτικό κατάφερα και το έφτιαξα και εγώ αλλά έχω ένα προβληματάκι και θέλω την βοήθεια σας .
Ενώ η ρύθμιση τάσης λειτουργή άψογα και το V max , δεν δουλεύει καθόλου η ρύθμιση ρεύματος .
Δηλαδή με φορτίο μια λάμπα 12v/50w (10~12V out) έχω συνέχεια το μέγιστο ρεύμα .
Γιατί άραγε ?
Σημείωση έχω φτιάξει το κύκλωμα για 5~6Α (2χ 2Ν3772)

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## moutoulos

Το μεσαίο ποδαράκι του ρυθμιστικού Iadj, έχει συνέχεια με το PIN2 του LM723 ?.

----------


## gvaf

Ναι κανονικά.
Το παράξενο είναι ότι αν το συνδέσω στο pin10 πρίν την 1,5Κ μου κάνει ρύθμισει ρεύματος αλλά και τάσης στην έξοδο .
Να ρωτήσω στο pin2 πρέπει να έχουμε τι volt range ?
Προσπαθώ να καταλάβω πως κάνει περιορισμό ρεύματος χωρίς να πειράζει την τάση εξόδου .

----------


## tasosmos

Μα προφανως θα σου επηρρεαζει την ταση εξοδου ο περιορισμος ρευματος, δεν γινεται αλλιως...

Aν το φορτιο σου τραβαει μεγαλυτερο ρευμα απο το Iset τοτε μειωνεται η ταση εξοδου μεχρις οτου Iout=Iset.

----------


## gvaf

Για να καταλάβω δλδ το συγκεκριμένο κύκλωμα τον περιορισμό ρεύματος τον κάνει κόβοντας την τάση ?
Και οκ αν είναι έτσι γιατί δεν μου δουλεύει βάση σχεδίου .
Έχω αλλάξει και το 723 και το BD .

----------


## tasosmos

Ε ειναι αρκετα χονδροειδης η περιγραφη που εδωσα παραπανω αλλα ναι, λιγο πολυ ετσι γινεται ο περιορισμος ρευματος.

Ψαξε τους διαδρομους στην πλακετα σου με πολυμετρο μηπως καπου δεν εχεις καλη συνδεση, ξανακοιταξε και τα εξαρτηματα σου, pinouts κτλ...

Παντως οτι δουλευει το σχεδιο του Γρηγορη ειναι βεβαιο, το ειχα φτιαξει κι εγω πριν καιρο και το εχουν φτιαξει κι αρκετα αλλα μελη του φορουμ.

----------


## kitMAN

Και με βάση το νόμο του Ωμ, V=I*R. 
R= η αντίσταση του φορτίου που θεωρούμε ότι είναι σταθερή. Εάν περιορίσεις το Ι, τότε το γινόμενο Ι*R θα ελαττωθεί, οπότε μικραίνει το V (τάση). Έχω την εντύπωση ότι σου δουλεύει κανονικά.

----------


## gvaf

Θα κοιτάξω την πλακέτα γιατί αυτή την συμπεριφορά την είχε όταν πήρα το Iadj και το έβαλα στο pin10

----------


## kitMAN

Έχεις βάλει δίοδο 25-30 A όπως φαίνεται στο αρχικό σχηματικό; Αν ναι πια;

----------


## gvaf

Αν λές την δίοδο ισχύος στο output οχι δεν την έχω βάλει .

----------


## kitMAN

Εμ για αυτό δεν σου κάνει περιορισμό. Η δίοδος χρησιμεύει στο να δημιουργηθεί αρκετή διαφορά δυναμικού, κοινώς τάση, ώστε να διεγερθεί το Ι limit του LM723. Ο mοutοulos την έβαλε αντί για μεγαλύτερη αντίσταση, έτσι ώστε να μπορεί να την μοντάρει επάνω στο ψυγείο.

----------


## gvaf

πές το ρε παιδί μου να τελειώνουμε  :Smile: 
Θα το δοκιμάσω ευχαριστώ

----------


## kitMAN

Εάν δεν σου αρέσει το εύρος ρύθμισης τότε πρόσθεσε και άλλες 0.1 Ω εν σειρά.

----------


## termagazis

καλησπερα.υπαρχει καποιο PCB του τροφοδοτικου που να ειναι δοκιμασμενο οτι δουλευει?

----------


## diwattos

παιδια αν σε αυτο το τροφοδοτικο βαλουμε κι αλλα τρανζιστορ 2N με την ιδια σηνδεσμολογια θα παρουμε περισσοτερα αμπερ η μηπως θελει κι αλλα πραγματακια να κανουμε?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## moutoulos

> καλησπερα.υπαρχει καποιο PCB του τροφοδοτικου που να ειναι δοκιμασμενο οτι δουλευει?



Ναι υπάρχει Σπύρο, όμως χωρίς ρύθμιση ρεύματος. Κλικ εδώ.





> παιδια αν σε αυτο το τροφοδοτικο βαλουμε κι αλλα τρανζιστορ 2N με την ιδια σηνδεσμολογια 
> θα παρουμε περισσοτερα αμπερ η μηπως θελει κι αλλα πραγματακια να κανουμε?



Δεν είναι τόσο απλό. Θέλει και άλλα πέραν των τρανζίστορ. Το "οδηγό" τρανζίστορ, γέφυρα ανόρθωσης 
(ανάλογα τι θα βάλεις), ηλεκτρολυτικό εξομάλυνσης, αντιστάσεις εξόδου, εννοείται μετασχηματιστή ...

----------


## -nikos-

θα ειχε πολυ ενδιαφερων να μαθεναμε μερικους τυπους γεφυρας ανορθωσης και 
μετασχηματιστων για περισωτερα αμπερ για χρηση σε φωρτηστες μπαταριων και εκινητες μηχανηματων

----------


## termagazis

φιλε moutoule ευχαριστω για την αμεση απαντηση σου.θα με ενδιεφερε το τυπωμενο για ρυθμιση κ αμπερ εαν υπαρχει

----------


## diwattos

> Ναι υπάρχει Σπύρο, όμως χωρίς ρύθμιση ρεύματος. Κλικ εδώ.
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν είναι τόσο απλό. Θέλει και άλλα πέραν των τρανζίστορ. Το "οδηγό" τρανζίστορ, γέφυρα ανόρθωσης 
> (ανάλογα τι θα βάλεις), ηλεκτρολυτικό εξομάλυνσης, αντιστάσεις εξόδου, εννοείται μετασχηματιστή ...





καταλαβα τι θελεις να πεις σε ευχαριστω πολυ φηλε  :Smile: ))

----------


## Δημήτρης73

Μπορειται να με βοηθησετε να το ανεβασω στα 100Α. Μπορω να το κανω με το να βαλω περισσοτερα 2Ν3055 η να τα αλλαξω με αλλα (π.χ. 3772 η 3771) θα χρειαστη να αλλαξω και το οδηγο BDW93C;

----------


## moutoulos

Καταρχήν να σου πω οτι ακόμα και το 20Α να φτιάξεις, να ξέρεις είναι πολύ δύσκολη σαν κατασκευή.
Αυτό σημαίνει οτι για τα 100Α ..., ούτε λόγος. Μην το συζητάς, ... μην το προσπαθήσεις καν. Σκέψου
 οτι στην χειρότερη θες 25 τρανζίστορ ισχύος ενισχυμένα, ή 40 τυπικά. Πάρα πολλά, πολλά λεφτά. 
Ακόμα και εγώ αν μου έλεγες να το φτιάξω σε 100Α, παρόλο που έχω αρκετή εξοικείωση με αυτά, δεν 
θα το έκανα, γιατί απλά δεν συμφέρει και είναι δύσκολο.

Πέρα απο αυτό, θες έναν μετασχηματιστή που θα κάνει ....... μπορεί και 200€, περίπου 10-15 κιλά, 
δηλαδή καρπουζάκι, και θα είναι 3000W (3KW ή 3KVA). Μ'άλλα λόγια ούτε σαν ιδέα, δεν έπρεπε να το
σκεφτείς ..., μόνο και μόνο για ηλεκτρολυτικούς (εξομάλυνση) θες πάνω απο 60-80€. Να πω και για  
ψύκτρες, FAN, κουτί ... ?. Αλλά γιατί τόσα πολλά Α?. Μπορούμε να μάθουμε?. 

Η λύση στο πρόβλημά σου λέγεται SMPS (Switch Mode Power Supply). "Αναλογικά 100Hz" τροφοδοτικά
για τέτοιο ρεύμα, απλά τα ξεχνάς. Αντε να φτιάξεις μέχρι 20Α. Παραπάνω Α, δεν συμφέρουν κανέναν.

Οπότε μόνο switching (KHz). Τέτοια τροφοδοτικά βρίσκεις στην αγορά, αλλά συνήθως τα καλά, είναι 
λιγάκι ακριβούστσικα (εξαρτάται βέβαια και τι θες). Να ξέρεις όμως οτι είναι προτιμότερο να δώσεις
400€ για αγορά ενός καλού SMPS παρά να σου στοιχίσει αυτό που λές να φτιάξεις 300+€, και στο 
τέλος να μην καταφέρεις να το κάνεις να δουλεύει σωστά. Εδώ θα βρείς μερικά απλά/τυπικά SMPS.

----------


## Δημήτρης73

Καλησπέρα Γρηγόρη, ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση και όντως έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο είναι πολύ δύσκολη κατασκευή. Επίσης ξέχασα να σου πω ότι σκεφτόμουνα να χρησιμοποιήσω το άλλο κύκλωμα  που έχεις ανεβάσει εδώ  (http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=48094) και που δεν ρυθμίζει  το ρεύμα εξόδου. Το κόστος των υλικών δεν είναι πρόβλημα μιας και ο μετασχηματιστής, τέσσερις πυκνωτές 220.000μF (εκτός εάν χρειάζομαι περισσότερους) και κουτί υπάρχουν. Ο λόγος που χρειάζομαι τόσα πολλά Α είναι για μια εφαρμογή πάνω στη μεταλλουργεία (διαχωρισμός μετάλλων) που δυστυχώς πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσω αναλογικό τροφοδοτικό. Θα σου ήταν εύκολο να με καθοδηγήσεις με την επιλογή των transistor και με ένα ηλεκτρονικό σχέδιο όσον αφορά τη συνδεσμολογία τους; Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για την βοήθεια σου.

----------


## moutoulos

Δημήτρη άνοιξε ένα νεο θέμα εδώ. 

Εκεί πες με σχετικές λεπτομέρειες τι τάση/τάσεις θες, και σε τι Αμπέρ. Αυτό το κάνουμε απλά 
μην μπερδέψουμε τα θέματα. Πέρα απο αυτό θα λάβεις απαντήσεις περισσότερες. Όμως σχετικά
με αυτό που με ρωτάς ...
Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω μιας και σου ανέφερα τους λόγους παραπάνω:





> Ακόμα και εγώ αν μου έλεγες να το φτιάξω σε 100Α, παρόλο που έχω αρκετή 
> εξοικείωση με αυτά, δεν θα το έκανα, γιατί απλά δεν συμφέρει και είναι δύσκολο.



... οπότε θα μου ήταν παράλογο να βοηθήσω εσένα την στιγμή που δεν θα το επιχειρούσα εγώ.

Και όταν λες αναλογικό τροφοδοτικό?, γιατί με switching δεν γίνεται?. Εξήγησέ τα όλα αυτά
στο νεο θέμα σου, και θα το δούμε ...

----------


## PETROS1308

Καλησπέρα..Αυτό το τροφοδοτικό με ένα Μ/Τ 28Vac/5A τι αλλαγές χρειάζεται στο κύκλωμα και τι απόδοση θα έχει?

----------


## stelios_a

το συγγεκριμενο τροφοδοτικο εχει οντως ρυθμιση του ρευματος εξοδου ?  το ρωταω διοτι οσα εχω δει χρησιμοποιουν τελεστικους ενω αυτο οχι .  επισης το ρευμα μπορει να περιοριστει τοσο απλα με την χρηση τρανζιστορ ?

----------


## mariosinsuex

Κύριοι καλημέρα,ένας φίλος μου χάρισε αυτόν......

Φωτογραφία3290.jpg


24v/500VA

Και εννοείται ότι δεν θέλω να τον αφήσω ανεκμετάλευτο.
Μπορείτε να προτείνετε κάποιο σχέδιο για ολοκλήρωση τροφοδοτικού;
Γρήγορη το πιο πιθανό είναι το δικό σου σχέδιο.Είναι μέχρι τώρα αυτό που πλησιάζει τα χαρακτηριστικά του  Μ/Τ.
Αν έχετε κάτι άλλο υπόψιν σας,ευχαρίστως.
Ούτως η άλλως η κατασκευή θα ξεκινήσει από το 0.......

Ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σας.

----------


## stelios_a

χαριζουν ακομα τετοια πραγματα ?  :o .   το σχεδιο της πρωτης σελιδας πρεπει να ειναι πολυ καλο , θα το βαλω και εγω μπροστα , για 4 αμπερ ομως

----------


## moutoulos

Μάριε καλό θα ήταν απο τον συγκεκριμένο μετασχηματιστή, να μην ξεπεράσεις τα 15Α max.

----------


## mariosinsuex

Οκ Γρηγόρη.
15 Α max Λοιπόν.
Οπότε πάω για το σχέδιό σου;
Θα χρειαστώ την βοήθειά σου..........(     :Smile:    ).

----------


## stelios_a

ρε παιδια το εφτιαξα αλλα οτι ταση δινω εισοδο, περνω εξοδο τη ιδια -0.5 volt  και το ποτενσιομετρο δεν μου ρυθμιζει τιποτα .   ( το εχω κανει στο breadboard,) . το κοιταξα και το ξαναφτιαξα αλλα παλι τα ιδια

----------


## moutoulos

Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση. Κάτι είναι λάθος ή καμένο. Κάνε μια αλλαγή του LM723 ...

----------


## Rx/Tx

Επειδή διάβασα στο θέμα οτι η κατασκευή δεν βγάζει 0V, και επειδή το τροφοδοτικό μου ατύχησε και ασχολούμαι στο να το επισκευάσω/ανανεώσω, εχω φτιάξει και εγώ ενα 0-30V στα 5Α με το 723, με μετ/τή 220/28VAC που πήρε φωτιά δυστυχώς και ηταν και χειροποίητος.
Τώρα και επειδή δεν χρησιμοποιώ τάσεις πάνω απο τα 15Volts θα το φτιάξω με εναν που εχω στοκ στα 220/2Χ7.5VAC δλδ ουσιαστικά στα 15AC δευτερεύον και αργότερα βλέπουμε αφού υπάρχει και ενας 30VAC/10A στο ράφι.

Για το θέμα των 0V εχω φτιάξει ενα παρόμοιο κύκλωμα σαν αυτό πουβ παρουσιάζεται εδώ  http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/power/001/  και είναι το σημείο του κυκλώματος που τροφοδοτεί με αρνητικότερο (-) το ολοκληρωμένο παίρνοντας δείγμα τάσης απο το AC του μετ/τή.

schem_th.gif

συγκεκριμένα το ποδαράκι Νο7 του 723 τροφοδοτείται με αρνητικότερη γή και ετσι μπορούμε να έχουμε έξοδο 0Volts.

To κύκλωμα που τροφοδοτικού μου όπως λειτουργεί τώρα (μάλλον λειτουργούσε πριν το μπάμ) είναι αυτό:

Image3.jpg

Η zener των 4.7V με τον μετ/τη των 220/28VAC την είχα αντικαταστήσει με μια των 3.3V αλλά τώρα με την χαμηλότερη τάση μάλλον θα την επαναφέρω στα 4.7V αφού με μια πρόχειρη δοκιμή στον αέρα είδα οτι δεν πέφτει η τάση κάτω απο το 1/2V.

Επειδή το 723 δεν αγαπάει τις μεγάλες τάσεις το τροφοδοτώ μέσω zener στα 33V και με την αρνητικότερη τάση φτάνει τα 35max. Oι αντιστάσεις του κυκλώματος είναι στο 1/2 Watt, και με το τρίμερ των 10Κ που σε σειρά με την 2κ2 συνδέεται στο ποδαράκι Νο5 ρυθμίζω ωστε να φέρω 0V στην έξοδο, βέβαια ποτέ δεν το ρυθμίζω στα 0V αλλά κάπου στα +250mV ωστε να μην βγάλει αρνητική τάση.

----------


## Rx/Tx

Την βοήθειά σας ....

Εχω κατασκευάσει το τροφοδοτικό αυτό του αρχικού σχέδιου. 
Ο μετασχηματιστής είναι κάπου 30VAC και δίνει ανετα 5Α, μετα την γέφυρα παίρνω κάπου 42VDC.
Το Lm723 τροφοδοτώ με μια ζενερ στα 33V για ευνόητους λόγους.
Τα τρανζίστορ εξόδου είναι ενα ζευγάρι 2Ν3055 σε ψύκτρες που σχηματίζουν τούνελ με μπρός πίσω ανεμιστήρες και οδηγούνται απο ενα BDW93C όπως στο σχέδιο.
Οι αντιστάσεις στους εκπομπούς είναι 1R5 στα 10W και στην έξοδο σε σειρά για να παίρνω δείγμα τάσης για το current limiter έχω τοποθετήσει μετα απο πειραματισμούς 4 αντιστάσεις 0.22Ω/5W παραλληλα.

Το θέμα είναι οτι σε ρεύμα ακόμα κ 4Α καίει τα τρανζίστορ εξόδου. 
Ισως να είναι τπτ φθηνιάρικα. Δεν το ξέρω.
Δυστυχώς λόγω χωρου δεν έχω δυνατότητα να τοποθετήσω παραπάνω τρανζίστορ.

Σκέφτηκα οπως προτάθηκε σε άλλο θεμα να αλλάξω  τα  2Ν3055 με τα BD912, αλλά απο οτι βλέπω ιδια χαρακτηριστικά ρεύματος έχουν .Δεν ξέρω όμως αν είναι περισσότερο της προκοπής.
Aν τα αλλάξω με τα 2Ν3772 του σχεδίου θα είναι καλύτερα?
Με τα BD όμως θα έχω την δυνατότητα να τοποθετήσω μέχρι 4 ανά δύο στις ηδη υπάρχουσες ψύκτρες που οι  διαστάσεις τους είναι 15*10 .
Δεν πιστεύω όμως οτι το πρόβλημα είναι στην θερμοκρασία αφού τα 2Ν3055 καίγονται ( βραχυκυκλώνει η βάση με συλλέκτη/εκπομπό) αμμέσως μόλις το ρεύμα ξεπεράσει τα 4Α.

----------


## klik

> Το θέμα είναι οτι σε ρεύμα ακόμα κ 4Α καίει τα τρανζίστορ εξόδου.



 σε τι ταση εξοδου;

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Πρίν από ένα περίπου χρόνο ζήτησα εδώ ένα τροφοδοτικό 0-30V  0-20A ... (το θέμα δεν ήταν να το αγοράσω), παρόλου που έχω αρκετή εξοικείωση με το θέμα τροφοδοτικών, δεν μπόρεσα ποτέ να το κάνω ρυθμιζόμενο στα αμπέρ του.  Και ούτε βρήκα ένα σωστό σχέδιο με το LM723.  Μετά από ένα περίπου χρόνο, και μετά από πολύ "ξεσκόνισμα" στο εργαστήριό μου κατάφερα να φτιάξω αυτό (επισύναψη)  .
> Ο μετασχηματιστής που χρησιμοποίησα ήταν αυτός, και λέω ήταν γιατί η χαρά ήταν να το δώ να δουλεύει το τροφοδοτικό, και όχι να το κρατήσω (σωστά είδατε είναι στίς αγγελίες το τέρας- μετασχηματιστής), μιάς και μου "χάρισαν" ένα τροφοδοτικό 0-35V  0-15A με το LM723, με ψηφιακά όργανα (V - A), και εφόσον ήταν πιο μουράτο το κράτησα  (όχι θα το άφηνα   ). 
>  Το τροφοδοτικό μου   δεν είχε μέλλον γιατί αντικαταστάθηκε απο "επώνυμο", αλλά το συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα σε όποιον το πάρει απόφαση να το κατασκευάσει.



Είναι επικίνδυνο αυτό το τροφοδοτικό. Πχ αν το έχω ρυθμισμένο σε 30Volt και 30A και καταλάθος τα βραχυκυκλώσω ή τα ακουμπήσω. Θα ήθελα να το φτιάξω και να το έχω στο εργαστήριο μου αλλά παρόλο που είμαι καλός στα ηλεκτρονικά δεν έχω εμπειρία σε μεγάλες τάσεις και ψιλοφοβάμαι. Ρωτάω γιατί θέλω να είμαι 100 τις εκατό σίγουρος για την ασφάλεια πριν το φτιάξω.

Δεν με ενδιαφέρουν τα 20A. Μέχρι 5 θα ήθελα.

----------


## Rx/Tx

> σε τι ταση εξοδου;



Ναι αυτό το ξέχασα ... λοιπόν όταν με ταση εξόδου μόλις 2Volts βραχυκύκλωσα την έξοδο και ρυθμίζοντας το ποτενσιόμετρο που περιορίζει το ρεύμα , καθώς τα ανέβαζα κάπου ανάμεσα 3-4Α  εκανε τσαφ . :Lol: 

Μήπως εχω μικρες αντιστάσεις στον εκπομπό? λεω .... αλλά κ πάλι είναι παραπάνω απο οτι έχει το σχέδιο στην 1η σελίδα του θέματος.
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι τα τρανζίστορ μαιμού? δλδ φτηνιάρικα? Το λέω επειδή είχα βάλει αρχικά ενα της RCA σαν αυτό 
http://www.pricelynx.com/item/231893...-2n3055/1.html   και ενα σαν αυτό  
http://orzparts.com/index.php?main_p...roducts_id=362
απο σφάλμα κάηκε δύο φορές το δεύτερο της ST (η κάπως έτσι) , αποφάσισα σήμερα να τα βάλω ζευγάρι δλδ δύο ST για να είναι ίδια και κάηκαν κ τα δύο  :Lol:   ερε φάση. Γενικά το RCA δεν καταλάβαινε τπτ.

Λες να ?

----------


## moutoulos

> ... με ταση εξόδου μόλις 2Volts βραχυκύκλωσα την έξοδο και ρυθμίζοντας το ποτενσιόμετρο που περιορίζει το ρεύμα , καθώς τα ανέβαζα κάπου ανάμεσα 3-4Α  εκανε τσαφ .



Προσωπικά δεν βλέπω κάτι παράλογο ...

Το κάθε τρανζίστορ παίρνει στο συλλέκτη (C/Collector) 42 VDC.
Στην βάση του (B/Base) παίρνει 2,7 VDC
Στον εκπομπό (E/Emitter) βγάζει 2 (2,7-0,7) VDC.

Άρα το ένα 2Ν3055 προσπαθεί να κοντρολάρει σε θερμότητα τα 40 VDC (42-2), 
και όλα αυτά έχοντας την απαίτηση να περάσουν και απο μέσα του 2 ολόκληρα αμπέρ ...

Τα 115W του 2Ν3055 (Total Dissipation) αναφέρονται σε θερμοκρασία 25 oC. Όταν
εμείς το φτάσουμε στους 80 oC έχουμε στην διάθεσή μας μόνο 80W ... που σε 
συνδυασμό με τα δυο αμπέρ (στο καθένα) ...

Τώρα βέβαια αν υπολογίσουμε και τον παράγοντα "μαιμού", τα πράγματα πιθανών
να γίνονται ακόμα χειρότερα.

Καταγραφή.PNG

ΛΥΣΕΙΣ :
Χαμηλώνεις την τάση του μετασχηματιστή (πρέπει να επέμβεις στο τύλιγμα αυτού)Βάζεις και άλλο παράλληλα (για αυτά τα αμπέρ/max 4A)Βάζεις άλλα τρανζίστορ ...Το αφήνεις όπως το έχεις, αλλά βγάζεις μεσαία λήψη απο τον μετασχηματιστή σου *. 

Αυτή την μεταγωγή θα την πετύχεις:
είτε χειροκίνητα (με μεταγωγικό ή με μεσαία λήψη διακόπτη)είτε αυτόματα με την χρήση OpAMP που να οδηγεί relay στα τυλίγματα 

Καταλαβαίνεις λοιπόν οτι η χαμηλότερη τάση εξόδου, δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο για τα 
τρανζίστορ εξόδου. Τουλάχιστον σε αυτή την σχεδίαση. Μην ξεχνάς μιλάμε σχεδόν
για 10 χρόνια πρίν.

* Μέχρι τα πχ 0-15 VDC, θα δουλεύει το ένα τύλιγμα, 15VAC (21VDC). Όταν θα ανέβεις 
σε τάση εξόδου πάνω απο τα 15VDC θα παίρνει 30VAC (42VDC).

----------


## Rx/Tx

> ΛΥΣΕΙΣ :
> a)   Χαμηλώνεις την τάση του μετασχηματιστή (πρέπει να επέμβεις στο τύλιγμα αυτού)β)   Βάζεις και άλλο παράλληλα (για αυτά τα αμπέρ/max 4A)γ)  Βάζεις άλλα τρανζίστορ ...δ)  Το αφήνεις όπως το έχεις, αλλά βγάζεις μεσαία λήψη απο τον μετασχηματιστή σου *. 
> 
> ε)     Μην ξεχνάς μιλάμε σχεδόν  για 10 χρόνια πρίν.




Σωστός, κάπως ετσι το σκέφτηκα κ εγώ , αφού η διαφορά της παρεχόμενης  ισχύος με την ισχύ εξόδου πρέπει να καταναλωθεί πάνω στα τρανζίστορ  εξόδου λογικό ακούγεται (και είναι) απλά με παραξένεψε το γεγονός οτι δεν ζεσταθηκαν καθολου, δλδ μολις είχα ανοιξει διακόπτη.

α)  Δεν θα χρειαστεί είμαι τυχερός που είναι 2*15VAC
β)  Δύσκολο γμτ! οι ψύκτρες είναι 10εκ υψος για να γινονται τουνελ με 10αρη ανεμιστήρα, και εχουν τρυπηθεί στην μέση της διάστασης των 15εκ. Ισως αν βάλω τα ΒD 912.
γ) Ποιά? τα 3772?
δ) πολύ καλή ιδέα και σωτήρια οικονομικά.

ε) Και λίγα λές. 
Το ίδιο κύκλωμα έχω κατασκευάσει 20+ χρόνια πριν σε ενα διπλό  που έχω στον πάγκο αλλά ο μετασχηματιστής είναι 2*15 και τα τρανζίστορ  δεχονται στον συλλέκτη κάπου 20-21 Volts.
Aρα εκεί τα εξόδου καταπίνουν λιγότερη ισχύ και δεν έχουν θέμα.

Ευχαριστώ, νάσαι καλά.

----------


## klik

ή πετάς τα linear τροφοδοτικά και τα 2n3055 και βάζεις ένα:
http://www.retelektronika.hu/DataShe...044/LM2679.pdf (στην έκδοση adjustable).
ώστε να έχεις στα 5Α ρυθμιζόμενη τάση εξόδου.
Φυσικά μπορείς να βάλεις έλεγχο του ON/OFF με έναν τελεστικό ή με τρανζιστορ, ώστε να έχεις current limit που θα επιλέγεις εσύ.

 Προσοχή τροφοδοσία αυστηρά < 45Vdc.

Δεν θα χρειάζεσαι ούτε ανεμιστήρα για να λειτουργήσει, θα αρκεί (και θα περισσεύει) η ψύκτρα που έχεις.

----------


## Rx/Tx

Ρίξε και εσύ λάδι στη φωτιά , αρκετά 3055 έχουν πάει στον κάδο ανακύκλωσης  :Lol: 

Ξέρουμε μήπως κόστος απο το Lm2679?  Του οποίου το DataSheet διαφυλάττω για μελέτη κ μελλοντική χρήση.

Πρός το παρόν έχω δύο λύσεις λοιπόν:

α) τοποθετώ 2 * 2Ν3055 η 3772 με την χρήση επιλογέα τάσης συλλέκτη στα 22 η 42VDC, και 
β) τοποθετώ 4 * BD912 .

Οπως έχω γράψει η ψύκτρες έχουν μηκος 15εκ και εχουν τρυπηθεί στο μέσον ακριβώς για τα πέταλα 2Ν3055, ισως χωρεσουν 4 2Ν3055 αλλά φοβάμαι μην συμπέσουν οι τρύπες και γίνει η ψύκτρα σαν διάτρυτη πλακέτα μειώνοντας και την επιφάνεια επαφής κ κατα συνέπεια και την απαγωγή της θερμότητας.

Με τα BD912 θα έχω δυνατότητα να τα στερεώσω σε δύο μόνο τρύπες και αυτό βολεύει.

Τι λέτε? α η β?

----------


## klik

> ...Ξέρουμε μήπως κόστος απο το Lm2679?  Του οποίου το DataSheet διαφυλάττω για μελέτη κ μελλοντική χρήση.



http://gr.mouser.com/ProductDetail/T...qoenCJNg%3d%3d
 5 ευρω περίπου εκτός Ελλάδας.
Το μέγεθος της κατασκευής είναι πακέτο από τσιγάρα και η απόδοση 90% (10% απώλειες σε θερμότητα).
Η τάση τροφοδοσίας είναι το θέμα, έχει 45V absolute maximum (δεν αντέχουν όλα τα τσιπάκια σ' αυτή) και τυπική 40V (αντέχουν όλα τα τσιπάκια). Άρα θα πρέπει να περιορίσεις τάση εισόδου σε 40Vdc. 
Αν ήταν για 3Α υπάρχουν αντίστοιχες HV (high voltage) εκδόσεις για είσοδο έως 60V.

----------


## Rx/Tx

Εντάξει ''Μόλις ενα κλίκ μακριά '' σε ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες, τα έχω σημειώσει όλα όσα μου έγραψες και μελλοντικα θα ασχοληθώ . Νάσαι καλά.

Ομως στο  DataSheet  δείχνει ρύθμιση ρεύματος και όχι τάσης εξόδου, η κάνω λάθος?

----------


## moutoulos

> Πρός το παρόν έχω δύο λύσεις λοιπόν:
> 
> α) τοποθετώ 2 * 2Ν3055 η 3772 με την χρήση επιλογέα τάσης συλλέκτη στα 22 η 42VDC, και 
> β) τοποθετώ 4 * BD912 .
> 
> Τι λέτε? α η β?



Εφόσον τελικά ο μετασχηματιστή σου είναι 2x15VAC, προσωπικά (και πιο σωστό) 
θα έλεγα να υιοθετήσεις την *α* περίπτωση ...

----------


## micalis

Ενας αλλος τροπος που εχω δει παρα πολλες φορες ειναι με μια ζενερ και ρελε και καμμια φορα και κανα τρανζιστορ.

----------


## Rx/Tx

> Εφόσον τελικά ο μετασχηματιστή σου είναι 2x15VAC, προσωπικά (και πιο σωστό) 
> θα έλεγα να υιοθετήσεις την *α* περίπτωση ...




Για να το λές κάτι θα ξέρεις παραπάνω.

Οκ, προχωρώ σε λύση μεταγωγέα τάσης στο δευτερεύον κ επι τη ευκαιρία που το εκανα βίδες θα βάλω και 4 απο τα BD911 φθηνά είναι.
Ελπίζω να μην ξανασχοληθώ με δαύτο για καιρό.

Μια τελευταία ερώτηση, οταν αγόρασα τα BD ζήτησα κ μίκες, μου εδωσαν κατι γκρι ελαστικές, σε αυτές βάζω θερμοαπαγωγό σιλικόνη ? εχω μείνει στις παλιές .... 
Η να κόψω μια απο τα 2N3055 στην μέση, καλύπτει όλη την επιφάνεια του BD. 
Eπίσης η λύση με τα πλαστικά βιδάκια που συγκρατούν το BD στην ψύκτρα παίζει η είναι καλύτερο μεταλικό βιδάκι και αυτές οι πλαστικές ροδέλες (που δεν ξέρω πώς τις λένε) που είχε?

----------


## moutoulos

Βάζει κανονικά πάστα. Τα πλαστικά βιδάκια δεν έχουν πρόβλημα εφόσον δεν θα τα (παρα)σφίξεις.

----------


## Rx/Tx

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Γρηγόρη για τις συμβουλές σου, νάσαι καλά.

Τελικά αγόρασα 4*BD912, που ηταν ΡNP και πήγαν στοκ στην συρταριέρα. :Smile: 
Αγόρασα 4*BD911 , NΡΝ και όλα καλά.
Στους εκπομπούς τοποθετησα 4 αντιστάσεις 1R5/20W , και για τον περιοριστή  ρεύματος  4 αντιστάσεις R27/15W παράληλα.
Η τάση στα ακρα τους είναι κάπου 140mV για κάθε Ampere στην έξοδο.
Και ο περιοριστής ρεύματος δουλεύει άψογα απο τα 600mA εως τα 5Α.
Επίσης τοποθετησα και ενα μεταγωγέα στο δευτερεύον τύλιγμα του μετασχηματιστή ετσι εχω 22 και 42 Volts σαν τάση εισόδου.

Το μόνο που δεν δούλεψε είναι ο περιορισμός ρεύματος στα 22 V τάση εισόδου. Στην έξοδο έχω 0-15.5V αλλά ρεύμα οχι πάνω απο τα 2Α και στα 2Α η τάση εξόδου πέφτει κατά 2V. 
Δεν με ενοχλεί όμως, ισως την ψάξω μελλοντικά για το γιατί, αφού ετσι σε χαμηλές τάσεις δεν ζητάω πολλά απο τα τρανζίστορ εξόδου.

----------


## bkatsogiannos

Γεια σε όλους, με λένε Βάιο και είμαι σχετικά καινούργιος στον τομέα της ηλεκτρονικής. Προσπαθώ να φτιάξω το συγκεκριμένο τροφοδοτικό και ενώ το έφτιασα σε ένα πολύ καλό σημείο, δουλεύει άψογα και κάνει  ρύθμιση στην τάση, δεν μου δουλεύει η ρύθμιση στην ένταση. Γυρνώντας το ποντεσιόμετρο δεξιά αριστερά απλά δεν κάνει τίποτα. Σημέιωση: Σαν ics χρησιμιποιώ το Lm723cn σαν darligton transistor το tip122 και σαν power transistors το tip3055. Καμιά σκέψη κανένας για το τι κάνω λάθος;

----------


## thanasis 1

Βαλε αν μπορεις το σχηματικο που εχεις κανει για να μπορεσει καποιο μελος να σε βοηθησει,χωρις αυτο 
λιγο δυσκολα να πει καποιος την αποψη του στο προβλημα σου. :Smile:

----------


## bkatsogiannos

Τι ενοούμε λέγοντας σχηματικό; Το έφτιξα ακριβώς όπως το έχει ο moutoulos στην πρώτη σελίδα σε διάτριτη πλακέτα. Μήπως παίζουν ρόλο τα διαφορετικά υλικά που χρεισιμοποίησα;

----------


## bkatsogiannos

20150823_173832.jpgΑυτό είναι μέχρι στιγμής ότι έχω κάνει.

----------


## radiotimes

Το ειχα φτιαξει πριν κανα χρονο και δεν μου επαιξε με τις ιδιες αλλαγες που εκανες αλλα δεν αλλαζε ουτε ταση ουτε ρευμα.Τελικα τροποποιησα το σχεδιο με αλλο που βρηκα στο νετ και παιζει ακομα κανονικα.
Το σχεδιο που εφτιαξα ειναι αυτο FF9LOUWGSUT1NQE.LARGE.jpg και εβαλα στην εξοδο το κυκλωμα του Γρηγορη 10504941_10203042290591841_3610504222886354815_o.jpg χωρις την αντισταση αλλα χρειαζεται.

----------


## radiotimes

Και φωτο απο την κατασκευη αυτη DSCN3181.jpgDSCN3182.jpg

----------


## bkatsogiannos

Ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη. Το συγκεκριμένο σχέδιο που ανάρτησες ποιο πάνω κάνει και ρύθμιση στο ρεύμα εκτός από την τάση;

----------


## radiotimes

> Ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη. Το συγκεκριμένο σχέδιο που ανάρτησες ποιο πάνω κάνει και ρύθμιση στο ρεύμα εκτός από την τάση;



Ναι στο ποδαρακι 2 το συνδεμενο ποτενσιομετρο.

----------

bkatsogiannos (24-08-15)

----------


## micalis

> Ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη. Το συγκεκριμένο σχέδιο που ανάρτησες ποιο πάνω κάνει και ρύθμιση στο ρεύμα εκτός από την τάση;



Το ρευμα ρυθμιζει σαν μεγιστο δηλαδη να μην ξεπερνα ενα οριο

----------

bkatsogiannos (24-08-15)

----------


## bkatsogiannos

Το συγκεκριμμένο του Γρηγόρη το έχει φτιάξει κάποιος να δουλεύει; Το έχω κοιτάξει 100 φορές και δεν βρίσκω να έχω κάνει κάτι λάθος.

----------


## ninolas

το έφτιαξα και εγώ αλλά έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα 
λοιπόν 
βγάζει τάση στην έξοδο 22v χωρίς να μεταβάλετε η τάση και όταν έβαλα μια λάμπα για φορτίο και πάλι δεν ανταποκρινόταν ούτε η τάση ούτε η ένταση επίσης με το φορτίο έπεσε και 2v (τράβαγε η λάμπα 1.5Α)
οι διαφορές είναι 
1 εξόδου έχω 3 bd142
2 για driver έχω πάλι 1 bd142
3 το v limit max το παρέκαμψα 
4 δεν έχω βάλει power diode
5 και επειδή δεν έβρισκα στο μαγαζί με ηλεκτρονικά που πήγα την 1Ν5408 και 1Ν5406 του είπα να μου δώσει δίοδο για 3Α (όπως λένε και τα datasheet των διόδων)
6 μετασχηματιστή έχω έναν η οποία λήψη βγάζει 19vac

----------


## George_b

> το έφτιαξα και εγώ αλλά έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα 
> λοιπόν 
> βγάζει τάση στην έξοδο 22v χωρίς να μεταβάλετε η τάση και όταν έβαλα μια λάμπα για φορτίο και πάλι δεν ανταποκρινόταν ούτε η τάση ούτε η ένταση επίσης με το φορτίο έπεσε και 2v (τράβαγε η λάμπα 1.5Α)



Εχεις βαλει NPN ενω το σχεδιο εχει pnp darlington......

----------


## ninolas

μπορεί να κάνω λάθος αλλά που τα έχει τα pnp ?
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datashe...EC/BDW93C.html
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datashe...EC/2N3055.html

darlington είναι μόνο το driver

----------


## ninolas

κανένας?

----------


## KOKAR

> το έφτιαξα και εγώ αλλά έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα 
> λοιπόν 
> βγάζει τάση στην έξοδο 22v χωρίς να μεταβάλετε η τάση και όταν έβαλα μια λάμπα για φορτίο και πάλι δεν ανταποκρινόταν ούτε η τάση ούτε η ένταση επίσης με το φορτίο έπεσε και 2v (τράβαγε η λάμπα 1.5Α)
> οι διαφορές είναι 
> 1 εξόδου έχω 3 bd142
> 2 για driver έχω πάλι 1 bd142
> 3 το v limit max το παρέκαμψα 
> 4 δεν έχω βάλει power diode
> 5 και επειδή δεν έβρισκα στο μαγαζί με ηλεκτρονικά που πήγα την 1Ν5408 και 1Ν5406 του είπα να μου δώσει δίοδο για 3Α (όπως λένε και τα datasheet των διόδων)
> 6 μετασχηματιστή έχω έναν η οποία λήψη βγάζει 19vac



αρα με τόσες αλλαγές δεν έχεις φτιάξει του Γρηγορη......

----------


## ninolas

> αρα με τόσες αλλαγές δεν έχεις φτιάξει του Γρηγορη......



από αυτά βασικές αλλαγές θεωρούνται μόνο το driver και τα εξόδου !
τα υπόλοιπα δεν νομίζω να συμβάλουν τόσο πολύ

----------


## smarg

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!
Είμαι νέος στο forum. Θέλω να φτιάξω ένα τροφοδοτικό διότι μου έδωσαν ένα μετασχηματιστή με έξοδο 12V 300W. Επίσης μου έχουν μείνει και δύο πυκνωτές στα 12000μF στα 63v από άλλες κατασκευές και λέω να τα εκμεταλλευτώ! Οπότε με βολεύει το σχέδιο του Γρηγόρη, απλά θα ήθελα να μπορώ να ρυθμίζω τα αμπερ. Απ'οτι κατάλαβα με όλα που διάβασα εδώ, το σχέδιο του Γρηγόρη είναι το καλύτερο για τα αμπερ που θέλω στην έξοδο, απλά δεν έχει τη ρύθμιση των αμπερ. Πως μπορεί να γίνει? Επίσης επειδή ο μ/τ ειναι στα 12V, θα παίξω απο 0-13V το μέγιστο και τα αμπερ στην έξοδο θα βγαίνουν πιο άνετα, σωστά?
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## lepouras

του Γρηγόρη δέχεται μ/τ 2Χ12 που σημαίνει 12 και 24. όταν ρυθμίζεις κάτω από 12 γυρνά στο μισό μ/τ για να περιορίσει τις απώλειες που θα είχες κανονικά για τα υπόλοιπα 12 παραπάνω. έτσι μειώνεις την κατανάλωσή σου και σε ρεύμα και σε θερμοκρασίες επάνω στα εξόδου. τα 24 με ανόρθωση και εξομάλυνση βγαίνουν  πάνω από 30 οπότε το 0-30 είναι πραγματικό.
(υποθέτω ότι τα είπα σωστά)

----------


## moutoulos

Γιάννη (smarg):

Να ξέρεις όμως οτι με τον μετασχηματιστή που έχεις δεν φτιάχνεις καλό 12άρι τροφοδοτικό, αλλά
9άρι. Δηλαδή 0-9VDC πχ 25Α. Για να είχες ο-12VDC θα έπρεπε να είχες μετασχηματιστή 15VAC.

Τότε θα είχες ένα καλό 0-13VDC 25Α περίπου. Οπότε με αυτόν τον μετασχηματιστή, αυτό που 
σκέφτεσαι ... απλά το ξεχνάς.

Και επειδή στο mail μου ανέφερες για τροφοδότηση/έλεγχο Car Power Amp, η καλύτερη λύση για
την περίπτωσή σου, είναι ένα τέτοιο *(12VDC 30A / 360W)* με μόνο 30€:

----------


## smarg

> Γιάννη (smarg):
> 
> Να ξέρεις όμως οτι με τον μετασχηματιστή που έχεις δεν φτιάχνεις καλό 12άρι τροφοδοτικό, αλλά
> 9άρι. Δηλαδή 0-9VDC πχ 25Α. Για να είχες ο-12VDC θα έπρεπε να είχες μετασχηματιστή 15VAC.
> 
> Τότε θα είχες ένα καλό 0-13VDC 25Α περίπου. Οπότε με αυτόν τον μετασχηματιστή, αυτό που 
> σκέφτεσαι ... απλά το ξεχνάς.
> 
> Και επειδή στο mail μου ανέφερες για τροφοδότηση/έλεγχο Car Power Amp, η καλύτερη λύση για
> την περίπτωσή σου, είναι ένα τέτοιο *(12VDC 30A / 360W)* με μόνο 30€:



Γρηγόρη καλημέρα και ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση!
Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο για τον μετασχηματιστή. Αυτό φοβόμουν και εγώ, ότι μάλλον δεν θα γίνεται. Όσο για το switching τροφοδοτικό απο ebay, είναι καλό, αλλά μόνο για την χρήση σε car amplifier ή οτιδήποτε σε 12V αυστηρά. Όποτε θα πάρω ένα τέτοιο να το έχω. Όσο αφορά το μ/τ που έχω, πως μπορώ να τον αξιοποιήσω? Εάν περιοριζόμουν αρκετά στα αμπερ, π.χ σε 7-10Α. μήπως θα μπορούσε να δουλέψει ο μ/τ και να έχω ένα τροφοδοτικό 0-12V, για πάγκο? Π.χ όπως γίνεται εδώ: http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=57442. Από ότι είδα, στο συγκεκριμένο thread, ο χρήστης sakisr, έχει κάνει το ίδιο τροφοδοτικό,με κύκλωμα του Γρηγόρη(moutoulos), με μετασχηματιστή 12V 5A και η τάση, απ'οτι λέει, ανεβαίνει μέχρι και 16V! Επίσης, τι πιστεύετε, θα μπορούσα να πάω τον μ/τ που ήδη έχω σε κάποιον που φτιάχνει περιελίξεις να του αλλάξει το δευτερεύον? Μήπως μπορέσει με κάποιο τρόπο να τον κάνει στα 15V, ή ακόμα καλύτερα στα 24V? Δεν θέλω να τον πετάξω τον μετασχηματιστή.
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Dbnn

> Γρηγόρη καλημέρα και ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση!
> Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο για τον μετασχηματιστή. Αυτό φοβόμουν και εγώ, ότι μάλλον δεν θα γίνεται. Όσο για το switching τροφοδοτικό απο ebay, είναι καλό, αλλά μόνο για την χρήση σε car amplifier ή οτιδήποτε σε 12V αυστηρά. Όποτε θα πάρω ένα τέτοιο να το έχω. Όσο αφορά το μ/τ που έχω, πως μπορώ να τον αξιοποιήσω? Εάν περιοριζόμουν αρκετά στα αμπερ, π.χ σε 7-10Α. μήπως θα μπορούσε να δουλέψει ο μ/τ και να έχω ένα τροφοδοτικό 0-12V, για πάγκο? Π.χ όπως γίνεται εδώ: http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=57442. Από ότι είδα, στο συγκεκριμένο thread, ο χρήστης sakisr, έχει κάνει το ίδιο τροφοδοτικό,με κύκλωμα του Γρηγόρη(moutoulos), με μετασχηματιστή 12V 5A και η τάση, απ'οτι λέει, ανεβαίνει μέχρι και 16V! Επίσης, τι πιστεύετε, θα μπορούσα να πάω τον μ/τ που ήδη έχω σε κάποιον που φτιάχνει περιελίξεις να του αλλάξει το δευτερεύον? Μήπως μπορέσει με κάποιο τρόπο να τον κάνει στα 15V, ή ακόμα καλύτερα στα 24V? Δεν θέλω να τον πετάξω τον μετασχηματιστή.
> Ευχαριστώ!



Αγορασε ιδιο συρμα δευτερευοντος και, κανε ενωση με καλαι και συνεχισε το τυλιγμα. Αλλιως πηγαινε τον σε καποιον μαστορα να στο φτιαξει.

----------


## moutoulos

> Γρηγόρη καλημέρα και ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση!
> Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο για τον μετασχηματιστή. Αυτό φοβόμουν και εγώ, ότι μάλλον δεν θα γίνεται. Όσο για το switching τροφοδοτικό απο ebay, είναι καλό, αλλά μόνο για την χρήση σε car amplifier ή οτιδήποτε σε 12V αυστηρά. Όποτε θα πάρω ένα τέτοιο να το έχω. Όσο αφορά το μ/τ που έχω, πως μπορώ να τον αξιοποιήσω? Εάν περιοριζόμουν αρκετά στα αμπερ, π.χ σε 7-10Α. μήπως θα μπορούσε να δουλέψει ο μ/τ και να έχω ένα τροφοδοτικό 0-12V, για πάγκο? Π.χ όπως γίνεται εδώ: http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=57442. Από ότι είδα, στο συγκεκριμένο thread, ο χρήστης sakisr, έχει κάνει το ίδιο τροφοδοτικό,με κύκλωμα του Γρηγόρη(moutoulos), με μετασχηματιστή 12V 5A και η τάση, απ'οτι λέει, ανεβαίνει μέχρι και 16V! Επίσης, τι πιστεύετε, θα μπορούσα να πάω τον μ/τ που ήδη έχω σε κάποιον που φτιάχνει περιελίξεις να του αλλάξει το δευτερεύον? Μήπως μπορέσει με κάποιο τρόπο να τον κάνει στα 15V, ή ακόμα καλύτερα στα 24V? Δεν θέλω να τον πετάξω τον μετασχηματιστή.
> Ευχαριστώ!




Μα αυτό του γράφω:





> Σάκη μπορείς να φτιάξεις αυτό Τροφοδοτικό Ρυθμιζόμενο 1,5 - 32VDC - 5A / LM338, με την μόνη διαφορά, 
> οτι αντί να βάλεις τον συγκεκριμένο μετασχηματιστή που λέει, βάζεις τον δικό σου (12VAC). Βέβαια εδώ η τάση θα 
> ρυθμίζεται περίπου απο 1.2 - 14VDC max, και οχι έως 30VDC +.



To οτι θα φτάνει μέχρι τα 16, δεν σημαίνει οτι θα είναι σε θέση να τα "κρατήσει" όταν θα τροφοδοτήσεις κάτι με ... Χ Αμπέρ.
Το καλύτερο που μπορείς να κάνεις (και πιο σωστό), είναι το κοκκινισμένο μου σημείο ... στο quote.

----------


## misigun

Γεια παιδιά!!Τελικά επειδή έχω μπερδευτεί...αν το φτιάξουμε με τα υλικά που λέει ο moutoulos θα δουλέψει? η χρειάζεται κάποια μετατροπή (για παράδειγμα η r13 που λέει παραπάνω  ότι πρέπει να είναι 2,2κ).

----------


## misigun

Παιδιά μια βοήθεια χρειάζομαι.Έφτιαξα το κύκλωμα αλλά έχω ένα πρόβλημα.Ενώ έχω 35 volt στο συλλέκτη του ισχύος η έξοδος του είναι μόνο 21 volt.και τα δυο  pot είναι στο full.Επίσης στην βάση του ισχύος έχω 25 volt.έχω βάλει όλα τα υλικά που έχει το σχέδιο του moutoulou στην αρχή.Μπορεί καποιος να βοηθήσει?

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Επειδή κι εγώ ήθελα να το φτιάξω αλλά έγιναν κάποιες τροποποιήσεις και είναι λίγο θολή η εικόνα μετά από τις τροποποιήσεις. Είναι και πολλά τα post. Μπορούμε να τα βάλουμε όλα σε ένα post? Η στο αρχικό έχει γίνει edit?

----------


## moutoulos

Παιδιά απο το αρχικό σχέδιο που έβαλα στην αρχή, κάποιοι κάναν αλλαγές, οι οποίες είχαν να κάνουν
με την τάση. Τώρα το τοπίο είναι λιγό μπερδεμένο για εσάς γιατί ο καθένας θέλει να το προσαρμόση
στα μέτρα του. 

Άλλος το θέλει 0-20V 5A, άλλος 0-30V 10A ... και τελικά έχουμε πολλές παραλαγές. Αν φτιάξετε το
αρχικό ... με τον μετασχηματιστή που θελει, και τις κατάλληλες ψύκτρες (ψύξη), δεν θα έχετε πρόβλημα.

Τώρα ... τα πόστ δεν είναι πολλά. Και οι 24 σελίδες, αλίμονο, αν θέλουμε να φτιάξουμε μια κατασκευή
δεν αξίζουν να διαβαστούν (έστω Virtual) 24 σελίδες ?.

 Δημήτρη απο το αρχικό σχεδιο που βλέπεις, εσύ τι (δεν) έχεις βάλει ?. Ή έχεις βάλει διαφορετικό.
Όταν λες 21VDC ?. Εννοείς σταθερά (δεν μεταβάλονται), ή ρυθμίζεται απο πχ 1 έως 21V ?. 'Οταν σου 
δείχνει την max ταση 21V, το ποδαράκι 10 (PIN10) του LM723, τι τάση έχει (PIN10 με GND) ?.


moutoulos_power_supply_lm723_0_30v_0_20a_169.gif

----------

The_Control_Theory (10-01-16)

----------


## misigun

Από το αρχικό σχέδιο τα έχω βάλει όλα όπως λες.Aυτα τα ισχύος πυκνωτές αντιστάσεις όλα. τώρα στην έξοδο έχω από 1.2-26 volt.Στο ποδαράκι 10 έχω 33 volt.Στην βάση του ισχύος έχω 27volt.

----------


## moutoulos

Εγώ με 40VDC (28VAC) είσοδο, είχα max έξοδο περίπου 30-32VDC.
Εσύ με 35VDC (25VAC) είσοδο, έχεις max έξοδο περίπου 26VDC.

Δεν βλέπω που ύπάρχει πρόβλημα.
Στο ΡΙΝ 10 έχεις 33VDC. Σωστά ...

----------


## misigun

Να κάνω μια παρένθεση.Η αντίσταση 1Κ 2w που χρειάζεται? Το λέω γιατί μου μύρισε στην αρχή και όταν πήγα να την κουνήσω λίγο κόπηκε.Από τότε η έξοδος είναι 32 volt.(1.2-32volt).

----------


## moutoulos

Η συγκεκριμένη R εκτελεί χρέη εικονικού φορτίου, προκειμένου το τροφοδοτικό 20Α να καταναλώνει 
το φορτίο που κρατούν η αυξημένης χωριτικότητας ηλκτρολυτικοί πυκνωτες, κατά το κλέισιμο αυτού. 

Εσύ αν θες να το κάνεις 2-3Α δεν νομίζω να σου χρειάζεται. Αυτό εννούσα στο προηγούμενο ποστ, 
οτι ο καθένας το προσαρμόζει στα μέτρα του, και μετά θέλει να δουλέψει με την "πρώτη". Άρα τώρα 
είμαστε Οκ ?.

----------

misigun (11-01-16)

----------


## misigun

Το εφτιαξα για 20amp αλλα το max  που θα δουλευει ειναι 7 amp.Να την εχω εκτος δηλαδη;κατα τα αλλα ναι ολα οκ ευχαριστω πολυ!!!

----------


## moutoulos

Εντάξει απαραίτητη δεν είναι. Αν την τοποθετήσεις να ξέρεις οτι για 30VDC έξοδο
και πχ ρεύμα (ένταση) 3000mA, τα 30mA θα πηγαίνουν στην αντίσταση, και θα έχεις
προς εκμετάλευση τα υπόλοιπα 2970mA  :Wink: . 


Λεπτομέρεια θα μου πείς. Εντάξει άστην πάνω αλλά κάνε την 2Κ. Καλό είναι να υπάρχει.

----------

misigun (11-01-16)

----------


## misigun

Δεύτερο πρόβλημα!!
Το iadj δεν δουλεύει καθόλου. έχω βάλει και δίοδο ισχύος και αντίσταση. βάζω μια λάμπα 12 volt(σποτάκι) και τραβάει 1.6 amp αλλά δεν μπορώ να χαμηλώσω τα amp.έχει καεί κάτι?έχω αλλάξει το lm723 με καινούργιο αλλά τα ίδια.
μια βοήθεια!!!???

----------


## Dbnn

Τελικα αυτο το κυκλωμα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω. Λειτουργει η οχι;;

----------


## misigun

Τελικά όλα οκ!!Απλα δεν πάταγε το ποτ στο ποδαράκι 2. Φίλε Δημήτρη το κύκλωμα δουλεύει άψογα!!!

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

καλησπερα κ Γρηγορη εχω 1 ερωτηξη  αντι για τα 2Ν 3772 μπορουμε να βαλουμε τα mj 15003 ?   δεν ειναι καπος καλυτερα ?  
και εχω αλη 1  ακομη ειναι σχεδον λιγουλακ ,ιπαρομιο εκει βασιζετε δηλαδη , με το κυκλωμα τον 2,5α  με το λμ 723 (smart kit no 1007)

----------


## moutoulos

Νεκτάριε και τα δύο είναι σχεδόν παραπλήσια (μόνη ουσιαστική διαφορά η υψηλότερη τάση των MJ15003).
Τα MJ15003 χρησιμοποιούνται για Audio Power Amp, χωρίς βέβαια αυτό να αποτελεί κανόνα. Το θέμα όμως
δεν είναι αυτό. Οχι ποιο τρανζίστορ θα βάλεις, αλλά ποιό θα βρείς γνήσιο να βάλεις ...

Εντάξει το βασικό σχέδιο (στις περισσότερες υλοποιήσεις με LM723) είναι σχεδόν ίδιο. Εννοείται βέβαια με 
κάποιες (παρ)αλλαγές.

----------


## SV1EDG

Τελικά ποιόν τρόπο προτείνετε για οπτική απεικόνιση όταν φτάνει στο Ι που του έχουμε θέσει ?

----------


## selectronic

Να ρωτήσω κι εγώ ο νέος κατιτίς:





> *Εγώ με 40VDC (28VAC) είσοδο, είχα max έξοδο περίπου 30-32VDC*.
> Εσύ με 35VDC (25VAC) είσοδο, έχεις max έξοδο περίπου 26VDC.
> 
> Δεν βλέπω που ύπάρχει πρόβλημα.
> Στο ΡΙΝ 10 έχεις 33VDC. Σωστά ...



Από 40V στους συλλέκτες των εξόδου, πως πέφτει η τάση 8-10V μέχρι την έξοδο??? Είναι τόση η πτώση τάσης στις επαφές C-E, γιατί η Rsense (0.05Ω) και η δίοδος ισχύος σε σειρά άντε να έχουν πτώση τάσης 1.5V στα 20Α...

Edit:
Ξέχασα και μισό Volt σε κάθε αντίσταση Εκπομπού στα 20Α...

----------


## moutoulos

> *Εγώ με 40VDC (28VAC) είσοδο, είχα max έξοδο περίπου 30-32VDC*.
> Εσύ με 35VDC (25VAC) είσοδο, έχεις max έξοδο περίπου 26VDC.
> 
> Δεν βλέπω που ύπάρχει πρόβλημα.
> Στο ΡΙΝ 10 έχεις 33VDC. Σωστά ...







> Από 40V στους συλλέκτες των εξόδου, πως πέφτει η τάση 8-10V μέχρι την έξοδο??? 
> Είναι τόση η πτώση τάσης στις επαφές C-E, γιατί η Rsense (0.05Ω) και η δίοδος ισχύος 
> σε σειρά άντε να έχουν πτώση τάσης 1.5V στα 20Α...
> 
> Edit:
> Ξέχασα και μισό Volt σε κάθε αντίσταση Εκπομπού στα 20Α...




Μα η τάση στην έξοδο δεν έχει σχέση με την τάση στο συλλέκτη. Έχει να κάνει με την τάση στην βάση του 
τρανζίστορ. Και η τάση στην βάση του τρανζίστορ έχει να κάνει με το κύκλωμα ελέγχου του τροφοδοτικού
 (LM723). 

Αν είχαμε ένα κύκλωμα ελέγχου να βγάζει μέχρι 39V, τότε στην έξοδο ναι θα έπαιρνες ... 38Vdc και κάτι
(εκπομπός). Η διαφορά που αναφέρω παραπάνω, έχει να κάνει και με την Vin (εισόδου) που παίρνει το
LM723. 

Εννοείται βέβαια οτι τάση συλλέκτη πρέπει *πάντα* να είναι μεγαλύτερη απο την τάση εξόδου που θέλουμε.

----------


## selectronic

> Μα η τάση στην έξοδο δεν έχει σχέση με την τάση στο συλλέκτη. Έχει να κάνει με την τάση στην βάση του 
> τρανζίστορ. Και η τάση στην βάση του τρανζίστορ έχει να κάνει με το κύκλωμα ελέγχου του τροφοδοτικού
>  (LM723). 
> 
> Αν είχαμε ένα κύκλωμα ελέγχου να βγάζει μέχρι 39V, τότε στην έξοδο ναι θα έπαιρνες ... 38Vdc και κάτι
> (εκπομπός). Η διαφορά που αναφέρω παραπάνω, έχει να κάνει και με την Vin (εισόδου) που παίρνει το
> LM723. 
> 
> Εννοείται βέβαια οτι τάση συλλέκτη πρέπει *πάντα* να είναι μεγαλύτερη απο την τάση εξόδου που θέλουμε.



Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση  :Smile: 

Άρα είναι θέμα οδήγησης των τρανζίστορ εξόδου, άρα σε κύκλωμα που έχει PNP για οδηγό και "γειώνεις" την βάση δεν θα έχεις αυτό το πρόβλημα, έτσι?

Bonus Round:
 *Spoiler:*       
Δεν θέλω να βάζω/μιλάω για άσχετα κυκλώματα στο thread σου, αλλά μόνο και μόνο για επιβεβαίωση, σε υλοποίηση σαν το Κ7200 θα πάρεις 1-2V κάτω από την τάση εισόδου έτσι (αν οι αντιστάσεις που "σετάρουν" στο LM723 την μέγιστη τάση εξόδου το επιτρέπουν)? Σε αυτό τα LM723 παίρνουν και "μόνο" 18V (σταθερά από Zener) και βγάζει ~30V έξοδο έτσι κι αλλιώς...

----------


## finos

> Για Vadj έβαλα το 4Κ7 μα δέν έκανε δουλειά, η ίδια ιστορία πάλι!
> *Αλλά* έβαλα σε σειρά με το 4Κ7 ένα 470Ω πότ για fine tuning. Πάλι τα ίδια κάνει μα έχω ακρίβεια κ έτσι όλα είναι Ο.Κ
> Επίσης στα 6Α η ψύκτρα καίει βέβαια δεν είναι πολύ μεγάλη είναι 10cm x 10cm
> Πιστεύω ότι και για τα 20Α η πλακέτα κάνει, είναι αρκετά χοντροί οι αγωγοί κ με την σολντερίνη διπλασιάζεται η αντοχή τους!



γεια 24 vin αυτο που προτινες ειναι οκ ;

----------


## lepouras

Γρηγόρη....... πες αλεύρι.......

i1^cimgpsh_orig.jpg      ξεχάστηκα και τον πείρα λίγο μεγάλο....... :whistle:  :Lol:

----------


## thomasdriver

Μην μασάς ...ωραίος είναι, άντε και του χρόνου διπλός.... :Tongue2:

----------


## lepouras

> Μην μασάς ...ωραίος είναι, άντε και του χρόνου διπλός....



με βάζεις σε σκέψεις. τον βάζω αγγελία και παίρνω έναν 5χιλιαρο......και μετά θα χρειαστώ κάνα 5χιλιαρο για τα υπόλοιπα. :Lol:

----------


## Dbnn

> Γρηγόρη....... πες αλεύρι.......
> 
> i1^cimgpsh_orig.jpg      ξεχάστηκα και τον πείρα λίγο μεγάλο.......



Γιατι δεν ομιλουσες;; εχω πυρηνα 1.2kw βεβαια εχω τυλιξει δευτερευον αλλα μικρο το κακο. Τυλιγες οτι ηθελες.

----------


## moutoulos

> Γρηγόρη....... πες αλεύρι.......
> 
> i1^cimgpsh_orig.jpg      ξεχάστηκα και τον πείρα λίγο μεγάλο.......



Βρε φίλε τα W (VA) δεν είναι κιμάς ... _βγήκε λίγο παραπάνω, να τ'αφήσω?_. 

Ορίστε τώρα τι θα τα κάνεις τα 33,3Α που  μπορεί να δώσει (σαν 30V) ?. 
Τουλάχιστον αν χρησιμοποιήσεις τα 20Α του, μπορεί να βρεί εφαρμογή 
στο τροφοδοτικό. 

Άσε που μπορείς με εναλλαγή τυλιγμάτων (ανάλογα την VOut) να πετύχεις 
και μικρότερες θερμοκρασίες/απώλειες (εφόσον είναι 2x15VAC).

Δεν είναι να σε αφήνουμε να πηγαίνεις για ψώνια μόνος σου. Χαλάς πολλά W
 :Biggrin:

----------


## sakisr

> **
> 
>                              Γρηγόρη....... πες αλεύρι.......
> 
>       ξεχάστηκα και τον πείρα λίγο μεγάλο.......



Μπραβο ρε Λεπουρα! 
Γιατι και στα τροφοδοτικα.....size matters :Wink: .Το 'πιασες το υπονοουμενο?

----------


## lepouras

> Γιατι δεν ομιλουσες;; εχω πυρηνα 1.2kw βεβαια εχω τυλιξει δευτερευον αλλα μικρο το κακο. Τυλιγες οτι ηθελες.



γιατί να παιδεύομαι βρε Μήτσο.  έχω και εγώ κάτι 12βολτους 1000 και 1500 που θα άλλαζα το δευτερεύον μόνο. εντάξει 40+φπα έδωσα. δεν θεωρώ ότι άξιζε τον κόπο τουλάχιστον για αυτό το κομμάτι του τροφοδοτικού να ταλαιπωρηθώ..




> Βρε φίλε τα W (VA) δεν είναι κιμάς ... _βγήκε λίγο παραπάνω, να τ'αφήσω?_. 
> 
> Ορίστε τώρα τι θα τα κάνεις τα 33,3Α που  μπορεί να δώσει (σαν 30V) ?. 
> Τουλάχιστον αν χρησιμοποιήσεις τα 20Α του, μπορεί να βρεί εφαρμογή 
> στο τροφοδοτικό. 
> 
> Άσε που μπορείς με εναλλαγή τυλιγμάτων (ανάλογα την VOut) να πετύχεις 
> και μικρότερες θερμοκρασίες/απώλειες (εφόσον είναι 2x15VAC).
> 
> Δεν είναι να σε αφήνουμε να πηγαίνεις για ψώνια μόνος σου. Χαλάς πολλά W



μα γιατί νωμίζεις τον παρήγγηλα 2Χ15. έχω και την πλακέτα σου, θα σε χώσω για κάνα δυο αλλαγές που θέλει να πάει στα 20 και παραπάνω...... ε? ...ε? καταπληκτικέ υπερσυντονηστά???/ έ? ...ε?.... :Lol: 




> Μπραβο ρε Λεπουρα! 
> Γιατι και στα τροφοδοτικα.....size matters.Το 'πιασες το υπονοουμενο?



ένα πράγμα σαν το μπόι μου δηλαδή  :Lol:

----------


## moutoulos

> ... μα γιατί νωμίζεις τον παρήγγηλα 2Χ15. έχω και την πλακέτα σου, θα σε χώσω για κάνα δυο αλλαγές που θέλει να πάει στα 20 και παραπάνω...




Κάτι κάνεις λάθος. Δεν είναι το τροφοδοτικό που μιλάμε. Η PCB που έχεις είναι άλλη, και είναι μέχρι 15
 ... άντε 18Α. Πόσα παραπάνω θες ?. Πάλι θα με βάζεις να κάνω μερεμέτια  :Biggrin:  ?.

Λοιπόν η πλακέτα σου είναι 1 oz πάχος χαλκού, αλλά έχει rail για την διέλευση των Α, και Top & Bottom .
Πάρε μια γεύση (σημειωμένο με κίτρινο):

BOTTOM.jpg TOP.jpg

Αν πάει σε 2 oz πάχος χαλκού, έχεις λύσει το όλο θέμα ... για πάνω απο 20Α.

----------


## finos

κ.γρηγορη
εχετε ενα pcb για το lm723 που παρουσιαζετε στην πρωτη σελιδα ;
δεν το θέλω για πολλά Α 4 νωμιζω

----------


## moutoulos

Βαγγέλη οχι δεν έχω μιας και δεν έβγαλα ποτέ το συγκεκριμένο PCB. 
Αν κοιτάξεις όμως όλο το thread, κάπου υπάρχει το PCB που το σχεδίασε μέλος ...

----------


## finos

κατι παρομιο με το 723

----------


## moutoulos

Θα σου πρότεινα κάτι τέτοιο ... (αν και δεν είναι με LM723).
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from...table&_sacat=0

Φθηνό και τίμιο.

----------

finos (07-07-16)

----------


## finos

ξερουμε ποσα Ω ειναι τα ποτενσιομετρα ;
edit 10κ

----------


## finos

εχουμε πουθενα το σχεδιο του ;

----------


## moutoulos

http://www.electronics-lab.com/project/0-30-vdc-stabilized-power-supply-with-current-control-0-002-3-a/

----------

finos (07-07-16)

----------


## finos

τι ψηκτρα να του βαλω ;

----------


## finos

http://www.ebay.com/itm/5PCS-Triode-...8AAOSwwbdWQwLp
αυτη ειναι καλη; για 3 Α

----------


## moutoulos

Εξαρτάται βρε Βαγγέλη τι τρανζίστορ θα βάλεις. Αν αφήσεις αυτό που έχει, βάλε *αυτή*.

----------


## finos

με 2n3055 κανει 3 βασικα

----------


## lepouras

Γρηγόρη να σε ρωτήσω. αν το επίμαχο κομμάτι το μεταφέρω έξω από το pcb (ρελε μεγαλύτερο κλπ) χρειάζεται κάτι άλλο αλλαγή στην  πλακέτα?(γιατί λογικά μου φένετε να μην υπάρχει θέμα. φυσικά θα ενωθούν και τα επίμαχα σημεία όπου χρειάζεται για την πλακέτα που θέλει να βλέπει). το driver μπορεί να οδηγήσει περισσότερα 3055? πχ 6-7-10? το current limit θέλει κάποια αλλαγή? φυσικά θα χρειαστώ άλλο υπολογισμό για αντιστάσεις ισχύος (υποθέτω). αυτά για αρχή. :Rolleyes: 
?

----------


## moutoulos

Γιάννη τα είδα (τα γραφόμενά σου). Θα σου απαντήσω αύριο. Βαριέμαι τώρα  :Biggrin: .
Είμαι και σε μια ηλικία ...

----------


## lepouras

ναι βρε κάνε δουλειά σου ( συνέχισε να βαριέσαι  δηλαδή  :Lol: ) δεν βιάζομε. άλλωστε θέλω να συγκεντρώσω και άλλα πραγματάκια σιγά σιγά. χώρια ότι έπεσε δουλειά τελευταία οπότε δεν θέλω να το ξεπετάξω. θα το φτιάξω με την ησυχία μου.

----------


## manolena

> Γιάννη τα είδα (τα γραφόμενά σου). Θα σου απαντήσω αύριο. Βαριέμαι τώρα .
> Είμαι και σε μια ηλικία ...



kapi.jpg


Καλημέρα σας!!!

muppet.jpg

----------


## finos

κλεωωωω χαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## moutoulos

Λοιπόν Γιάννη ... ξύπνησα με την σκέψη σου  :Biggrin: .
Σε σκεφτόμουν όλο το βράδυ xaxaxaxaxaxaxxaxa.
Αντε να σοβαρευτώ, μας διαβάζουν και παιδιά !!!. 


Λοιπόν: 




> Κάτι κάνεις λάθος. Δεν είναι το τροφοδοτικό που μιλάμε. Η PCB που έχεις είναι άλλη, και είναι μέχρι 15
>  ... άντε 18Α. Πόσα παραπάνω θες ?. Πάλι θα με βάζεις να κάνω μερεμέτια  ?.
> 
> Λοιπόν η πλακέτα σου είναι 1 oz πάχος χαλκού, αλλά έχει rail για την διέλευση των Α, και Top & Bottom .
> Πάρε μια γεύση (σημειωμένο με κίτρινο):
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 65650 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 65651
> 
> Αν πάει σε 2 oz πάχος χαλκού, έχεις λύσει το όλο θέμα ... για πάνω απο 20Α.




Η παραπάνω λύση που προτείνω την αφήνουμε μιας και θέλεις άλλη πλακέτα (2 oz ... etc). Σου προτείνω 
όμως να την κάνεις εσύ ... 2,3,4 oz, φτιάχνοντας το παρακάτω. Την ξύνεις στα σημεία που φαίνονται με
κόκκινο έτσι ώστε εκεί να περάσει/πατήσει κόλληση, και μετά βάλε πάνω επικασσιτερωμένο αγωγό 1,5άρι
 ... και με καλάι τα ενώνεις και γίνονται ένα Rail τεζα. Εντάξει Οκ δεν είναι και ο σωστότερος τρόπος, αλλά
 για να μην πετάξουμε την πλακέτα ... είναι ο καλύτερος.

Bottom.jpg





> Γρηγόρη να σε ρωτήσω. αν το επίμαχο κομμάτι το  μεταφέρω έξω από το pcb (ρελε μεγαλύτερο κλπ) 
> χρειάζεται κάτι άλλο  αλλαγή στην  πλακέτα?(γιατί λογικά μου φένετε να μην υπάρχει θέμα.  φυσικά θα ενωθούν 
> και τα επίμαχα σημεία όπου χρειάζεται για την πλακέτα  που θέλει να βλέπει). το driver μπορεί να οδηγήσει περισσότερα
>  3055? πχ  6-7-10? το current limit θέλει κάποια αλλαγή? φυσικά θα χρειαστώ άλλο  υπολογισμό για αντιστάσεις ισχύος 
> (υποθέτω). αυτά για αρχή. ?



Οπότε με το παραπάνω λύσεις, και δεν χρειάζεται να μεταφέρεις το "επίμαχο" σημείο έξω απο το PCB,
παρα μόνο (θα αλλάξεις και) θα μεταφέρεις "έξω" απο το PCB μόνο τον Relay που θα είναι ας πούμε κάτι 
τέτοιο ... DPDT 12VDC 30A. Πχ *αυτός*, ή *αυτός*. 

Τώρα σχετικά με το οδηγό TR. Το σχέδιο προτείνει το BD646. Εναλλακτικά πάνω στο PCB γράφω και 
άλλα μεγαλύτερα απο αυτό, όπως το BDW94C, το οποίο βέβαια και προτείνω αν βάλεις πχ 10x TIP3055.
Θα πρέπει όμως να ξύσεις (πάλι ?) το *κίτρινο* Rail που φαίνεται στην φωτό, και απλά να το περάσεις με
παχιά σχετικά δόση απο καλάι (μην ενσωματώσεις αγωγό όπως προηγουμένως).

Τώρα σχετικά με την ρύθμιση. Όπως είναι ... ανεβάζει αβίαστα μέχρι και 13-14Α. Απο εκεί και έπειτα θα
πρέπει εσύ να πειραματιστείς, μιας και το συγκεκριμένο που μιλάμε δεν του έχω κάνει τέστ τόσο ψηλά.
Οι αντιστάσεις ισχύος των τρανζίστορ εξόδου, οχι δεν θέλουν αλλαγή. Είναι οι ίδιες, είτα αυτά είναι 5 είτε
10 στον αριθμό. Το κάθε ένα έχει την αντίσταση ισχύος του για εξισορρόπηση ρεύματος.

Υπενθυμίζω στα μέλη, οτι μιλάμε για άλλο τροφοδοτικό, απο αυτό του συγκεκριμένου thread.

----------

Fire Doger (08-07-16), 

selectronic (08-07-16)

----------


## selectronic

Πάνω στο θέμα ρελέ/driver:

 *Spoiler:*       
Χωρίς να υπονοώ ότι η γνώμη μου έχει το ίδιο βάρος με αυτών που όντως ξέρουν τι κάνουν (βλέπε Moutoulos), να προτείνω κι *εγώ ο αδαής* ρελέ/driver:

Εγώ που έψαχνα για ρελέ 12V και μπόλικα Αμπέρ φτηνό, κατέληξα στον κλασσικό ρελέ αυτοκινήτου 12V από οποιοδήποτε συνεργείο ή 100Α από ebay με ~1ευρώ . *Όμως υπάρχει το θέμα ρεύματος του πηνίου*, δεν ξέρω για τους "απλούς" αλλά ο 100Α (λέμε τώρα) που μέτρησα μόλις τώρα τραβάει *140mA*@12.1V οπότε τότε θέλει και αλλαγή και το BC557 με μεγαλύτερο και πάει μακριά η βαλίτσα αν έχεις το PCB έτοιμο...

Αντί BDW94C(100Vce, 12A Ic, 200mA Ib, 80W) μπορεί να βάλει το αδελφάκι του BDW84C (100Vce, 15A Ic, 500mA Ib, 130W) που είναι σε μεγαλύτερο case και αντέχει 130W, αλλά μάλλον δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα έτσι κι αλλιώς γιατί το ρεύμα που θα δώσει το driver θα είναι μάλλον μακριά από το μέγιστο (πχ εγώ μέτρησα 640-700mA Ic για οδήγηση 6xBUX98A και έξοδο ~16Α).

Πάντως το καλύτερο πιστεύω είναι να φτιάξεις την πλακέτα με το BDW94C, να βάλεις τα Χ τρανζίστορ εξόδου που θες και να μετρήσεις το ρεύμα στις βάσεις τους (=ρεύμα συλλέκτη driver) με φορτίο για να δεις τι παίζει. Άσε που έτσι μπορείς να κάνεις και το υπέρτατο τεστ 'πιάσε την ψύκτρα με το χέρι να δεις αν βράζει', αν πχ σκοπεύεις να βάζεις το τροφοδοτικό να φορτίζει τίποτα μπαταρίες για ώρες.  :Biggrin:  

Αν δεν είχα παρατήσει αυτό που έφτιαχνα γιατί βαρέθηκα θα είχα πιο ακριβείς μετρήσεις...  :frown:

----------

moutoulos (09-07-16)

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

Καλησπερα καλησπερα  :Lol: σας  εγω εχω ενα αλλο θεματακι ,επεσε στα χερια μου ενας φορτιστης μπαταριων 38v 40A .σκευτωμαι 1 η να μειωσω τις σπειρες του μ/τ 
Η αν υπαρχει καπιο αλλο κυκλοματακι , σκευτωμαι να τα συνδυασω ολα σε ενα γιατρε ,και φορτιστης και ρυθμιζομενο τροφοδοτικο.

----------


## lepouras

αν και αργώ αλλά  σιγά σιγά το προχωράω. θα χρειαστώ μερικές ακόμα αλλαγές γιατί τώρα με κόβει στα 20Α. αλλά το έχω κάνει φορητό (σχεδόν)και παίζει η με μετασχηματιστή 0-15-30 ή και με DC τροφοδοσία απευθείας.(δοκίμασα με 24βολτο ηλεκτρονικό) . μόλις ολοκληρωθεί θα δείξω ποιο αναλυτικά τη έχω κάνει.
μερικές πρόχειρες φωτογραφίες που είναι σχεδόν στημένο για να ολοκληρώσω τις αλλαγές και τις δόκιμες και μετά θα του φτιάξω και το υπόλοιπο κουτί.

----------


## nestoras

Πώς φαίνεται όμως ο ηλεκτρολόγος...  :Wink: 

Πότε θα τελειώσεις για να σου κάνουμε παρατηρήσεις;  :Very Happy:

----------


## selectronic

> ...αν και αργώ αλλά  σιγά σιγά το προχωράω. θα χρειαστώ μερικές ακόμα αλλαγές γιατί τώρα με κόβει στα 20Α...



Είναι λίγο μυστήριο αυτό το τροφοδοτικό στον έλενχο ρεύματος... Αντί να βάλει άλλο ένα Τελεστικό για το ρεύμα (έχει ήδη ένα για την αλλαγή τυλίγματος), έχει άλλο ένα LM723, και το κύκλωμα είναι πολύ μπερδεμένο και δεν ξέρω γιατί (αφού δεν είμαι στο επίπεδο αυτών που το φτιάξανε): Ο τρόπος που χρησιμοποιεί την ~7.15Vref του LM723 για να φτιάξει με τα pot την τάση εισόδου του τελεστικού στο πιν 4 είναι πολύ μπερδεμένη, βάζει και λογαριθμικό pot, για κάποιο λόγο ενώνει και την Vref με την τάση από τις shunt στο πιν5 μέσω της R26, είναι ιστορία.
Δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν φτιάχνει απλά ένα μεταβλητό διαιρέτη τάσης με την Vref στο "πάνω μέρος", την γείωση στο "κάτω" και το/τα pot στη μέση με τον δρομέα να είναι η έξοδος του διαιρέτη προς το πιν4...

Όντως πολύ compact φαίνεται, πόσα τρανζίστορ εξόδου έχεις?

Και εγώ έχω τελειώσει πρακτικά τον 25Α/LM324 κλώνο αλλά δεν τον έχω βάλει σε PCB ακόμα γιατί όλο αλλάζω γνώμη για διάφορα πράγματα...


*EDIT:

Είμαι/είμαστε στο σωστό thread ???
Αν όχι μπορείτε να διαγράψετε αυτό το ποστ.
*

----------


## lepouras

> Πώς φαίνεται όμως ο ηλεκτρολόγος... 
> 
> Πότε θα τελειώσεις για να σου κάνουμε παρατηρήσεις;



εκτός από την μακαρονάδα που τα έχω χύμα γιατί βγάζω βάζω κλπ μέχρι να είμαι σίγουρος αν και όταν δουλέψουν όλα σωστά (λέμε τώρα γιατί πειραματικά κάνω αλλαγές χωρίς να έχω το θεωρητικό υπόβαθρο) δεν λες να μην καταλήξω και φτιάξω το κουτί και πρέπει να ξανά κόψω?   :Biggrin: 




> Όντως πολύ compact φαίνεται, πόσα τρανζίστορ εξόδου έχεις?
> 
> *
> *



6Χ  ΤΙΡ3055, έχω 50Α  γέφυρα, 60Κ πυκνωτές, εξωτερικό ρελε για την αλλαγή του 15-30 και ανεμιστήρες που  αυξομειώνονται οι στροφές τους ανάλογα την θερμοκρασία του σημείου ή του χώρου που ελέγχει ο καθένας(4 διαφορετικά σετ) και το οργανάκι είναι όλα σε ένα μέχρι 50Α και την  μέτρηση θερμοκρασίας ( του έβγαλα το αισθητήριε του και το έχω επάνω σε ένα τρανζίστορ) επάνω ψήκτρα.



η σίγουρη αλλαγή που θέλω να κάνω είναι μια αρκετά μεγαλύτερη ψήκτρα (την επάνω ) που κάθονται  τα τρανζίστορ(η επάνω ψήκτρα) και περισσότερα τρανζίστορ ή και αλλαγή με ποιο βαρβάτα.
να εξασφαλίσω ή και να αλλάξω με άλλο κόλπο τον τρόπο σύνδεσης όλων τον χοντρών καλωδίων(εύκαμπτα 6αρια) όπου καρφώνονται (μέχρι στιγμής έδειξαν καλή συμπεριφορά) και ότι άλλη παρατήρηση κάνετε.

----------


## selectronic

*Όχι ότι έχω εμπειρία στο θέμα, πρακτική ή θεωρητική*, αλλά θα σχολιάσω με την ιδιότητα του "_κι εγώ φτιάχνω τροφοδοτικό με 17-0-17/1ΚW μετ/στη_" και μόνο:

Οδηγό για τα 3055 τι έχει βάλει? Αν τα 3055 έχουν κοντινό hfe με τα 6 δικά μου, τότε πρέπει να θες σχεδόν 1Α ρεύμα οδήγησης για 20Α εξόδου, έχεις μετρήσει τι έχεις εσύ? Το λέω γιατί βλέπω ανεμηστηράκι στην (μικρούτσικη imho) ψήκτρα του οδηγού...
Η Vce του οδηγού είναι σχεδόν αντιστρόφως ανάλογη με την τάση εξόδου.

Πρόσεξε να βάλεις BC54*6* για Τ2 αν βάλεις 30V AC μετ/στη για αντέχει την Vce !!!

Σχετικά με τα καλώδια (που δεν φαίνονται βέβαια καλά στις φωτό σου), τα χοντρά καλώδια πάνε από με/στη - ρελέ - γέφυρα - πυκνωτές - τρανζίστορ εξόδου - μπόρνα εξόδου, το + και με/στη - ρελέ - γέφυρα - πυκνωτές - αντίσταση shunt - μπόρνα εξόδου το αρνητικό. Η πλακέτα παίρνει μόνο μέτρηση της τάσης εξόδου, και λίγο ρεύμα που τραβάει το οδηγό τρανζίστορ. Εγώ στην (ο θεός να την κάνει) πλακέτα που σχεδιάζω έχω προβλέψει μόνο ένα ψιλό καλωδιάκι να έρχεται στην πλακέτα, όλα τα χοντρά πάνε όπως είπα πριν, δεν ξέρω αν βοηθάει αυτό... Η shunt όμως πρέπει να είναι κοντά, γιατί μιλάμε για mV.
Εγώ προς το παρών βράζω κάτι 1,5άρια πρόχειρα πάνω στον πάγκο, και έλεγα για μόνιμα να βάλω ή 2.5άρι ή ένα ~6mm πηνιόσυρμα που έχω από δευτερεύον μετ/στη 24V/1600VA.

Γιατί τα δύο πλακετάκια LM2596, έχεις καταργήσει τα 18V που φτιάχνει με Zener η πλακέτα?
Για shunt τι έχεις βάλει?
Τι μέγιστη τάση/ρεύμα εξόδου θα έχει το τέρας?

*EDIT:*
Βλέπω ένα ρελέ στην πλακέτα και αφού χρειάζεται μεγαλύτερος σίγουρα για 1KW, για να μην έχεις 2 ρελέδες να κάνουν κλικ-κλακ (φαντάζομαι ότι σκοπεύεις να βάλεις τον μικρό να οπλίζει τον μεγάλο), θα μπορούσες να βάλεις ένα MOSFET (πχ σε TO-220F) στην θέση του ρελέ στο PCB που να δίνει τάση στον "μεγάλο" αν αυτός είναι 12V. Ιδέα δίνω...

----------


## lepouras

τα 3055 που έχω είναι της ST και οδηγό έχω το BDW94C. την πλακέτα και εγώ την έχω μόνο για μέτρηση και οδήγηση και όλα τα άλλα είναι εξωτερικά. την δίοδο την έχω ξεκολλήσω από την μια άκρη και την τροφοδοτώ από το stepdown και πρόσεξα ότι μειώνοντας την τάση κατεβαίνει και το μέγιστο εύρος ρύθμισης πράγμα που σκέφτομαι να το εκμεταλλευτώ και να προσθέσω και ένα ποτενσιόμετρο που θα ρυθμίζω το μέγιστο της εξόδου γιατί πρόσεξα ότι πολύ εύκολα μου ξεφεύγει και τράβαγα τέρμα έξοδο με αποτέλεσμα να κάψω 2 λάμπες που είχα σαν φορτίο στην αρχή.
για την shunt έχω βάλει 4Χ0,1 αλλά στα 15 βατ έκαστη (και σκέφτομαι να προσθέσω άλλες δύο για να αλλάξω την σχέση μέτρησης του ορίου ρεύματος εξόδου και να πηγαίνει στα 30 ευκολότερα) και είναι κολλημένες με χοντρό μονόκλωνο παράλληλα όλες και βιδωμένες επάνω στην ψήκτρα της πλάτης που έχω και την γέφυρα και με δύο πολύ κοντά 1.5αρια(περίπου 5-7 εκατοστά μήκος ) δίνω την μέτρηση στην πλακέτα.
γενικά όλα τα υπόλοιπα είναι όπως τα είπες. με το μικρό ρελε οδηγώ το μεγάλο.
εκτός από τις δύο ενισχύσει που έβαλα από κάτω στο οδηγό αλλά όχι ξύνοντας τους διαδρόμους όπως μου πρότεινε ο Γρηγόρης αλλά με δύο ΝΥΑ 1 καρέ όλα τα υπόλοιπα στην πλακέτα τα έχω αφήσει όπως είναι γιατί δεν ήθελα να την πειράξω και ήθελα να μείνει "παρθένα"   :Biggrin:

----------


## selectronic

Αυτές οι shunt μας τρώνε όλα τα βατ του τροφοδοτικού ρε γμτ, κι εγώ 4x0.1/10W είχα και μετά έβαλα άλλη μία γιατί έχω βάλει άλλη μία σούπερ-απλή προστασία με ένα τρανζίστορ και μου έκοβε λίγο πριν τα 25Α με 0.025Ω, οπότε άλλαξα αντιστάσεις στον τελεστικό και έβαλα 5x0.1Ω και τώρα κόβει στα ~33Α χωρίς άλλη προστασία (βραχυκύκλωμα εξόδου με το πιν2 του LM723 γειωμένο και τα δόντια σφιγμένα).
Είναι πολύ απλό, βάζεις ένα BC547 που πολώνεται από την shunt και γειώνει την βάση του Τ2 στο μαμά κύκλωμα (δηλαδή Συλλέκτης στην βάση του Τ2 και Εκπομπός στην πραγματική γείωση) και την Βάση στην τάση από τις shunt, οπότε όταν αυτή η Vbe φτάσεις τα περίπου 570-620mV το νέο τρανζίστορ αρχίζει και γειώνει την βάση του Τ2 άρα και την έξοδο του LM723 αλλά η R7 των 4.7ΚΩ περιορίζει το ρεύμα και δεν παθαίνει τίποτα το 723.

Επίσης είχα κι εγώ θέμα στο να ανεβάσω την τάση εξόδου πάνω από τα 38-39V αν θυμάμαι καλά, και για να το λύσω άλλαξα την έξοδο του LM723 προς το BC546 από το ποδαράκι 9 στο 10 και μιά χαρά. Το μόνο που αλλάζει είναι ότι καταργείς μία Zener 6.2V σε σειρά με την έξοδο, αλλά με τον διαιρέτη R7-R22 το Τ2 είναι ασφαλές από άποψης Vbe, τουλάχιστον στη δικιά μου περίπτωση που η τροφοδοσία του LM723 είναι 12V !!!

Όταν φτιάξω τροφοδοτικό "πάγκου", θα βάλω σωστό mΩ shunt και ένα τελεστικό με πολύ χαμηλό input offset (έχω δοκιμάσει LTC1050 και ICL7650S στο breadboard) με gain 10 και τέλος οι απώλειες και οι θερμοκρασίες...



Περί τρανζίστορ εξόδου και ισχύς εξόδου τροφοδοτικού:
**Οι παρακάτω υπολογισμοί είναι μπακαλίστικοι και στο περίπου !!!*

Το original Velleman K7200 χρησιμοποιεί μετ/στη *2x15Vac* και *5xTIP3055* (*90W* το καθένα = στα 90.01W ΜΠΟΥΜ).
Αν υποθέσουμε σε κάθε περίπτωση έχουμε το "σωστό" τύλιγμα του μετ/στη σε λειτουργία, ας υποθέσουμε μέγιστη τάση στα εξόδου *Vce=21V*. Τα specs είναι για *8Α* συνεχόμενα, άρα το κάθε τρανζίστορ έχει *~33W* φορτίο ή αλλιώς *~37%* της μέγιστης ισχύς τους (*στους 25c* φυσικά).

Εσύ έχεις *2x15Vac* μετ/στη και *6xTIP3055* για έξοδο *20Α* συνεχόμενα? Αν ναι τότε το κάθε τρανζίστορ έχει *~70W* φορτίο ή αλλιώς *~78%* της μέγιστης ισχύς τους, αν μπορέσεις να κρατήσεις την θερμοκρασία στο εσωτερικό του ημιαγωγού (όχι του κελύφους) στους 25c!!! Στην θεωρία αν λάβεις υπόψιν την αντίσταση ημιαγωγού-κελύφους (Θjc), την θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος, την ροή του αέρα και την μεταφορά θερμότητας από την ψήκτρα στον αέρα, πιστεύω ότι ακόμα και με βεβιασμένη ροή αέρα δεν θα την παλέψουν τα τρανζίστορ σε μέγιστο φορτίο για πολύ ώρα όταν η  διαφορά εισόδου-εξόδου στα τρανζίστορ εξόδου (Vce) δεν είναι πολύ-πολύ μικρή...
Βέβαια αυτά φαντάζομαι εγώ με το μυαλό μου, χωρίς να έχω εμπειρία στο θέμα  :Biggrin: 

Για την ιστορία εγώ έχω *2x17.5Vac* μετ/στη και *6xBUX98A* που είναι *250W* το καθένα για *25Α* έξοδο άρα *100W* ανά τρανζίστορ ή *~40%* της μέγιστης ισχύς τους. Είχα σκεφτεί αν κάψω όλα τα BUX που έχω, να αγοράσω 2Ν3773 (150W) να βάλω, που θα έτρωγαν ~67% της μέγιστης ισχύς τους αν τα άφηνα πάλι 6, οπότε έλεγα να βάλω 8 τεμάχια σε αυτή τη περίπτωση ώστε να είμαι στα 75W/τρανζίστορ ή 50% της μέγιστης ισχύς. Και στις δύο περιπτώσεις θα υπάρχει ένας 20cm δωδεκάβολτος ανεμιστήρας στην ψήκτρα και τελεστικός που μετράει την θερμοκρασία του κέλυφους ενός τρανζίστορ (κάπως) και κόβει την έξοδο αν περάσει τους ~80c...

Απλώς τροφή για σκέψη  :Unsure:

----------


## elektronio

Με 60Κ πυκνωτές μήπως θα έπρεπε να βάλεις και ένα soft start κύκλωμα για την εκκίνηση; Καθώς και ένα ρελέ με διακόπτη στην έξοδο για να απομονώνεις την έξοδο όταν θέλεις μιας και οι πυκνωτές θα κάνουν κάνα μισαώρο να ξεφορτίσουν; (σε χαμηλά ρεύματα)

----------


## selectronic

> *Με 60Κ πυκνωτές μήπως θα έπρεπε να βάλεις και ένα soft start κύκλωμα για την εκκίνηση*; Καθώς και ένα ρελέ με διακόπτη στην έξοδο για να απομονώνεις την έξοδο όταν θέλεις μιας και οι πυκνωτές θα κάνουν κάνα μισαώρο να ξεφορτίσουν; (σε χαμηλά ρεύματα)



Σωστό, δεν ξέρω αν το υπολογίζω σωστά αλλά μου βγαίνει στιγμιαία >4000Α που είναι σίγουρα πάνω από ότι μπορεί να αντέξει (IFSM) γέφυρα των 50Α...  :Unsure:

----------


## lepouras

ο Μ/Τ δεν νομίζω να μπορεί να δώσει τόσα στιγμιαία οπότε εκεί πιστεύω γίνετε ο περιορισμός. (1Κβατ είναι ο δικός μου )
τώρα που η ψήκτρα δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα μεγάλη στα 24 βολτ έφτασε τους 56 με 58 βαθμούς για συνεχόμενα (κάνα 10λετο συνεχόμενα το είχα) στα 20Α
και στα 12 που με κατέβασε ο περιορισμός στα 8.9 (άρα στο τύλιγμα των 15 βολτ) είχα 51 με συνεχή λειτουργία πάνω από 15 λεπτά. φυσικά θέλει βελτιώσεις αλλά δεν θέλω να πάω σε ΤΟ3 (τουλάχιστον για τώρα) και θα προτιμούσα να πάω σε περισσότερα 3055 ή ίσως κάποιο άλλο αλλά αντίστοιχου  σχεδίου.
παραπάνω τάση δεν θέλω αντίθετα με βολεύει ο περιορισμός σε χαμηλότερη.

----------


## elektronio

Δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα με τον μετασχηματιστή αλλά είναι πιθανό να σου καίει ασφάλειες, εφόσον βάλεις όταν το βάλεις σε κουτί.

----------


## selectronic

> ο Μ/Τ δεν νομίζω να μπορεί να δώσει τόσα  στιγμιαία οπότε εκεί πιστεύω γίνετε ο περιορισμός. (1Κβατ είναι ο δικός  μου )
> τώρα που η ψήκτρα δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα μεγάλη στα 24 βολτ έφτασε τους 56  με 58 βαθμούς για συνεχόμενα (κάνα 10λετο συνεχόμενα το είχα) στα 20Α
> και στα 12 που με κατέβασε ο περιορισμός στα 8.9 (άρα στο τύλιγμα των 15  βολτ) είχα 51 με συνεχή λειτουργία πάνω από 15 λεπτά. φυσικά θέλει  βελτιώσεις αλλά δεν θέλω να πάω σε ΤΟ3 (τουλάχιστον για τώρα) και θα  προτιμούσα να πάω σε περισσότερα 3055 ή ίσως κάποιο άλλο αλλά  αντίστοιχου  σχεδίου.
> παραπάνω τάση δεν θέλω αντίθετα με βολεύει ο περιορισμός σε χαμηλότερη.



Χμ, είναι πολύ κοντινές οι τάσεις στις μετρήσεις που λες, δηλαδή ας πούμε στην πρώτη φωτό που έβαλες με τάση στους Συλλέκτες ~16V (RMS? πόσα βολτ κυμάτωση, ποια η ελάχιστη και μέγιστη τάση?) και ~9V στην έξοδο, μιλάμε για 5-6 βολτ Vce, επί 20Α μας κάνει 100-120W φορτίο να μοιραστεί στα 6 τρανζίστορ. Και στην δεύτερη φωτό με 34-24 = 10Vce και 20Α έχεις 200W που είναι σεβαστή ισχύς, αλλά όχι υπερβολική για 6 τρανζίστορ.

Πρέπει να έκανα όμως λάθος στο ποστ #287 και να υπολόγισα την ισχύ βάση της τάσης εξόδου του μετ/στη μετά την γέφυρα/πυκνωτές *χωρίς φορτίο* (δηλαδή 21+21Vdc) *αλλά μετά πολλαπλασίασα με 20Α φορτίο* χωρίς να βάλω υπόψιν ότι στα 20Α δεν θα έχεις πλέον 21Vdc αλλά θα πέσει στα πχ 16-7Vdc, οπότε δεν μιλάμε για (21*20)/6= 70W αλλά για (16*20)/6= 53W ανά τρανζίστορ που είναι πιο ασφαλές.
Ας πει κάποιος που ξέρει με σιγουριά πως υπολογίζεται σωστά αν μπορεί!  :Confused1: 

Πάντως όπως τα περισσότερα τροφοδοτικά σαν κι αυτό, όταν είσαι στην μέγιστη Vce την οποία μπορείς να φτάσεις για το "χαμηλό" τύλιγμα σε βραχυκύκλωμα ή για το "υψηλό" τύλιγμα βάζοντας τέρμα την τάση και φορτίο 20Α και μετά χαμηλώνοντας την τάση ακριβώς πριν αλλάξει στο χαμηλό τύλιγμα, τότε το τροφοδοτικό θα αγκομαχάει και είναι ζήτημα αν θα την βγάλει καθαρή αν το αφήσεις έτσι για ώρα. Βέβαια αυτό που περιγράφω είναι η χειρότερη δυνατή κατάσταση (worst case scenario), αλλά βάσει αυτής δεν κάνουμε τους υπολογισμούς?

Πάντως θεωρητικά μπορείς να κάνεις υπολογισμούς και να βρεις ακριβώς πόσο θα ανεβάσουν θερμοκρασία τα τρανζίστορ με Χ φορτίο/ψήκτρα/θερμοκρασία αέρα/κτλ, αλλά μερικά από τα μεγέθη όπως πχ συντελεστής μεταφοράς θερμότητας του κέλυφους τρανζίστορ προς ψήκτρα (με μίκα/χωρίς/με γράσο/κτλ), υπολογίζονται στο περίπου οπότε προσωπικά δεν μπορώ να βασιστώ πάνω τους, εκτός αν έκανε για εμένα κάποιος με εμπειρία, και καλύτερα στην πράξη όχι στα χαρτιά.

Πάντως 50-60c δεν είναι τίποτα! Εγώ δεν έχω κάτσει ακόμα να βιδώσω σε μεγάλη ψήκτρα και έτσι κάνω μόνο σύντομα τεστ στην πρόχειρη :/

Τώρα για το στιγμιαίο ρεύμα δεν ξέρω πόσο μπορεί να δώσει ένας μετ/στης, νομίζω πάντως ότι είναι τάξεις μεγέθους πάνω από τα ονομαστικά του αμπέρ, στιγμιαία σε βραχυκύκλωμα (που είναι οι άδειοι πυκνωτές στιγμιαία)...

----------


## lepouras

σκέψου ότι εμένα η ψήκτρα μου είναι η μισή από την δικιά σου. αλλά δεν θέλω να πάω σε δύο κομμάτια λόγο ότι δεν θα έχω ομοιόμορφο μοίρασμα της θερμοκρασίας και φοβάμαι ότι μπορεί το ένα κομμάτι να ανεβάζει περισσότερο από το άλλο λόγο διαφόρων συνθηκών. θα προσπαθήσω να βρω μια μεγάλη ενιαία και ποιο πλατιά αν γίνετε για να φτιάξω ένα μεγάλο ενιαίο καπάκι που θα παρκάρουν όλα τα τρανζίστορ παρέα.
το ξέρω ότι η δοκιμή που έκανα είχε πολλά περιθώρια λόγο μικρής (σχετικά ) διαφοράς τάσης μεταξύ εισόδου εξόδου και έκανα μια δοκιμή με 4 λάμπες (200 βατ) και ρύθμισα στα 12 βολτ (δεν έπιασα κόφτη στα Α οπότε δοκίμασα με σημαντική διαφορά τάσης) και πραγματικά σε περίπου 2 λεπτά κατάφερα να βγάλω εκτός ένδειξης το θερμόμετρο (πάνω από 100) όπου και έκοψα έξοδο μην κάνω καμιά ζημιά και κατέβασε θερμοκρασία στους 40κάτι σε λίγα δευτερόλεπτα.

----------


## selectronic

Εγώ μίλησα για το worst case scenario, βασικά να ξέρεις ποια είναι τα όρια αυτού που φτιάχνεις και να μην προσπαθήσεις να το βάλεις πχ να φορτίζει τίποτα τερατώδη μπαταρίες στα 20Α για 5 ώρες.
Σε γενικές γραμμές πιστεύω ότι με 15-0-15 μετ/στη στις περισότερες περιπτώσεις θα είσαι σε καλό έως ιδανικό σημείο, δηλαδή 12 ή 24V τάση εξόδου. Τώρα αν θες να τραβήξεις 20Α στα 3.2V θα βράσεις την ψήκτρα, γιατί στην ουσία αυτό είναι που μας περιορίζει (πέραν του να αντέχουν "στιγμιαία" τα τρανζίστορ την ισχύ): το πόσο γρήγορα ξεφορτώνεται η ψήκτρα την ζέστη από τα τρανζίστορ ώστε να τα κρατάει στην ασφαλή περιοχή.

Πάντως έχε στο νου σου ότι στην περίπτωση βραχυκυκλώματος ή "προστασία" του κυκλώματος είναι να κρατήσει το ρεύμα στο μέγιστο επιτρεπόμενο (τσίτα γκάζι το ρεύμα εξόδου), αλλά την ίδια στιγμή η τάση εξόδου πάει σχεδόν στο μηδέν (τσίτα γκάζι και η Vce), οπότε τότε έχεις το μέγιστο φορτίο στα τρανζίστορ! Μπορεί δηλαδή να μην κάνει μπουμ όταν βραχυκυκλώνεις την έξοδο, αλλά "τερματίζεις" την κατανάλωση στα τρανζίστορ και ξεκινάνε να ψήνονται, δεν αντέχει για πολύ έτσι να ξέρεις (φαντάσου να είναι και η ψήκτρα ήδη τέρμα ζεστή εκείνη την ώρα)...
Εγώ έχω βάλει άλλον ένα τελεστικό μόνο γι αυτό!  :Tongue2: 
Μόνο PCB δεν έχω...  :Thumbdown:

----------


## lepouras

σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν το θέλω για να φορτίζω μπαταρίες. έχω ένα σορό άλλους φορτιστές για αυτή την δουλειά. αλλά για να δοκιμάσω τίποτε ενεργοβόρο για αυτό περισσότερο το θέλω.

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

ερωτηση ? στο σχεδιο ο κ. Γρηγορης εχει 4 2ν 3772 πως δεν πρωτιμηθηκαν αυτα ? η τιπωτα mj?

----------


## moutoulos

Παιδιά έχουμε μπερδέψει τα σχέδια.
Νεκτάριε άλλο το αρχικό, και άλλο αυτό που αναλύουμε τώρα.

Το αρχικό έχει 4x2Ν3772, ενω αυτό είναι της Velleman και έχει 5xTIP3055.
Όχι βέβαια οτι δεν μπορούν να μπούν άλλα τρανζίστορ, απλά αναφέρω τι
έχουν αρχικά.

----------


## selectronic

Αλήθεια, γιατί δεν ανοίγεις ένα νέο thread Lepoura, μόνο για το δικό σου? Σίγουρα του αξίζει!

----------


## lepouras

μου πήρε κάνα δυο χρόνια αλλά τελικά επιτέλους τελείωσα.  :Lol:   εντάξει δεν είναι και το ποιο όμορφο αλλά μια χαρά έκατσε.

----------

picdev (26-10-17), 

selectronic (02-11-17)

----------


## jeronimo

Γιάννη  θα  το αφήσεις  έτσι ?....

----------


## lepouras

τη εννοείς? θέλει λίγο συμμάζεμα να βάλω βίδες στα καπάκια γιατί τώρα έχει πίρους και θέλω μερικά μικρά μερεμέτια (πχ στην πίσω κλεμμένα επισήμανση ποια είναι για είσοδο  AC και ποια για DC κλπ)  αλλά κατά τα άλλα ναι έτσι θα μείνει.τα γράμματα που φαίνονται μπροστά είναι από μέσα και ο εσωτερικός φωτισμός είναι που τα κάνει να φαίνονται. με κλειστώ το τροφοδοτικό φαίνεται μόνο ένα μπλε. βασικά ήθελα να βγει μαζεμένο αλλά στην πορεία επειδή άλλαζα πράγματα γέμισε εσωτερικά και για αυτό έχει 3 ανεμιστήρες εξωτερικά και δύο εσωτερικά.

----------


## mikemtb

Εγώ να ρωτήσω κάτι ? Στο #299 στην 3η φωτογραφία,  στην κάτω αριστερή γωνία το γυμνό καλωδιακι που προεξέχει και μοιάζει με μίνι κεραία ραδιοφώνου δίπλα στις κλεμες,  ποίος είναι ο ρόλος του? 

via Tapatalk

----------


## lepouras

> Εγώ να ρωτήσω κάτι ? Στο #299 στην 3η φωτογραφία,  στην κάτω αριστερή γωνία το γυμνό καλωδιακι που προεξέχει και μοιάζει με μίνι κεραία ραδιοφώνου δίπλα στις κλεμες,  ποίος είναι ο ρόλος του? 
> 
> via Tapatalk



αυτοί είναι οι πρόχειροι πίροι που είπα ότι έχω φτιάξει. δηλαδή έχω ανοίξει τρύπες πολύ μικρές στο plexiglass.   τα δύο κομμάτια με το μεταλλικό μέρος τις κατασκευής συγκρατιούνται προς το παρόν έτσι. φυσικά βαστάνε πολύ καλά και είναι σφηνωμένοι αλλά θέλω να δω με ποιο κατάλληλο τρόπο θα βάλω βίδες αλλά χωρίς να κάνουν ζημιά στο  plexiglass.
αν προσέξεις έχει και στην αριστερή γωνία και αριστερά από επάνω.

----------


## finos

> μου πήρε κάνα δυο χρόνια αλλά τελικά επιτέλους τελείωσα.   εντάξει δεν είναι και το ποιο όμορφο αλλά μια χαρά έκατσε.



Ας μην μηλισω  :Biggrin:

----------


## nestoras

> μου πήρε κάνα δυο χρόνια αλλά τελικά επιτέλους τελείωσα.   εντάξει δεν είναι και το ποιο όμορφο αλλά μια χαρά έκατσε.



Ωραίος... Βαριά κατασκευή!!  :Very Happy: 
Το χειμώνα θα το χρησιμοποιείς και για σόμπα ποδιών!

----------

mikemtb (26-10-17)

----------


## lepouras

για σόμπα έχω τον μετασχηματιστή (2Χ15 1000βατ) το τροφοδοτικό το έχω για αερόθερμο (με τόσους ανεμιστήρες )  :Lol:

----------


## spirakos

Εγω θα σταθω στη προσοψη που ανεβαζει το τροφοδοτικο 10 επιπεδα και ας μη δουλευει καν..

----------


## lepouras

Ε αφού μπήκε το διάσημο όνομα φυσικό είναι και μόνο με αυτό να αποτελεί λόγο παρουσίασης και ας ήταν άδειο το κουτί.  :Lol:

----------


## kioan

> Ας μην μηλισω



Ωωωωω!!! Μίλα, μίλα!  :Lol:

----------


## Panoss

'Μήλα' ήθελες να πεις.
Μήλα βανγκω.

----------


## moutoulos

Πω πω βρε Γιάννη ... στην αρχή παραξενεύτηκα ... αλλά μετά κατάλαβα τι εννοούσες όταν είπες:





> ... έχω τον μετασχηματιστή (Transformers) (2Χ15 1000βατ) ... για αερόθερμο (με τόσους ανεμιστήρες )






 :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin: 

Φίλε συγνώμη αλλά δεν κρατιέμαι ... μου φεύγουν κάτι τέτοια. Απλά η κατασκευή σου είναι 
σαν πίνακας του Vincent Van Gogh, με εξπρεσιονιστικές τάσεις !!!.

----------


## lepouras

> Πω πω βρε Γιάννη ... στην αρχή παραξενεύτηκα ... αλλά μετά κατάλαβα τι εννοούσες όταν είπες:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>   
> 
> ...



Είδες; μπορεί από ηλεκτρονικά να μην τα πάω καλά αλλά.......... Ζωγραφίζω  :Lol:

----------


## Panoss

> Απλά η κατασκευή σου είναι σαν πίνακας του Vincent Van Gogh, με εξπρεσιονιστικές τάσεις !!!.



"Van Gogh? Ποιος είναι ο Van Gogh; Αυτός δίπλα στο Λέπουρα;", θα λένε μια μέρα...




















 :Lol:

----------


## lepouras

ε εντάξει τα παραλές τώρα. ............  κάπου θα τον ξέρουν και αυτόν.... :Lol:

----------


## Fire Doger

Σε παρακαλώ :Tt1:  :Tt1:  :Tt1:

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

Με ψησατε να φτιαξω και εγω ενα θηρίο με ενα μετασχηματιστη απο ups που βρηκα ανακυκλωση και βγαζει τουλαχιστον 24V 12Α (4 κιλα ο ατιμος). Εχω τυψεις γιατι το ups θελει μονο μπαταριες... :Unsure:

----------


## lepouras

> σε παρακαλώ



έχω ένα αλλά με μπλε φωτισμό. σκέφτηκα να έβαζα RGB ταινία εσωτερικά αλλά επειδή το πλαστικό είναι μπλε έκοβε μερικά χρώματα και κυρίως το κόκκινο. μιλάμε δεν φαινόταν καν ότι υπάρχει ακόμα και με κολλημένα τα λεντ επάνω του. γιαυτό αναγκάστηκα στο stepdown να κόψω και να βάλω φημε τζαμακι μπροστά για να φανεί το βολτομετρο του που είναι με κόκκινα νούμερα..

να πω ότι όλοι οι ανεμιστήρες είναι με ρύθμιση στροφών ανάλογα την θερμοκρασία του σημείου που ελέγχουν.

----------


## Rx/Tx

Ας το ξεθάψω ...

Μιλώντας για το αρχικό σχέδιο των 20Α, 
κατασκεύασα ενα παρόμοιο, με τρία 2Ν3055 στην έξοδο, μετ/τη 2*26 που δίνει 40 V παρά κάτι ψιλά συνεχές , ακολούθησα πιστά το σχέδιο σε ότι αφορά τις τιμές των υλικών , η μονη διαφορά  είναι οτι κατέβασα το πίν 7 του 723 χαμηλότερα κατά 3.3V ωστε να εξασφαλίσω ενα εύρος τάσης απο 0.5 εως κ 30,2 V κ δεν έχω τοποθετήσει δίοδο ισχύος σε σειρά με την αντίσταση στην έξοδο.

Oμως όσο κ να παιδεύομαι το ρημάδι δεν θέλει να ρυθμίσει ρεύμα , το θέμα είναι οτι έχω άλλο τροφοδοτικό 0-30 στα 5Α που δουλεύει σωστά κ ο έλεγχος ρεύματος .

Την αντίσταση στην έξοδο την έχω στα 0Ω1 κ 15W πρός το παρόν  δοκιμαστικά αργότερα βλέπουμε .
Η τάση που μετράω στο ποδαράκι 2 του 723 είναι πάντα πάνω απο 0.7 V και στα 4-5 Α ανεβαίνει κατά πολύ .

Χωρίς φορτίο μετραω με αναφορά την γείωση περίπου την τάση εξόδου στο πιν 2.

Με φορτίο μια αντίσταση 0,47Ω /40W κ με τάση εξόδου τα 5V , μετράω (στο πιν 2 ) 3,2V  η τάση εξόδου πέφτει στα 3 V κ δεν μπορώ να πάρω πάνω απο 5 Α με το ποτενσιόμετρο των 10Κ του ρεύματος στο μέγιστο.

Με το ίδιο φορτιο κ τάση , αλλά με το ποτ/τρο στο ελάχιστο η τάση πέφτει στα 2 V  κ έχω μεγιστο ρεύμα 2,2 Α.

Λογικά , κ αν ισχύει αυτό που έχει γραφτεί στο νήμα , οτι δλδ η τάση στο πιν 2 πρέπει να είναι 0.6 βόλτ , τότε έχω υπερβολική τάση κ ο περιοριστής είναι διαρκώς ενεργοποιημένος .

Εχετε κάποια ιδέα για το τι περίπου συμβαίνει? Να μετρήσω κάτι μήπως κ βοηθήσω? 

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## selectronic

> ... δεν έχω τοποθετήσει δίοδο ισχύος σε σειρά με την αντίσταση στην έξοδο.
> Oμως όσο κ να παιδεύομαι το ρημάδι δεν θέλει να ρυθμίσει ρεύμα...



Αυτό είναι το πρόβλημά σου, ότι δεν έβαλες την δίοδο σε σειρά. Βάλε μία νορμάλ (όχι Schottky) δίοδο όπως στο σχέδιο και θα δουλέψει (στα 0-20Α).
Ο περιορισμός ρεύματος βασίζεται στην πτώση τάσης αυτής της διόδου για  να μπορεί να ελένχει το ρεύμα σε χαμηλές τιμές, διάβασε το παρακάτω...
Επίσης μην μετράς το πιν 2 σε σχέση με την γείωση (πιν 7), την τάση μεταξύ πιν 2-3 θα μετράς (στα περίπου 600mV ξεκινάει ο περιορισμός ρεύματος).






> ...Ο κομμάτι του περιορισμού ρεύματος στο κύκλωμα αποτελείτε από τρία ας πούμε τμήματα:
> Το κομμάτι δημιουργίας πτώσης τάσης που αποτελείτε από την μεγάλη δίοδο  και την αντίσταση 0.1Ω, τον ρυθμιζόμενο διαιρέτη τάσης 10Κ pot/5.6Κ  αντίσταση και το LM723 που κάνει τελικά τον περιορισμό ρεύματος.
> 
> 
> 
> Η δίοδος "παράγει" μία ας πούμε σταθερή τάση στα άκρα της (δεν είναι  βέβαια σταθερή αλλά αλλάζει ανάλογα με το ρεύμα που την διαρρέει και  λιγότερο ανάλογα με την θερμοκρασία αλλά ας υποθέσουμε ότι είναι 100%  σταθερή) ακόμα και με ελάχιστο ρεύμα, πχ τι τάση μετράς στα άκρα της  μόνο με την 1ΚΩ/2W στην έξοδο του τροφοδοτικού?
> Η 0.1Ω που είναι σε σειρά προσθέτει κι αυτή μία τάση όσο ανεβαίνει το  ρεύμα (~300mV στα 3Α) αλλά αν δεν υπήρχε η δίοδος δεν θα υπήρχε αρκετή  τάση για την επαφή Β-Ε του τρανζίστορ εσωτερικά του LM723 (~550-600mV  για να ξεκινήσει να άγει).
> Πχ αν υποθέσουμε ότι η Vbe on στα πιν 2-3 είναι 600.0mV, τότε αν θες να   περιορίσεις το ρεύμα στα 500mA θα πρέπει όταν περνάνε 500mA μέσα από  την δίοδο/0.1Ω να έχεις τουλάχιστον 600mV στα άκρα τους (παραπάνω γιατί  θα κόψει κι ένα μέρος της τάσης ο διαιρέτης), και αφού η 0.1Ω βάσει του  Νόμου του Ωμ θα έχει μόνο 50mV στα 500mA, τα υπόλοιπα 550mV θα πρέπει να  είναι στα άκρα της διόδου. Γι' αυτό και δεν πρέπει να βάλεις Schottky  δίοδο με χαμηλή Vf σε αυτό το σημείο, δεν θα κάνει την δουλειά που θες. Βασικά  θα πρέπει ακόμα και με μηδέν ρεύμα εξόδου (ή το ελάχιστο ρεύμα της  1ΚΩ/2W) να έχεις ~600mV στην έξοδο του διαιρέτη τάσης (πιν 2-3) για να  μπορεί να κατέβει ο περιορισμός ρεύματος μέχρι περίπου τα μηδέν Αμπέρ.  Αυτό βέβαια δεν μπορεί να γίνει γιατί ο διαιρέτης κόβει την τάση λίγο  ακόμα και με το pot στο μηδέν, λόγο της 5.6ΚΩ που πρέπει να είναι εκεί  γιατί αλλιώς το pot θα "βραχυκύκλωνε" την δίοδο/0.1Ω οπότε όλο το ρεύμα  εξόδου θα προσπαθούσε να περάσει μέσα από το pot... Θα μπορούσαν να  μπουν ίσως δύο διόδου σε σειρά αντί για μία (που σημαίνει εξτρά  απώλειες) αλλά ας μην μιλάω για αλλαγές στο κύκλωμα, *αυτό που  πρέπει να ξέρεις είναι ότι ο περιορισμός ρεύματος ενεργοποιείτε όταν η  τάση στα πιν 2-3 του 723 φτάνει τα περίπου 600mV, και αυτή η τάση  προέρχεται από την 0.1Ω/δίοδο.*
> 
> Μέτρα χωρίς φορτίο (μόνο η 1ΚΩ/2W) τι πτώση τάση έχεις πάνω στην δίοδο και την τάση στα πιν 2-3 με το pot "στο τέρμα"...

----------

nestoras (31-01-21)

----------


## Rx/Tx

Την εποίησα κοινώς ....

Κάτι ακόμα που έχω αλλάξει στο σχέδιο είναι μια δίοδος στα 33V 1/2W που τροφοδοτεί με (+) το 723 επειδή στο πιν 7 δίνω - 3.3V , κ δεν  ήθελα να ξεπεράσω τα 35-36V φτάνοντας κοντά στα όριά του. 

Κάπου στο νήμα διάβασα οτι η δίοδος είναι προστασία απο ανάστροφα ρεύματα / τάσεις κ ετσι δεν την υπολόγισα .

Ναι , έχεις δίκιο δεν πρέπει να μετράω τάση με αναφορά την γείωση του κυκλώματος , αλλά στα άκρα της 0.1Ω , που είναι πράγματι 400 κ κάτι mV στα 4 Α ρεύμα εξόδου.

Αν κ πάλι σε σχέση με την γείωση πάλι έβλεπα μεταβολή αλλά πρόσεχα το μεγαλο αρχικό νούμερο στο πολύμετρο κ δεν εδεινα σημασία στα νούμερα μετα την τελεία .

Σε οτι αφορά το σχέδιο δεν είχα αμφιβολία οτι δουλεύει αφού το 723 το χρησιμοποιώ απο το 1978 σε κατασκευές .

Σε ευχαριστώ για την πολύτιμη διευκρίνισή σου , θα βρώ μια δίοδο κ θα δοκιμάσω κ πάλι .

----------


## selectronic

Η δίοδος που είναι ανάστροφα στην έξοδο του κυκλώματος (1Ν5406) είναι για τις ανάστροφες τάσεις, η "μεγάλη" δίοδος είναι για την πτώση τάσης.
Πρόσεχε γιατί η δίοδος αυτή θα καταναλώνει (και θα μετατρέπει σε θερμότητα) αρκετή ισχύ για σταθερή Vf=0.7V θα έχεις 10W dissipation στα 10Α και τα διπλάσια στα 20Α! Στην πράξη η Vf μπορεί να φτάσει πάνω από τα 1-1.5V, δες πχ το datasheet μιας HFA25TB60PBF οπότε φρόντισε να έχει την ανάλογη ψύκτρα η δίοδος, ιδιαίτερα αν έχεις σκοπό να δουλεύεις πάνω από τα 10Α για μεγάλα χρονικά διαστήματα (που εκεί θα βράσει το σύμπαν).

----------


## Rx/Tx

Λοιπόν , εδώ πάλιιιιιι

Εχουμε κ λέμε , η κατασκευή είναι αυτή :

IMG_20210201_104700  m.jpg

Εδώ είναι η φωτό με δύο αντιστάσεις 0Ω1 15W παράλληλα κ πρίν τοποθετήσω μια δίοδο ΗΕR3006PT που είχα εύκαιρη στη συρταριέρα,  (  https://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datash...HER3006PT.html  )    πιστεύω οτι κάνει δουλειά στον αέρα προσωρινά τώρα που γίνονται δοκιμές,  στο datasheet  την περιγράφει σαν High Efficiency Glass Passivated Rectifier κ είναι για 30Α (λέει ) δεν θα τα φτάσει ποτέ , αλλά ετσι νάχουμε να λέμε .
Αν έχεις κάποια υπ' όψιν σου που να πληρεί τις απαιτήσεις μου πές μου , αρκεί να υπάρχει στην Ελληνική αγορά. 

Το σχέδιο που ακολούθησα είναι αυτό : 

adjustable-30v-lm723-power-supply.jpg

Αλλά δεν έχω βάλει το ΒC557,   τo P3 το έχω παράλληλα με την αντίσταση στην έξοδο κ το ΒC141 έχει αντικατασταθεί με το ΒDW93C σε στύλ Γκρέγκορυ.

Ομολογώ πώς δεν είδα κ τρομερή διαφορά με δίοδο η χωρίς , περισσότερο άλλαζε δλδ το κύκλωμα συμπεριφορά αν ειχα μια η δύο αντιστάσεις παράλληλα στην έξοδο. 

Αλλαξα κ το 723 δύο φορές , δεν είδα διαφορά όμως .

Μετρώντας ομως στο ποδαράκι 2 του 723 κ γυρνώντας το ποτενσιόμετρο του ρεύματος πράγματι έχω μια μηδενική τάση στο μέγιστο κ στρέφοντας αριστερά η τάση αυτή ανεβαίνει κ φτάνει απο τα 0,500 volts εως κ τα 0.750 .
Δλδ με άλλα λόγια δείχνει οτι υπάρχει μεταβολή κ μάλιστα γραμμικά της τάσης που παράγεται στα ακρα των αντιστάσεων στην έξοδο.
Κατά τα άλλα , μετράω 2*26 εναλλασσόμενο στο δευτερεύον του μετ/τη, 39.90 στην πυκνωτή μετα την γέφυρα , ο συλλέκτης των 2Ν3055 δέχεται 39.2Volts , κ στην βάση τους έχω μεταβολή τάσης απο 1,5 εως κ 32Volts , για έξοδο 0.55 εως 30,2V.

Το θέμα είναι πώς :
 α) ρυθμίζοντας την τάση στα 10V,  κ με δεδομένο οτι ρυθμίζεται φανταστικά γραμμικά δλδ σε όλη την κλίμακα του βολτόμετρου έχω ανάλογη τάση με την γωνία του ποτ/τρου, οταν τοποθετώ φορτίο πέφτει στα 3-4 V και σε οποιαδήποτε θέση του ποτ/τρου δεν έχω ρεύμα εξόδου πάνω απο 2 Α. Με άλλα λόγια δείχνει ο περιοριστής να είναι μονιμα ενεργοποιημένος ακόμα κ με μηδενική τάση στο ποδαράκι Νο2.
β) Η μεταβολή του ρεύματος με το ποτ/τρο δεν είναι εστω κ σε αυτήν την περιοχή γραμμική . Αν όμως αποσυνδέσω το Πιν 2 τότε μπορώ να πάρω έξοδο πάνω απο 10Α με μια πτώση τάσης μικρότερης των 2 V, πχ στα 10 V με 10Α στο φορτίο βλέπω τάση εξόδου 8.5 περίπου.

Αναρτώ ένα βίντεο που τράβηξα ωστε να δείς τι κάνει το ποτενσιόμετρο, στο βίντεο υπάρχει σε σειρά η δίοδος .
(https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mY6J...ature=youtu.be)





Το κουφόν είναι πως υπάρχει η τάση στο πιν 2 ακόμα κ χωρίς φορτίο .
Αυτά πρός το παρόν .

Τώρα που το είδα δεν φαίνεται καθαρά η βελόνα του αμπερόμετρου, αν είναι πές μου να το ανεβασω πάλι .

----------


## selectronic

Πρώτο και σημαντικότερο 39.90V είναι ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ, είσαι στο όριο του LM723 που σημαίνει ότι μία μικρή μεταβολή 5-10V στην τάση δικτύου μπορεί να αποβεί μοιραία...
Προσωπικά δεν θα το έβαζα έτσι ποτέ σε κουτί, 100mV πριν το "absolute maximum" του datasheet...........
Αν αυτόν τον μετ/στη έχεις και με αυτόν θέλεις να φτιάξεις κατασκευή με LM723, θα πρότεινα κάποιο άλλο κύκλωμα (ψάξε για "0-50V LM723" πχ τυχαίο κύκλωμα) ή μετατροπές για χαμηλότερη τάση στο LM723 και PNP driver κτλ όπως πχ το Velleman K7200 που το έχω φτιάξει _πρόχειρα_ στο breadboard σε 0-75Vout και μόνο 12V τροφοδοσία στο LM723 με πολύ μικρές αλλαγές.
*edit:*
Άκυρα τα από πάνω, τώρα ξεστραβώθηκα και είδα ότι υπάρχει 33V Zener στην τροφοδοσία του 723, αν το έχεις κάνει έτσι τότε δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα αν και καλύτερα να είχες μικρότερη Ζένερ (και μικρότερη μέγιστη τάση εξόδου όμως) αφού 33+4.7 δεν τα λες και λίγα...

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος πως είναι το σχέδιο που έχεις, βλέπω τρία τρανζίστορ εξόδου στην φωτογραφία με τρεις αντιστάσεις Εκπομπών?
Η R7 στο κύκλωμα που έβαλες υπάρχει, είναι 100Ω? Ή υπάρχει 1ΚΩ όπως στο σχέδιο του Γρηγόρη?
Το σημαντικότερο, έχεις βάλεις αντί για 0.33Ω (στο κύκλωμα που έβαλες) 2x0.1Ω (=> 0.05Ω) και την δίοδο ΗΕR3006PT σε σειρά? Την τάση που βλέπω στο πολύμετρο που την μετράς (που είναι ο ένας ακροδέκτης στο κύκλωμα και που ο άλλος)?
Μήπως έχεις συνδέσει κάτι λάθος ή υπάρχει κάποιο λάθος στο τυπωμένο, το έχεις ψάξει?

Το pot του ρεύματος δεν θα είναι ποτέ γραμμικό, αν πχ θες να βάλεις βαθμονόμηση στην πρόσοψη της κατασκευής ξέχνα το, δεν γίνεται με αυτό το κύκλωμα. Η τάση πρέπει να είναι ΟΚ (δεν το έχω φτιάξει το κύκλωμα).

Βάλε τουλάχιστον το πλήρες κύκλωμα που έχεις να ξέρουμε για τι μιλάμε, και μέτρα τάσεις:
Στα άκρα του σετ αντιστάσεις 0.1Ω/δίοδος με τάση εξόδου πχ 10V με το pot του ρεύματος στο ένα τέρμα και στο άλλο τέρμα, τι μετράς?
Τις ίδιες δύο μετρήσεις στα άκρα του pot αλλά με ένα μικρό φορτίο (100-200-500mA) και πόσο πέφτει η τάση. Τάση πιν 4 με πιν 7 και πιν 4 με "μηδέν Βολτ" (αρνητικό πόδι του πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης) τι μετράς με/χωρίς φορτίο? Το κύκλωμα charge pump δουλεύει σωστά υπό φορτίο, η τάση στα άκρα της Ζένερ 4.7V παραμένει σταθερή όταν βάζεις φορτίο ή όχι? Πιν 11/12 με πιν 7 πόσο παίζει με/χωρίς φορτίο?

Το πιθανότερο αφού με φορτίο πέφτει η τάση εξόδου στο μηδέν, είναι να έχεις ενώσει κάτι λάθος...  :Unsure:

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Όλο το θέμα είναι όπως είπε ο γιάννης πριν, στην αντίσταση 0,33Ω, είναι τόσο ;;; Μήπως το Ρ3 έχει θέμα ;;; κανένα βραχυκυκλωματάκι ;;; Αφου το αφαιρείς και όλα δουλεύουν άψογα ;;;; 
Πάντως όταν η τάση είναι στο όριο, δεν καίγονται απαραίτητα τα IC αλλά χάνουν τη σωστή λειτουργία τους και κάνουν αρλούμπες ! 
Η πτώση τάσης μπορεί να είναι και θέμα Μετ/τη τροφοδοσίας αλλά άστο για μετά αυτό.

----------


## selectronic

Άσχετο με το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζει ο φίλος, αλλά σχετικό αφού μιλάμε για το κύκλωμα που χρησιμοποιεί (???):
Πως η τεχνική με την 4.7V Zener καταστρέφει τις επιδόσεις του LM723. Βασικά για να κατεβαίνει η Vout του κυκλώματος μέχρι τα 0V, βάζεις ένα τροφοδοτικό 4.7V με μεγάλη μεταβολή τάσης ανάλογα με την θερμοκρασία, σε σειρά με το "καλό" κύκλωμα του LM723 που έχει μικρή μεταβολή τάσης ανάλογα με την θερμοκρασία...





https://www.elektormagazine.com/news...d-power-supply

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Γιάννη, οι αρνητικές τάσεις σε τέτοια κυκλώματα είναι μόνο σαν αρνητικές τάσεις αναφοράς για να μπορεί να δει το κύκλωμα το μηδέν χωρίς να μηδενίσουν όλα, έτσι δεν είναι ;;; Δεν θέλουν ιδιαίτερη ισχύ παρά μόνο μερικά mA ....

----------


## selectronic

> Γιάννη, οι αρνητικές τάσεις σε τέτοια κυκλώματα είναι μόνο σαν αρνητικές τάσεις αναφοράς για να μπορεί να δει το κύκλωμα το μηδέν χωρίς να μηδενίσουν όλα, έτσι δεν είναι ;;; Δεν θέλουν ιδιαίτερη ισχύ παρά μόνο μερικά mA ....



Ναι, δεν περνάει το ρεύμα του φορτίου από την αρνητική τάση.
Φαίνεται όμως στο βίντεο ότι και οι αλλαγές στην τάση "εισόδου" (ας πούμε την τάση στον πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης/γέφυρα) και οι αλλαγές στην θερμοκρασία έχουν αποτέλεσμα η τάση εξόδου να πηγαίνει για βρούβες όταν προσθέτεις την 4.7V Zener (ενώ με σκέτο το 723 η διαφορές είναι πολύ μικρότερες)...
Δεν θα πω άλλα γιατί μιλάμε πλέον για άλλο σχέδιο και είμαστε στο thread του Γρηγόρη, αν κάποιος θεωρεί αυτό ή το προηγούμενο μήνυμά μου "off-topic" και θέλει να τα αφαιρέσει, δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## selectronic

Παλιότερο ποστ του Γρηγόρη που έχει σχέση με το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζει ο Rx/Tx στον έλενχο ρεύματος, στο #77:



Από το #88




> Παιδιά !!!! μάλλον τον έλυσα τον γρύφο (στην γραμμική αύξηση της τάσης) .
> Λοιπόν εγώ χρησιμοποίησα 10κ ποτενσιόμετρο γιατί "έκανα" με τάσεις 30+βόλτ.
> Για τάσεις μέχρι τα 16-20βόλτ το ποτενσιόμετρο κάντε το 4,7κ, γιαυτό με το 10άρι φτάνει μέχρι την μέση και μετά "γεμίζει.
> Βάζοντας λοιπόν 4,7 το πρόβλημα (πιστεύω) θα λυθεί ... .
> 
> Δεν παίρνω βέβαια και όρκο ......



Σχετικά με δύο 0.1Ω παράλληλα:
#128




> ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΣΑ ΤΟ ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΤΙΚΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΤΙΤΛΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ 0-30V\Ο-20A ΑΛΛΑ 1,4-30V\0-10Α ΟΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ
> ΛΟΙΠΩΝ ΤΟ ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΤΙΚΟ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΑΨΟΓΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΚΛΙΜΑΚΑ ΤΩΝ ΒΟΛΤ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΤΑ ΑΜΠΕΡ Ο ΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΜΟΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΣΩΣΤΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΑ 10Α ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΑΣΤΑΘΕΙΑ ΜΕ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΝΩ ΚΑΤΩ ΣΤΑ ΑΜΠΕΡ ΠΡΙΝ ΑΠΟ ΛΙΓΟ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΤΟ ΕΞΕΙΣ ΚΡΥΩΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΗ 0,1Ω\20W ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΟ ΑΡΑ ΘΕΛΕΙ 40W ΚΑΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΤΑΞΕΙ (ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΗ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΗ)



#130




> Παιδιά στο σχέδιο γράφω - έχω <0,1ohm. Βάλτε σαν αυτές που έχετε τώρα 0.1ohn xxW, 2 παράλληλα μεταξύ του,για να πάει 0.05ohm και το πρόβλημα αστάθειας πιστεύω να λυθεί .



Μέλος που είχε πρόβλημα με τον περιορισμό ρεύματος στο #246




> Τελικά όλα οκ!!Απλα δεν πάταγε το ποτ στο ποδαράκι 2. Φίλε Δημήτρη το κύκλωμα δουλεύει άψογα!!!




Περί του τι έχει ή καλύτερα τι ΔΕΝ έχει πει ο Γρηγόρης ο ίδιος για την δίοδο σε σειρά με την 0.1Ω, πόσταρα στο άλλο thread:
https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/sho...l=1#post907393

----------


## selectronic

Ένα πάντρεμα των σχεδίων του Γρηγόρη και του Elektor, χωρίς την δίοδο σε σειρά αλλά με το ένα άκρο του pot του ρεύματος στο πιν 10 ώστε να υπάρχει πάλι αρκετή πτώση τάσης στα πιν 2-3 (600mV) ακόμα και με μηδέν ρεύμα εξόδου.
Λογικά θα δούλευε και με το πόδι του pot κατευθείαν στην Βάση του driver ή και στην Βάση ενός από τα ΝΡΝ αφού μία επαφή Β-Ε έχει στα άκρα της τουλάχιστον 600mV όσο δουλεύει το κύκλωμα...

*Δεν είμαι 100% σίγουρος ότι θα παίξει* όπως δεν ξέρω τι θα γίνει χωρίς την δίοδο αν βάλεις καμία μεγάλη 12V lead-acid μπαταρία στην έξοδο ενώ η τάση εξόδου είναι ρυθμισμένη πιο κάτω από την τάση στης μπαταρίας (αν και λογικά η 1Ν5408 παράλληλα στα ΝΡΝ θα κρατήσει την διαφορά τάσης στα ~600mV)....
Πάντως έτσι γλυτώνεις τις απώλειες στην δίοδο...

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Παλιότερο ποστ του Γρηγόρη που έχει σχέση με το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζει ο Rx/Tx στον έλενχο ρεύματος, στο #77:



Αει γειά σου Γιάννη, έκανες ότι δεν μπορούσα εγώ νωρίτερα. (είσαι καθόλου εμμονικός ;;; ) 
Άρα μάλλον σωστά έγραφα τη νύχτα αλλά δεν είχα καλή σύνδεση για να επιβεβαιώσω τα γραφόμενά μου. 
Προφανώς έκανε λάθος ο Γρηγόρης όταν καθαρόγραφε το θεωρητικό του κυκλώματος και έβαλε σε λάθος θέση τη δίοδο. Έτσι πιθανόν ο Νίκος Rx/Tx το θεώρησε ύψιστη βελτίωση και το αντέγραψε έτσι ακριβώς. Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν πρέπει να προκαταλάβουμε το εσωτερικό τρανζίστορ ( CL - CS ) με αύξηση της διαφοράς τάσης αλλά να νιώθει μόνο τη διαφορά δυναμικού που βλέπει από τη ροή της έντασης πάνω στη Shunt. 
Αυτή τη συνδεσμολογία ίσως θα έπρεπε να την κάνουμε στο τρανζίστορ εξόδου για να είναι προκατειλημμένο να άγει έγκαιρα, αν και νομίζω πως δεν ταιριάζει σε ΝΡΝ. 
Εδώ ταιριάζει το περίφημον " ... άνθρωποι είμαστε και σφάλματα κάνουμε .... "   





> Από το #88 : _Παιδιά !!!! μάλλον τον έλυσα τον γρύφο (στην γραμμική αύξηση της τάσης) ._
> _Λοιπόν εγώ χρησιμοποίησα 10κ ποτενσιόμετρο γιατί "έκανα" με τάσεις 30+βόλτ._
> _Για τάσεις μέχρι τα 16-20βόλτ το ποτενσιόμετρο κάντε το 4,7κ, γιαυτό με το 10άρι φτάνει μέχρι την μέση και μετά "γεμίζει._
> _Βάζοντας λοιπόν 4,7 το πρόβλημα (πιστεύω) θα λυθεί ... ._
> 
> _Δεν παίρνω βέβαια και όρκο ......_



Σχετικά με αυτό, το μελος αυτό,  εδώ έβαλε μεγαλύτερο ποτ για να ξεπεράσει την ~0,7V παραπάνω που προκαλεί η δίοδος. Και γιαυτό δεν παρουσιάζει σιγουριά στα λεγόμενά του.  

Υ.Γ. Άλλο είναι προσωπικά για μένα το θέμα και πρέπει να το ψάξω λίγο .... φοβάμαι μήπως πήρα κάποιον στο λαιμό μου κάνοντας τα παραπάνω λάθη .....

----------


## 744

Δεν νομίζω ότι η δίοδος D4 μπήκε από λάθος. Και μάλιστα είναι επιλεγμένη ισχύος, αφού μέσα από αυτή περνά όλο το ρεύμα εξόδου.

Μπήκε για να ανεβάσει την τάση που δημιουργεί το ρεύμα εξόδου στα 0,7 και πάνω ώστε να ενεργοποιείται πιο εύκολα, από μικρότερα ρεύματα εξόδου, το τρανζίστορ του 723.

Με αυτή την δίοδο λοιπόν θα μπορεί κανείς, θεωρητικά, να ρυθμίζει το ρεύμα εξόδου _σχεδόν_ από 0mA.

Κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη, καλή η προσπάθεια, αλλά μάλλον ατυχής η σχεδίαση και ΔΕΝ θα πρότεινα την υλοποίηση αυτού του κυκλώματος. Έχει πολλά μείον και μάλλον κανένα θετικό.

Είναι κρίμα να παιδεύεται ο κόσμος με διάφορα κυκλώματα που έχουν θέματα με ρυθμίσεις, απόδοση και κατασκευή όταν υπάρχει το απόλυτο, κατά την άποψή μου βέβαια, δοκιμασμένο κύκλωμα του Ελέκτορ. Τα υλικά του του απλούστατα (741 και 3055) που τα βρίσκει κανείς παντού. Αν θέλει ο κατασκευαστής μπορεί να βάλει και καλύτερα βέβαια. Βάζοντας περισσότερα ισχύος αυξάνει και το ρεύμα εξόδου επίσης.

Και με τον περιοριστή απωλειών που περιγράψαμε σε άλλο νήμα, οι απώλειες ισχύος στα pass σχεδόν εξαφανίζονται.

Γιατί λοιπόν ο κόσμος ταλαιπωρείται με τόσα κυκλώματα??
Τέλος για απλά τροφοδοτικά, το LT3080 νομίζω ότι είναι απλά ΚΟΡΥΦΑΙΟ σε απόδοση και ευκολία κατασκευής για τάσης ως 30V και ρεύματα ως 1.1A που με παραλληλισμό φυσικά αυξάνει.

Και για πιο σίγουρα πράγματα είναι και αυτά (χωρίς τη χαρά της κατασκευής αλλά με τη χαρά του ... shopping!)

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005...%2315617%23809

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005...archweb201603_

----------


## Rx/Tx

Τώρα εγώ πρέπει να απαντήσω , λογικά .
Κρατησα κάποιες σημειωσεις κ ξεκινώ για όποιον έχει την υπομονή φυσικά , κ για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σας κ την βοήθειά σας φυσικά.

Το τροφοδοτικό το φτιάχνω για το γιόκα μου, το καμάρι μου που όλα τα τηγανίζει τελικά , για πάρτυ μου έχω τροφοδοτικό 0-50V 0-50Α κ κάνω δουλειά μου , κ αυτός πήρε ενα σαν το πρώτο που έβαλε ο Γιάννης απο τον κινέζο αλλά το πήρε απο τον Βενιέρη κ το εστειλε αδιάβαστο, δεν ξερει δεν ρωτάει κιόλας.
Είπα να του φτιάξω κάτι που θα μπορώ να το επισκευάζω .

Το σχέδιο που εφτιαξα είναι αυτό : 

mine.jpg

Ελπίζω να είναι κατανοητό . 

*Προσοχή* το συνημμένο έχει λάθος .

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Τώρα εγώ πρέπει να απαντήσω , λογικά .
> Κρατησα κάποιες σημειωσεις κ ξεκινώ για όποιον έχει την υπομονή φυσικά , κ για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σας κ την βοήθειά σας φυσικά.
> 
> Το τροφοδοτικό το φτιάχνω για το γιόκα μου, το καμάρι μου που όλα τα τηγανίζει τελικά , για πάρτυ μου έχω τροφοδοτικό 0-50V 0-50Α κ κάνω δουλειά μου , κ αυτός πήρε ενα σαν το πρώτο που έβαλε ο Γιάννης απο τον κινέζο αλλά το πήρε απο τον Βενιέρη κ το εστειλε αδιάβαστο, δεν ξερει δεν ρωτάει κιόλας.
> Είπα να του φτιάξω κάτι που θα μπορώ να το επισκευάζω .
> 
> Το σχέδιο που εφτιαξα είναι αυτό : 
> 
> mine.jpg
> ...



ας παίξουμε βρείτε τις διαφορές : 
LM723 RIGHT.jpg LM723 WRONG.jpg 
είναι προφανές ότι καθαρογράφοντας το θεωρητικό σχήμα πριν από 15 χρόνια έκανε κάποιο λάθος και έπεσε η δίοδος λίγο πιο κάτω και έκτοτε ακολουθούμε όλοι το σφάλμα ως την ύψιστη βελτίωση. Το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις πάνω σε αυτή τη δίοδο σε λάθος θέση είναι να ζεστάνεις καμιά τυρόπιτα αν δεν ψήσεις κανένα ταψί μουσακά !!! 
Τώρα να ρωτήσω που βρήκες τη φωτό με τη δίοδο εκεί κάτω ;;;; Τα λάθη είναι για να μαθαίνουμε !

----------


## Rx/Tx

Γιαννης  στο ποστ 323  

*<<Δεν είμαι σίγουρος πως είναι το σχέδιο που έχεις, βλέπω τρία τρανζίστορ εξόδου στην φωτογραφία με* 
*τρεις αντιστάσεις Εκπομπών?*
*Η R7 στο κύκλωμα που έβαλες υπάρχει, είναι 100Ω? Ή υπάρχει 1ΚΩ όπως στο σχέδιο του Γρηγόρη?*
*Το σημαντικότερο, έχεις βάλεις αντί για 0.33Ω (στο κύκλωμα που έβαλες) 2x0.1Ω (=> 0.05Ω) και την* 
*δίοδο ΗΕR3006PT σε σειρά? >>*

 Πιστεύω οτι το σχεδιο που πόσταρα τα λύνει αυτά.

*<<Την τάση που βλέπω στο πολύμετρο που την μετράς (που είναι ο ένας ακροδέκτης στο κύκλωμα και που ο άλλος)?*
*Μήπως έχεις συνδέσει κάτι λάθος ή υπάρχει κάποιο λάθος στο τυπωμένο, το έχεις ψάξει?>>*


Απο τα ακρα των αντιστάσων R12 η κ συνολικά μαζί με αυτήν της διόδου οταν την έχω σε σειρά αφου δοκιμάζω διάφορες παραλλαγές, στο βίντεο είναι πάντως μόνο η πτώση τάσης απο τις αντιστάσεις.
Το τυπωμένο είναι για γέλια , 5 γραμμές , κ ολα τα αλλα αέρα , ναι το έχω ελέγξει, ξεκόλησα κ μετρησα αντιστάσεις, driver TR, διόδους κλπ.


*<<Η τάση πρέπει να είναι ΟΚ (δεν το έχω φτιάξει το κύκλωμα).>>*

Ναι είναι χλίδα .

*<<Στα άκρα του σετ αντιστάσεις 0.1Ω/δίοδος με τάση εξόδου πχ 10V με το pot του ρεύματος στο ένα* 
*τέρμα και στο άλλο τέρμα, τι μετράς?>>*

Αυτό είναι κ το κουφό , η τάση που πάει στο πιν2 του 723 είναι απο 0V οταν το ποτ/τρο είναι στο μεγιστο (καθολου περιορισμός δλδ) κ φτάνει στα 0.7V οταν είναι στο ελάχιστο , φυσικά η μέγιστη τάη είναι ανάλογα με τι μετράω , δλδ με μια αντισταση 0Ω1 στα 5 A εχω μέγιστη 0,5 V , με δύο παραλληλα στο ίδιο ρεύμα την μιση τάση .
Κ ενώ έχω κανονική μεταβολή τασης στο πιν 2 , δεν έχω σωστό έλεγχο ρεύματος.

*<<Τις ίδιες δύο μετρήσεις στα άκρα του pot αλλά με ένα μικρό φορτίο (100-200-500mA) και πόσο πέφτει η τάση. >>*

θα το κάνω , μεχρι τωρα μετρούσα στα 5Α εως κ 8Α

*<<Τάση πιν 4 με πιν 7 και πιν 4 με "μηδέν Βολτ" (αρνητικό πόδι του πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης) τι μετράς με/χωρίς φορτίο? >>
*
θα το κάνω

<<Το κύκλωμα charge pump δουλεύει σωστά υπό φορτίο, η τάση στα άκρα της Ζένερ 4.7V παραμένει σταθερή όταν βάζεις φορτίο ή όχι?>>

Δεν γνωρίζω το κύκλωμα charge pump, η ζένερ είναι 3.3 V , δλδ το 723 έχει τάση 33+3.3 =36.3 V απο το πιν 11 στο πιν 7 , το πιν 12 κάτι λιγότερο λογω της διόδου 1Ν4001
Μήπως να αλλάξω την 33 ζένερ με μια 30V ? μέχρι τα 40 δεν παίζει το 723? δεν θυμάμαι .

*<<Πιν 11/12 με πιν 7 πόσο παίζει με/χωρίς φορτίο?>>*
θα το μετρήσω 

*<<Το πιθανότερο αφού με φορτίο πέφτει η τάση εξόδου στο μηδέν, είναι να έχεις ενώσει κάτι λάθος...>>*

θα το ξαναδώ Γιάννη , ευχαριστώ

----------


## Rx/Tx

> ας παίξουμε βρείτε τις διαφορές : 
> LM723 RIGHT.jpg LM723 WRONG.jpg 
> 
> Τώρα να ρωτήσω που βρήκες τη φωτό με τη δίοδο εκεί κάτω ;;;; Τα λάθη είναι για να μαθαίνουμε !



Επειδή γίνεται πολύς λόγος περί διόδων , σε πιά αναφαίρεσαι? 

Με το κοκκινο βελάκι τι επισημαίνεις ?

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Λοιπόν , εδώ πάλιιιιιι
> 
> Εχουμε κ λέμε , η κατασκευή είναι αυτή :
> ....... 
> Το σχέδιο που ακολούθησα είναι αυτό : 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82951
> 
> Αλλά δεν έχω βάλει το ΒC557,   τo P3 το έχω παράλληλα με την αντίσταση στην έξοδο κ το ΒC141 έχει αντικατασταθεί με το ΒDW93C σε στύλ Γκρέγκορυ.
> ...



Μήπως πρόσεξες ότι εδώ μας δείχνεις άλλο σχέδιο και ειδικά στην συνδεσμολογία του ποτ ;;; (Η δίοδος είναι στην άλλη θέση)
Στο ένα το μεσαίο (κινητό ) ποδαράκι είναι βραχυκυκλωμένο με την μια άκρη (προσοχή κίνδυνος να ψηθεί το εσωτερικό τρανζίστορ) και στην άλλη είναι ελευθερο να δίνει στο πιν 2 του 723 ένα κλάσμα της αρχικής τιμής από την οποία παίρνει τάση. 
Καταστάλαξε σε ένα σχέδιο να δουμε ακριβώς τι δεν πάει καλά.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Επειδή γίνεται πολύς λόγος περί διόδων , σε πιά αναφαίρεσαι? 
> 
> Με το κοκκινο βελάκι τι επισημαίνεις ?



τι επισημαίνω ;;; ότι αλλάζει η θέση της διόδου από σχέδιο σε σχέδιο ..... 
άσε και την συνδεσμολογία του ποτ ..... 
Δεν φταίς εσύ αλλά βγήκαν πολλά σχέδια έτσι σαν φάρσα !

----------


## Rx/Tx

ΜαστροΤζεπέτο  324


*<<Όλο το θέμα είναι όπως είπε ο γιάννης πριν, στην αντίσταση 0,33Ω, είναι τόσο ;;; 
Μήπως το Ρ3 έχει θέμα ;;; κανένα βραχυκυκλωματάκι ;;; Αφου το αφαιρείς και όλα δουλεύουν άψογα ;;;;*
*Πάντως όταν η τάση είναι στο όριο, δεν καίγονται απαραίτητα τα IC αλλά χάνουν τη σωστή λειτουργία* 
*τους και κάνουν αρλούμπες !*
*Η πτώση τάσης μπορεί να είναι και θέμα Μετ/τη τροφοδοσίας αλλά άστο για μετά αυτό.>>*


Δεν υπάρχει 0Ω33 , υπήρχε στο σχέδιο του Ελέκτορα
Δεν το αφαιρώ ακριβώς , αποσυνδέω το πιν 2 απο τον δρομέα του , βασικά το ίδιο κάνει .
Με φορτίο η χωρίς ακόμα κ στα 8Α η ταση στον εξωμάλυσης πέφτει λιγότερο απο 1V . Aλλά θα το ξαναδώ.
Κάνουν αρλούμπες? δεν το ξέρω, αλλά πάντως δεν ζεσταίνεται.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> ΜαστροΤζεπέτο  324
> 
> 
> *<<Όλο το θέμα είναι όπως είπε ο γιάννης πριν, στην αντίσταση 0,33Ω, είναι τόσο ;;; 
> Μήπως το Ρ3 έχει θέμα ;;; κανένα βραχυκυκλωματάκι ;;; Αφου το αφαιρείς και όλα δουλεύουν άψογα ;;;;*
> *Πάντως όταν η τάση είναι στο όριο, δεν καίγονται απαραίτητα τα IC αλλά χάνουν τη σωστή λειτουργία* 
> *τους και κάνουν αρλούμπες !*
> *Η πτώση τάσης μπορεί να είναι και θέμα Μετ/τη τροφοδοσίας αλλά άστο για μετά αυτό.>>*
> 
> ...



Απλά δες *και τις δύο φωτό* του #335 και σύγκρινε τις διαφορετικές θέσεις της διόδου .... 
Όσο για τις αρλούμπες που λέω τις έχω δει να γίνονται αλλά εσύ αν έχεις Ζενερ 33V δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα, (το επισήμανε ο Γιάννης ).

----------


## Rx/Tx

> τι επισημαίνω ;;; ότι αλλάζει η θέση της διόδου από σχέδιο σε σχέδιο ..... 
> άσε και την συνδεσμολογία του ποτ ..... 
> Δεν φταίς εσύ αλλά βγήκαν πολλά σχέδια έτσι σαν φάρσα !



Τι να σου πω? εχω εδώ κ 30 χρόνια ενα ίδιο τροφοδοτικό με το 723 στα 0-30 κ 0-5Α φτιαγμένο στα νειάτα μου το 1982 με βάση το σχέδιο του ελέκτορα με δύο 2Ν3055 αλλά τροποποιημένο ομως αυτό που πόσταρα στο #334 .
Ομως   ο έλεγχος ρεύματος , μάλλον περιορισμός είναι αφου έχει τριμερ κ όχι ποτ/τρο, δεν λειτουργησε ποτέ. , πριν καιρό το πείραξα τοποθετώντας οπως εδειξα παραπάνω τα κολπα του Γρηγόρη αλλά χωρίς δίοδο .
Η ρυθμιση ρεύματος δουλεψε αλλά απο 0.4Α εως τα μέγιστα .
Οταν προσπαθουσα να κατεβω πιο χαμηλά σε ελεγχο ρεύματος εχανα το μέγιστο ρεύμα εξόδου δλδ δεν μπορουσα να έχω πάνω απο 3,5Α .

----------


## Rx/Tx

> Απλά δες *και τις δύο φωτό* του #335 και σύγκρινε τις διαφορετικές θέσεις της διόδου .... 
> Όσο για τις αρλούμπες που λέω τις έχω δει να γίνονται αλλά εσύ αν έχεις Ζενερ 33V δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα, (το επισήμανε ο Γιάννης ).



Σωστό σε βρίσκω . κάτι παράπεσε   :Lol: , τις διόδους δεν τις έβαλα, δεν ασχολήθηκα κάν ....

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Τι να σου πω? εχω εδώ κ 30 χρόνια ενα ίδιο τροφοδοτικό με το 723 στα 0-30 κ 0-5Α φτιαγμένο στα νειάτα μου το 1982 με βάση το σχέδιο του ελέκτορα με δύο 2Ν3055 αλλά τροποποιημένο ομως αυτό που πόσταρα στο #334 .
> Ομως   ο έλεγχος ρεύματος , μάλλον περιορισμός είναι αφου έχει τριμερ κ όχι ποτ/τρο, δεν λειτουργησε ποτέ. , πριν καιρό το πείραξα τοποθετώντας οπως εδειξα παραπάνω τα κολπα του Γρηγόρη αλλά χωρίς δίοδο .
> Η ρυθμιση ρεύματος δουλεψε αλλά απο 0.4Α εως τα μέγιστα .
> Οταν προσπαθουσα να κατεβω πιο χαμηλά σε ελεγχο ρεύματος εχανα το μέγιστο ρεύμα εξόδου δλδ δεν μπορουσα να έχω πάνω απο 3,5Α .



Ασε, το σχέδιο του Ελέκτωρ το έχω ήδη κάνει και είναι εξαιρετικό, τώρα παλεύω να το χώσω στο κουτί του με όργανα κλπ !!! Έχει τελεστικούς για τις ρυθμίσεις και μάλιστα σταθμισμένους να μην ξεγελιούνται από τις ροές έντασης. Έχει κάποιες άλλες λεπτομέρειες ρύθμισης που περιγράφονται στην αγγλική έκδοση. 

Αυτό το κύκλωμα ενώ αρχικά ξεκίνησα να το διαβάζω, με κέρδισε του Ελέκτωρ και το παράτησα. Παρακολουθούσα όμως τις συζήτησεις γύρω από αυτά δεν είσαι μόνος, τουλάχιστον 3-4 παλεύουν γύρω από αυτό τους τελευταίους μήνες και καμμιά φορά χάνομαι στο τι λέει κάποιος και που για ποιό ακριβώς σημείο του σχεδίου. Αυτό είναι όμως άλλο θέμα.
Εδώ έχουμε αυτό που στηρίζεται στον βασικό σχεδιασμό του 723 και χρησιμοποιεί μόνο τα δικά του μέσα εσωτερικού σχεδιασμού. Κάπως λοιπόν έγινε και έπεσαν διάφορα σχέδια και μας μπέρδεψαν όλους μαζί. Νομίζω ότι από σήμερα τα ξημερώματα άρχισε να ξεκαθαρίζει το τοπίο γύρω από αυτό το κύκλωμα, ελπίζω να βρήκες τις διαφορές τόσο με την δίοδο όπως σου έδειξα όσο και με το ποτ.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Σωστό σε βρίσκω . κάτι παράπεσε  , τις διόδους δεν την έβαλα, δεν ασχολήθηκα κάν ....



Άρα δες το θέμα του ποτ, ποιά είναι η σωστή συνδεσμολογία του στο κύκλωμα ;;; 
Πάντως διάβασα κάπου ότι η βάση του εσωτερικού τρανζίστορ πρέπει να δέχεται ρεύμα μέσω μιας 1Κ για καλύτερη ευζωία του. Πιθανόν θα πρέπει να μπει σε σειρά με τον δρομέα του ποτ αν δεν προκύπτει νωρίτερα από άλλες αντιστάσεις ......

----------


## Rx/Tx

Γιαννης 330


*<<Παλιότερο ποστ του Γρηγόρη που έχει σχέση με το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζει ο Rx/Tx στον έλενχο ρεύματος, στο #77:>>*

Ολα όπως φαίνεται κ στο σχέδιό ΜΟΥ είναι ετσι , κ οπως εχω ήδη πεί οταν αφαιρώ το πιν 2 απο το ποτ/τρο εχω δυνατότητα για μεγιστο ρεύμα στην έξοδο 

*<<Από το #88*
*Παράθεση Αρχικό μήνυμα από moutoulos Εμφάνιση μηνυμάτων*
*Παιδιά !!!! μάλλον τον έλυσα τον γρύφο (στην γραμμική αύξηση της τάσης) .>>*

Αυτό είναι το μόνο πρόβλημα που ΔΕΝ έχω , πάλι καλά να λέμε δλδ  :Lol: 

*<<Σχετικά με δύο 0.1Ω παράλληλα:*
*#128*
*Παράθεση Αρχικό μήνυμα από βαγγέλης Εμφάνιση μηνυμάτων*
*ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΣΑ ΤΟ ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΤΙΚΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΤΙΤΛΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ 0-30V\Ο-20A ΑΛΛΑ 1,4-30V\0-10Α ΟΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ*
*ΛΟΙΠΩΝ ΤΟ ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΤΙΚΟ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΑΨΟΓΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΚΛΙΜΑΚΑ ΤΩΝ ΒΟΛΤ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΤΑ ΑΜΠΕΡ Ο ΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΜΟΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΣΩΣΤΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΑ 10Α ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΑΣΤΑΘΕΙΑ ΜΕ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΝΩ ΚΑΤΩ ΣΤΑ ΑΜΠΕΡ ΠΡΙΝ ΑΠΟ ΛΙΓΟ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΤΟ ΕΞΕΙΣ ΚΡΥΩΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΗ 0,1Ω\20W ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΟ ΑΡΑ ΘΕΛΕΙ 40W ΚΑΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΤΑΞΕΙ (ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΗ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΗ)>>*

Το 1.4 min το ελυσα με το σχεδιο του ελέκτορα .
Αλλά αυτην την ασταθεια δεν την καταλαβαίνω , τι να εννοεί ο συμφορουμίτης ? 

*#130*
*Παράθεση Αρχικό μήνυμα από moutoulos Εμφάνιση μηνυμάτων*
*Παιδιά στο σχέδιο γράφω - έχω <0,1ohm. Βάλτε σαν αυτές που έχετε τώρα 0.1ohn xxW, 2 παράλληλα μεταξύ του,για να πάει 0.05ohm και το πρόβλημα αστάθειας πιστεύω να λυθεί .*




Και δύο κ τρείς έβαλα , αλλά κ πάλι δεν καταλαβαίνω την αστάθεια , δλδ παίζουν τα αμπέρ τρελά πάνω κάτω χωρίς να ακουμπάμε το ποτ/τρο? 

*Μέλος που είχε πρόβλημα με τον περιορισμό ρεύματος στο #246*
*Παράθεση Αρχικό μήνυμα από misigun Εμφάνιση μηνυμάτων*
*Τελικά όλα οκ!!Απλα δεν πάταγε το ποτ στο ποδαράκι 2. Φίλε Δημήτρη το κύκλωμα δουλεύει άψογα!!!
*
Θα βγαλω την βάση κ θα το κολήσω 

*#15*
*Παράθεση Αρχικό μήνυμα από gsmaster Εμφάνιση μηνυμάτων*
*...Αφού ο Γρηγόρης θα λείψει, ας απαντήσω εγώ. Αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με!*

*Το 723 όταν "δεί" στα πιν 2 και 3 τάση μεγαλύτερη απο 0,7V (νομίζω) αρχίζει και μειώνει την τάση εξόδου, (πιν 10) που μειώνει την τάση στην βάση του οδηγού τρανζίστορ και αυτό με την σειρά του, μειώνει την τάση στις βάσεις των τρανζίστορ ισχύος εξόδου.*

Μεγαλύτερη απο 0,7 V ? εδώ δεν φτανει τα 0,5 με το ζόρι κ κόβει τα πάντα . :Lol: 

Νεότερα ...

Χθες εβγαλα διοδο κ αντιστάσεις κ εφτιαξα ενα μικρό πηνίο 12 σπείρες πηνιόσυρμα σε εσ διλαμετρο 1εκ κ το έβαλα αντί για τις αντοστάσεις.
πτώση τάσης στα ακρα του εως 0.023 V μέγιστη, φυσικά την ίδια μετράω κ στο πιν 2 του 723.
Κ ο περιορισμός δούλεψε , δλδ στο μεγιστο του ποτ/τρου μπορώ να έχω εως κ τα  8Α  , δεν είχα φορτιο να πάω παραπάνω, κ κόβει κανονικά απλά τωρα δεν θυμαμαι μέχρι πόσο θα το μετρήσω πάλι .
Ομως απο τις 300 μοιρες του ποτ/τρου ολη η ρύθμιση γινεται στις πρώτες 30-40 το πολύ .

δείχνει σαν να θέλει αλλο σε τιμή , η να φτιάξω ενα αλλο διαιρέτη . 

Είναι τόσο πολύ ευαίσθητο το ''δικό'' μου 723? είναι κ πάνω απο 30 χρόνια αγορά , υπάρχουν ακόμα άραγε ?

----------


## Rx/Tx

> Ασε, το σχέδιο του Ελέκτωρ το έχω ήδη κάνει και είναι εξαιρετικό,



Αυτό που τροποποίησα του Ελέκτορα είναι κ αυτό, σε αυτό αναφέρομαι .

adjustable-30v-lm723-power-supply  new.jpg

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Αυτό που τροποποίησα του Ελέκτορα είναι κ αυτό, σε αυτό αναφέρομαι .



Μάλλον μιλάμε για διαφορετικά κυκλώματα στις ρυθμίσεις, εδώ είναι το δικο σου https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2w4c...ature=emb_logo και κάποιος το αναλύει βρίσκοντας λάθη κλπ δεν εχω καταφέρει να το δω ακόμα, το βράδυ ίσως, δες το και δες ακριβώς το σχέδιο και τι προτείνει ακριβώς ..... 
Θα επανέλθω δημήτριος (δριμύτερος) αλλά αργότερα ....... !!!!

----------


## Rx/Tx

Υπάρχει κ αυτή η λύση , που χρησιμοποιεί την πτώση τάσης στο shunt του αμπερόμετρου για να ελέγξει το ρεύμα 

LM723_Circuit_3.jpg

----------


## Rx/Tx

> Ασε, το σχέδιο του Ελέκτωρ το έχω ήδη κάνει και είναι εξαιρετικό, .



Μήπως θα μπορούσες να το ανεβασεις ? 
Εχω χαθεί απο τα τόσα που παίζουν σε αυτό το θέμα . :Confused1:

----------


## selectronic

> Δεν νομίζω ότι η δίοδος D4 μπήκε από λάθος. Και μάλιστα είναι επιλεγμένη ισχύος, αφού μέσα από αυτή περνά όλο το ρεύμα εξόδου.
> 
> Μπήκε για να ανεβάσει την τάση που δημιουργεί το ρεύμα εξόδου στα 0,7 και πάνω ώστε να ενεργοποιείται πιο εύκολα, από μικρότερα ρεύματα εξόδου, το τρανζίστορ του 723.
> 
> Με αυτή την δίοδο λοιπόν θα μπορεί κανείς, θεωρητικά, να ρυθμίζει το ρεύμα εξόδου σχεδόν από 0mA.
> 
> Κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη, καλή η προσπάθεια, αλλά μάλλον ατυχής η σχεδίαση και ΔΕΝ θα πρότεινα την υλοποίηση αυτού του κυκλώματος. Έχει πολλά μείον και μάλλον κανένα θετικό.
> 
> Είναι κρίμα να παιδεύεται ο κόσμος με διάφορα κυκλώματα που έχουν θέματα με ρυθμίσεις, απόδοση και κατασκευή όταν υπάρχει το απόλυτο, κατά την άποψή μου βέβαια, δοκιμασμένο κύκλωμα του Ελέκτορ. Τα υλικά του του απλούστατα (741 και 3055) που τα βρίσκει κανείς παντού. Αν θέλει ο κατασκευαστής μπορεί να βάλει και καλύτερα βέβαια. Βάζοντας περισσότερα ισχύος αυξάνει και το ρεύμα εξόδου επίσης.
> ...



Τελικά το θέμα της διόδου μόνο ο ίδιος ο Γρηγόρης μπορεί να μας το απαντήσει, αλλά στα τελευταία ποστ συνέβη το παρακάτω:

Εγώ έλεγα ότι η δίοδος είναι εκεί ώστε να έχεις 600mV για τον περιορισμό ρεύματος ακόμα και σε μικρό ρεύμα εξόδου, γιατί η αντίσταση shunt από μόνη της μόνο στα πολλά Αμπέρ θα έχει τόση πτώση τάσης στα άκρα της, το οποίο ισχύει βέβαια αλλά εγώ έγραφα "αλλιώς που θα βρεθούν τα 600mV με μηδέν (ή ας πούμε μόνο 250mA) ρεύμα εξόδου?" και η απάντηση ήταν "δίπλα θα τα βρεις, υπάρχουν δύο τρανζίστορ (οδηγό και ισχύος) που έχουν ~600mV Vbe το καθένα στα άκρα του" αλλά δεν μου είχε περάσει αυτό από το μυαλό, το κατάλαβα όταν το είδα στο κύκλωμα του Elektor από το 1978 που έβαλε ο Rx/Tx χτες, τότε πήρε στροφή ο εγκέφαλός μου και κατάλαβα ότι και έτσι μπορεί να γίνει, οπότε γλυτώνεις τις μεγάλες απώλειες τις διόδου σε σειρά με την shunt, οπότε και πόσταρα το σχέδιο "πάντρεμα" στο #331.

Το βάζω και σε απλοποιημένο σχέδιο του Proteus με τα βολτόμετρα να δείχνουν την πτώση τάσης στο ένα Αμπέρ, απλά αν δεν θα βάλεις δίοδο θα πρέπει να αλλάξεις την ένωση του pot ρεύματος, θα πρέπει να ενωθεί κάπου που να υπάρχει τουλάχιστον 600mV τάση σε σχέση με το άλλο άκρο του, δηλαδή μεταξύ πιν 3 και Βάση οδηγού ή πιν 3 και βάση ΝΡΝ εξόδου:

Κατά τα άλλα το κύκλωμα αυτό κάνει έλεχνο ρεύματος κάπως "στο περίπου", είναι για να κάνεις περιορισμό στο μισό ή ένα Αμπέρ, όχι για 120mA ή 140mA...
Σίγουρα κάτι με τελεστικό θα έκανε και καλύτερο (πιο ακριβή) έλενχο ρεύματος, και θα είχες γραμμικότητα στο pot, και λιγότερες απώλειες αφού θα μπορούσες να βάλεις shunt πολύ μικρής τιμής σε Ωμ, κτλ κτλ όπως είπε ο 744 και όπως είχα αναφέρει στο άλλο thread, ποστ #234:





> ...Πάντως η δίοδος σε σειρά είναι πρόβλημα,  ιδιαίτερα σε 10-20Α ρεύμα εξόδου μιλάμε για ΜΕΓΑΛΕΣ απώλειες και  θερμότητα...
> Το καλύτερο θα ήταν να μπει ένας τελεστικός και μία σκέτη αντίσταση πχ  πάλι 0.1Ω που θα αναλαμβάνει να μετράει (low-side) το ρεύμα εξόδου και  να σκανδαλίζει το πιν 2 του 723:
> Ο (rail-to-rail για να μην χρειαστεί αρνητική τροφοδοσία) τελεστικός  έχει στην μία του είσοδο την πτώση τάσης στην αντίσταση (πχ 0-300mV για  0.1Ω και 3Α max) και στην άλλη είσοδο έχεις ένα TL431 να βγάζει 300mV  και ένα pot για 0-300mV, η έξοδος του τελεστικού πηγαίνει στο πιν 2 και  ΤΕΛΟΣ!
> Έτσι θα γλυτώσεις την δίοδο και τις απώλειές της, μπορείς ακόμα να  βάλεις και μικρότερη αντίσταση "shunt" για 20Α (για 3-4Α max δεν είναι  τίποτα 1-2W).
> Αυτό κάνουν σχεδόν όλα τα τροφοδοτικά με τελεστικούς, low-side current  sensing με αντίσταση shunt μερικών mΩ μέσω τελεστικού (πχ το κλασσικό 3Α  που βρίσκεις από Κίνα)...



Και σίγουρα υπάρχουν καλά ολοκληρωμένα με εγγυημένα specs (αν ακολουθήσεις το datasheet) για μικρά ρεύματα, όπως το LT3080 που αναφέρεις ή το LT3086...
Και του Ελέκτορ "το καλό" κύκλωμα πρέπει να αξίζει μόνο και μόνο για το 4-wire sensing, δεν το έχω φτιάξει ποτέ αλλά έχω δει πόσο παίζει η τάση ανάλογα με το φορτίο πχ σε απλά 3-pin regulators όπως το LM317... :/





> ...Το σχέδιο που εφτιαξα είναι αυτό :
> Ελπίζω να είναι κατανοητό ...



Έχεις κάνει ένα μικρό λάθος στο κύκλωμα charge-pump (έτσι λέγεται απ' όσο ξέρω αυτή η τοπολογία που φτιάχνεις αρνητική τάση φορτίζοντας πυκνωτές όπως σε διπλασιαστή), αλλά ΟΚ κατάλαβα τι έχεις κάνει και από τα γραφόμενα σου παίζει να ξέρεις και περισσότερα από εμένα στα ηλεκτρονικά!

Θα έπρεπε να παίζει το κύκλωμα (και χωρίς την δίοδο αν το pot είναι συνδεδεμένο στην σωστή θέση), μέτρα τι τάσεις έχεις μεταξύ Βάσης ΝΡΝ και +Vout (που είναι το pot σου) και δες αν χρειάζεται να αλλάξεις τις τιμές των εξαρτημάτων (την 5.6ΚΩ σε σειρά με το pot)....
*στην προσομοίωση η πτώση τάσης Vbe του driver είναι πιο μεγάλη γιατί έχω βάλει Darlington...





> Μήπως θα μπορούσες να το ανεβασεις ? 
> Εχω χαθεί απο τα τόσα που παίζουν σε αυτό το θέμα .



Σε αυτό το κύκλωμα του Elektor αναφέρονται ο Δημήτρης και ο συνονόματος αν δεν κάνω λάθος:
https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/dow...do=file&id=277
Πρόσφατη κατασκευή:
https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=98451

----------


## 744

Ναι Γιάννη, άλλο το απλό τροφοδοτικό του Ελέκτορ που έχει το κύκλωμα charge pump για να βγάλει μηδενική τάση εξόδου και άλλο το ακριβείας.

Το επισυνάπτω εκ νέου εδώ. Αυτό είναι το καλό τροφοδοτικό.

----------


## Rx/Tx

Κατέβηκα στη γιάφκα να πάρω τις μετρήσεις που ζητήσατε , αλλά ξέρετε πως είναι αυτά τα πράγματα, κάτι ακούμπησε, η εγώ το ακούμπησα με τον ακροδέκτη του πολύμετρου? 

τσίκ ... τέλος 

Κάηκε το 723, έβγαλε καπνούς το τρίμερ στο πιν 5, κ πριν πάρω είδηση οτι εχω στην εξοδο την τάση εισόδου έχασα τα εξόδου.

Μόνο μια μέτρηση πρόλαβα να κάνω , ητάση στον εξομάλυνσης είναι 40.0V χωρίς φορτίο κ πέφτει στα 37.8 με 8Α ρεύμα εξόδου.

Τώρα είμαι σε φάση παραγγελίας κ sms για ραντεβού παραλαβής .

Κρίμα κ το είχα πάρει ζεστά το θέμα .

Να παραγγείλω κ πάλι 2Ν3055 η να πάω σε κάτι άλλο? Αν κ απο ότι βλέπω τα 2Ν3772 είναι στα 6.8 ευρώ κ τα 3055 στα 3.26 ευρώ.
 Μονόδρομος  τελικά η επιλογή . :Lol: 


Γιάννη πολύ ωραίο το σχέδιο με το τροφοδοτικό ακριβείας θα το μελετήσω .

*Έχεις κάνει* *ένα μικρό λάθος στο κύκλωμα charge-pump,* 

Δίκιο έχεις , πώς τα κατάφερα πάλι ετσι ? Το διορθώνω .

Θα επανέλθω μολις έχω τα υλικά .

Τα λέμε .

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Υπάρχει κ αυτή η λύση , που χρησιμοποιεί την πτώση τάσης στο shunt του αμπερόμετρου για να ελέγξει το ρεύμα 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82961



Ένα ένα, φίλε νίκο, δες τι σημειώνω στη φωτό σου για δεις πως μπορεί να σε τρελάνουν μικρές αστοχίες παραλείψεις και τσιγγουνιές του καθενός που δημοσιεύει κάτι. 
Trush.jpg 
α) βάζει 56VAC ή και 28VAC χωρίς άλλο περιορισμό κι αν πας να προσθέσεις ένα opamp κοινό τότε την έκανες ... 
β) τσιγγουνεύεται δυο διοδάκια και βάζει μόνο δύο διόδους ανόρθωσης και πολλές υποσημειώσεις. 
γ) δεν εμφανίζει την αντίσταση Shunt αλλά την υπονοεί πάνω στο αμπερόμετρο και έχει χώσει και μια δίοδο εκεί κοντά να ψήνει καμιά τυρόπιτα. Όπως εμφανίζεται στο σχεδιο δεν πρόκειται να δουλέψει από έναν νέο ερασιτέχνη .... 
δ)* Έχει κάνει μια πολύ ωραία προρύθμιση για να πιάσει τα επίπεδα που θέλει στα Α* (πράσινος κύκλος)

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Μήπως θα μπορούσες να το ανεβασεις ? 
> Εχω χαθεί απο τα τόσα που παίζουν σε αυτό το θέμα .



Λοιπόν, αυτό που έδωσε πριν ο Γιάννης είναι το καλό, ουδεμία σχεση με τις ρυθμίσεις. Δυο UA741 (LΜ741) κάνουν τις ρυθμίσεις με εξαιρετικό τρόπο. Πλήρεις οδηγίες και εξηγήσεις στο αγγλικό Ελεκτωρ του Δεκέμβρη του 1982. Αλλά πλέον είναι *εντελώς άλλο* κύκλωμα.

----------


## 744

> Γιάννη πολύ ωραίο το σχέδιο με το τροφοδοτικό ακριβείας θα το μελετήσω .



Κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη, αλλά και άλλων νομίζω στο forum, αυτό είναι από τα κορυφαία τροφοδοτικά σε χαρακτηριστικά. Είναι κρίμα να στερούνται όσοι κατασκευάζουν ένα εργαστηριακό τροφοδοτικό σήμερα την υψηλή του απόδοση φτιάχνοντας διάφορα άλλα δήθεν φθηνότερα ή αμφίβολα.

Θες από σταθεροποίηση, θες από κυμάτωση, θες από θόρυβο.

Όσοι το έχουν κατασκευάσει, το χαίρονται δεκαετίες! Εγώ τουλάχιστον 4 ως τώρα και κάτι ακόμα!

Αυτό που θέλει σαν συντήρηση πια είνα αλλαγή τα ποτενσιόμετρα (απόλυτα λογικό) και τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς. Εκείνος ο Frako, αθάνατος!!!

Επίσης έγινε τελευταία συζήτηση και για τον περιοριστή απωλειών ώστε να μην χάνεται σε θερμότητα στα pass περιττή ισχύς. Μικρό κύκλωμα αλλά θαυματουργό. Στο τεύχος 10/1991 του Ελέκτορ και αυτό. Είναι must για τα γραμμικά τροφοδοτικά.

ΜΗΝ ασχολείστε με άλλα σχέδια. Υπάρχει δοκιμασμένο, σκληροτράχηλο και ΚΑΛΟ τροφοδοτικό με συμπαγές τυπωμένο. Και αν θέλει κάποιος 20Α, μια χαρά μπορεί να παραλληλίσει επιπλέον ισχύος και να αλλάξει την αντίσταση shunt.

Και βέβαια έχει και _Sense_ που για μένα είναι ότι καλύτερο σε ένα τροφοδοτικό. Όσα μέτρα καλώδιο και να έχεις, στην άκρη τους θα έχεις την τάση που ρύθμισες. Κορυφαίο! 

ΤΕΛΟΣ.-

----------


## Rx/Tx

Καλώς τον ...

Αυτό που δεν έχω ακόμα καταλάβει είναι , πως ενα τόσο απλό κύκλωμα έχει τόσες πολλές παραλλαγές, κ μάλιστα οχι παραλλαγές απλά για περισσότερο η λιγότερο ρεύμα η τάση στην έξοδο.

Δεν έχω δεί ενα σχέδιο που στα πιν 5 κ 6 να συμφωνεί σε κάποιες τιμές αντιστάσεων , μικρό το κακό θα μου πείς.

Τέλος πάντων εγώ δεν προσπαθώ να προστατεύσω μια συνδεδεμένη συσκευή στο τροφοδοτικό , το ίδιο το τροφοδοτικό προσπαθώ να προστατέψω.
Δλδ ακόμα κ με επιλογέα να μπορούσα να είχα ενα περιοριστή ρεύματος στα 2, 4 κ 6 αμπερ μου φτάνει. Ο μετ/της είναι (ετσι γραφει ) 10Α αλλά δεν θέλω πάνω απο 6Α.

Το κύκλωμα το έλεγξα , δεν έχω κάνει λάθος , άρα κάτι παίζει με τις αντιστάσεις στην έξοδο .
Δε μπορεί να έχω μια τάση στα ακρα της 0Ω1 απο μηδεν εως μισό βολτ ανάλογα με το φορτίο φυσικά , την ίδια τάση να την μετράω κ στο ποδαράκι 2 κ να μην λειτουργεί.
Κάτι παίζει εδώ .

Εν τω μεταξύ , υπάρχει περίπτωση να προβληματίζεται το 723 οδηγώντας το ντράιβερ? δλδ να κάηκε απόψε απο αυτη την αιτία?

----------


## Rx/Tx

> ΜΗΝ ασχολείστε με άλλα σχέδια. Υπάρχει δοκιμασμένο, σκληροτράχηλο και ΚΑΛΟ τροφοδοτικό με συμπαγές τυπωμένο. ΤΕΛΟΣ.-



Με βλέπω εκεί να καταλήγω.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Και για να αποκατασταθεί η αλήθεια τώρα που το ξανακοίταξα πιο καθαρά ο Γρηγόρης δεν είναι κανένας τυχαίος .... Μια χαρά το έχει βάλει στο αρχικό του σχέδιο.
Moutoulos723.jpg 
Έχει τόσο την δίοδο που πολυσυζητιέται να σπαταλά κάποια παραπάνω ενέργεια αλλά την ρύθμιση που κάνει γύρω από το όριο της Έντασης με το ποτ και τις αντιστάσεις και ιδιαίτερα με τις τιμές τους έχει προκαταλάβει το τρανζίστορ να άγει αλλά το αναιρεί αυτό μεσω του ποτ και το μεγάλωμα της αντίστασης που οδηγεί το τρανζίστορ σε απενεργοποίηση σταδιακά. 
Γιατί ως γνωστόν τα τρανζίστορ μέσω της έντασης άγουν ή δεν άγουν και όχι μόνο από την τιμή της VBE. Άρα με 1Κ συνολική αντίσταση που μπορεί κάποιος να βάλει εκεί μόνο ενεργοποιημένο θα είναι το τρανζίστορ.  

Υ.Γ. καλύτερα μην μπλέκουμε τα σχέδια μεταξύ τους ....

----------


## 744

Και για να μην το ψάχνετε στο forum, κάποιος καλός συμφορουμίτης το ανέβασε εδώ:

https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/dow...111a88b5f58d6f

----------


## 744

Και για να μην το ψάχνετε στο forum, κάποιος καλός συμφορουμίτης το ανέβασε εδώ:

https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/dow...111a88b5f58d6f

Και ο περιοριστής απωλειών στο pdf.

----------


## Rx/Tx

Αυτό το _δοκιμασμένο, σκληροτράχηλο και ΚΑΛΟ τροφοδοτικό που λέγαμε κ που αρχίζει να μου αρέσει, σε ποιό τεύχος του Ελληνικού Ελέκτορα έχει δημοσιευθεί ξέρουμε?_

----------


## 744

Δημήτρη, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να προσβάλω τις γνώσεις και την εμπειρία οποιυδήποτε μέλους στο forum.

Ωστόσο, συνήθης τακτική είναι η αντίσταση shunt να είναι όσο το δυνατόν μικρότερη. Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση έχει γίνει συνδυασμός αντίστασης και διόδου (μη γραμμικού στοιχείου δηλαδή), ένας συνδυασμός που η μόνη ωφέλεια είναι να μην χρησιμοποιούμε έναν τελεστικό για ενίσχυση του σήματος από την shunt. Πέρα του ότι εκεί ακριβώς θέλεις γραμμικό στοιχείο, αντίσταση δηλαδή! Και κάπου αλλού διάβασα, δεν θυμάμαι ποιος το έγραψε, έβαλε αντί της αντίστασης ένα... πηνίο!!! Ότι πρέπει για να κάνει έναν ταλαντωτή την κρίσιμη στιγμή!

Επειδή το τρανζίστορ του 723 θέλει 0,6 για να ξεκινήσει την αγωγή του, με την δίοδο έρχεται πολύ κοντά σε αυτό. Με την αντίσταση 0,1 έχουμε την γραμμική μας περιοχή για το ρεύμα που θέλουμε. ΑΛΛΑ! Πάντα αυτό το αλλά! Η απώλεια ισχύος πάνω στην δίοδο είναι ΑΣΚΟΠΑ μεγάλη. Το κόστος ενός τελεστικού αστείο με αποτέλεσμα κλάσης ανώτερο. Ρύθμιση ρεύματος από mA μέχρι όσο θες χωρίς ... σόμπες! Πέρα από την δεδομένη σταθερότητα και την ομαλή λειτουργία.

----------


## 744

> Αυτό το _δοκιμασμένο, σκληροτράχηλο και ΚΑΛΟ τροφοδοτικό που λέγαμε κ που αρχίζει να μου αρέσει, σε ποιό τεύχος του Ελληνικού Ελέκτορα έχει δημοσιευθεί ξέρουμε?_



Στο τεύχος #8 Απρίλιος 1983 του ελληνικού
Στο τεύχος #12 Δεκέμβριος 1982 του αγγλικού

----------


## 744

Ενδιαφέρον link και αυτό σχετικό με το θέμα https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/sho...E2%E5%DF%E1%F2

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Εδώ του αγγλικού ως φωτό, καλύτερα να βρεθει το pdf να έχει καλύτερη ευκρίνεια. Άλλη μια στο επόμενο ποστ. 
Precision Power Supply1.jpgPrecision Power Supply2.jpgPrecision Power Supply3.jpgPrecision Power Supply4.jpgPrecision Power Supply5.jpgPrecision Power Supply6.jpg

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Precision Power Supply7.jpg 
Πρότασή μου προς τους διαχειριστές συντονιστές, από ένα σημείο και μετά  ( #318 )να αλλάξει τίτλο γιατί το κάναμε να μην πω πως το αρχικό θέμα  ..... Ως *συζήτηση περι του περίφημου LM723.*

----------


## selectronic

> Δεν έχω δεί ενα σχέδιο που στα πιν 5 κ 6 να συμφωνεί σε κάποιες τιμές αντιστάσεων , μικρό το κακό θα μου πείς.
> 
> Τέλος πάντων εγώ δεν προσπαθώ να προστατεύσω μια συνδεδεμένη συσκευή στο  τροφοδοτικό , το ίδιο το τροφοδοτικό προσπαθώ να προστατέψω.
> Δλδ ακόμα κ με επιλογέα να μπορούσα να είχα ενα περιοριστή ρεύματος στα  2, 4 κ 6 αμπερ μου φτάνει. Ο μετ/της είναι (ετσι γραφει ) 10Α αλλά δεν  θέλω πάνω απο 6Α.
> 
> Το κύκλωμα το έλεγξα , δεν έχω κάνει λάθος , άρα κάτι παίζει με τις αντιστάσεις στην έξοδο .
> Δε μπορεί να έχω μια τάση στα ακρα της 0Ω1 απο μηδεν εως μισό βολτ  ανάλογα με το φορτίο φυσικά , την ίδια τάση να την μετράω κ στο ποδαράκι  2 κ να μην λειτουργεί.
> Κάτι παίζει εδώ .
> 
> Εν τω μεταξύ , υπάρχει περίπτωση να προβληματίζεται το 723 οδηγώντας το ντράιβερ? δλδ να κάηκε απόψε απο αυτη την αιτία?






Περί φτηνών τρανζίστορ, αντί για ΤΟ-3 2Ν3055/2Ν377x κτλ θα μπορούσες να βάλεις TIP36C που είναι φτηνότερα, αλλά παραπάνω αφού η μεταφορά θερμότητας Junction to Case των ΤΟ-3 είναι καλύτερη από ΤΟ-247 κτλ...

Εννοείτε ότι μπορείς να κάψεις το LM723 από υπερβολικό ρεύμα...

Οι σύνδεση πιν 6 (έξοδος τάσης Vref ~7.15V) με το πιν 5 (μη-αναστρέφουσα  είσοδος error amplifier) είναι απλά ένας διαιρέτης τάσης από την πολύ  σταθερή εσωτερική Vref στην είσοδο του τελεστικού, το datasheet αναφέρει  ότι η τάση αυτή θα πρέπει να είναι τουλάχιστον 2V πάνω από την τάση του  πιν 7 (-V ή γη σε πολλά κυκλώματα) αλλά ο καθένας επιλέγει αντιστάσεις  για διάφορες τιμές τάσης, πχ στο κύκλωμα του Γρηγόρη η τάση είναι  περίπου 1.4V (και μέχρι εκεί κατεβαίνει η τάση εξόδου). Επίσης οι τιμές  αλλάζουν γιατί δεν υπάρχει "σωστή" τιμή αντίστασης, όσο το ρεύμα που  τραβάς από την Vref είναι μικρό, είτε βάλεις 2.2ΚΩ/1ΚΩ είτε 4.7Κ/2.14ΚΩ  στο πιν 5 πάλι 2.23V θα έχεις...

Μη 500mV μεταξύ πιν 2-3 δεν γίνεται τίποτα, όπως και με 400mV ή 200mV,  στα περίπου 600mV  θα ξεκινήσει ο περιορισμός (στην πράξη ίσως μερικές δεκάδες mV πιο πάνω ή κάτω).
Για να μπορείς να περιορίσεις το μέγιστο ρεύμα εξόδου πχ στα 500mA θα  πρέπει όταν το ρεύμα εξόδου είναι 0.5Α να έχεις ας πούμε 600.0mV μεταξύ  πιν 2-3, και αφού μία 0.05Ω ή 0.1Ω δεν θα έχει τόση τάση, θα πρέπει να  "κλέψεις" τάση από αλλού, το αρχικό κύκλωμα του Γρηγόρη χρησιμοποιεί την  δίοδο ισχύος, το κύκλωμα του Ελέκτορ που έβαλες εσύ (και το κύκλωμα που  έχεις στην πλακέτα?) χρησιμοποιεί την Vbe του ΝΡΝ εξόδου.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση θα πρέπει στα 0.5Α να έχεις 600mV μεταξύ πιν 2-3, αν  έχεις μόνο 500mV τότε ΔΕΝ μπορείς να περιορίσεις το ρεύμα!

Στο σχέδιό σου  έχεις το σετ 10K pot/5.6K παράλληλα με το σετ αντίσταση 0.05Ω και δίοδο  (σε ερωτηματικό), θα παίξει έτσι λόγο της πτώσης τάσης ~600mV στην  δίοδο (αν δεν υπάρχει τότε δεν παίζει).
Κάνε μία μικρή αλλαγή για να  γλυτώσεις την δίοδο, σύνδεσε το pot στο πιν 10 όπως παρακάτω και δεν θα  χρειαστείς την δίοδο, όπως στο κύκλωμα του 1978:
*δεν έβαλα στο σχέδιο μετ/στη, 33V Zener και charge pump αλλά δεν πρέπει να αλλάζει και τίποτα  :Unsure: 

*Έχεις φτιάξει ένα υβρίδιο των κυκλωμάτων Ελέκτορ 1978/Γρηγόρη, θα πρέπει να ξανα-υπολογίσεις τις τιμές των εξαρτημάτων για την αρνητική τάση κτλ, δηλαδή τις τιμές pot και των αντιστάσεων σε σειρά με αυτά (5.6Κ για το ρεύμα και 2.2Κ για την τάση)!!!*

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Πάρα πολύ ανάλυση αλλα έιναι προς ώφελος όλων μας επι του θέματος κατάργησα τη δίοδο αλλά δεν δούλεψε καθόλου ο περιορισμός μέχριν 2Α δοκίμασα η αντίσταση είναι 0.16Ω (2 αντιστάσεις 0,33Ω 5W παράλληλα) μήπως είναι λίγη? με τη δίοδο ο περιορισμός δούλευε καλά κατέβαινε στα 50ma ίσως και παρακάτω.

----------


## 744

Λογικό δεν είναι? Το έχουμε εξηγήσει πολλές φορές σε πολλά νήματα τι κάνει η δίοδος.

Το ξαναλέω. Για να λειτουργήσει ο περιορισμός ρεύματος (δες ΚΑΛΑ το post # 368 παραπάνω), πρέπει στα 2-3 του 723 να έχεις >0,6 volt.

Εσύ τώρα τί έκανες χωρίς τη δίοδο? Για να αναπτύξεις >0,6 volt στην 0,1 ωμ αντίσταση ΠΟΣΟ ρεύμα εξόδου χρειάζεσαι? Τόσο: 0,6/0,1 δηλαδή 6Α!!!!!

Με την δίοδο όμως είσαι ήδη στα 0,6 του 723 και ξεκινάς από εκεί. Για να μειώσεις την ευαισθησία τώρα, και να μπορείς να έχεις και πάνω μερικά mA ρεύμα εξόδου, μπήκε το δικτύωμα με το ποτενσιόμετρο.

ΑΛΛΑ, ξαναλέω δεν είναι καλή σχεδίαση. Για αυτό το λόγο στο Τροφοδοτικό ακριβείας του Ελέκτορ υπάρχει ο καημένος 741 τελεστικός.

Άσε τους πειραματισμούς, γιατί βλέπω ότι όσες φορές και να τα λέμε, έχεις έλειμμα θεωρίας στη λειτουργία των κυκλωμάτων, του νόμου του Ωμ, της λειτουργίας των τρανζίστορ.

Συνιστώ να φτιάξεις κάτι που εγγυημένα δουλεύει σωστά (post #361) και να μην παιδεύεσαι άλλο.

----------

selectronic (03-02-21)

----------


## 744

Δημήτρη, γνήσιο pdf από το 1982 δεν θα βρεθεί.

Ανεβάζω όμως αρκετά καλά επεξεργασμένο pdf που έχει searchable κείμενο.

----------


## 744

Και το 7ο

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

> Λογικό δεν είναι? Το έχουμε εξηγήσει πολλές φορές σε πολλά νήματα τι κάνει η δίοδος.
> 
> Το ξαναλέω. Για να λειτουργήσει ο περιορισμός ρεύματος (δες ΚΑΛΑ το post # 368 παραπάνω), πρέπει στα 2-3 του 723 να έχεις >0,6 volt.
> 
> Εσύ τώρα τί έκανες χωρίς τη δίοδο? Για να αναπτύξεις >0,6 volt στην 0,1 ωμ αντίσταση ΠΟΣΟ ρεύμα εξόδου χρειάζεσαι? Τόσο: 0,6/0,1 δηλαδή 6Α!!!!!
> 
> Με την δίοδο όμως είσαι ήδη στα 0,6 του 723 και ξεκινάς από εκεί. Για να μειώσεις την ευαισθησία τώρα, και να μπορείς να έχεις και πάνω μερικά mA ρεύμα εξόδου, μπήκε το δικτύωμα με το ποτενσιόμετρο.
> 
> ΑΛΛΑ, ξαναλέω δεν είναι καλή σχεδίαση. Για αυτό το λόγο στο Τροφοδοτικό ακριβείας του Ελέκτορ υπάρχει ο καημένος 741 τελεστικός.
> ...



Κατ' αρχήν ευχαριστώ γιατο σχέδιο με τη δίοδο δεν νομίζω να είμαι στα ο.6V kαι άνω  ο περιορισμός δούλευε κανονικά και σχετικά  γραμμικά μέχρι τα 2Α είχα τη δυνατότητα τα κάνω έλεγχο, βεβαίως και γνωρίζω  για τις θερμικές απώλειες και όσο για τον νομο του Ωμ βεβαίως τον γνωρίζω σχετικά καλα και τον εχω εφαμόσει πολλές φορές όσο για τα τρανζίστορ μπορεί να μην είμαι εξπέρ αλλά αν δεν γνώριζα σχετικά δεν θα είχα ασχοληθεί.

----------


## 744

Πάλι δεν κατάλαβες...

----------


## selectronic

-Θες περίπου 600mV μεταξύ πιν 2-3 του LM73 για να ενεργοποιήσεις τον περιορισμό ρεύματος.
-Ανάμεσα στην πηγή των 600mV και το 723 υπάρχει η 5.6ΚΩ και το 10ΚΩ pot για να ρυθμίζεις το μέγιστο ρεύμα.
-Πρέπει από κάπου να βρεις ~600mV με μηδενικό ρεύμα εξόδου, ή θα βάλεις δίοδο σε σειρά με την 0.1Ω και το pot/5.6KΩ θα ενωθεί εκεί, ή θα χρησιμοποιήσεις την Vbe του/των τρανζίστορ οπότε το pot/5.6ΚΩ θα συνδεθούν μεταξύ πιν10 και +Vout...

Κανείς μας δεν ξέρει τα πάντα (και πρώτος εγώ!), όλοι ξεκινάμε από το μηδέν και συνεχίζουμε να μαθαίνουμε μέχρι να πεθάνουμε αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι μερικές φορές δεν διαβάζεις τις 3-4 γραμμές θεωρίας που θα σε βοηθήσουν να καταλάβεις πως δουλεύει το κύκλωμα, με αποτέλεσμα να γράφουμε τα ίδια και τα ίδια...

Φιλικά και με διάθεση για βοήθεια  :Smile:

----------


## Rx/Tx

> Και κάπου αλλού διάβασα, δεν θυμάμαι ποιος το έγραψε, έβαλε αντί της αντίστασης ένα... πηνίο!!! Ότι πρέπει για να κάνει έναν ταλαντωτή την κρίσιμη στιγμή!



Εγώ το έκανα , ηθελα να βολέψω ενα σχετικό μήκος αγωγού τόσο ώστε να έχω εστω μια ελάχιστη έδειξη Ωμ στο πολύμετρο. Τρίχες δλδ . :Blushing: 





> Επειδή το τρανζίστορ του 723 θέλει 0,6 για να ξεκινήσει την αγωγή του, με την δίοδο έρχεται πολύ κοντά σε αυτό. Με την αντίσταση 0,1 έχουμε την γραμμική μας περιοχή για το ρεύμα που θέλουμε. ΑΛΛΑ! Πάντα αυτό το αλλά! Η απώλεια ισχύος πάνω στην δίοδο είναι ΑΣΚΟΠΑ μεγάλη. Το κόστος ενός τελεστικού αστείο με αποτέλεσμα κλάσης ανώτερο. Ρύθμιση ρεύματος από mA μέχρι όσο θες χωρίς ... σόμπες! Πέρα από την δεδομένη σταθερότητα και την ομαλή λειτουργία.



Ωραία όλα αυτά , κ μιας κ είμαστε καραντινιασμένοι, αυτός ο τελεστικός μπορεί να προστεθεί στο κύκλωμα του 723? σαν μια αναβάθμιση ενα πράμα δλδ .
Θα μου πείς όλα γίνονται, πλακέτα υπάρχει , κέφι διαθέτομεν, αντε να πιάνουμε τα μολύβια ....

----------


## Rx/Tx

> Στο τεύχος #8 Απρίλιος 1983 του ελληνικού



Οκ, ευχαριστώ , σελίδα 38 , νάσαι καλά , κοίτα τι έχω στο ράφι (στο πισί δλδ) το μπαρμπάδι κ με τι ασχολούμαι . :Lol:

----------


## 744

Δεν θα συνιστούσα πατέντες επί πατεντών!

Έχεις το καλό πράμα που σαλεύει, βάρα το όπως είναι!

----------


## Rx/Tx

Γιάννη 744, οπως έχω ήδη αναφέρει έχω τροφοδοτικό 0-50V / 0-50A ,  με ρυθμίσεις τάσης κ ρεύματος , εδώ απλά μάζεψα οτι είχα κ περνάω την καραντινιασμένη ζωή μου .

Σήμερα το έκανα βίδες πάλι , κ τελικά θα βάλω τα 2SC5200 , αλλά πλέον 4 αντί των τριών 2Ν3055, αυτό αλλάζει την θέση των υλικών κ της καλωδίωσης κ έχω λίγη δουλίτσα ηλεκτρικής φύσης .
Τελείωσα κ την λαμαρινοδουλειά , επειδη τοποθετώ μια δεύτερη επιπλέον ψύκτρα 16*10 , κ θα μοιράσω εκει τα τρανζίστορ. 
Τις ψύκτρες τις έβαλα να κοιτούν η μια την αλλη στα κενά έβαλα λαμαρίνα κ στο τούνελ που σχηματίστηκε θα βάλω στο ένα ακρο του  ενα ανεμιστήρα απο τροφοδοτικό υπολογιστή 8*8εκ , μάλιστα θα χρησιμοποιήσω κ το κυκλωματάκι του με τον αισθητήρα θερμοκρασίας που μεταβάλει την ταχύτητά του.

Ες αύριον τα σπουδαία λοιπόν .

Σημ: Κάπου έχω αρχίσει να αισθάνομαι κ άσχημα που σας έμπλεξα όλους με την κατασκευή αυτή .  Αλλά όλο αυτό έχει κ την φάση του  :Biggrin: 

Τα λέμε.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Θα μου πείς όλα γίνονται, *πλακέτα υπάρχει* , κέφι διαθέτομεν, αντε να πιάνουμε τα μολύβια ....



Όταν λες πλακέτα υπάρχει, τι εννοείς  ακριβώς ;;; Θα αντιγράψεις το σχέδιο ;;; Έχεις πλακέτα για αποχάλκωση ;;; 
Επιπλέον θέλει δύο τελεστικούς .....

----------


## selectronic

> ...Ωραία όλα αυτά , κ μιας κ είμαστε καραντινιασμένοι, αυτός ο τελεστικός μπορεί να προστεθεί στο κύκλωμα του 723? σαν μια αναβάθμιση ενα πράμα δλδ .
> Θα μου πείς όλα γίνονται, πλακέτα υπάρχει , κέφι διαθέτομεν, αντε να πιάνουμε τα μολύβια ....







> Δεν θα συνιστούσα πατέντες επί πατεντών!
> 
> Έχεις το καλό πράμα που σαλεύει, βάρα το όπως είναι!



+1000 για το "σίγουρο" κύκλωμα του Ελέκτορ, αλλά μιας και γίνεται συζήτηση και είμαστε σε φόρουμ ηλεκτρονικών, έτσι θα μπορούσε να γίνει ο έλενχος ρεύματος με τελεστικό:

Το LM723 παραμένει ως έχει στον ρόλο του ελένχου της τάσης αλλά δεν ανακατεύεται καθόλου με το ρεύμα, το μόνο που κάνει είναι να προσπαθεί να βγάλει την Χ τάση στην έξοδο (CV).
Μπαίνει ένας τελεστικός ("rail-to-rail" ώστε να μην χρειαστεί και αρνητική τροφοδοσία) που συγκρίνει την πτώση τάσης σε ένα shunt με την τάση που φτιάχνουμε με το pot του ρεύματος (CC). Πχ ας πούμε ότι βάζουμε για shunt ένα τουβλάκι 0.05Ω/10W και θέλουμε μέγιστο ρεύμα εξόδου 10Α, αυτό σημαίνει 500mV μέγιστη τάση στο shunt, οπότε θέλουμε 500mV στο pot για 0-500mV στην είσοδο του τελεστικού που σημαίνει 0-10Α ρεύμα εξόδου, όμορφα και γραμμικά. 
Όταν το ρεύμα στο shunt φτάσει το όριο που έχουμε θέσει με το pot, ο τελεστικός αρχίζει και κόβει την τάση στην Βάση του driver, οπότε η τάση εξόδου πέφτει όσο χρειάζεται ώστε να μείνει το ρεύμα σταθερό. Η 560Ω φροντίζει να μην βραχυκυκλώνει η έξοδος του LM723 όταν είμαστε σε λειτουργία CC και η δίοδος στην έξοδο του τελεστικού εξασφαλίζει ότι ο τελεστικός μόνο κόβει την οδήγηση των τρανζίστορ (αν δεν υπήρχε τότε θα είχαμε φτιάξει ένα dummy load αντί για τροφοδοτικό).
Την τάση τροφοδοσίας του τελεστικού την φτιάχνεις με Ζένερ/78xx/ότι θες και απο την τάση αυτή φτιάχνεις και τα 500mV του pot πχ με ένα TL431 (δεν το έχω βάλει στο κύκλωμα).

Προσοχή στο κομμάτι του LM723, θα πρέπει να μετράει την τάση εξόδου *μετά το shunt*, αλλιώς η πτώση τάσης του shunt θα αφαιρείτε από την τάση στο φορτίο (δηλαδή πάει η σταθεροποίηση τάσης)!

Σαν παράδειγμα έβαλα 0.05Ω shunt που σημαίνει 500mV και *5W* στα 10Α, αλλά αν βάλεις καλό τελεστικό τότε το shunt θα μπορούσε να είναι πολύ μικρότερο για μικρότερες απώλειες... Τα φτηνά LED αμπερόμετρα από Κίνα έχουν νομίζω on-board 10mΩ shunt (άρα μόνο 100mV και 1W dissipation στα 10Α), όσα έχουν εξωτερικό shunt μετράνε συνήθως 75mV full-scale (δηλαδή 75mV στα 10Α άρα 7.5mΩ κτλ).

Το κύκλωμα είναι χοντρικά σχεδιασμένο σαν παράδειγμα, δεν έχω βάλει decoupling/frequency compensation πυκνωτές και άλλα τέτοια...

----------

nestoras (05-02-21)

----------


## selectronic

Το πρόβλημα με τα shunt πολύ μικρής αντίστασης (για μικρές απώλειες) είναι ότι μιλάμε για μέτρηση πολύ μικρών τάσεων, δεν μπορείς να μετράς *μ*V με ένα LM358 που έχει 2mV typ Input Offset, ούτε να έχεις μία Vref που να έχει 100μV θόρυβο και 10-20mV temperature drift...
Άλλο ένα TL431 των 10c με 2% ακρίβεια, άλλο ένα REF50xx των 5ευρώ που έχει 0.1%/8ppm temp drift specs και άλλο ένα LTZ1000 των 50ευρώ...
Πόσο αλλάζει η αντίσταση ενός φτηνού 75mV/10A shunt από Κίνα όταν ανεβάζει θερμοκρασία μέσα στο κουτί του τροφοδοτικού? Και σωστή αντίσταση shunt να πάρεις, υπάρχουν κάποια χαρακτηριστικά, τίποτα δεν είναι τέλειο στην πραγματικότητα...

Πχ για ένα Κινέζικο 75mV/10A shunt έχουμε 7.5mV ανά 1Α, αν θέλουμε να ρυθμίζουμε τον περιορισμό ρεύματος στο 1Α και να μην υπάρχει πάνω από 1% αλλαγή (=>10mA), μιλάμε για *70μV*!
Πόσο σταθερή είναι η Vref που έχουμε? Πόσο καλός είναι ο τελεστικός μας? Ακόμα και με έναν καλό zero-drift/precision/low-noise/ultra-super-ψήνει και καφέ instrumentation amplifier και διαφορική μέτρηση και κοντά/στριμμένα καλώδια από PCB σε shunt, κάποιος θόρυβος θα υπάρχει! Όταν μιλάμε για μV τα πάντα παίζουν ρόλο, πχ όχι μόνο η ελάχιστη αντίσταση των διαδρόμων του PCB ή των καλωδίων που πάνε στο shunt, αλλά και η απειροελάχιστη χωρητικότητα και αυτεπαγωγή που έχει 10mm διάδρομος!
Εντάξει, γενικά η σωστή σχεδίαση ενός PCB είναι τέχνη, ας σταματήσω εδώ πριν αρχίσω να μιλάω για guard pins και άλλα τέτοια χαζά...

Αν θες να ανάψεις το τροφοδοτικό, να το βάλεις σε CC mode να ρίχνει 350mA σταθερά σε μία αντίσταση και μετά από 10 λεπτά το ρεύμα να είναι ακόμα 350mA και όχι 349 ή 351mA, δεν το συζητάω καν, ακόμα και μηχανήματα πολλών χιλιάδων θέλουν σταθερή θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος και έναν X χρόνο "warm-up" για να πιάσουν τα spec τους...


Εν κατακλείδι, ναι το να έχεις μία δίοδο να καίει 20W για πλάκα δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο και το σωστό θα ήταν να αποφεύγουμε τις απώλειες αλλά καμιά φορά είναι καλύτερο να "σπαταλάς" 2-3W μία φορά στις χίλιες που θα τραβήξεις 10Α από το τροφοδοτικό σου (εκτός αν θα το έχεις για φόρτιση lead-acid μπαταριών με τις ώρες το εργαλείο) και να συμφιλιωθείς με το γεγονός ότι τίποτα δεν είναι τέλειο...

Bonus ενδιαφέρον βίντεο περί τι σημαίνει 70μV:

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

.... νομίζω πως η λύση των πολλαπλών αντιστάσεων (με ασφαλή μεταγωγή ) ανά επίπεδο έντασης είναι μονόδρομος. Δεν μπορείς να μετρας επίπεδο μερικών mA έως και πολλών (50Α) με μία μόνο αντίσταση.

----------


## selectronic

Απλά δεν γίνεται να τα έχουμε όλα, ή μάλλον κοστίζει ακριβά και πρέπει να ξέρεις και τι κάνεις, δεν θα φτιάξω ποτέ εγώ κύκλωμα που θα έχει τις επιδόσεις ενός σωστού τροφοδοτικού πχ του Ελέκτορ...

Αυτόν τον καιρό παλεύω την 471η εκδοχή του "δικού μου" τροφοδοτικού, βασικά ένα copy-paste κόψε-ράψε από διάφορα κυκλώματα και τοπολογίες που έχω δει, και παλεύω με loop stability, phase margin και άλλα τέτοια ωραία, DC sweeps στο Proteus για να δω πόσο γρήγορος μπορεί να είναι ένας τελεστικός χωρίς να ταλαντώνει, πόσο μικρό πυκνωτή μπορώ να έχω στην έξοδο κτλ, αλλά μερικές φορές σκεύτομαι πως ότι και να κάνω κάτι θα μου διαφύγει και πως ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ένα σωστό κύκλωμα από ανθρώπους που έχουν σπουδάσει και ξέρουν τι κάνουν θα ήταν καλύτερο... Αλλά είμαι πεισματάρης!  :Biggrin: 

Τέλος πάντων όπως είχα αναφέρει και πριν μερικές μέρες υπάρχουν μηχανήματα 15KW (πχ 0-30V/*0-510A*) με προδιαγραφές 12mV RMS ripple 5Hz-1MHz, απλά είναι κάπως πιο σύνθετα από ένα LM723 και μερικά τρανζίστορ:  :Tongue2: 
https://www.us.lambda.tdk.com/produc...esys-plus.html

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Κατ' αρχήν να γράφουμε σε αυτό το θάμα μιας και το σχέδιο είναι του Γρηγόρη άσχετα αν είναι σε πιο μικρή έκδοση, έβαλα τις ψύκτρες στα δύο τρανζ. εξόδου (3055) και παρατήρησα ότι το ένα ζεστενοταν πολύ περισσότερο απο το άλλο περίπου στα 5 λεπτά το δοκίμασα στο όριο του μ/τ 12βόλτ 2,5Α δοκίμασα χωριστά ένα ένα τα εξόδου αλλά δεν είδα διαφορά στο ίδι ρεύμα ίδια τάση οι  αντίστάσεις εξισορρόποισης είναι ο.1Ω όπως στο αρχικό σχέδιο μήπως πρέπει να μπουν μεγαλύτερης τιμής, οι ψύκτρες είναι δύο χωριστές 11χ5,5χ3 ήταν μία και την έκοψα γιατί έτσι βόλευε να μπεί πίσω στο κουτί.

----------


## 744

Τα 2Ν3055 είναι ακριβώς της ίδιας μάρκας και σειράς?

----------


## selectronic

Με τα δύο τρανζίστορ παράλληλα όπως πρέπει με τις αντιστάσεις Εκπομπών τους, βάλε μεγάλο φορτίο (όχι υπερβολές όμως) και μέτρα με πολύμετρο *στην κλίμακα των mV αν έχει* την τάση στα άκρα της κάθε αντίστασης 0.1Ω, έτσι θα δεις αν μοιράζονται το ρεύμα σωστά.

Το γιατί μπορεί να μην γίνεται αυτό εξαρτάτε από πολλά, τα τρανζίστορ είναι ίδια (μάρκα/παρτίδα, μέτρα αν έχεις οργανάκι το Hfe), η διατομή και το μήκος των καλωδίων είναι ίσο και στα δύο, οι ενώσεις είναι σωστές (μήπως το ένα έχει χαλαρή ένωση κάπου?), κτλ κτλ

Πάντως αν έχεις Κινέζικα τρανζίστορ δεν θα δουλέψουν ποτέ σωστά...

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Nαι τα τρανζίστορ είναι καινούργια ίδιας μάρκας, κινέζικα θα είναι τι άλλο οργανάκι hfe δεν έχω έχω παραγγείλει μέσω του Δημήτρη (μάστρο τζεπέτο) και το περιμένω, να πω ότι το ένα εξόδου ζεστενόταν υπερβολικά τα 2,5Α για 2 3055 έστω και στα 12βόλτ νομίζω δεν είναι υπερβολή.

----------


## selectronic

Κινέζικα εννοώ αν είναι από eBay/Bangood/AliExpress/κτλ, ή αν είναι από σωστό προμηθευτή όπως TME/Mouser/RS κτλ, όπως αυθεντικά τρανζίστορ θα πουλάει ο ΤΟΡ στα μεγάλα Ελληνικά μαγαζιά (Φανός/Ξηρουχάκης/κτλ), για μικρά μαγαζιά "της γειτονιάς" δεν θα έβαζα το χέρι μου στη φωτιά...

Μήπως δεν έχει πατήσει καλά το ένα στην ψύκτρα του ή δεν είναι εντελώς ίσια η επιφάνεια της τελευταίας γιατί κάτι δεν πήγε καλά στο κόψιμο στα δύο?
Μήπως κάποιο καλώδιο έχει κοπεί εσωτερικά (πχ από συνεχόμενο κούνημα πέρα-δώθε) και δεν μπορεί να περάσει από εκεί ρεύμα, άρα πάει όλο στο άλλο τρανζίστορ?
Μήπως ένα από τα δύο το είχες σε προηγούμενες δοκιμές και έχει αρπάξει?

Ξανακοίτα τις συνδέσεις μην έχει γίνει κάτι λάθος...

----------


## 744

Γιάννη, μην παίρνεις όρκο για όλους τους προμηθευτές της χώρας. Δεν ξέρεις από που προμηθεύονται τα υλικά τους...

Θα συνιστούσα Mouser, Arrow, DigiKey από έξω και εδώ Superchip.

Θύμιο, θα σε παρακαλούσα να βοηθούσες στα κείμενά σου με καμιά τελεία, κανένα κόμμα, ώστε να μην διαβάζουμε 10 φορές μέχρι να καταλάβουμε τι γράφεις.

Τώρα, αν τα 2,5Α και 12 Volt είναι ΟΚ, δεν φτάνει αυτό όπως το έθεσες.

Τα τρανζίστορ έχουν στα χαρακτηριστικά τους ένα σχήμα που λέγεται SOA και είναι το σημαντικότερο δεδομένο, ειδικά για τα ισχύος. Στο σχήμα αυτό θα δεις τον συνδυασμό τάσης, ρεύματος και διάρκειας. Δηλαδή έχει διάφορες καμπύλες ασφαλούς περιοχής λειτουργίας, άλλη με παλμική λειτουργία και μικρούς παλμούς, άλλη με DC.

Αυτό το διάγραμμα έχει προκαλέσει πολλές εκπλήξεις! Κανείς περιμένει από ένα τρανζίστορ των 50Α να λειτουργεί μια χαρά με ρεύμα 25Α και τάσεις ας πούμε μισές από το όριο καταστροφής του. Τελικά με μελέτη φαίνεται ότι το ασφαλές ρεύμα είναι 1,5Α!!!

Για το 2N3055 θα έλεγα όχι πάνω από 1Α και μόνον! Αν θέλεις 5Α θα βάλεις 5 x 2Ν3055.

----------


## Rx/Tx

Επειδή πριν 2-3 σελίδες ζητήθηκαν μερικές μετρήσεις στην δική μου κατασκευή.

Πρώτον έκανα μια αλλαγή βάσης στο 723 , κάτι που χρειαζόταν κ ίσως τα προβλήματα να περοέρχονταν απο εκεί , αφού μετά την αλλαγή 
καλυτέρευσε η λειτουργία του.

Τώρα χρησιμοποιώ αντί για 3 * 2Ν3055 , 4* 2SC5200, φυσικά με 4 αντιστάσεις 0Ω1 15W στους εκπομπούς .

Λοιπόν:
Α) Με φορτίο 8Ω το ρεύμα εξόδου τερματίζει με τάση εξόδου 28V στα 4Α περίπου με το ποτ/τρο ρεύματος στο μέγιστο κ με το ποτ/τρο στο ελάχιστο το ρεύμα εξόδου περιορίζεται στα 1.8Α, με αντίσταση φορτίου 0Ω1 όλα αυτά. 
Β) Με το ίδιο φορτίο αλλά με δύο αντιστάσεις 0Ω1 παράλληλα στα 28-29 V έχω μια μικρή αύξηση στα Α , περίπου δλδ 5,3Α με το ποτ/τρο ρεύματος στο μέγιστο 
 κ με το ποτ/τρο στο ελάχιστο το ρεύμα εξόδου περιορίζεται κ πάλι στα 1.8Α

Με ρεύμα εξόδου 2Α κ τάση στα 13V με το ποτ/τρο ρεύματος στο μέγιστο μετράω στην αντίσταση 0Ω1 98mV.

Mε αναφορά το πιν7 , στο πιν 2 εχω 15 V  χωρίς φορτίο κ στο ίδιο πιν έχω 16 V με ρεύμα εξόδου 2Α.

Στο πιν 5 εχω 3.8 V χωρίς φορτίο , κ 3.8 V με 2Α ρεύμα , στο δε πιν 6 εχω αντίστοιχα 7 V κ 7 V.

Η τάση στον εξομάλυνσης είναι 39 V κ πέφτει στα 36.6 με φορτίο 8 Ω κ ρεύμα 2Α (αυτό δεν μ άρεσε αλλά λέμε ....) 

Στο πιν 11 εχω 34.05 V χωρίς ρεύμα εξόδου κ στο πιν 12 μετράω  36.8V  με φορτίο τα 2Α πάντα  
Στο πιν 12 εχω 34.43 V χωρίς ρεύμα εξόδου κ στο πιν 12 μετράω 32.6V  με φορτίο τα 2Α  , κ οι δύο αυτές μετρήσεις με αναφορά το (-) του εξομάλυνσης .

Με αναφορά το πιν 7 , στο 11 εχω 37.3 χωρίς ρεύμα εξόδου κ 36.6  στα 2Α ρεύμα εξόδου.
Με αναφορά το πιν 7 , στο 12 εχω 36.8 χωρίς ρεύμα εξόδου κ 35.8  στα 2Α ρεύμα εξόδου.
Λογικό αφου σε σειρά στο πιν 12 υπάρχει η 2Ν4001.

Στο πιν 4 με αναφορά το (-) του εξομάλυνσης μετράω 0.53V χωρίς ρεύμα εξόδου κ 0.56 στα 2Α
Στο πιν 7 με αναφορά το (-) του εξομάλυνσης μετράω -3.3 V χωρίς ρεύμα εξόδου κ -3.28 στα 2Α, ενώ μεταξύ πιν 4 κ πιν 7 εχω πάντα 3.8 V

Η τάση στα άκρα της 0Ω1 / 15W είναι 247mV στα 2Α κ 428mV στα 4Α.

----------


## Rx/Tx

Στο θέμα με την δίοδο που συζητιέται .

Οπως κ ευσεβής Γκρέγκορυ ετσι κ εγώ επειδή δεν είχα δίοδο ισχύος να χρησιμοποιήσω , ενωσα τα δύο AC σε μια γέφυρα πήρα εξοδο απο το (+) 
κ την έβαλα σε σειρά με την 0Ω1.

Η τάση στα ακρα τους αυξήθηκε φυσικά , χωρίς φορτίο μέτρησα 518mV (κουφόν) κ με φορτίο 638mV. Αλλά ανεξάρτητα της θέσης του ποτ/τρου ρεύματος η τάση εξόδου  οταν έχω συνδεδεμένη την δίοδο σε σειρά μηδενίζει, δλδ εχω αντε μισό V τάση εξόδου κ δεν ανεβαίνει με τπτ , πράγμα που σημαίνει οτι ο περιορισμός ρεύματος λειτουργεί απο υπερβολικά χαμηλά.
Τι είναι όμως αυτό που το προκαλεί ? ΟΕΟ? 

Με δεδομένο οτι το μόνο που δεν έχω αλλάξει στο σχέδιο του Γρηγόρη είναι ο διαιρέτης στα πιν 5,6 κ 7, που δεν πιστεύω να είναι κ τόσο σημαντικό αφου έχω τάση εξόδου απο 0.53 V εως 30,15 V κ μάλιστα απολυτα γραμμική μεταβολή σε σχέση με την περιστροφή του ποτ/τρου.

Βλέπω οτι με την σκέτη αντίσταση έχω ενα περιορισμό ρεύματος που ξεκινά απο τα 1.8Α, καλό η κακό αυτό προστατεύει το τροφοδοτικό 
, κάτι που ζητούσα απο την αρχή , οχι τα μικρά σε απαιτήσεις ρεύματος κυκλώματα όμως , αλλά δεν πειράζει μπορώ να ζήσω κ με αυτό.

Πάω στην γιάφκα να αλλάξω τον διαιρέτη κ να γειώσω το πιν 7 κανονικά , θα χάσω τον μηδενισμό της τάσης εξόδου αλλά θα μου φύγει αυτή η αμφιβολία.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Στο θέμα με την δίοδο που συζητιέται ......ενωσα τα δύο AC σε μια γέφυρα πήρα εξοδο απο το (+) 
> κ την έβαλα σε σειρά με την 0Ω1.
> 
> Η τάση στα ακρα τους αυξήθηκε φυσικά , χωρίς φορτίο μέτρησα 518mV (κουφόν) κ με φορτίο 638mV. Αλλά ανεξάρτητα της θέσης του ποτ/τρου ρεύματος η τάση εξόδου  οταν έχω συνδεδεμένη την δίοδο σε σειρά μηδενίζει, δλδ εχω αντε μισό V τάση εξόδου κ δεν ανεβαίνει με τπτ , πράγμα που σημαίνει οτι ο περιορισμός ρεύματος λειτουργεί απο υπερβολικά χαμηλά.
> Τι είναι όμως αυτό που το προκαλεί ? ΟΕΟ?



κάποια τρανζίστορ ενεργούν από πολύ χαμηλά οπότε θα σου κόβουν την τάση άμεσα ακόμα κι αν είναι ενσωματωμένα στο 723. 





> Βλέπω οτι με την σκέτη αντίσταση έχω ενα περιορισμό ρεύματος που ξεκινά απο τα 1.8Α, καλό η κακό αυτό προστατεύει το τροφοδοτικό



Άρα η αντίσταση που μας λες δεν είναι 0,1 αλλά 0,27 ή 0,33 γιατί έτσι προκύπτει από τα 1,8Α ..... Μήπως υπάρχει κάποια κακή σύνδεση και εμφανίζει αυτήν την αντίσταση ;;; (ακόμα και στην προηγούμενη περίπτωση )

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Επειδή πριν 2-3 σελίδες ζητήθηκαν μερικές μετρήσεις στην δική μου κατασκευή.
> 
> Πρώτον έκανα μια αλλαγή βάσης στο 723 , κάτι που χρειαζόταν κ ίσως τα προβλήματα να περοέρχονταν απο εκεί , αφού μετά την αλλαγή 
> καλυτέρευσε η λειτουργία του.
> 
> Τώρα χρησιμοποιώ αντί για 3 * 2Ν3055 , 4* 2SC5200, φυσικά με 4 αντιστάσεις 0Ω1 15W στους εκπομπούς .
> 
> Λοιπόν:
> Α) Με φορτίο 8Ω το ρεύμα εξόδου τερματίζει με τάση εξόδου 28V στα 4Α περίπου με το ποτ/τρο ρεύματος στο μέγιστο κ με το ποτ/τρο στο ελάχιστο το ρεύμα εξόδου περιορίζεται στα 1.8Α, με αντίσταση φορτίου 0Ω1 όλα αυτά.



Ανεξάρτητα από τι ρύθμιση έχεις στο ποτ (θα ήθελα μετά να ξέρω την τιμή του) ότι ένταση περάσει από την 0,1 αυτή θα αντικατοπτρίζεται σε αντίστοιχα mV στα άκρα της με ελάχιστες μικροδιαφορές (π.χ. 1Α τότε 100mV στα άκρα της )





> Β) Με το ίδιο φορτίο αλλά με δύο αντιστάσεις 0Ω1 παράλληλα στα 28-29 V έχω μια μικρή αύξηση στα Α , περίπου δλδ 5,3Α με το ποτ/τρο ρεύματος στο μέγιστο 
>  κ με το ποτ/τρο στο ελάχιστο το ρεύμα εξόδου περιορίζεται κ πάλι στα 1.8Α



Μην αλλάζεις όλες τις τιμές μαζί για να μπορείς να καταλάβεις τι γίνεται. Αφού η αντίσταση μειώθηκε στα μισά τότε λογικό είναι να περάσει η διπλάσια ένταση. Τι μέτρηση πήρες στα άκρα της ;;; 





> Με ρεύμα εξόδου 2Α κ τάση στα 13V με το ποτ/τρο ρεύματος στο μέγιστο μετράω στην αντίσταση 0Ω1 98mV.



Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση είχες και τις δυο παράλληλα αλλιώς κάτι πάει στραβά ...... 






> Η τάση στον εξομάλυνσης είναι 39 V κ πέφτει στα 36.6 με φορτίο 8 Ω κ ρεύμα 2Α (αυτό δεν μ άρεσε αλλά λέμε ....)



Δεν είναι τραγικό, αναμενόμενο είναι ..... 





> Η τάση στα άκρα της 0Ω1 / 15W είναι 247mV στα 2Α κ 428mV στα 4Α.



Εδώ υπάρχει ένα μικρό σφάλμα που όμως πρέπει να δεις από που προέρχεται, δεν είναι πάντα η αντίσταση με τόση μεγάλη ακρίβεια 0,1Ω αλλά κάτι παραπάνω ;;; , δεν είναι το πολύμετρο σου πολύ καλής ακρίβειας ;;; ή οι συνδέσεις είναι απωλεστικές ;;; Δεν είναι τραγικό αυτό αλλά για να καταλάβεις τι αλλάζει κάθε φορά.

----------


## selectronic

> Γιάννη, μην παίρνεις όρκο για όλους τους προμηθευτές της χώρας. Δεν ξέρεις από που προμηθεύονται τα υλικά τους...
> 
> Θα συνιστούσα Mouser, Arrow, DigiKey από έξω και εδώ Superchip.
> 
> Θύμιο, θα σε παρακαλούσα να βοηθούσες στα κείμενά σου με καμιά τελεία, κανένα κόμμα, ώστε να μην διαβάζουμε 10 φορές μέχρι να καταλάβουμε τι γράφεις.
> 
> Τώρα, αν τα 2,5Α και 12 Volt είναι ΟΚ, δεν φτάνει αυτό όπως το έθεσες.
> 
> Τα τρανζίστορ έχουν στα χαρακτηριστικά τους ένα σχήμα που λέγεται SOA και είναι το σημαντικότερο δεδομένο, ειδικά για τα ισχύος. Στο σχήμα αυτό θα δεις τον συνδυασμό τάσης, ρεύματος και διάρκειας. Δηλαδή έχει διάφορες καμπύλες ασφαλούς περιοχής λειτουργίας, άλλη με παλμική λειτουργία και μικρούς παλμούς, άλλη με DC.
> ...



Για την SOA των 2N3055 για το dissipation ανάλογα με την τάση εξόδου και το ρεύμα είχα ποστάρει στο άλλο θέμα, #169:





> ...
> 21W @ 13Vout => *~1.6A Ic*
> Για Vout=13V και τάση στην γέφυρα ας πούμε 35V έχουμε 35 - 13 = *22Vce*
> *22Vce x 1.6A =** 35W dissipation
> *Λογικό να ζεστάθηκε το 2Ν3055...
> 
> 21W @ 24Vout => *~0.9A Ic*
> Για Vout=13V και τάση στην γέφυρα ας πούμε 35V έχουμε 35 - 24 = *11Vce*
> *11Vce x 0.9A =10W dissipation*
> ...



Βέβαια και το "ένα 2Ν3055 ανά ένα Αμπέρ" το βρίσκω υπερβολικό, αλλά εξαρτάτε από πως καταλαβαίνει ο καθένας το "0-30V/0-3A", αν θες πραγματικά 3Α σε τάση εξόδου πχ 3.7V με τάση στους Συλλέκτες 35-40V, τότε ναι θες πέντε ΤΟ-3!
Αλλιώς έχεις "3Α" τροφοδοτικό με την έννοια που το LM317 είναι "1.5Α"...





> ...Με ρεύμα εξόδου 2Α κ τάση στα 13V με το ποτ/τρο  ρεύματος στο μέγιστο μετράω στην αντίσταση 0Ω1 98mV...



Δεν γίνεται να μετράς 98mV στην 0.1Ω στο 1Α, ή είναι η αντίσταση 0.22Ω, ή το ρεύμα είναι 1Α ή όπως είπε παραπάνω ο Δημήτρης έχεις βάλει δύο 0.1Ω παράλληλα (=0.05Ω), ή κάτι άλλο είναι λάθος.
98mV σε 0.1Ω σημαίνει περίπου 980mA...





> ...Η τάση στον εξομάλυνσης είναι 39 V κ πέφτει στα 36.6 με φορτίο 8 Ω κ ρεύμα 2Α (αυτό δεν μ άρεσε αλλά λέμε ....)...



Δεν γίνεται αλλιώς, μόνο με άπειρο πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης θα είχες μηδέν πτώση τάσης (αφού αυτός τροφοδοτεί το φορτίο στην ουσία), συν άπειρη ισχύ μετ/στη για να μην έχει και αυτός βύθιση τάσης, δες αυτό και αυτό το ποστ.





> ...Λογικό αφου σε σειρά στο πιν 12 υπάρχει η 2Ν4001...



Δεν βλέπω το λόγο γιατί να βάλεις *1*Ν4001 όταν η 1Ν4007 έχει την ίδια τιμή, μην σου πω ότι θα πρέπει να ψάξεις να βρεις 4001 γιατί όλοι 4007 έχουν στοκ...





> Στο θέμα με την δίοδο που συζητιέται .
> 
> Οπως κ ευσεβής Γκρέγκορυ ετσι κ εγώ επειδή δεν είχα δίοδο ισχύος να  χρησιμοποιήσω , ενωσα τα δύο AC σε μια γέφυρα πήρα εξοδο απο το (+) 
> κ την έβαλα σε σειρά με την 0Ω1.
> 
> Η τάση στα ακρα τους αυξήθηκε φυσικά , χωρίς φορτίο μέτρησα 518mV  (κουφόν) κ με φορτίο 638mV. Αλλά ανεξάρτητα της θέσης του ποτ/τρου  ρεύματος η τάση εξόδου  οταν έχω συνδεδεμένη την δίοδο σε σειρά  μηδενίζει, δλδ εχω αντε μισό V τάση εξόδου κ δεν ανεβαίνει με τπτ ,  πράγμα που σημαίνει οτι ο περιορισμός ρεύματος λειτουργεί απο υπερβολικά  χαμηλά.
> Τι είναι όμως αυτό που το προκαλεί ? ΟΕΟ? 
> 
> Με δεδομένο οτι το μόνο που δεν έχω αλλάξει στο σχέδιο του Γρηγόρη είναι  ο διαιρέτης στα πιν 5,6 κ 7, που δεν πιστεύω να είναι κ τόσο σημαντικό  αφου έχω τάση εξόδου απο 0.53 V εως 30,15 V κ μάλιστα απολυτα γραμμική  μεταβολή σε σχέση με την περιστροφή του ποτ/τρου.
> ...



Κάτι κάπου έχει γίνει λάθος, το σχέδιο του Γρηγόρη παίζει.
Αν για την τάση εξόδου που μηδενίζει φταίει η δίοδος, απλά μέτρα τάση μεταξύ πιν 2-3 να δεις αν έχεις τότε πάνω από 550mV (που είναι το πιθανότερο). Κάποιο λάθος υπάρχει στην σύνδεση, ανέβασε ακριβώς το σχέδιο που έχεις στον πάγκο 100% όπως το έχεις, γέφυρα αντί διόδου (που δεν γίνεται να έχει πτώση τάσης μόνο 500mV με δύο διόδους σε σειρά) κτλ.

*edit:*




> ...ετσι κ εγώ επειδή δεν είχα δίοδο ισχύος να  χρησιμοποιήσω , ενωσα τα δύο AC σε μια γέφυρα πήρα εξοδο απο το (+) κ  την έβαλα σε σειρά με την 0Ω1...



ΟΚ οπότε έβαλες δύο διόδους παράλληλα, άρα μπορεί να έχεις και κάτω από 600mV πτώση τάσης, λάθος δικό μου...

----------


## selectronic

> ...Α) Με φορτίο 8Ω *το ρεύμα εξόδου τερματίζει με  τάση εξόδου 28V στα 4Α περίπου με το ποτ/τρο ρεύματος στο μέγιστο* κ με  το *ποτ/τρο στο ελάχιστο το ρεύμα εξόδου περιορίζεται στα 1.8Α*, με  αντίσταση φορτίου 0Ω1 όλα αυτά. 
> Β) Με το ίδιο φορτίο αλλά με δύο αντιστάσεις 0Ω1 παράλληλα στα 28-29 V  έχω μια μικρή αύξηση στα Α , περίπου δλδ 5,3Α με το ποτ/τρο ρεύματος στο  μέγιστο 
>  κ με το ποτ/τρο στο ελάχιστο το ρεύμα εξόδου περιορίζεται κ πάλι στα 1.8Α
> 
> Με ρεύμα εξόδου 2Α κ τάση στα 13V με το ποτ/τρο ρεύματος στο μέγιστο μετράω στην αντίσταση 0Ω1 98mV.
> 
> Η τάση στα άκρα της 0Ω1 / 15W είναι 247mV στα 2Α κ 428mV στα 4Α...







> ...Η τάση στα ακρα τους αυξήθηκε φυσικά , χωρίς φορτίο μέτρησα 518mV (κουφόν) κ με φορτίο 638mV. *Αλλά ανεξάρτητα της θέσης του ποτ/τρου ρεύματος η τάση εξόδου  οταν έχω συνδεδεμένη την δίοδο σε σειρά μηδενίζει*, δλδ εχω αντε μισό V τάση εξόδου κ δεν ανεβαίνει με τπτ , πράγμα που σημαίνει οτι ο περιορισμός ρεύματος λειτουργεί απο υπερβολικά χαμηλά...



Σίγουρα κάτι ενώνεις λάθος φίλε μου.

Περιορισμός ρεύματος συμβαίνει στα περίπου 600mV, εγώ νομίζω ότι είχα μετρήσει στην πράξη 570κάτι mV όταν ξεκίναγε να κόβει, αλλά ας υποθέσομε ότι είναι στα 600.0mV:
Για να έχεις 600mV στα 1.8Α πρέπει η αντίσταση σε σειρά να είναι 0.33Ω αν μόνο αυτή είναι ενωμένη στην "είσοδο" του διαιρέτη τάσης 10KΩ pot / 5.6ΚΩ res.
Αν έχεις βάλει και μία επαφή B-E μέσα, τότε κάτι πάλι είναι λάθος στην σύνδεση του διαιρέτη τάσης αφού δεν κατεβαίνει σχεδόν στο μηδέν.
Πάντως 518mV είναι λίγα να να ενεργοποιηθεί ο περιορισμός, αν θες την δίοδο τότε βάλε μία μόνο (και όχι δύο όπως έχεις κάνει τώρα) ώστε να ανέβει η Vf (και οι απώλειες παρέα)....

Επίσης 8Ω φορτίο είναι μικρό για να τραβήξεις πάνω από 3-4Α, συγκεκριμένα 8Ω στα 28V που είναι περίπου η μέγιστη σωστή DC τάση εξόδου που μπορεί να δώσει το τροφοδοτικό σου, σημαίνει 3.5Α (στα 98W), για δοκιμές σε παραπάνω Αμπέρ θες μικρότερη αντίσταση (πχ δύο 8Ω παράλληλα για 4Ω είναι 7Α στα 28V και 200W!).

Το κύκλωμα πάντως τουλάχιστον στο Proteus παίζει:





*το βίντεο ανέβηκε σε 4fps ενώ το αρχικό είναι 60, δεν ξέρω γιατί, το παλεύω καμιά ώρα (έκανα και capture νέο βίντεο από την αρχή) αλλά τίποτα... :/

----------


## Rx/Tx

> κάποια τρανζίστορ ενεργούν από πολύ χαμηλά οπότε θα σου κόβουν την τάση άμεσα ακόμα κι αν είναι ενσωματωμένα στο 723. 
> 
> 
> Άρα η αντίσταση που μας λες δεν είναι 0,1 αλλά 0,27 ή 0,33 γιατί έτσι προκύπτει από τα 1,8Α ..... Μήπως υπάρχει κάποια κακή σύνδεση και εμφανίζει αυτήν την αντίσταση ;;; (ακόμα και στην προηγούμενη περίπτωση )



Τι να πω? Μήπως τα 723 παίζει ρόλο που δεν είναι ....... φρέσκα αλλά αγορά το 1980?  :Lol:  :Lol: 

Αυτό με την αντίσταση δεν παίζει έχω αλλάξει 5-6 απο δαύτες , στην αρχή είχα κροκοδειλάκια (οχι εμπορίου φυσικά , αυτά έχουν αντισταση πολλαπλάσια της 0Ω1 απο μόνα τους  :Biggrin: ) σε μερικές μετρήσεις αλλά τελικά τα κάνω όλα κολητά πλέον .

Θα δώ κ σήμερα τι παίζει. 
Λέω οτι αφού η ισχύς που αποροφάται απο την 0Ω1 είναι ελάχιστη  τουλάχιστον μέχρι τα 5Α που κάνω δοκιμές δεν ζεσταινεται κάν, 
λέω λοιπόν να την αφήσω ετσι δίχως δίοδο φυσικά , αφου χθες δοκίμασα κ με σκέτη δίοδο κ ηταν φρίκη , κ να δοκιμάσω να βάλω ενα διαιρέτη που απο το ενα σκέλος του 
να πάρω δείγμα τάσης πρός το πιν 2 φυσικά με το ποτ/τρο των 10Κ κ την 5Κ6 σε σειρά.

Αλλη δοκιμή θα γίνει με δείγμα τάσης απο το ένα τρανζίστορ εξόδου , δλδ Vbe κ βλέπουμε.


Συμπερασματικά αυτό που βλέπω εγώ είναι ενα περισσότερο ''ευαίσθητο'' 723 που θέλει ισως την μισή τάση για να ενεργοποιηθεί το λιμιτερ.

Σε αυτό καταλήγω επειδή όταν έχω μεγάλη τάση στα ακρα της (0Ω1 + διοδο)   μπορώ να ρυθμίζω απο χαμηλά το ρεύμα αλλά δεν μπορώ να πάρω πάνω απο 4Α στην έξοδο,

κ οταν έχω μικρή δεν περιορίζει κάτω απο τα 1.8Α ενώ μπορώ να έχω εως κ 9Α έξοδο. 

Κάπου στο ανάμεσα είναι η λύση . Δλδ πρέπει να παίξω με τις τιμές των υλικών παρά να επέμβω στον σχεδιασμό , τι λές?

----------


## Rx/Tx

> Ανεξάρτητα από τι ρύθμιση έχεις στο ποτ (θα ήθελα μετά να ξέρω την τιμή του) ότι ένταση περάσει από την 0,1 αυτή θα αντικατοπτρίζεται σε αντίστοιχα mV στα άκρα της με ελάχιστες μικροδιαφορές (π.χ. 1Α τότε 100mV στα άκρα της )



Το ποτ/τρο είναι 10Κ γραμμικο
Πολύ σωστα , κάθε 1Α πρέπει να εχω 100mV στα ακρά της , οτι έχω παραπάνω είναι απο συνδέσεις η απο ανοχές την ίδιας της αντίστασης .






> Μην αλλάζεις όλες τις τιμές μαζί για να μπορείς να καταλάβεις τι γίνεται. Αφού η αντίσταση μειώθηκε στα μισά τότε λογικό είναι να περάσει η διπλάσια ένταση. Τι μέτρηση πήρες στα άκρα της ;;;



Δε θυμάμαι αλλά θα το μετρήσω .






> Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση είχες και τις δυο παράλληλα αλλιώς κάτι πάει στραβά ......



Θα τα ξανακάνω πάλι , εχω χασει τα μυαλά μου , οχι οτι υπάρχει κ τπτ αλλά ....λέμε.





> Δεν είναι τραγικό, αναμενόμενο είναι .....



Να κ κάτι καλό .






> Εδώ υπάρχει ένα μικρό σφάλμα που όμως πρέπει να δεις από που προέρχεται, δεν είναι πάντα η αντίσταση με τόση μεγάλη ακρίβεια 0,1Ω αλλά κάτι παραπάνω ;;; , δεν είναι το πολύμετρο σου πολύ καλής ακρίβειας ;;; ή οι συνδέσεις είναι απωλεστικές ;;; Δεν είναι τραγικό αυτό αλλά για να καταλάβεις τι αλλάζει κάθε φορά.



Ναι βγαζει λίγο παραπάνω τάση , αυτό δεν εννοείς ? 


Δε με λέτε , τι να χρησιμοποιώ σαν φορτίο? Τωρα εχω μια ψυχόμενη αντισταση 8Ω στα 25W , εχω δλδ θεωρητικά 1Α ανά 8V , δλδ στα 28 V μπορώ να έχω 3 κ κάτι Α.

----------


## 744

> Δλδ πρέπει να παίξω με τις τιμές των υλικών παρά να επέμβω στον σχεδιασμό , τι λές?



Εγώ λέω να κάνεις το τροφοδοτικό του Ελέκτορα/1982 που ρυθμίζει ρεύματα και τάσεις από ΜΗΔΕΝ χωρίς διόδους και άλλες πατέντες.

Τζάμπα χρόνο τρως με αμφίβολα αποτελέσματα.

Γιάννη: Για το SOA που ανάλυσες. Θα λαμβάνεις υπόψη πάντα την χειρότερη κατάσταση (έστω και αν μια φορά στη ζωή του τροφοδοτικού χρειαστεί) αφού τότε θα γίνει η στραβή και θα σου καταστρέψει κάτι, πιθανόν, πολύτιμο. Είναι ένα όργανο που πρέπει να είναι απολύτως αξιόπιστο, να προστατεύει με την ρύθμιση ρεύματος το φορτίο σου αλλά να προσατατεύεται και το ίδιο επαρκώς.

Οριακά μπορεί να αντέχει και παραπάνω το 3055, αλλά προτιμώ να είμαι στο κέντρο της SOA με τάση συλλέκτη 40 volt, τάση εξόδου 5 volt, θερμοκρασία χώρου 38 βαθμών και ρεύμα φορτίου 1Α/τρανζίστορ. Που θα είμαστε στην SOA με αυτές τις συνθήκες;

----------


## selectronic

> Εγώ λέω να κάνεις το τροφοδοτικό του Ελέκτορα/1982 που ρυθμίζει ρεύματα και τάσεις από ΜΗΔΕΝ χωρίς διόδους και άλλες πατέντες.
> 
> Τζάμπα χρόνο τρως με αμφίβολα αποτελέσματα.
> 
> Γιάννη: Για το SOA που ανάλυσες. Θα λαμβάνεις υπόψη πάντα την χειρότερη κατάσταση (έστω και αν μια φορά στη ζωή του τροφοδοτικού χρειαστεί) αφού τότε θα γίνει η στραβή και θα σου καταστρέψει κάτι, πιθανόν, πολύτιμο. Είναι ένα όργανο που πρέπει να είναι απολύτως αξιόπιστο, να προστατεύει με την ρύθμιση ρεύματος το φορτίο σου αλλά να προσατατεύεται και το ίδιο επαρκώς.
> 
> Οριακά μπορεί να αντέχει και παραπάνω το 3055, αλλά προτιμώ να είμαι στο κέντρο της SOA με τάση συλλέκτη 40 volt, τάση εξόδου 5 volt, θερμοκρασία χώρου 38 βαθμών και ρεύμα φορτίου 1Α/τρανζίστορ. Που θα είμαστε στην SOA με αυτές τις συνθήκες;



Σίγουρα το ακριβείας του Ελέκτορ είναι καλύτερη επιλογή, ιδιαίτερα με το φανταστικό Dissipation Limiter!

Και φυσικά καλά τα λες, το σωστό είναι να κάνουμε υπολογισμούς βάσει του worst case scenario, απλά δεν φαντάζομαι ποτέ ότι κάποιος θα προσπαθήσει να τραβήξει το μέγιστο ρεύμα του τροφοδοτικού στα 2Vout, αλλά όπως είπα και στο προηγούμενο ποστ κάποιοι μπορεί να καταλαβαίνουν ότι "αφού Χ Αμπέρ είναι το τροφοδοτικό, γιατί να μην μπορώ να έχω τέρμα Αμπέρ στα 1.4V?"...

2Ν3055 έχω κάψει παλιότερα μπόλικα αλλά δεν θυμάμαι λεπτομέρειες, σε ένα σωστό 2Ν3773 όμως είχα κάνει torture test, το είχα να καταναλώνει 50W (μικρό ρεύμα θυμάμαι ~5Α) βιδωμένο σε μία "μικρή" ψύκτρα επίτηδες για να βράσει (σαν αυτή που έβαλε ο ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ τελευταία), η ψύκτρα έφτασε 91 βαθμούς και έμεινε εκεί, μετά από 90 λεπτά σταμάτησα το τεστ και θεώρησα ότι 50W ανά τέτοιο τρανζίστορ είναι λογικό όριο, πχ με τέσσερα είμαι ΟΚ για 200W max dissipation (αν και πάλι max και όχι μόνιμα 24/7)...

----------


## 744

Το μαγικό διάγραμμα είναι το επόμενο από το διάγραμμα ισχύος που ανάρτησες. Είναι σχέση Ic και Vce για παλμική και DC λειτουργία του τρανζίστορ.

Δες στο επισυναπτόμενο. Εμείς δεν έχουμε παλμική λειτουργία, άρα είμαστε κάτω από την χαμηλότερη διακεκομένη γραμμή (dc).

Έτσι για κέλυφος 25 βαθμών, στα 40 volt, οριακά θα λέγαμε αντέχει 2,5-2,6 αμπέρ. Όμως με το που θα εμφανιστεί αυτό το ρεύμα ήδη έχει αρχίσει να ψήνεται.

Ας πούμε ότι φτάνει το chip τους 90 βαθμούς (αυτό μας ενδιαφέρει και όχι η ψύκτρα προφανώς). Τότε με το derating θα είναι οριακά στα 65-70Watt. Έτσι θα πρέπει τα Αμπέρ να μειωθούν κάτω από 1,75. Και αν δεν ψύχεται ΠΟΛΥ καλά ίσως και περισσότερο!

Όμως μιλάμε συνεχώς για οριακά αντέχει, οριακή ισχύ, όλα στο όριο! Πόσο ήσυχος θα είσαι όταν συνεχώς θα αναρωτιέσαι, αντέχει τώρα ή δεν αντέχει και θα κάψω το σύμπαν? Και αν έπεσες σε μέρα καύσωνα και αντί για 30-35 στο χώρο έχει 38-40? Και κάποιος έβαλε και ένα φύλλο χαρτί πάνω από την ψύκτρα? Που ελπίζω να έχει κάθετα τα φτερά της και όχι οριζόντια όπως έχω δει πολλές φορές και τραβάω τα μαλλιά μου?

Σαν μηχανικός λέω λοιπόν να έχω ένα περιθώριο ασφαλείας 50% και βάζω την λειτουργία του καημένου 3055 max στους 75 βαθμούς, με ισχύ 40 watt άρα για τα 40 volt αυτό μοιραία οδηγεί στο 1Α που είπα πιο πριν.

Ξέρω, δεν αρέσει αλλά δυστυχώς έτσι είναι. Και ναι. Θα πάρεις και 4 και 5 αμπέρ με 3,3 volt. Γιατί όχι? Αφού αυτό λέει στις προδιαγραφές του το τροφοδοτικό. ΔΕΝ το λέει??? Γιατί το έχεις?

Εννοείται ότι το Dissipation Limiter σώζει καταστάσεις και αν το έχεις τότε μπορείς να κάνεις και ταρζανιές και να τρελάνεις κόσμο που αγνοεί την ύπαρξή του. Αλλά ΜΟΝΟ έτσι.

----------


## selectronic

Ναι δεν έβαλα τις καμπύλες SOA στο παλιό ποστ μου αλλά μόνο τα max Watt vs Tc απλά για δείξω ότι δεν είναι "115W" το 2Ν3055, αλλά την έχω υπόψιν μου την καμπύλη αυτή και μάλιστα τουλάχιστον στα BJT έχει και το DC μέσα, πιο παλιά που πάλευα με MOSFET για dummy load δεν υπήρχε σχεδόν σε κανένα datasheet τιμή για DC, άντε μερικά mS ήταν το χειρότερο γιατί το νορμάλ είναι να δουλεύουν παλμικά τα MOSFET, και γι' αυτό δεν αντέχουν και στην ενεργό περιοχή ή καλύτερα αντέχουν πολύ λιγότερο από ότι θα πίστευε κάποιος (σε σύγκριση με BJT ίδιων ονομαστικών W@25c), κτλ κτλ...
Αν και τώρα υπάρχουν ειδικά MOSFET για τέτοια δουλειά, αλλά είναι ακριβότερα από ένα BJT οπότε αν θες πολλά παράλληλα πας πάλι σε τέτοια που είναι πιο εύκολο να τα οδηγήσεις (από το να βάζεις ένα τελεστικό ανά MOSFET)...

INFINEON Application Note - Linear Mode Operation and Safe Operating Diagram of Power-MOSFETs

----------


## 744

Δεν είναι μόνο ότι τα MosFet αποδίδουν περισσότερο σε παλμική λειτουργία (π.χ. SMPS). Αλλά και για λόγους ... marketing. Ακόμα και εδώ, σε εμάς τους ηλεκτρονικούς, μπήκε το καταραμένο marketing!

Το πρώτο που σου κάνει εντύπωση στα datasheet είναι τα 150Α -  800V από ένα TO-220 Mosfet. Σιγά ρε φίλε, 800 από ακίδες με 2,54mm και 150Α από μέταλλο πάχους 0,8x1mm.

Και μετά σου λέει, ναι αλλά με -200 βαθμούς και παλμό 10μsec...!

----------


## Rx/Tx

Λοιπόν , εγώ τα παρατάω , μου αρκεί οτι χωρίς δίοδο σε σειρά με την 0Ω1 ''κόβει '' το ρεύμα στα 1,8Α , αυτό απο μόνο του μου δίνει μια σιγουριά 
οτι τα εξόδου θα ζήσουν κατι τις παραπάνω αρκεί να προσέχω τα ρεύματα στις χαμηλές τάσεις .

Σήμερα το παίδεψα αρκετά απο το πρωί. Πήρα κ μερικές μετρήσεις , άλλες αναμενόμενες κ άλλες απογοητευτικές.
Με σκέτη αντίσταση στην έξοδο
Με αντίσταση κ διοδο σε σειρά
Με αντικατάσταση της τάσης στο πιν2 με εξωτερική πηγή.
Και πολλά άλλα που δεν θυμάμαι.
Δοκίμασα κ να πάρω δείγμα τάσης απο τα εξόδου ανάμεσα βαση κ εκπομπό.

Με 6Ω φορτίο στα 12V έχω 207mV στην αντίσταση των 0Ω1 κ με 24V έχω 405mV. Μέχρι εδώ καλά.

Με μόνο την αντίσταση κ χωρίς την δίοδο κ με αναφορά το σημείο που ενώνεται η 0Ω1 με τις αντιστάσεις των εκπομπών , με 6Ω φορτίο κ 2Α ρεύμα εξόδου 
στο πιν2 με το ποτ/τρο ρεύματος στο ελάχιστο έχω 125mV κ με το ποτ/τρο στο μέγιστο 0.00V.
Μικρή η τάση των 125mV αλλά επενεργεί.
Με την αντίσταση κ την δίοδο κ με αναφορά το ίδιο σημείο  , με 6Ω φορτίο 
στο πιν2 με το ποτ/τρο ρεύματος στο ελάχιστο έχω 611mV με ρεύμα 1.1Α κ με το ποτ/τρο στο μέγιστο 100mV.

Εχω μια αύξηση τάσης στο πιν2 με την δίοδο αλλά στην κυριολεξία πνίγει την έξοδο, κ δεν μπορώ να έχω πάνω απο 12 V ούτε πάνω απο 2Α ρεύμα.

Αρα άδικα παιδεύομαι με το σχέδιο που ακολούθησα δεν βγαίνει άκρη, στην θεωρία
 κ στους υπολογισμούς όλα φαίνονται σωστά αλλά στην πράξη δεν βγαίνει .

Ευχαριστώ όλους για την βοήθεια κ τις συμβουλές .

Σειρά εχει ενα τροφοδοτικό με το L200 η κάτι που βρήκα στο Youtube , ειδικά τώρα με το λόκνταουν που έρχεται  :Thumbup1: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwBKtc2jcsI&t=229s

lm317.jpg

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Ελπίζω να τελειώσω αυτό που κάνω τώρα ( άλλο πράγμα ) και έχω πλακέτα για αυτό το προτζεκτ, θα το στήσω έτσι από περιέργεια να δω τι γίνεται .....

----------


## 744

Είπα να μην σχολιάσω ξανά το τροφοδοτικό με τη δίοδο, αλλά με προκαλεί!

Νίκο, υποθέτω ότι με /χωρίς τη δίοδο άλλαζες τιμές στο δικτύωμα του ποτενσιομέτρου ρεύματος ώστε να ταιριάσει με τις νέες τάσεις που εμφανίζονται (+0,6volt δηλαδή με τη δίοδο ή τόσο λιγότερο χωρίς);

Από το αποτέλεσμα που αναφέρεις αυτό δεν φαίνεται να το έκανες.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

> Με τα δύο τρανζίστορ παράλληλα όπως πρέπει με τις αντιστάσεις Εκπομπών τους, βάλε μεγάλο φορτίο (όχι υπερβολές όμως) και μέτρα με πολύμετρο *στην κλίμακα των mV αν έχει* την τάση στα άκρα της κάθε αντίστασης 0.1Ω, έτσι θα δεις αν μοιράζονται το ρεύμα σωστά.
> 
> Το γιατί μπορεί να μην γίνεται αυτό εξαρτάτε από πολλά, τα τρανζίστορ είναι ίδια (μάρκα/παρτίδα, μέτρα αν έχεις οργανάκι το Hfe), η διατομή και το μήκος των καλωδίων είναι ίσο και στα δύο, οι ενώσεις είναι σωστές (μήπως το ένα έχει χαλαρή ένωση κάπου?), κτλ κτλ
> 
> Πάντως αν έχεις Κινέζικα τρανζίστορ δεν θα δουλέψουν ποτέ σωστά...



Μέτρησα τη τάση πάνω σε κάθε αντίσταση των 0.1Ω και παρατήρησα μια διαφορά, τάση 25V και ρεύμα 2Α στο ένα είχα 90mv και στο άλλο  (που ζεσταίνεται περισσότερο) είχε 115mv, είναι ικανή η διαφορά να διαφέρει η θερμοκρασία να δοκιμάσω άλλο ή άλλα τρανζίστορ μέχρι να πετύχω τη μικρότερη διαφορά?

----------


## selectronic

Οι 0.1Ω αντιστάσεις υποθέτω είναι 5% tolerance και τα τρανζίστορ τα ίδια μπορεί να έχουν μικροδιαφορές στο hfe, οπότε 100-200mA διαφορά μεταξύ τους στα 2Α *ίσως* είναι αναμενόμενο για μέγιστη ανισότητα?  :Unsure: 
Μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις μεγαλύτερες 0.22 ή 0.33 αντιστάσεις αν έχεις, _μήπως_ και βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση, αν δεν είναι το πρόβλημα αλλού...
Δυστυχώς δεν θυμάμαι τι διαφορές είχα εγώ σε δοκιμές με παράλληλα τρανζίστορ και αντιστάσεις εξισορρόπησης στους Εκπομπούς, για να σου πω αν είναι σίγουρα "λογική" η διαφορά ή αν κάτι δεν πάει καλά, αλλά πιστεύω ότι είναι το δεύτερο, μεγάλη διαφορά μου ακούγετε εμένα...
Ας απαντήσει κάποιος που έχει πείρα και ξέρει από τρανζίστορ παράλληλα....

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Μέτρησα τη τάση πάνω σε κάθε αντίσταση των 0.1Ω και παρατήρησα μια διαφορά, τάση 25V και ρεύμα 2Α στο ένα είχα 90mv και στο άλλο  (που ζεσταίνεται περισσότερο) είχε 115mv, είναι ικανή η διαφορά να διαφέρει η θερμοκρασία να δοκιμάσω άλλο ή άλλα τρανζίστορ μέχρι να πετύχω τη μικρότερη διαφορά?



Ταπεινή μου πρόταση άστα όπως είναι αλλά βάλε μια 0,15 σε αυτόν που βιάζεται να δώσει πολλά. Θα μου πεις έτσι θα τα πάρει το άλλο όλα τα ζόρικα. Αν μπορείς φτιάξε μια νέα αντίσταση να πλησιάζει τα 0,12 ή βάλε μια 0,15 και μια 0,18 (που είναι πιο κοντά οι τιμές τους ). Κάπως έτσι ίσως ισομοιραστούν τα ρεύματα. 
Αργεί λογικά λίγες μέρες το οργανάκι, αλλά με το νέο λοκντάουν φοβάμαι μεγαλύτερη καθυστέρηση ....... 

Πάντως δεν είμαι εγώ ο εμπειρότερος απλά γράφαμε σχεδόν μαζί .....

----------


## 744

Η διαφορά τάσεων (90 και 115mV) για τα υλικά που έχεις είναι λογική.

Αυτό οδηγεί σε 0,9 και 1,15Α δηλαδή 0,25Α διαφορά.

Αυτές οι διαφορές όμως ΔΕΝ δικαιολογούν το ένα να είναι κρύο και το άλλο να ζεματάει.

----------


## selectronic

Λοιπόν κοίταξα τα κιτάπια μου και βρήκα παλιές μετρήσεις που είχα κάνει για να δω πόσο καλά μοιράζονται το φορτίο 6x2N3773 με 0.1Ω/5W το κάθε ένα:

----------


## 744

Η διαφορές λοιπόν που είχες Γιάννη είναι κοντά (ας πούμε χοντρικά 30%) στη διαφορά του Θύμιου. Μάλιστα του Θύμιου η διαφορά, σε ποσοστό, είναι λιγότερη!

Άρα κάτι άλλο συμβαίνει και το ένα ψήνεται ενώ το άλλο είναι κρύο. Επαφή με ψήκτρα ίσως? Θέση ψήκτρας (οριζόντια ή καθετα τα φτερά)?

----------

mikemtb (11-02-21)

----------


## mikemtb

> το ένα ψήνεται ενώ το άλλο είναι κρύο. Επαφή με ψήκτρα ίσως?



Ενα μικρό σκουπιδακι είναι ικανο να κανει την ζημια.... 


Στάλθηκε από το FIG-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Rx/Tx

> Ελπίζω να τελειώσω αυτό που κάνω τώρα ( άλλο πράγμα ) και έχω πλακέτα για αυτό το προτζεκτ, θα το στήσω έτσι από περιέργεια να δω τι γίνεται .....



Mαζί σου μάστορη, show the way :Thumbup1:

----------


## Rx/Tx

> Είπα να μην σχολιάσω ξανά το τροφοδοτικό με τη δίοδο, αλλά με προκαλεί!
> 
> Νίκο, υποθέτω ότι με /χωρίς τη δίοδο άλλαζες τιμές στο δικτύωμα του ποτενσιομέτρου ρεύματος ώστε να ταιριάσει με τις νέες τάσεις που εμφανίζονται (+0,6volt δηλαδή με τη δίοδο ή τόσο λιγότερο χωρίς);
> 
> Από το αποτέλεσμα που αναφέρεις αυτό δεν φαίνεται να το έκανες.



Aν αναφέρεσαι σε εμένα , οχι δεν άλλαξα τιμές στον διαιρέτη με το ποτ/τρο 10Κ κ την 5Κ6 σε σειρά.

Ομως , αυτό που πρέπει να πώ είναι οτι ανάλογα με το ρεύμα εξόδου είχα κ τάση στα άκρα της βατικής στην έξοδο (δεν είχα δλδ κάποιο θέμα με επαφή η καλώδίωση που να πρόσθεται επιπλέον αντίσταση στο κύκλωμα) , προσπάθησα με εξωτερικό τροφοδοτικό να δώσω τάση στο πιν2 απο 0.2 εως κ 1,2V , το αποτέλεσμα ήταν ίδιο με αυτό του κυκλώματος , δλδ πάνω απο τα 0.24 έκοβε ο περιοριστής.
Αρα το να χρησιμοποιήσω ΚΑΙ δίοδο θα έπρεπε να κάνω κάτι να χαμηλώσει η τάση αυτή.

----------


## Rx/Tx

> Μέτρησα τη τάση πάνω σε κάθε αντίσταση των 0.1Ω και παρατήρησα μια διαφορά, τάση 25V και ρεύμα 2Α στο ένα είχα 90mv και στο άλλο  (που ζεσταίνεται περισσότερο) είχε 115mv, είναι ικανή η διαφορά να διαφέρει η θερμοκρασία να δοκιμάσω άλλο ή άλλα τρανζίστορ μέχρι να πετύχω τη μικρότερη διαφορά?



Εγώ Μάκη θα δοκίμαζα αν είναι εύκολο να αλλάξω τις αντιστάσεις απο το ένα τρανζίστορ στο άλλο , ωστε να δώ αν αλλάζει η κατάσταση κ ζεσταίνεται το άλλο τρανζίστορ.
Αν κ πάλι επαναλαμβανόταν η ίδια κατάσταση με το ίδιο τρανζίστορ ισως να είναι βλαμένο η να έχει μια εσωτερική διαρροή.
Προσωπικά τα τρανζίστορ τα ζευγαρώνω , έχω ενα πολύμετρο με βελόνα απομεινάρι μιας άλλης εποχής κ συνδέοντας τους ακροδέκτες σε C κ Ε , πολώνω το τρανζίστορ με το δάχτυλο (μη γελάτε ρε  :Lol: ) κ βλέπω τι ρεύμα περνάει . Μπακαλίστικο αλλά δουλεύει.

----------


## Rx/Tx

Εγώ ξεκινησα ταξίδι στον κόσμο του L200 με αυτο :

diagram.jpg

http://radioaficion.com/mods/138-30-...-power-supply/

Αν κ τελικά με βλέπω να παίζω με τούτο: 

L200 741.jpg

Η με κάτι που να είναι κ τα δύο μαζί  :Wink: 

Πρώτη φορά θα ασχοληθώ με τελεστικό σε τροφοδοτικό, δεν τους πολυπήγαινα απο τη σχολή αλλά στην ανάγκη ...
Το σχεδιο είναι στην σελίδα 7/12 του datasheet για το L200. 

Φυσικά στο 5 πιν του  L200  θα οδηγηθούν δύο 2Ν3055 οπως στο σχέδιο που δείχνει το λινκ, αφου πλέον 
το μέγιστο ρεύμα εξόδου δεν θα ξεπερνάει τα  4-5 Α.

Για πέστε γνώμες .

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τις απαντήσεις η διαφορά δεν είναι το ένα κρύο και το άλλο να βράζει αλλά μια αρκετά μεγάλη διαφορά στη θερμοκρασία οι ψύκτρες κάνουν καλή θερμοαπαγωγή γιατί αρχίζουν να ζεσταίνονται ταυτόχρονα με τα τρανζίστορ και ίσως λίγο νωρίτερα, η διαφορά θερμοκρασίας φαίνεται πάνω στη ψύκτρα επι το πλείστον. Μια άλλη ερώτηση ο πυκνωτής εξομάλυνσης μήπως είναι μικρός 4.700 μf 63V τάση στην εξομάλυνση 38.5V, τάση τροφοδοτικού 1.3-33V την μέγιστη όμως την έχω ρυθμίσει με ένα τρίμερ 2.2ΚΩ σε σειρά με το ποτ. ρύθμισης τάσης στα 25 βόλτ γιατί παραπάνω είχα μεγάλη πτώση τάσης με φορτίο, με αυτη τη ρύθμιση στο τέρμα έχω μια μικρή πτώση 0.1 βόλτ αλλά προς τα κάτω σταθεροποιείται.

----------


## 744

Νίκο, να ξαναπώ ότι τζάμπα παιδεύεσαι με διάφορες πατέντες. Αφού τρως το χρόνο και το χρήμα σου, φτιάξε κάτι καλό και δοκιμασμένο. Από 0, ναι μηδέν αμπέρ και τάση. Αξιόπιστο, λειτουργικό, με Sense που όλοι το περνάτε έτσι αλλά είναι απίστευτο feature.

Εν πάση περιτπώση, στο άλλο με την δίοδο, *ΕΠΡΕΠΕ*, όταν αφαιρούσες την δίοδο, να υπολόγιζες ξανά το δικτύωμα για προστασία ρεύματος. Δεν μπορεί να ρυθμίζεις το ίδιο με και χωρίς δίοδο!

Αφαιρώντας την δίοδο, η τάση που αναπτύσει η αντίσταση μόνη της, είναι μικρότερη και άρα η περιοχή ρύθμισης είτε πολύ μικρότερη ή και καθόλου! Δηλαδή μπορεί το ρεύμα εξόδου να μην είναι αρκετό ώστε να ενεργοποιήσει το τρανζίσορ περιορισμού ρεύματος. 

Και πάλι τα περιθώρια ρύθμισης είναι περιορισμένα αφού δεν έχεις τελεστικό να ενισχύσεις το μετρούμενο μέγεθος. Μην ξεχνάμε ότι η sense αντίσταση πρέπει να είναι μικρής τιμής, ώστε να μην έχεις απώλειες ισχύος και θέρμανση αλλά και μείωση της σταθεροποίησης. Αυτό μοιραία δημιουργεί χαμηλή τάση που είναι δύσκολο να αξιοποιηθεί σωστά. Άρα πρέπει να ενισχυθεί σε μέγεθος, π.χ. με έναν τελεστικό ώστε να μπορείς να έχεις μεγάλο εύρος ρύθμισης.

Αυτός είναι ο λόγος που και στο σχέδιο με L200 που ανέβασες, περιλαμβάνει έναν 741 στο high side με την sense 0,1ωμ (βλέπεις που και πάλι είναι μικρή; ), ώστε να ενισχυθεί το μετρούμενο ρεύμα. Ανάλογα με τον επιλεγμένο τελεστικό θα μπορείς να τον συνδέσεις στο θετικό ή αρνητικό κλάδο της εξόδου (επηρεάζουν κυρίως τα χαρακτηριστικά Common Mode Voltage Range). Και να δεν λειτουργεί όπως θέλεις ή καίγεται μάλλον αυτό θα φταίει. 

Οπότε η συμβουλή μου είναι: ακολούθησε την πεπατημένη για σίγουρα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## 744

> ... στα 25 βόλτ γιατί παραπάνω είχα μεγάλη πτώση τάσης με φορτίο, με αυτη τη ρύθμιση στο τέρμα έχω μια μικρή πτώση 0.1 βόλτ αλλά προς τα κάτω σταθεροποιείται.



Τι εννοείς μεγάλη πτώση τάσης με φορτίο? Πτώση στην έξοδο ή στον πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης?

Και αν είναι στην έξοδο, τότε στον πυκνωτή πόση είναι η τάση? Μήπως δεν φτάνει το ρεύμα του Μ/Τ σου?

----------


## Rx/Tx

Νεότερα, 

Φίλος είχε ενα τροφοδοτικό σταθερής τάσης  εξόδου 13.8 V με περιοριστή ρεύματος στα 8Α ένα κάτι σαν ασφάλεια μάλλον.

Με παρεκάλεσε αν μπορώ να το μετατρέψω σε ρυθμιζόμενο.
Ο μετ/της είναι 2*18VAC αλλά δεν τον βλέπω για 10Α , πολύ μικρός δείχνει . 

Μετα την πλήρη ανόρθωση έδωσε 25.4VDC στον εξομάλυνσης , εφτιαξα το απλούστατο κ κύκλωμα με το L200 κ κατάφερα να έχω 2,2 εως 21.8V τάση 
κ ενα μέγιστο ρεύμα 5.6Α .
Η τάση κ το ρεύμα ρυθμίζονται άψογα .
Επειδή θεωρώ την ψύκτρα του μικρή κ τα εξόδου είναι 2*2Ν3055 δεν πρέπει να ζητάω πολύ ρεύμα σε τάσεις ιδιαίτερα χαμηλές .

IMG_20210214_203118.jpg

Η τοποθέτηση ήταν κάπως στενάχωρη  :Biggrin: 

IMG_20210214_103306.jpg

IMG_20210214_103317.jpg

Εδώ η πρόσοψη με τον κινέζο που χάνει παρά τις ρυθμίσεις που έχει 0.2V σε ένδειξη αλλά δεν υπήρχε κ χώρος να μπεί κάτι άλλο.

Και το φορτίο που χρησιμοποίησα για έλεγχο ρεύματος  :Lol: 

IMG_20210214_103254.jpg

Μια απορία έχω , ο μετ/της είχε στα τυλίγματα ενα σύρμα χοντρό κ ένα σύρμα ψιλό , ξέρετε ποιός είναι ο σκοπός του να τυλιχτεί έτσι?

----------


## Rx/Tx

> Νίκο, να ξαναπώ ότι τζάμπα παιδεύεσαι με διάφορες πατέντες. Αφού τρως το χρόνο και το χρήμα σου, φτιάξε κάτι καλό και δοκιμασμένο. Από 0, ναι μηδέν αμπέρ και τάση. Αξιόπιστο, λειτουργικό, με Sense που όλοι το περνάτε έτσι αλλά είναι απίστευτο feature.
> 
> Εν πάση περιτπώση, στο άλλο με την δίοδο, *ΕΠΡΕΠΕ*, όταν αφαιρούσες την δίοδο, να υπολόγιζες ξανά το δικτύωμα για προστασία ρεύματος. Δεν μπορεί να ρυθμίζεις το ίδιο με και χωρίς δίοδο!
> 
> Αφαιρώντας την δίοδο, η τάση που αναπτύσει η αντίσταση μόνη της, είναι μικρότερη και άρα η περιοχή ρύθμισης είτε πολύ μικρότερη ή και καθόλου! Δηλαδή μπορεί το ρεύμα εξόδου να μην είναι αρκετό ώστε να ενεργοποιήσει το τρανζίσορ περιορισμού ρεύματος. 
> 
> Και πάλι τα περιθώρια ρύθμισης είναι περιορισμένα αφού δεν έχεις τελεστικό να ενισχύσεις το μετρούμενο μέγεθος. Μην ξεχνάμε ότι η sense αντίσταση πρέπει να είναι μικρής τιμής, ώστε να μην έχεις απώλειες ισχύος και θέρμανση αλλά και μείωση της σταθεροποίησης. Αυτό μοιραία δημιουργεί χαμηλή τάση που είναι δύσκολο να αξιοποιηθεί σωστά. Άρα πρέπει να ενισχυθεί σε μέγεθος, π.χ. με έναν τελεστικό ώστε να μπορείς να έχεις μεγάλο εύρος ρύθμισης.
> 
> Αυτός είναι ο λόγος που και στο σχέδιο με L200 που ανέβασες, περιλαμβάνει έναν 741 στο high side με την sense 0,1ωμ (βλέπεις που και πάλι είναι μικρή; ), ώστε να ενισχυθεί το μετρούμενο ρεύμα. Ανάλογα με τον επιλεγμένο τελεστικό θα μπορείς να τον συνδέσεις στο θετικό ή αρνητικό κλάδο της εξόδου (επηρεάζουν κυρίως τα χαρακτηριστικά Common Mode Voltage Range). Και να δεν λειτουργεί όπως θέλεις ή καίγεται μάλλον αυτό θα φταίει. 
> ...



Γιάννη σε ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές σου κ έχεις κ δίκιο .
Αλλά δεν χρειαζόταν να ενισχύσω την τάση απο την αντίσταση εξόδου , παραδόξως με την μικρή ταση στα ακρα της είχα τον περιορισμό που επιθυμούσα .
Δοκίμασα να βάλω μια ακόμα σε σειρά να βγαλω δλδ διπλάσια τάση πρός το πιν 2 αλλά τελικά μονο κακό έκανα , κ το αφησα ετσι.
Αλλωστε δεν ήθελα να έχω μια σόμπα στην έξοδο που να μου τρώσει ισχύ άσκοπα.

Δεν ηταν μια κατασκευή με αξιώσεις ωστε να κάτσω να ασχοληθώ περισσότερο, άλλωστε αυτός που το χρησιμοποιεί δεν πιστεύω οτι θέλει κάτι περισσότερο.
Το μόνο που του είπα είναι να μην ζηταει μεγαλα ρεύματα σε χαμηλές τασεις αν κ υπάρχει πλέον ανεμιστηρας αλλά καλού κακού ....

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83118 
> 
> Μια απορία έχω , ο μετ/της είχε στα τυλίγματα ενα σύρμα χοντρό κ ένα σύρμα ψιλό , ξέρετε ποιός είναι ο σκοπός του να τυλιχτεί έτσι?



Τι εννοείς ;;; Αυτά τα σύρματα που που ήταν ψιλά δεν ενώθηκαν στο δίκτυο στα 230 ;;;; Τα χοντρά δεν είναι αυτά που ανόρθωσες κλπ κλπ και πήρες τα 25 Βολτ ;;;; Πες μου τη διάσταση του μεταλ πυρήνα, αυτή που βλέπουμε επάνω στη φωτό.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

> Τι εννοείς μεγάλη πτώση τάσης με φορτίο? Πτώση στην έξοδο ή στον πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης?
> 
> Και αν είναι στην έξοδο, τότε στον πυκνωτή πόση είναι η τάση? Μήπως δεν φτάνει το ρεύμα του Μ/Τ σου?



Το θέμα με την άνιση κατανομή θερμότητας το έλυσα άλλαξα το ένα τρανζ. εξόδου και περίπου ηταν ίδια θερμοκρασία και στις δύο ψύκτρες 2.3 Α στα 12 βόλτ δούλεψε για περίπου 20 λεπτά ζεστάθηκαν αρκετά αλλά όχι να ''βράσουν''.
'Οπως αναφέρω και στο 416 ποστ παρατηρώ μια μεγάλη πτώση τάσης όταν είναι ρυθμισμένο ψηλά δηλαδή στα 25 βόλτ στα 2Α έχω 2.5 βόλτ πτώση τάσης, στα 12 βόλτ 2.2Α έχω πτώση 0.1 βόλτ είναι σωστό? ο μ/τ είναι 25 βόλτ 2.5Α.
Μερικές παρατηρήσεις.
Χωρίς τη δίοδο ισχύος δεν λειτουργεί η ρύθμιση ρεύματος.
Χωρίς την αντίσταση 1ΚΩ που είναι παράλληλα στην έξοδο λειτουργεί κανονικά η ρυθμιση ρεύματος απλά είχα λιγότερη τάση στα πιν 2 & 3 150mv  χωρίς αντίσταση 250 με την αντίσταση με το ποντ. ρύθμισης ρεύματος στο τέρμα χωρίς περιορισμό, με το ποντ. στην άλλη πλευρά πλήρης περιορισμός οι τιμές ήταν 600 & 650mv αντίστοιχα χωρίς καθόλου φορτίο στην έξοδο πρέπει να υπάρχει αυτή η τάση χωρίς καθόλου φορτίο μήτε καν την αντίσταση 1ΚΩ.
Στα πιν 2 & 3 έχω συνδέσει ενα τρανζιστοράκι bc 546 εκπομπός και βάση αντιστοιχα και απο το συλλέκτη οδηγώ ένα λέντ με μια αντίσταση 3,2ΚΩ κατευθείαν στη τάση εισόδου 38.5 βόλτ, το λέντ αρχίζει να ανάβεί αμυδρά όταν αρχίζει να ενεργοποιείται ο περιορισμός ρεύματος με το ποντ. (χωρίς φορτίο ) και σχεδόν στο τέρμα όταυ έχω πλήρη περιορισμό, όταν βάλω φορτίο και λειτουργήσει (ο περιορισμός) ανάβει στο τέρμα έχω ξαναγράψει σχετικά.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Πυκνωτής εξομάλυνσης 4.700μf 63V.

----------


## 744

> Οπως αναφέρω και στο 416 ποστ παρατηρώ μια μεγάλη πτώση τάσης όταν είναι ρυθμισμένο ψηλά δηλαδή στα 25 βόλτ στα 2Α έχω 2.5 βόλτ πτώση τάσης, στα 12 βόλτ 2.2Α έχω πτώση 0.1 βόλτ είναι σωστό? ο μ/τ είναι 25 βόλτ 2.5Α.



Η πτώση είναι στην έξοδο ή στον πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης? Αν είναι στην έξοδο τότε μέτρα τι τάση έχεις ΕΚΕΙΝΗ τη στιγμή στον εξομάλυνσης.





> Μερικές παρατηρήσεις.
> Χωρίς τη δίοδο ισχύος δεν λειτουργεί η ρύθμιση ρεύματος.



Λογικό δεν είναι? Όταν βγάλεις τη  δίοδο αφαιρείς από το κύκλωμα ελέγχου ρεύματος 0,6 volt! Αυτά πρέπει να τα αναπληρώσεις αυξάνοντας την αντίσταση sense με όλες τις συνέπειες. Το έχουμε αναλύσει ξανά αυτό...





> Χωρίς την αντίσταση 1ΚΩ που είναι παράλληλα στην έξοδο λειτουργεί κανονικά η ρυθμιση ρεύματος απλά είχα λιγότερη τάση στα πιν 2 & 3 150mv  χωρίς αντίσταση 250 με την αντίσταση με το ποντ. ρύθμισης ρεύματος στο τέρμα χωρίς περιορισμό, με το ποντ. στην άλλη πλευρά πλήρης περιορισμός οι τιμές ήταν 600 & 650mv αντίστοιχα χωρίς καθόλου φορτίο στην έξοδο πρέπει να υπάρχει αυτή η τάση χωρίς καθόλου φορτίο μήτε καν την αντίσταση 1ΚΩ.
> Στα πιν 2 & 3 έχω συνδέσει ενα τρανζιστοράκι bc 546 εκπομπός και βάση αντιστοιχα και απο το συλλέκτη οδηγώ ένα λέντ με μια αντίσταση 3,2ΚΩ κατευθείαν στη τάση εισόδου 38.5 βόλτ, το λέντ αρχίζει να ανάβεί αμυδρά όταν αρχίζει να ενεργοποιείται ο περιορισμός ρεύματος με το ποντ. (χωρίς φορτίο ) και σχεδόν στο τέρμα όταυ έχω πλήρη περιορισμό, όταν βάλω φορτίο και λειτουργήσει (ο περιορισμός) ανάβει στο τέρμα έχω ξαναγράψει σχετικά.



Αν κάνουμε ανάλυση του κυκλώματος με τα ρεύματα και τις τάσεις θα πάρει πολλές σελίδες. Έτσι πρέπει πάνω-κάτω να λειτουργεί με αυτή την σχεδίαση. Που έχω πει αρκετές φορές, δεν την συνιστώ...

----------


## selectronic

> ...'Οπως αναφέρω και στο 416 ποστ παρατηρώ μια μεγάλη πτώση τάσης όταν  είναι ρυθμισμένο ψηλά δηλαδή στα 25 βόλτ στα 2Α έχω 2.5 βόλτ πτώση  τάσης, στα 12 βόλτ 2.2Α έχω πτώση 0.1 βόλτ είναι σωστό? ο μ/τ είναι 25  βόλτ 2.5Α....







> Πυκνωτής εξομάλυνσης 4.700μf 63V.



Τα έχουμε ξαναπεί όλα αυτά στο άλλο thread, ιδιαιτέρα περί της διόδου σε σειρά και τα ~600mV μεταξύ πιν 2-3 του LM723 μόνο εγώ πρέπει να έχω γράψει το ίδιο πράγμα 5-10 φορές...
Και τον τύπο για να υπολογίσεις την πτώση τάσης (κυμάτωση) στον πυκνωτή ανάλογα με το μέγεθος του και το φορτίο είχα βάλει, και site που σου δείχνει ακριβώς τι να περιμένεις, δεν ψάχνω πάλι να βάλω τα λινκ.

Χοντρικά αν έχεις 25Vac μετ/στη τότε μέχρι *περίπου* 25V μείον και μισό Βολτ πτώση τάσης στα εξόδου άρα 24.5V DC μέγιστη έξοδο μπορείς να έχεις, βάλε και 1-2V ακόμα λόγο οδηγών τρανζίστορ (ένα εσωτερικά του LM723 και άλλο ένα έξω), *μέχρι περίπου 21-22V και ~2Α πρέπει να βγάζει 100% DC σταθεροποιημένη τάση το τροφοδοτικό*.
Σε μικρότερο ρεύμα πχ 500mA μπορεί να έχεις και σωστό DC χωρίς βυθίσεις στα πχ 25-26V αλλά αν δεν βάλεις παλμογράφο πάνω δεν θα ξέρεις ποτέ σίγουρα (εδώ τάση στον πυκνωτή υπό φορτίο, δες τιμές "Vmin/Vmax" αν και ο γκατζετογράφος μου μετράει λίγο ότι να 'ναι)...

100mV πτώση τάσης υπό μεγάλο φορτίο μπορεί να έχεις μόνο στα καλώδια, η τάση πάνω στον διαιρέτη τάσης όμως (ή στο πιν 4 αν προτιμάς) πρέπει να μένει σταθερή όταν αλλάζει το φορτίο (πχ από 100mA σε 1-2Α για τάση εξόδου περίπου 2-22V).
Γι' αυτό ακριβώς το "καλό" του Ελέκτορ έχει 4 καλώδια στην έξοδο, για να αντισταθμίζει την πτώση τάσης στα καλώδια από το τροφοδοτικό στο φορτίο.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Το τροφοδοτικο δουλευει κανονιά αν και δεν το εχω βαλει στο κουτί του, να ρωτήσω κατι άλλο έχω ενα μ/τ 12 V 20A και θελω να κατασκευάσω ένα τροφοδοτικό για πομποδέκτη 13.8 ταση 18Α ένταση μπορω να βασιστώ στο ίδιο σχέδιο, τι θα μπορούσα να προσθέσω για προστασία υπερτασης? Για αντιRF φιλτράρισμα τι προτείνετε.

----------


## selectronic

Κλασσική προστασία σε τέτοια "13.8V" τροφοδοτικά είναι ένα κύκλωμα crowbar που απλά βραχυκυκλώνει την έξοδο του τροφοδοτικού με ένα ΜΕΓΑΛΟ SCR/TRIAC όταν αυτή ξεπεράσει ένα όριο, οπότε καίγεται η ασφάλεια στο δευτερεύον του μετ/στη κτλ.

12Vac είναι λίγα για 13.8Vdc έξοδο σε μεγάλο φορτίο πάντως...

https://sound-au.com/project77.htm
http://www.repeater-builder.com/astr...5m-2000-01.jpg

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Kατ' αρχήν ευχαριστώ Γιάννη ο μ/τ σίγουρα είναι πάνω απο 12V προέρχεται απο φορτιστή μπαταρίας αυτοκινήτου 20Α έγραφε πάνω  έχει ενα τύλιγμα στο δευτερεύον  στο κύκλωμα προστασίας που παραθέτεις πως θα υπολογίσω τις τιμές των εξαρτημάτων  πέραν της ζένερ.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Υ.Γ. γι' αυτό το σχέδιο https://www.gr.circuitlib.com/index....rofodotiko-20a  τι άποψη έχετε? έχω κατασκευάσει αυτό https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=36195  πριν πολλά χρόνια με ένα 338  'oxi μεταβλητό στα 13.8V το ρύθμισα, καλά πήγε.

----------


## selectronic

Το κύκλωμα που σου έβαλα είναι από "13.8V" τροφοδοτικό, οπότε μπορείς να αντιγράψεις τις τιμές από αυτό. Αν ψάξεις για "crowbar protection circuit" θα βγεις πολλές υλοποιήσεις για τα 13.8V
Η πιο απλή έκδοση του κυκλώματος (από τον οδηγό που σου έβαλα στο προηγούμενο) αποτελείτε από μία Ζένερ ή ένα διαιρέτη τάσης (που ορίζει την τάση στην οποία ξεκινάει να άγει το SCR), ένα SCR, την ασφάλεια που θα καεί όταν βραχυκυκλώσει την έξοδο το SCR, και μερικά πυκνωτάκια για να μην ενεργοποιηθεί το SCR με το παραμικρό παράσιτο στην γραμμή (θόρυβος κτλ στα 13.8V):




FYI υπάρχουν και ολοκληρωμένα για crowbar προστασίες (πχ), αλλά δεν βλέπω γιατί κάτι τέτοιο θα ήταν καλύτερο... 

Το βασικό είναι ότι για να δουλέψει η προστασία όταν θα χρειαστεί, θα πρέπει το SCR/TRIAC να αντέξει το ρεύμα που χρειάζεται για να καεί η ασφάλεια, για όσο χρόνο χρειάζεται για να καεί η τελευταία (οπότε θες γομάρι SCR)!

*edit:*
Το καλό με τα LM338 είναι ότι έχουν προστασίες από βραχυκύκλωμα, υπερθέρμανση κτλ, το κακό είναι ότι θες μπόλικα και δεν είναι και φτηνά (σε σχέση με πχ ένα 7812/LM723 και απλά BJT παράλληλα)...

----------


## 744

Να σημειώσω ότι η ιδέα ένα 7812 να οδηγεί τις βάσεις τρανζίστορ ισχύος δεν είναι σταθεροποιημένο τροφοδοτικό με την απόλυτη έννοια.

Πάντως, αν το φορτίο είναι σταθερό και με βάση το σταθερό φορτίο, ρυθμιστεί η τάση εξόδου, μάλλον όλα είναι καλά.

Ανάλογα βέβαια και με τα παράλληλα 338. Η αντίσταση 0,12 θα προκαλεί μέχρι 0,6 volt σφάλμα στην τάση εξόδου.

----------


## selectronic

> Να σημειώσω ότι η ιδέα ένα 7812 να οδηγεί τις βάσεις τρανζίστορ ισχύος δεν είναι σταθεροποιημένο τροφοδοτικό με την απόλυτη έννοια.
> 
> Πάντως, αν το φορτίο είναι σταθερό και με βάση το σταθερό φορτίο, ρυθμιστεί η τάση εξόδου, μάλλον όλα είναι καλά.
> 
> Ανάλογα βέβαια και με τα παράλληλα 338. Η αντίσταση 0,12 θα προκαλεί μέχρι 0,6 volt σφάλμα στην τάση εξόδου.



Πολύ σωστά, αλλά εγώ δεν είπα ποτέ να συνδεθεί η έξοδος του 7812 σε Βάσεις ΝΡΝ τρανζίστορ, κάτι σαν το παρακάτω έλεγα που θεωρητικά έχει και προστασία από βραχυκύκλωμα (αν και δεν βάζω το χέρι μου στην φωτιά για το πόσο καλά θα δουλέψει αυτή):



Κατάλαβα όμως γιατί το λες, δυστυχώς στο Google βρίσκεις και σωστά και λάθος παραδείγματα του "3-pin regulator with external pass transistors"... :/

Τώρα η τάση για πομπό CB κτλ δεν νομίζω να ενοχλεί αν είναι 12 ή 13V ΙΜΗΟ, η κλασσική τάση 13.8V είναι το "πάνω όριο" που αντέχουν τα "12V" μηχανάκια (και 1.8V παραπάνω σημαίνει Χ Watts παραπάνω)...

----------


## 744

Το σχόλιό μου ήταν για το link αυτό: https://sound-au.com/project77.htm που είχες ποστάρει πιο πάνω.

Όσο για το τελευταίο της Texas δεν έχει καμιά προστασία για τα ισχύος! Προσοχή! Προστασία μόνο το 317 έχει για τον εαυτό του και μόνο! Τι εγωισμός, ε?

Για να προστατευτεί το ισχύος θέλει το κλασικό τρανζιστοράκι με την shunt αντίσταση σε σειρά με τον συλλέκτη του κλέβοντας ρεύμα από τη βάση του.

----------


## selectronic

> Το σχόλιό μου ήταν για το link αυτό: https://sound-au.com/project77.htm που είχες ποστάρει πιο πάνω.
> 
> Όσο για το τελευταίο της Texas δεν έχει καμιά προστασία για τα ισχύος! Προσοχή! Προστασία μόνο το 317 έχει για τον εαυτό του και μόνο! Τι εγωισμός, ε?
> 
> Για να προστατευτεί το ισχύος θέλει το κλασικό τρανζιστοράκι με την shunt αντίσταση σε σειρά με τον συλλέκτη του κλέβοντας ρεύμα από τη βάση του.



Δίκιο έχεις, δεν έβαλα το σωστό κύκλωμα, το παρακάτω είναι που έχει μια υποτυπώδη προστασία από βραχυκύκλωμα:
(το παρακάτω είναι από το 'Voltage Regulator Handbook' της National, κάπου έχω και καλύτερο σχέδιο από datasheet αλλά δεν το βρίσκω τώρα γμτ)



Και ναι, το τροφοδοτικό του Rod Elliott είναι με λάθος συνδεσμολογία τρανζίστορ, για το crowbar το έβαλα το λινκ αλλά δεν το πρόσεξα ότι είναι έτσι το βασικό κύκλωμα, εμπιστεύτηκα τον Rod αλλά μάλλον σε αυτό το κύκλωμα δεν τον ενδιαφέρει η απόλυση σταθερότητα της τάσης ανάλογα με το φορτίο, αν και πάλι δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί δεν το έκανε σωστά, το κύκλωμα του fig3 έχει και driver τρανζίστορ οπότε θα μπορούσε να είχε βάλει ΡΝΡ και να κάνει σωστή συνδεσμολογία...  :Unsure: 

*edit:*
Ίσως τελικά και να θυμάμαι αυτό από παλιότερο datasheet από 78xx της ST:

----------


## 744

Και το L200 επειδή έχει πρόβλεψη για προστασία με εξωτερική ακίδα:

----------


## selectronic

Μήπως θα πρέπει να μεταφερθούν σε ένα νέο θέμα για "13.8V τροφοδοτικό" τα τελευταία μηνύματα?
Κουρέλι έχει γίνει το θέμα του moutoulos...

----------


## 744

Δεν έχεις άδικο! Ας το χειριστούν όπως νομίζουν τα αφεντικά του ... τόπου! Και διαγραφή αν θέλουν...

Πάντως νιώθω ολίγον γέρος με τα περισσότερα τρανζίστορ που ήξερα και θυμόμουν ως τα σήμερα να μην υπάρχουν (παράγονται) πλέον... 

To Figure 22, το τελευταίο είναι πράγματι το μικρότερο κύκλωμα με σημαντική αύξηση ισχύος και προστασία του ισχύος. Με μερικές πατέντες ακόμα μπορεί να ανέβει πολύ σε ισχύ διατηρώντας την απλότητά του.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Tι αλλαγές μπορώ να κάνω για να να φτιάξω το παρόν κύκλωμα 11-14.5VOLT 20A υπάρχει μ/τ απο χαλασμένο φορτιστή μπαταρίας με δυο τυλίγματα και έβγαζε 20Α.

----------


## selectronic

> Tι αλλαγές μπορώ να κάνω για να να φτιάξω το παρόν κύκλωμα 11-14.5VOLT 20A υπάρχει μ/τ απο χαλασμένο φορτιστή μπαταρίας με δυο τυλίγματα και έβγαζε 20Α.



Αντί για ποτενσιόμετρο τάσης θα βάλεις ένα τρίμμερ εσωτερικά στην πλακέτα, θα το ρυθμίσεις στην τάση που θες και τέλος.
Αν επίσης δεν θες ρυθμιζόμενο όριο ρεύματος, βάλε πάλι ένα 10Κ τρίμμερ και ρύθμισέ το μία φορά για ~20Α όριο.

Εννοείτε και ότι δεν χρειάζεσαι 63V πυκνωτές εξομάλυνσης, θα βάλεις ανάλογα με την τάση που βγάζει ο μετ/στη σου την σωστή τάση (πχ 35-40V).

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Κατ' αρχή χρόνια πολλά επανέρχομαι και πάλι στο θέμα τελικά ο μ/τ έχει δύο τυλίγματα 2χ14βόλτ περίπου και στις άκρες έδινε 29, ο φορτιστής μπαταρίας (απο τον οποίο προέρχεται) έκανε διπλή ανόρθωση  με γέφυρα όμως έδινε τις άκρες των τυλιγμάτων στην είσοδο ac της γέφυρας έπαιρνε μόνο το (+) και η μέση των τυλιγμάτων πήγαινε στο (-), προφανώς χρησιμοποιούσε τις δύο διόδους της γέφυρας και τα μισά αμπέρ αντοχής και ήταν καμένη έδινε 6 βόλτ έξοδο. Δοκίμασα άλλη γέφυρα που είχα 15Α και έδινε 13.8βόλτ πάντα σε διπλή ανόρθωση και 19 βόλτ με πυκνωτή 4.700μf 35V.
-H ερώτηση είναι γιατί έχει δύο τυλίγματα ο μ/τ  υποθέτω για περισσότερα αμπέρ (το σύρμα ήταν 2 ή 2,5 mm^2),  στις  άκρες των τυλιγμάτων 29βόλτ θα έχει τα μισά αμπέρ  (10) αν πάρω αυτή τη τάση με το παρόν σχέδιο λογικά θα πάρω 1.3-27V 8A θα μπορούσα να βάλω ενα μεταγωγικό διακόπτη να δίνω στο σχέδιο απο την διπλή ανόρθωση 19βόλτ 20Α για να παίρνω 13,5βόλτ 18Α.

----------


## selectronic

Ας υποθέσουμε ότι ο μετ/στης σου είναι "2x14Vac / *280VA*" και το σύρμα στο δευτερεύον είναι για ~10Α max.

Με γέφυρα και ανόρθωση στα άκρα του δευτερεύοντος θα δουλεύεις τον μετ/στη σαν 28Vac/10A (=280VA) άρα μπορείς να φτιάξεις τροφοδοτικό περίπου 25Vdc/10A max (η μέγιστη τάση εξαρτάτε από το μέγεθος του πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης και την πραγματική τάση εξόδου του μετ/στη υπό φορτίο).
Αν βάλεις διακόπτη μεταγωγής (ή κύκλωμα με ρελέ) και αλλάζεις τυλίγματα, θα μειώνεις το dissipation στα τρανζίστορ εξόδου στο μισό για τάσεις εξόδου κάτω από ~14Vdc. Αν έχεις σκοπό να δουλέψεις τον μετ/στη έτσι τότε καλύτερα πάρε μια πλακέτα Κ7200 (0-30V/0-10A) από τον Γρηγόρη και φτιάξε αυτό ΙΜΗΟ.

Αν κάνεις πλήρη ανόρθωση με δύο διόδους (που μπορεί να είναι οι 2 από τις 4 που έχει μία γέφυρα), όπως κάνουν πολλά "13.8Vdc" τροφοδοτικά, τότε θα έχεις έξοδο 14Vac/20A (=280VA) από τον μετ/στη, που σημαίνει ~12-13Vdc έξοδος τροφοδοτικού στα 20Α (λίγο παραπάνω με μικρότερο φορτίο και μεγάλους πυκνωτές εξομάλυνσης).
Το ρεύμα θα είναι 20Α γιατί θα παίρνεις 10Α από κάθε "μισό" του μετ/στη, φαντάσου να έχεις κόψει τον "2x14Vac / 280VA" μετ/στη σου στα δύο και να έχεις βάλει τους δύο 14Vac/140VA (=> 10Α @ 14V) με τα δευτερεύοντα παράλληλα μεταξύ τους (2x 14Vac/10A = 1x 14Vac/20A).

Η λύση 2x14Vac και ανόρθωση με δύο διόδους υπερτερεί σε σχέση με απλό μετ/στη χωρίς μεσαία λήψη και γέφυρα, γιατί έχεις μόνο δύο αντί για τέσσερις διόδους "σε σειρά" με το φορτίο οπότε γλυτώνεις την πτώση τάσης πάνω τους (άρα 1-2V παραπάνω μέγιστη τάση εξόδου σε σχέση με γέφυρα) και εννοείτε τις σχετικές απώλειες (dissipation) στις διόδους (άρα λιγότερα από τα VA του μετ/στη χάνονται σαν θερμότητα στις διόδους και τα κερδίζεις σαν παραπάνω ισχύ στην έξοδο).
Οι απώλειες των διόδων σε αυτά τα ρεύματα είναι μεγάλες (20Α x 0.7Vf = 14W "χαμένα" σε κάθε δίοδο!), οπότε μεγάλα και τα οφέλη αν έχεις μόνο 2 αντί για 4, γι' αυτό και τα περισσότερα μεγάλα "13.8V" τροφοδοτικά έχουν μετ/στη με μεσαία λήψη (πχ).

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Κατ' αρχήν χρονια πολλά και ευχαριστώ Γιάννη πάντα κατατοπιστικός και με πολύ θεωρία, μερικές ερωτήσεις θα ωρησιμοποιήσω δύο πυκνωτές εξομάλυνσης των 10.000μf 35V παράλληλα μήπως θα έπρεπε να βάλω ξαι μιά αντίσταση (παράλληλα) για εξισορρόποιση, το σασί θα γειωθεί στη γείωση δικτύου μπορεί να μπεί πάνω και το (-) της εξόδου του τροφοδοτικού?
-Γι΄αυτό το σχέδιο https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/sho...t=72596&page=3  τι γνώμη έχεις  αν φτιάξω αυτό https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/sho...=37220&page=45  για κάτι πιο απλό με παραλληλισμό τεσσάρων 338? Ακριβώς το ίδιο με ένα 338 το έχω φτιάξει και δουλεύει κανονικά.

----------


## selectronic

Εννοείς το παρακάτω κύκλωμα αλλά με 4 LM?



Θα δουλέψει (αφού μιλάμε για κύκλωμα από το datasheet) αλλά καλύτερα βάλε πέντε LM338 γιατί το ρεύμα δεν θα μοιράζεται ακριβώς διά 4/5 στα LM, θα υπάρχουν μικροδιαφορές, η διαφορά στο σύνολο του κόστους είναι μικρή και θα βοηθήσει και στο να μοιράσεις την θερμότητα καλύτερα στην ψύκτρα.

Το κύκλωμα αυτό βασίζεται στις 0.1Ω αντιστάσεις (5W τουλάχιστον) για να μοιράζονται το ρεύμα όσο πιο ίσα μπορούν τα LM (ο τελεστικός ρυθμίζει απλά την τάση εξόδου) που δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο αλλά "θα παίξει", δεν είναι για παράδειγμα τόσο καλό όσο αυτό το "10Α" που χρησιμοποιεί τον τελεστικό για να μοιράζει (καλύτερα) το ρεύμα, αλλά υπερτερεί σε προστασίες από βραχυκύκλωμα/θερμοκρασία από πιο απλά κυκλώματα με LM317/338 και εξωτερικά τρανζίστορ (πχ).

Σχετικό θέμα που είχα ανοίξει το 2011 περί 15Α τροφοδοτικό με 3xLM338:
https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=57600

Αντιστάσεις στους πυκνωτές "για εξισορρόπηση" θα έμπαιναν αν οι πυκνωτές ήταν σε σειρά μεταξύ τους (2x10,000μF/35V = 10,000μF/70V), παράλληλα μπορείς να βάλεις αν θες "bleeder" αντίσταση για να τους αδειάζει όταν σβήνεις το τροφοδοτικό (πχ 1ΚΩ στα 2W και πάνω).

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Τσέκαρε τις τιμές των 338 έναντι ενός τρανζιστορ ισχυος, ίσως σου βγουν ακριβά τα πολλά 338. Σταθερό θα είναι ή μεταβλητό ;;;

----------


## selectronic

Τα LM338 είναι σίγουρα πιο ακριβά από απλά τρανζίστορ (πχ), αλλά τα LM338 τα βάζεις απλά με αντιστάσεις στην έξοδο παράλληλα (ακόμα και χωρίς τελεστικό) και τέλος, έχεις προστασία από βραχυκύκλωμα, υπερθέρμανση, κτλ, ενώ σε απλό κύκλωμα με 3-pin regulator + εξωτερικά τρανζίστορ (τυχαίο κύκλωμα από αναζήτηση Google που δεν ξέρω αν παίζει) θα έχεις μόνο έναν "απλό" περιορισμό μέγιστου ρεύματος (που λογικά θα σε προστατεύει από βραχυκύκλωμα ή υπερβολικό φορτίο στην έξοδο) ή θα πρέπει να φτιάξεις εξτρά κύκλωμα για αυτές τις λειτουργίες (πχ έλενχο/περιορισμό ρεύματος με τελεστικό).

----------


## Antonis12

Μήν ασχολείστε με αυτό το κύκλωμα δεν λέει τίποτα. Κυκλοφορεί και σε κιτ κινέζικο . Το έφτιαξα και όλο προβλήματα είναι.Μόλις ζοριστεί λίγο καίει τα εξόδου .Υπάρχουν πολύ πιο απλές και αξιόπιστες λύσεις ,αυτό είναι μπελάς σκέτος .

----------


## 744

Φοβάμαι ότι θα συμφωνήσω...

----------


## selectronic

> Μήν ασχολείστε με αυτό το κύκλωμα δεν λέει  τίποτα. Κυκλοφορεί και σε κιτ κινέζικο . Το έφτιαξα και όλο προβλήματα  είναι.Μόλις ζοριστεί λίγο καίει τα εξόδου .Υπάρχουν πολύ πιο απλές και  αξιόπιστες λύσεις ,αυτό είναι μπελάς σκέτος .







> Φοβάμαι ότι θα συμφωνήσω...



Σε ποιο κύκλωμα αναφέρεστε?

----------


## 744

Στα παράλληλα LM. OK, οι αντιστάσεις μπαίνουν ακριβώς για να μην καούν (θεωρητικά) τα παράλληλα LM. 

Έχω επιφυλάξεις για την αξιοπιστία της μεθόδου.

----------


## selectronic

Σίγουρα δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο, το ανέφερα αυτό και μάλιστα επειδή δεν μιλάμε για απλά BJT παράλληλα με αντιστάσεις αλλά για ξεχωριστά ολοκληρωμένα κυκλώματα παραλληλισμένα, μπορεί τα πράγματα να είναι χειρότερα, δεν μιλάω να βάλεις διαφορετικά LM338 από διαφορετικούς κατασκευαστές κτλ, εκεί όλα είναι πιθανά.
Μιλάμε όμως για κύκλωμα που προτείνει το datasheet, όχι πατέντα, οπότε έστω κι αν το ένα LM έχει 20-30% παραπάνω φορτίο από ένα άλλο, θα παίξει το κύκλωμα. Και αν βάλεις 5-6 παράλληλα για 20Α, _πιστεύω_ ότι δεν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα. :Unsure: 

Τώρα αν μιλάμε για Κινέζικα boards με ψεύτικα (ΤΟ-247!) LM338, λογικότατο είναι να καίγονται στο παραμικρό ζόρι, αν πάρεις 5-6Α με λογική διαφορά τάσης εισόδου/εξόδου θα είναι θαύμα...
Αγόρασε σωστά, αυθεντικά LM338 και με σωστή ψύξη θα πρέπει να πάρεις 10Α και πάνω (εξαρτάτε πάντα από την διαφορά τάσης εισόδου/εξόδου φυσικά).


Πάντως τα "13.8V" σε μπόοοολικα Αμπερ τροφοδοτικά είναι από πιο κοινά τροφοδοτικά που μπορείς να βρεις λόγο των ραδιοερασιτεχνών, υπάρχουν πάμπολλα σχέδια και συζητήσεις για τέτοια γραμμικά τροφοδοτικά, τα οποία συνήθως είναι πολύ απλά σαν σχέδιο.
Η τοπολογία κλασσικού 3-pin regulator (LM317/78xx/κτλ) συν εξωτερικά τρανζίστορ (πχ) είναι κοινή πρακτική για τέτοια DIY "σπιτικά" quick-and-dirty τροφοδοτικά αλλά και τα έτοιμα τροφοδοτικά που πωλούνται είναι συνήθως (τα φτηνά?) εξίσου απλά, με ένα LM723 και μπόλικα BJT συν ένα απλό κύκλωμα crowbar για προστασία όταν σκάσουν τα εξόδου και βγάλει όλη την τάση του μετ/στη στην έξοδο το μηχάνημα (πχ).
Πολλά σχέδια έτοιμων Astron PSU εδώ.


Το να φτιάξεις ένα τέτοιο γομάρι τροφοδοτικό που να μην καεί, είτε μιλάμε για τροφοδοτικό πομποδέκτη ή για φορτιστή μπαταριών, νομίζω είναι απλή υπόθεση: over-design everything!
Ένα χαρακτηριστικό που βλέπω να λείπει από μεγάλα 20-30Α τροφοδοτικά που έχουν 20-40mF και μεγαλύτερους ακόμα πυκνωτές εξομάλυνσης, είναι το soft-start για να μην ζορίζεται η ανόρθωση στην εκκίνηση. Νομίζω κάτι τέτοιο είναι "must" όταν μιλάμε για δεκάδες χιλιάδες μF άδειων πυκνωτών στην εκκίνηση και θα γλυτώσει τις διόδους από καταστροφή στην εκκίνηση (και δεν θα χαμηλώνουν και τα φώτα στο δωμάτιο όταν ανάβεις το τροφοδοτικό). Επίσης θα χρειαστεί καλή ψύξη στις διόδους (όχι απλά βίδωμα στο σασί αλλά σε δικιά τους ψύκτρα). Μην βάλεις Κινέζικη "50Α" (στον ύπνο της) γέφυρα, βάλε σωστές stud διόδους που θα κοστίσουν 5-10 ευρώ παραπάνω αλλά θα ζήσουν για πάντα. Αν δει ο φίλος σε εξομοίωση με τι παλμούς ρεύματος θα φορτίζουν τους πυκνωτές οι δίοδοι στα 20Α φορτίο, θα χλομιάσει (σχετικό)...

Λέει το σχέδιο 3-4 τρανζίστορ εξόδου, βάλε 5-6 εσύ και δεν θα καούν στο πρώτο ζόρι, και το βασικότερο μεγάλη ψύκτρα και με ανεμιστήρες αν χρειάζεται!
Νομίζω στα τροφοδοτικά για πομποδέκτες υποθέτουν χαμηλό "duty cycle" χρήσης, ας πούμε 50% ζόρι στην εκπομπή και μετά άλλο τόσο χρόνο χωρίς καθόλου φορτίο γιατί απλά λαμβάνεις (μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος βέβαια  :Unsure: ), είναι και μικρή σχετικά η διαφορά τάσης Vce, και γι' αυτό βάζουν πχ μόνο δύο 2Ν3771 που ΟΚ είναι 250W γομάρια αλλά 100-150W dissipation δεν είναι και λίγα... Καλύτερα παραπάνω και ακόμα καλύτερα (και φτηνότερα) αν μπουν περισσότερα, μικρότερα (125-150W) τρανζίστορ ώστε να απλωθεί και καλύτερα στην ψύκτρα η θερμότητα. "Γρήγορα" τρανζίστορ δεν χρειάζονται εδώ, δεν μιλάμε για ενισχυτή, τα φτηνά ΝΡΝ έχουν κάτω από ένα Ευρώ το ένα και οι αντιστάσεις Εκπομπών είναι κι αυτές φτηνές. Μία φορά το φτιάχνεις το μηχάνημα, φτιάξε ένα "20Α" που όντως είναι για 20-25Α συνεχόμενα, σε Ελληνικό καύσωνα χωρίς AC!
Αν μιλάμε για μεγάλο και συνεχόμενο φορτίο όπως πχ στην περίπτωση φορτιστή μπαταριών, τότε θα χρειαστούν ακόμα μεγαλύτερες ψύκτρες και ανεμιστήρες ώστε να κρατηθούν τα εξόδου σε λογικές θερμοκρασίες Tj.

Αν το σχέδιο είναι καλό (όχι υπερβολικό ρεύμα εξόδου από το LM723, αντίσταση στο πιν 2 για προστασία Βάσης του εσωτερικού τρανζίστορ κτλ) και έχει και σωστό, *γρήγορο* περιορισμό ρεύματος το μηχάνημα (πάλι σωστή χρήση του LM723), το τροφοδοτικό θα ζήσει "για πάντα" (ή μέχρι να στεγνώσουν οι πυκνωτές εξομάλυνσης).

Μήπως οι διαχειριστές να μεταφέρουν τα τελευταία σχόλια σε ένα νέο θέμα? Αν έχουμε φύγει από το σχέδιο του Γρηγόρη δεν υπάρχει λόγος να χαλάμε το θέμα με άσχετα μηνύματα...

----------

airgeorge (07-05-21), 

giannhsb (07-05-21), 

mushaba (07-05-21)

----------


## Antonis12

https://www.ebay.com/itm/26496917205...cAAOSwp2pf~H3S Είχα πάρει την πλακέτα σκέτη, τα υλικά από διάφορες πηγές. Τα lt1083 είναι μάπα τα τίναξαν αμέσως. Πήρα lm338 από μαγαζί μια από τα ίδια. Δούλεψε με lm317  έδινε 4Α. Έχει γεμίσει μαϊμούδες και σου μένει τελικά ο κόπος .

----------


## 744

Από που πήρες τα LT1038?

----------


## selectronic

> https://www.ebay.com/itm/26496917205...cAAOSwp2pf~H3S Είχα πάρει την πλακέτα σκέτη, τα υλικά από διάφορες πηγές. Τα lt1083 είναι μάπα τα τίναξαν αμέσως. Πήρα lm338 από μαγαζί μια από τα ίδια. Δούλεψε με lm317  έδινε 4Α. Έχει γεμίσει μαϊμούδες και σου μένει τελικά ο κόπος .



Δυστυχώς έτσι είναι με τα Κινέζικα σκουπίδια, κι εγώ την έχω πατήσει πριν μάθω τι παίζει...
Αν είχες σωστά υλικά θα είχες και το αναμενόμενο αποτέλεσμα.

Για την ιστορία μετά το thread που είχα ανοίξει το 2011, έκανα δοκιμές με τρία παλιά TO-3 LM338 που έχω στην σαβούρα μου, χωρίς τελεστικό, μόνο με αντιστάσεις (0.1Ω μάλλον αλλά δεν θυμάμαι σίγουρα) στις εξόδους και "έπαιξε" το κύκλωμα, πρέπει να είχα τραβήξει καμιά 10αριά Αμπέρ που είναι πάνω από τα περίπου 7 που μπορεί να δώσει ένα σκέτο (με χαμηλή Vin-Vout κτλ κτλ), αλλά όχι αρκετά για να ζορίσω και τα τρία, ούτε είχα μετρήσει τότε τάση σε κάθε αντίσταση για να δω πόσο καλά μοιράζονται το ρεύμα μεταξύ τους.

Σε άλλες δοκιμές που έκανα παλιά με αυθεντικά, "πανάκριβα" σε σχέση με απλά 2Ν3055 θυμάμαι τότε, 2Ν3773 ίδιας παρτίδας παράλληλα με αντιστάσεις 0.1Ω, είχα δει μεγάλες διαφορές, πάνω από 20% χαμηλότερη με υψηλότερη μέτρηση!
https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/sho...l=1#post908082

*edit:*
Επειδή με μπέρδεψες με το "καίγονται τα εξόδου" και γι' αυτό ρώτησα για ποιό κύκλωμα μιλάτε, ξέχασα να πω ότι τα regulators δεν είναι απλά τρανζίστορ εξόδου, είναι ολοκληρωμένα κυκλώματα (IC), το καθένα με το δικό του feedback loop, εσωτερική ~1.25V reference voltage, τελεστικό, κτλ, γι' αυτό και μπορεί η κατάσταση με 2-3-10 παράλληλα μπορεί να είναι χειρότερη από σκέτα BJT, δεν μπορείς να κάνεις σύγκριση μεταξύ των δύο...
Η πίστη μου στην λειτουργία του κυκλώματος βασίζεται αποκλειστικά στο ότι από το datasheet του εξαρτήματος, οπότε *πρέπει* να παίζει...

Το ιδανικό για να βάλεις παράλληλα τέτοια regulators θα ήταν όπως κάνουν με τα MOSFET dummy loads: να βάλεις ένα τελεστικό ανά σταθεροποιητή, που να μετράει το φορτίο και να φροντίζει να είναι ίδιο (σχετικά πάντα) σε όλα, αλλά αν είναι να κάνεις κάτι τόσο πολύπλοκο καλύτερα να πάρεις μία πλακέτα Κ7200 και να κάνεις την δουλειά σου έτσι...

----------


## Antonis12

> Από που πήρες τα LT1038?



 E bay ,όλα μαϊμούδες είναι έχει πάψει η παραγωγή τους αν θυμάμαι καλά.

----------


## Antonis12

[QUOTE=selectronic;912445]Δυστυχώς έτσι είναι με τα Κινέζικα σκουπίδια, κι εγώ την έχω πατήσει πριν μάθω τι παίζει...
Αν είχες σωστά υλικά θα είχες και το αναμενόμενο αποτέλεσμα.

Τώρα πλέον έχω φτιάξει τόσα πολλά τροφοδοτικά, που δουλεύουν σωστά  οπότε αρκετά κυκλώματα όπως αυτό τα έχω παρατήσει και δεν έχω λόγο να ασχολούμαι. Εκτός και μου ξανάρθει όρεξη για κατασκευές. Εξάλλου αν δεν έχεις περίσσευμα παλιά υλικά το να κάνεις μια ιδιοκατασκευή δεν συμφέρει. Βρίσκεις σε χαμηλές τιμές ότι γουστάρεις. Ειδικά παλιά που λειτουργούσε το παζάρι πετύχαινες ώρες ώρες ότι δεν μπορούσες να φανταστείς. Ενδεικτικά να σου αναφέρω Linear εργαστηριακό 0-500v 0-500 ma 6.3v 10a αγοράστηκε για 15 ευρώ. 13,8v 30a  λίνεαρ για 30 ευρώ .Και αρκετά άλλα της σειράς σε τιμές 5 -15 ευρώ.

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

κύριοι αυτό που λέτε  μου εχει συμβει και εμένα, που εχω φτιαξει  τροφοδοτικο  , με το λμ723  (το εχει μεσα εδω ) πηρα τρανζιστορ 2Ν 3055  και μολις ζοριζοτανε  λιγο εφτανε στα 3α καιγοντουσαν, και τα δυο  σε καπια φαση βρεθηκα σε ενα μαγαζι σαλαμινα , μου εδωσε 2 ακομα δουλευουν  ........

----------


## selectronic

> Από που πήρες τα LT1038?







> E bay ,όλα μαϊμούδες είναι έχει πάψει η παραγωγή τους αν θυμάμαι καλά.



Καλά για LT1038 δεν το συζητάω καν, αν έβλεπες πόσο κοστίζουν τα αυθεντικά (όταν υπήρχαν) θα καταλάβαινες ότι με τα ίδια λεφτά αγοράσεις έτοιμο "0-30V/0-10A" τροφοδοτικό (Κινέζικο από Amarad και όχι κανένα Agilent βέβαια).

Η Digikey λέει ότι έχει σε στοκ TO-3 LM338 πάντως, δεν γράφω τιμή για να μην έχουμε τίποτα λιποθυμίες...
https://www.digikey.com/en/products/...38K-STEEL/6224

----------


## Antonis12

Για αυτό σου λέω ότι δεν αξίζει αυτό το κύκλωμα .Τα lm338 είναι πλέον πανάκριβα και δυσεύρετα που δεν λέει να ασχοληθείς. Και όχι μόνο αυτά αλλά και πολλά άλλα που ούτε τα μαγαζιά τα αναγνωρίζουν. Γνωστό μαγαζί μου έχει πει ότι πετάει κάθε χρόνο κούτες γιατί βγήκαν μαϊμούδες και τα είχαν αγοράσει από γνωστές πηγές εν αγνοία τους.  2ή 3 φορές πήρα από διαφορετικά μαγαζιά  τα lm σε τσιμπημένη σχετικά τιμή και πάλι τα ίδια. Για αυτό το λόγο όταν κάποια παλιά συσκευή πάει για τον κάδο κρατάω κάποια υλικά που πιθανώς θα χρησιμεύσουν κάπου . Το Κ7200 είναι μια τίμια επιλογή όπως και το γνωστό παλιό της smart kit που αντιγράψαν οι Κινέζοι και πουλάν σαν κιτ. Το τελευταίο με αλλαγές και ενισχύσεις το έχω πάει στα 0-26 v 0-5 A και δουλεύει άψογα. Το βραχυκυκλώνεις το ζορίζεις και πλέον δεν καταλαβαίνει μία. Όλα αυτά φυσικά με άλλα τρανζίστορ παλιά και γνήσια.

----------


## 744

Καλά, πολύ πλάκα έχουν! Από χρυσό το έφτιαξαν?

Και στη Mouser για το Τ έχουν min 360 τεμάχια! Αλλά τουλάχιστον λογική τιμή...

Στην www.tme.eu επίσης το Τ σε καλή τιμή για ένα τεμάχιο και το Κ κανένα 20άρικο αλλά της ΝΤΕ.

----------


## selectronic

> Για αυτό σου λέω ότι δεν αξίζει αυτό το κύκλωμα .Τα lm338 είναι πλέον πανάκριβα και δυσεύρετα που δεν λέει να ασχοληθείς. Και όχι μόνο αυτά αλλά και πολλά άλλα που ούτε τα μαγαζιά τα αναγνωρίζουν. Γνωστό μαγαζί μου έχει πει ότι πετάει κάθε χρόνο κούτες γιατί βγήκαν μαϊμούδες και τα είχαν αγοράσει από γνωστές πηγές εν αγνοία τους.  2ή 3 φορές πήρα από διαφορετικά μαγαζιά  τα lm σε τσιμπημένη σχετικά τιμή και πάλι τα ίδια. Για αυτό το λόγο όταν κάποια παλιά συσκευή πάει για τον κάδο κρατάω κάποια υλικά που πιθανώς θα χρησιμεύσουν κάπου . Το Κ7200 είναι μια τίμια επιλογή όπως και το γνωστό παλιό της smart kit που αντιγράψαν οι Κινέζοι και πουλάν σαν κιτ. Το τελευταίο με αλλαγές και ενισχύσεις το έχω πάει στα 0-26 v 0-5 A και δουλεύει άψογα. Το βραχυκυκλώνεις το ζορίζεις και πλέον δεν καταλαβαίνει μία. Όλα αυτά φυσικά με άλλα τρανζίστορ παλιά και γνήσια.



Κοίτα, τα αυθεντικά TO-220 LM338 έχουν περίπου 3 ευρώ το ένα, άρα ας πούμε 15 ευρώ για "15Α" τροφοδοτικό, ξοδεύεις περισσότερα από να φτιάξεις το ίδιο "15Α" κύκλωμα με ένα LM317 και εξωτερικά φτηνά ΡΝΡ, αλλά τα LM338 έχουν ένα σωρό προστασίες εσωτερικά, αυτό είναι το πλεονέκτημα.

Τώρα ένα Κ7200 που μπορεί να μετατραπεί σε 10-15Α με ελάχιστες αλλαγές (βασικά παραπάνω εξόδου), είναι 1000% καλύτερο κύκλωμα από αυτό του datasheet με τα 338 παράλληλα ή από LM317+ external pass BJTs, δεν νομίζω να διαφωνεί κάποιος (και έχεις και περιορισμό ρεύματος/αλλαγή τυλίγματος για χαμηλότερο dissipation στα εξόδου/κτλ).


*edit:*




> Καλά, πολύ πλάκα έχουν! Από χρυσό το έφτιαξαν?
> 
> Και στη Mouser για το Τ έχουν min 360 τεμάχια! Αλλά τουλάχιστον λογική τιμή...
> 
> Στην www.tme.eu επίσης το Τ σε καλή τιμή για ένα τεμάχιο και το Κ κανένα 20άρικο αλλά της ΝΤΕ.



Δύο ΤΟ-220 της ΤΙ έχει η Mouser, το ένα min 360 τεμάχια αλλά το άλλο μόνο ένα min:
https://gr.mouser.com/ProductDetail/...2FMvkSlw%3D%3D

Της ΝΤΕ είναι πανάκριβα (όπως και της Linear τα LT), αλλά ότι πληρώσεις παίρνεις... :/

----------


## selectronic

Μιας και έπεσα πάνω του, έχει βάλει και το Ελέκτορ κύκλωμα τροφοδοτικού με "LM317 + external pass transistors", τεύχος Νο93 (Μάιος 1990), ''Τροφοδοτικό 5Α'' ρυθμιζόμενο 1.2-20V/0-5Α με LM317 και 4xMJ2955 (η PNP εκδοχή του γνωστού 2N3055), συν 741 τελεστικό για ρύθμιση του ρεύματος:

https://i.imgur.com/pTBQTSQ.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/rrBtYek.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/lduRU53.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/M5eXrZv.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/je5SzQC.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/zzJkBsT.jpg

Οι εικόνες είναι από το pdf του τεύχους που υπάρχει στο site του Μάρκου (elektronio):
https://diyelectronics-gr.blogspot.c...g-post_24.html

 *Spoiler:*       






  

Πιστεύω πάντως ότι τα τελευταία μηνύματα θα πρέπει να μεταφερθούν σε άλλο θέμα...

----------


## alexandreio

Γεια σε όλους, ήθελα να θέσω το ακόλουθο ερώτημα: Έχω καταφέρει να εξασφαλίσω από χαλασμένα UPS, θηρία μετασχηματιστές, όλους με συμμετρική τάση  2Χ17VAC, τουλάχιστον 20Α. Τώρα, η συνολική τάση των 34VAC αν ανορθωθεί δίνει περίπου 48VDC, που είναι απαγορευτική ως τάση εισόδου για το 723 ή τους λοιπούς σταθεροποιητές. Έχετε ιδέα τι μπορώ να κάνω ΧΩΡΙΣ να χρειαστεί να πειράξω τις σπείρες του μτσχ? Υπάρχει καποια συνδεσμολογία να κατεβάσω την τάση ή κάποιο άλλο σχέδιο μεγάλου τροφοδοτικού? ΕΥχαριστώ!

----------


## andreasmon

TL783 ίδιο ακριβώς με το LM317,αλλά με βασική διαφορά ότι διαφορα τάσης εισόδου από τάση εξόδου είναι 125V.Άρα άνετα μπορεί να διαχειριστεί τα 50 βολτ και να βγάλει ρυθμιζόμενη τάση από 1,25 εως 47 βολτ.....Ρεύμα εξόδου 0,7 αμπερ αλλά βάζεις τρανζίστορ ισχύος κ.τ.λ όπως στο LM317.

----------

alexandreio (02-11-21)

----------


## alexandreio

Θαύμα, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου. Παίρνεις δηλ. το στανταρ κύκλωμα του  317 με κάμποσα 3055 στην έξοδο χωρίς μετατροπές? Επίσης, έχεις ιδέα που  το βρίσκω αυτό? Κοίταξα στα μαγαζια που ξέρω και δε βλέπω τίποτα...

----------


## andreasmon

https://www.pilianidis.gr/el/products-list

https://www.acdcshop.gr/advanced_sea...L783C&x=12&y=9

https://www.stathisnet.gr/transistor...age-regulators

----------


## 744

Απευθείας στην ΤΙ, στην Mouser και στην ΤΜΕ επίσης. Για μερικά κομμάτια μάλλον ΤΜΕ συμφέρει.

https://www.tme.eu/gb/katalog/linear.../?search=tl783

Υπόψη όμως ότι δεν θα έχεις προστασία βραχυκυκλώματος για τα ισχύος. Και με 20Α... δεν θα ήθελα να είμαι κοντά όταν γίνει το βραχυκύκλωμα!

----------


## alexandreio

Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, πρέπει να σκεφτώ κάτι και για προστασία βραχυκυκλώματος, ασφάλεια στην απλούστερη ή κάποιο κύκλωμα προστασίας. Και να σκεφτείς ότι έχω και μεγαλύτερο μτσχ από 20Α !!! (τον πήρα από UPS 2KVA).

----------


## andreasmon

> Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, πρέπει να σκεφτώ κάτι και για προστασία βραχυκυκλώματος,ή κάποιο κύκλωμα προστασίας.




βίντεο εδω
*DIY Short Circuit (Overcurrent) Protection


σχέδιο


DIY Short Circuit (Overcurrent) Protection.jpg*






το χω φτιάξει και δουλεύει....

----------


## 744

Με τόσα αμπέρ, δύσκολο το βλέπω. Στην χειρότερη περίπτωση θα έχεις απώλεια ισχύος πάνω από 800watt στα τρανσίστορ!!! Αναλογίζεσαι τι ψύκτρα χρειάζεσαι?

Επίσης τα τρανσιστορ θα πρέπει να είναι PNP και όχι τα 3055 που είναι ΝPN με γερούς driver στη βάση τους αφού θα χρειαστεί πολύ ρεύμα οδήγησης. 

Η εκτίμησή μου είναι ότι θα χρειαστείς 10 pass και ίσως 3-5 driver για τα pass.

Η απλή ιδέα για προστασία βραχυκυκλώματος όπως αυτή που επισυνάπτω δεν αρκεί για την περίπτωσή σου με τόσα ampere και ίσως με foldback να είναι καλύτερα.

Ωστόσο η πολυπλοκότητα αυξάνει χωρίς εν τέλη να έχεις καλό τροφοδοτικό.

Έτσι προτείνω αυτό https://www.banggood.com/RIDEN-RD601...3&rmmds=search με καλή ψυχόμενη πάντα γέφυρα και καλή εξομάλυνση.

----------


## 744

Όχι όμως για Vcc 45Volt, ε?

Δεν κάνει για την περίπτωση. Υπάρχει και ο περιορισμός του CMVR στους τελεστικούς.





> βίντεο εδω
> *DIY Short Circuit (Overcurrent) Protection
> 
> 
> σχέδιο
> 
> 
> DIY Short Circuit (Overcurrent) Protection.jpg*
> 
> ...

----------


## 744

Επίσης θα μπορούσες να πειράξεις λίγο το τροφοδοτικό ακριβείας του Ελέκτορ (τεύχος 8/1983) και από 3Α που ήταν η σχεδίασή του με επιπλέον τρανσίστορ (NPN) να ανεβάσεις ρεύμα εξόδου.

Αυτό έχει άλλη τροφοδοσία για το 723 και τους τελεστικούς οπότε δεν έχεις πρόβλημα με την μεγαλύτερη τάση από τον Μ/Τ ισχύος.

----------


## alexandreio

> Με τόσα αμπέρ, δύσκολο το βλέπω. Στην χειρότερη περίπτωση θα έχεις απώλεια ισχύος πάνω από 800watt στα τρανσίστορ!!! Αναλογίζεσαι τι ψύκτρα χρειάζεσαι?
> 
> Επίσης τα τρανσιστορ θα πρέπει να είναι PNP και όχι τα 3055 που είναι ΝPN με γερούς driver στη βάση τους αφού θα χρειαστεί πολύ ρεύμα οδήγησης. 
> 
> Η εκτίμησή μου είναι ότι θα χρειαστείς 10 pass και ίσως 3-5 driver για τα pass.
> 
> Η απλή ιδέα για προστασία βραχυκυκλώματος όπως αυτή που επισυνάπτω δεν αρκεί για την περίπτωσή σου με τόσα ampere και ίσως με foldback να είναι καλύτερα.
> 
> Ωστόσο η πολυπλοκότητα αυξάνει χωρίς εν τέλη να έχεις καλό τροφοδοτικό.
> ...




Πράγματι, 20Α = απώλεια ισχύος 800w και παραπέμπει μάλλον σε θερμαντικό σώμα...Δε χρεάζομαι όμως 20Α, απλά έχω εξοικονομήσει κάπους τέτοιους μτσχ. Θα μπορούσα άραγε να υλοποιήσω το κύκλωμα για 10Α (4 Χ 2Ν3055, που από ότι έχω διαβάσει παίζει) και να το οδηγήσω απλά με το μτσχ. ?

----------


## 744

Βάζεις το χέρι σου στη φωτιά ότι ΔΕΝ θα γίνει ΠΟΤΕ βραχυκύκλωμα στην έξοδο?

Αν ναι τότε κάντο. Αλλά πάλι λες για 3055. Για ποιο κύκλωμα? Με το απλό σταθεροποιητικό θέλεις 2955, δηλαδή PNP.

----------


## alexandreio

> Επίσης θα μπορούσες να πειράξεις λίγο το τροφοδοτικό ακριβείας του Ελέκτορ (τεύχος 8/1983) και από 3Α που ήταν η σχεδίασή του με επιπλέον τρανσίστορ (NPN) να ανεβάσεις ρεύμα εξόδου.
> 
> Αυτό έχει άλλη τροφοδοσία για το 723 και τους τελεστικούς οπότε δεν έχεις πρόβλημα με την μεγαλύτερη τάση από τον Μ/Τ ισχύος.



Το είδα αυτο το σχεδιο, ενδιαφέρον φαίνεται αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι έχει ξεχωριστο κύκλωμα για να οδηγήσει το 723. Και επιπλέον 3 Χ 2Ν3055 για να πάρει 3Α, προφανώς δίνει 1Α έκαστο. Άρα να υποθέσω ότι χρειάζομαι 10 Χ 2Ν3055?? Θα μπορούσα άραγε να χρησιμοποιήσω το ΤΙΡ3055 που είναι πιο "ευκολοφόρετο" ? Ή ίσως ακόμη και το D1047?

----------


## alexandreio

> Βάζεις το χέρι σου στη φωτιά ότι ΔΕΝ θα γίνει ΠΟΤΕ βραχυκύκλωμα στην έξοδο?
> 
> Αν ναι τότε κάντο. Αλλά πάλι λες για 3055. Για ποιο κύκλωμα? Με το απλό σταθεροποιητικό θέλεις 2955, δηλαδή PNP.




Ένα απλό κυκλωμα που το δοκίμασα και παίζει είναι αυτό εδώ: http://electronics-diy.com/schematic...lies_on6mu.htm  Το δοκίμασα και με 3055 και με D1047 και με έναν ταπεινο μτσχ 24V/3A (για να αντέξει). ΔΕΝ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΑ όμως (όπως αναφέρει) να προσθέσω 2ο, 3ο,4ο.... τρανζιστορ ισχύος για παραπάνω ampere, μιας και δεν είμαι σίγουρος τι ακριβώς έχω στα χέρια μου.

----------


## andreasmon

Μάκη,έπεσες στην περίπτωση που και εγώ ψάχνω την καλύτερη λύση να αντικαταστήσω το διπλό τροφοδοτικό με κάποιο πιο εύκολο επισκευάσιμο.

Έχω ήδη ένα διπλό με lm317 και tip3055,αλλά άμα κάνω λάθος και ζητήσω πάνω από 5 με 6 αμπέρ ή βραχυκυκλώσω έξοδο για μεγάλο διάστημα,καίγονται τα εξόδου και το lm317 και όπως είναι η κατασκευή,θέλω μια ώρα να τα αλλάξω.

Υπάρχει αυτό 1,2-25volt,10αμπέρ με ρύθμιση ρεύματος με ένα BD139.Λέω να το δοκιμάσω μέσα στην εβδομάδα.Τα υλικά τα έχω όλα.

*How To Make a Variable Power Supply. 1-25V & 0-10A Voltage Current Adjustable Power Supply*


σχέδιο γρήγορο εδώ

How To Make a Variable Power Supply. 1-25V & 0-10A Voltage & Current Adjustable Power Supply.jpg

----------


## andreasmon

Εδώ ο ίδιος φτιάχνει τροφοδοτικό 1,2-40Volt στα 20 amper με το LM317 και 4 φτηνά IRFZ44N .Επίσης βραχυκυκλώνει την έξοδο στα 6 αμπερ και δεν καίγεται τιποτα!!!Αλλά θέλει μελέτη,δεν έχω καταλάβει τι χρειάζεται η αντίσταση 39ΚΩ!!

περισσότερα εδώ.
*0 - 40 VOLT 20 AMPER ( LM317 & IRFZ44N ) -adjustable voltage power supply*

----------


## 744

Τα σχέδια στο #475, #476 και #477 καταλαβαίνετε ότι απέχουν πολύ από το να θεωρηθούν σοβαρά τροφοδοτικά. Επίσης δεν είναι σταθεροποιημένα και δεν έχουν προστασία ρεύματος. Ούτε βέβαια και ρύθμιση ρεύματος. 

Το ότι στο video δείχνει ένα σχέδιο για 20Α και στο βραχυκύκλωμα έχει στην είσοδο περιορισμό στα 6Α νομίζω κάτι λέει. Επίσης δεν έδειξε με φορτίο τι κάνει η τάση εξόδου?

Αυτά τα κυκλώματα είναι χάσιμο χρόνου.

----------


## alexandreio

> Μάκη,έπεσες στην περίπτωση που και εγώ ψάχνω την καλύτερη λύση να αντικαταστήσω το διπλό τροφοδοτικό με κάποιο πιο εύκολο επισκευάσιμο.
> 
> Έχω ήδη ένα διπλό με lm317 και tip3055,αλλά άμα κάνω λάθος και ζητήσω πάνω από 5 με 6 αμπέρ ή βραχυκυκλώσω έξοδο για μεγάλο διάστημα,καίγονται τα εξόδου και το lm317 και όπως είναι η κατασκευή,θέλω μια ώρα να τα αλλάξω.
> 
> Υπάρχει αυτό 1,2-25volt,10αμπέρ με ρύθμιση ρεύματος με ένα BD139.Λέω να το δοκιμάσω μέσα στην εβδομάδα.Τα υλικά τα έχω όλα.
> 
> *How To Make a Variable Power Supply. 1-25V & 0-10A Voltage Current Adjustable Power Supply*
> 
> 
> ...




Αν καταλαβαίνω σωστά, σε αυτό το κύκλωμα αλλάζω το 317 με το TL783 και έχω μια λύση; Επίσης, έχει μόνο 2 ΤΙΡ3055, δύσκολο να διαχειρίζεται 10Α...

----------


## 744

Αν το κάθε τρανσίστορ είναι σταθερά στους 25 βαθμούς (εσωτερικά στο τσιπ), τότε μπορεί να αντέξει 2Α στα 40Vce.

Προφανώς αδύνατο να έχεις αυτές τις συνθήκες που δείχνει το διάγραμμα SOA.

Δεν σε ενδιαφέρει σταθεροποίηση τάσης, προστασία και ρύθμιση ρεύματος; Αν όχι τότε βάλε μερικά ακόμη παράλληλα 3055, ασφάλειες είσοδο και έξοδο και δοκίμασε την τύχη σου.

----------


## alexandreio

> Αν το κάθε τρανσίστορ είναι σταθερά στους 25 βαθμούς (εσωτερικά στο τσιπ), τότε μπορεί να αντέξει 2Α στα 40Vce.
> 
> Προφανώς αδύνατο να έχεις αυτές τις συνθήκες που δείχνει το διάγραμμα SOA.
> 
> Δεν σε ενδιαφέρει σταθεροποίηση τάσης, προστασία και ρύθμιση ρεύματος; Αν όχι τότε βάλε μερικά ακόμη παράλληλα 3055, ασφάλειες είσοδο και έξοδο και δοκίμασε την τύχη σου.




Γιάννη, βέβαια με ενδιαφέρει. Υπάρχει κάποιο αξιόπιστο κύκλωμα 10Α που να μπορεί να διαχειριστεί τάση εισόδου 48 VDC? Ανάφερες βέβαια πριν, μια τροποποίηση του κυκλώματος του ELECTOR, θα πρέπει να μπουν 10 Χ 2Ν3055 για να πάρω την ισχύ που θέλω?

----------


## 744

Ναι, δεν γίνεται αλλιώς. Θέλεις πολλά αμπέρ.

Με τόσα όμως pass θα χρειαστείς καλύτερη οδήγηση οπότε μήπως τα pass να είναι darlington?

----------


## alexandreio

> Ναι, δεν γίνεται αλλιώς. Θέλεις πολλά αμπέρ.
> 
> Με τόσα όμως pass θα χρειαστείς καλύτερη οδήγηση οπότε μήπως τα pass να είναι darlington?




TIP 120 /121 ?

----------


## sotron1

Γιατί κάθεσαι και κουράζεσαι και δεν παίρνεις κάτι έτοιμο και δοκιμασμένο.

https://www.banggood.com/el/RIDEN-RD...090&ID=6296643

https://www.banggood.com/el/RIDEN-RD...=ES&ID=6296643

https://www.banggood.com/el/RIDEN-RD...=CN&ID=6290063

https://www.banggood.com/el/RIDEN-RD...=CN&ID=6279942

----------


## alexandreio

> Γιατί κάθεσαι και κουράζεσαι και δεν παίρνεις κάτι έτοιμο και δοκιμασμένο.
> 
> https://www.banggood.com/el/RIDEN-RD...090&ID=6296643
> 
> https://www.banggood.com/el/RIDEN-RD...=ES&ID=6296643
> 
> https://www.banggood.com/el/RIDEN-RD...=CN&ID=6290063
> 
> https://www.banggood.com/el/RIDEN-RD...=CN&ID=6279942




 :Smile:   Για την ψυχαγωγία και μόνο φίλε Σωτήρη!!! Σίγουρα όχι για οικονομία, έχω πληρώσει έως τώρα σε υλικά  και μόνο για τροφοδοτικά πάνω από 500€! Ναι, σίγουρα θα αγοράσω και ένα Buck converter. Όμως χομπίστας είμαι, άλλη η χαρά να φτιάξεις κάτι με τα χέρια σου! Άσε που μεταξύ μας, οι περισσότερες αγορές από banggood, μου έχουν βγει "της Κυριακής χαράς και της Δευτέρας λύπης"!   :Smile:

----------


## 744

> TIP 120 /121 ?



Ναι, αν βάλεις καμιά 15αριά όμως.

----------


## alexandreio

Ναι, όχι πολύ ωραία λύση... Μήπως έχεις κατά νου κάτι καλύτερο σε λογικά πλαίσια κόστους?

----------


## 744

Με την τάση και τα αμπέρ που θέλεις δεν υπάρχει εύκολη και φθηνή λύση.

Τα περισσότερα ισχύος NPN είναι για 1Α στα 50 volt (που είναι οριακό και πάλι. θα προτιμούσα στα 60).

Οπότε μάλλον πολλά παράλληλα με κάθε ένα να το υπολογίζεις για 1Α το πολύ.

----------


## andreasmon

> Τα σχέδια στο #475, #476 και #477 καταλαβαίνετε ότι απέχουν πολύ από το να θεωρηθούν σοβαρά τροφοδοτικά. Επίσης δεν είναι σταθεροποιημένα και δεν έχουν προστασία ρεύματος. Ούτε βέβαια και ρύθμιση ρεύματος. 
> 
> Το ότι στο video δείχνει ένα σχέδιο για 20Α και στο βραχυκύκλωμα έχει στην είσοδο περιορισμό στα 6Α νομίζω κάτι λέει. Επίσης δεν έδειξε με φορτίο τι κάνει η τάση εξόδου?
> 
> Αυτά τα κυκλώματα είναι χάσιμο χρόνου.




αναφέρει στο βίντεο ότι το τροδοδοτικό που δίνει την τάση εισόδου στο κύκλωμα δίνει max 6 αμπερ.

----------


## 744

Επιμένω ότι αυτά τα κυκλώματα είναι χάσιμο χρόνου.

Θα τα χρησιμοποιούσα ΜΟΝΟ αν το φορτίο είναι πάντα σταθερό έτσι ώστε αφού το ρυθμίσω να μην υπάρχει λόγος να αλλάξει η τάση εξόδου. Αλλά και πάλι χωρίς καμιά προστασία είναι ρίσκο.

Αφού θα ασχοληθείς και θα παιδευτείς, κάνεις κάτι καλό από την αρχή. Η διαφορά κόστους σαφώς και το δικαιολογεί πλήρως.

----------


## elektronio

To 2SD1047 το datasheet το δίνει 12Α 100W (το χρησιμοποιεί το κινέζικο τροφοδοτικό με τους 3 τελεστικούς)
Αν βάλεις 2 τέτοια με μια μεγάλη ψύκτρα πιστεύω θα είναι μια χαρά.

----------


## 744

Δυστυχώς όχι Μάρκο.

στα 50Vce, dc λειτουργία με κέλυφος στους 25°C θα σου επιτρέψει 2Α το πολύ.

Αλλά θα είναι στους 25°C? Πολύ αμφιβάλλω.

Άρα για να είσαι ασφαλής, το λιγότερο θέλεις 5 από αυτά για 10Α και με πολύ μεγάλη ψύκτρα, να κρατήσεις το τσιπ στους 40-50 βαθμούς. Θα έλεγα 6 καλύτερα.

Δες το SOA του τρανσίστορ. Και βέβαια τα χαρακτηριστικά (που είναι πάντα για τους 25°C).

Εξάλλου λέει total dissipation 100W max. Πως θα πάρεις 5Α από το καθένα με τάση ας πούμε 40Vce, άρα 200Watt??

----------


## alexandreio

Λοιπον, απλά να μοιραστώ εντυπώσεις, κατασκεύασα το παρακάτω, (κατά τα λεγόμενα του) μεταβλητο PSU έως 10Α.
1. Καταρχήν έπαιξε, με μικρες μονο τροποποιήσεις (σύμφωνες με κάποιες παρατηρήσεις του site)
2. Το οδήγησα με 25VAC, με μετασχηματιστή πολύ μικρό, έφτασε έως 28V.
3.  Κατόπιν έβαλα ένα τέρας μτσχ  17VAC, 20A+. Το φορτίο που έδωσα ήταν  περίπου 4Α, δηλ. θεωρητικά ευκολάκι. Έπαιζε, αλλά τα 3055 "ψήνονταν"  πάνω στη μεγάλη ψύκτρα τους. Η ρύθμιση του ρεύματος λειτουργούσε  ανεπαρκώς, περιορίζοντας μέν τα Α, αλλά όχι πολύ.
4. Τέλος, σε στιγμιαιο βραχυκύκλωμα, κάηκε χωρίς να κάνει "αχ". Δεν έχω ελέγξει ακόμα τι κάηκε.... Αυτά. :Blushing: 

http://electronics-diy.com/30v-10a-v...wer-supply.php

----------


## 744

Υποθέτω ότι κάηκε όταν το ποτενσιόμετρο για το Current Limit ήταν στραμένο προς το μέγιστο ρεύμα. Λογικό να συμβεί αυτό αφού όσο ο δρομέας πλησιάζει στο πάνω άκρο (όπως είναι το σχήμα) τόσο η προστασία ρεύματος ελαχιστοποιείται.

Τι να κάνεις? Τα είπαμε παραπάνω για να μη χάνεις χρόνο και χρήμα (σε καμένα 3055)...

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Λοιπον, απλά να μοιραστώ εντυπώσεις, κατασκεύασα το παρακάτω, (κατά τα λεγόμενα του) μεταβλητο PSU έως 10Α.
> 1. Καταρχήν έπαιξε, με μικρες μονο τροποποιήσεις (σύμφωνες με κάποιες παρατηρήσεις του site)
> 2. Το οδήγησα με 25VAC, με μετασχηματιστή πολύ μικρό, έφτασε έως 28V.
> 3.  Κατόπιν έβαλα ένα τέρας μτσχ  17VAC, 20A+. Το φορτίο που έδωσα ήταν  περίπου 4Α, δηλ. θεωρητικά ευκολάκι. Έπαιζε, αλλά τα 3055 "ψήνονταν"  πάνω στη μεγάλη ψύκτρα τους. Η ρύθμιση του ρεύματος λειτουργούσε  ανεπαρκώς, περιορίζοντας μέν τα Α, αλλά όχι πολύ.
> 4. Τέλος, σε στιγμιαιο βραχυκύκλωμα, κάηκε χωρίς να κάνει "αχ". Δεν έχω ελέγξει ακόμα τι κάηκε.... Αυτά.
> 
> http://electronics-diy.com/30v-10a-v...wer-supply.php



Νομίζω πως αυτό το κύκλωμα https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=99648 αντιμετωπίζει καλύτερα τέτοια θέματα, όπως και τα TIP3055 συμπεριφέρονται καλύτερα θερμοκρασιακά. Τα βασικά εξαρτήματα είναι περίπου ίδια και υπάρχουν σχετικές προστασίες που θα ήθελα να δουλεύουν ακόμα καλύτερα αλλά μέχρι τώρα κάνω μια χαρά τη δουλειά μου.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Βρε παιδιά πηγα να φτιάξω κι' ένα δεύτερο (2-12V) αλλά δεν μου βγαίνει και δεν έχω πρόχειρο το πρώτο να κάνω μετρήσεις και συγκρίσεις, λέω να το προσπαθήσω σταδιακά κατ΄αρχήν μόνο το 723 με τα απολύτως απαραίτητα  υλικά χωρίς τη ρυθμιση έντασης, τροφοδοσία εκτός το πιν 11 (+)  και πιν 7 (-) που αλλού πρέπει να δώσω και τι να μετρήσω? στο ποτ. ρύθμισης τάσης πρέπει να βάλω ζε σειρά και κάποια αντισταση προς το (+) δεν με ενδιαφέρει όριο ρύθμισης τάσης.  Η έξοδος 10 του 723 μου δείχνει περίπου τη τάση εισόδου χωρίς να μεταβάλεται απο το ποτ. ρύθμισης.

----------


## MacGyver

Αφού θέλεις να κάνεις κάτι, από αυτά που σου έχουν τύχει μάλλον θα σου συνιστούσα να αγοράσεις ένα κιτ. Να υπάρχει μια βάση, μια πλακέτα. Δεν γίνονται στον αέρα αυτά τα πράγματα.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

'Οπως λέω και στο ποστ θέλω να αρχίσω απο το βασικό κύκλωμα μονο το IC τη λύση του κιτ τη γνωρίζω θα την αλλά την έχβ απορρίψει.

----------


## elektronio

Κάνε το κύκλωμα στο breabord για να πειραματιστείς και βγάλε εκτός στον αέρα μόνο το τελικό τρανζίστορ.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

> Κάνε το κύκλωμα στο breabord για να πειραματιστείς και βγάλε εκτός στον αέρα μόνο το τελικό τρανζίστορ.



Μάρκο θέλω να ελέγξω αν στο πιν 10 του 723 δουλεύει η αυξομοίωση τάσης ώστε να μπορέσει να οδηγήσει το τρανζ. οδήγησης και μετα αυτό τα εξοδου.

----------


## alexandreio

> Μάκη,έπεσες στην περίπτωση που και εγώ ψάχνω την καλύτερη λύση να αντικαταστήσω το διπλό τροφοδοτικό με κάποιο πιο εύκολο επισκευάσιμο.
> 
> Έχω ήδη ένα διπλό με lm317 και tip3055,αλλά άμα κάνω λάθος και ζητήσω πάνω από 5 με 6 αμπέρ ή βραχυκυκλώσω έξοδο για μεγάλο διάστημα,καίγονται τα εξόδου και το lm317 και όπως είναι η κατασκευή,θέλω μια ώρα να τα αλλάξω.
> 
> Υπάρχει αυτό 1,2-25volt,10αμπέρ με ρύθμιση ρεύματος με ένα BD139.Λέω να το δοκιμάσω μέσα στην εβδομάδα.Τα υλικά τα έχω όλα.
> 
> *How To Make a Variable Power Supply. 1-25V & 0-10A Voltage Current Adjustable Power Supply*
> 
> 
> ...




Μόλις το δοκίμασα με TL083, αντί του LM317. Χρησιμοποίησα μτσχ. 35VAC, μου έδωσε στην έξοδο ακριβώς έως 30VDC. Δεν το έχω ζορίσει ακόμη, ωστόσο όπως ορθα αναφέρει ο Γιάννης ΔΕΝ ειναι σταθεροποιημένο. Αν συνδέσω 3-4 ακόμη TIP3055 και μια προστασία βραχυκυκλώματος, ίσως αξιζει να το βαλω σε ενα σασί και να μείνει....

----------


## BeetleJuice

> Πρίν από ένα περίπου χρόνο ζήτησα εδώ ένα τροφοδοτικό 0-30V  0-20A ... (το θέμα δεν ήταν να το αγοράσω), 
> παρόλου που έχω αρκετή εξοικείωση με το θέμα τροφοδοτικών, δεν μπόρεσα ποτέ να το κάνω ρυθμιζόμενο στα 
> αμπέρ του.  Και ούτε βρήκα ένα σωστό σχέδιο με το LM723.  Μετά από ένα περίπου χρόνο, και μετά από πολύ 
> "ξεσκόνισμα" στο εργαστήριό μου κατάφερα να φτιάξω αυτό (επισύναψη)  .
> 
> Ο μετασχηματιστής που χρησιμοποίησα ήταν αυτός, και λέω ήταν γιατί η χαρά ήταν να το δώ να δουλεύει το 
> τροφοδοτικό, και όχι να το κρατήσω (σωστά είδατε είναι στίς αγγελίες το τέρας- μετασχηματιστής), μιάς και μου
>  "χάρισαν" ένα τροφοδοτικό 0-35V  0-15A με το LM723, με ψηφιακά όργανα (V - A), και εφόσον ήταν πιο μουράτο
>  το κράτησα  (όχι θα το άφηνα   ). 
> ...




καλημερα , μηπως εχουμε τυπωμενο γιαυτο το κυκλωμα? 
επειδη εχω ενα "σχεδον ετοιμο" (που το αναβαθμιζω)  και εχει 4χTIP3055 σαν εξοδο και 1χ ΤΙP3055 για οδηγηση  (αλλα δεν εχει περιορισμο ρευματος), μπορω να τα κρατησω και να προσθεσω τα υπολοιπα εξαρτηματα οπως ειναι στο σχεδιο?

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Για να μην ανοίγω νέο θέμα υπήρχε ένας μεγάλος μετασχηματιστής απο UPS μεταξύ των τάσεων που έδινε ήταν και 2χ15.5V με αρκετά αμπέρ και έχω φτιάξει το τροφοδοτικό της ενότητας, έδωσε 22Α στα 13.5V οριακά προς το παρόν είναι χύμα στον πάγκο σκέπτομαι να το μαζέψω σε κουτί παρ' ολο το βάρος του για τροφοδοσία πομποδέκτη HF τα κλασσικά των 100W max. Η ερώτηση είναι για την προστασία υπέρτασης (21V μετά την ανόρθωση) έχω δοκιμάσει το TL431 (μεταβλητή ζένερ) και με διαιρέτη τάσης ρυθμίζω το όριο υπέρτασης λίγο πριν τα 15V για αποκοπή της τάσης εξόδου να χρησιμοποιήσω  βραχυκύκλωμα με οδήγηση triac (κάψιμο ασφάλειας) ή ρελέ 2χ1 επαφών, ο χρόνος τήξης της ασφάλειας θα είναι μικρότερος απο το άνοιγμα των επαφών του ρελέ?

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

O δαίμων του πληκτρολογίου οδήγηση thyristor αντι triac.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Καμία  απάντηση ας κάνω μια άλλη ερώτηση  στο παρακάτω κύκλωμα της φωτογραφίας  οι αντιστασεις  απο την κάθοδο του TL και απο τον συλλέκτη του τρανζίστορ προς το (+) είναι απαραίτητες και τι τιμές πρέπει να έχουν?. Η τάση που θα βραχυκυκλώνει το thyristor θα είναι περίπου 15V και η τάση εισόδου του TL 2.5V απο τον διαιρέτη με τις ανταστάσεις, το τρανζίστορ στη περίπτωση που χρησιμοποιήσω ρελέ θα οδηγεί χωριστή τάση 12V.

----------


## 744

Από τα ποιο βάρβαρα κυκλώματα στα ηλεκτρονικά, κατά την άποψή μου.

Οι αντιστάσεις είναι απολύτως απαραίτητες και θα έβαζα περί 2κ2. Η μια είναι φορτίο του 430 και ρυθμίζει το ρεύμα του 430 και της βάσης η δε άλλη απλώς γαι να κρατά την πύλη του triac σε κατάσταση OFF μέχρι να ενεργοποιηθεί το τρανζίστορ. Επίσης η αντίσταση αυτή είναι και φορτίο στο τρανζίστορ.

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

Καλημερα  σε αυτήν εδώ την ιστοσελιδα  ,      https://electronicsarea.com/20-amp-v...y-using-lm317/   εχει  ενα  τροφοδοτικο ελενχομενο  με το λμ 317   πλεονεκτήματα  και μειονεκτήματα να μαθενουμε  και εμείς οι αρχάριοι ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## 744

Αυτού του τύπου τα τροφοδοτικά έχουν αναλυθεί πολλές φορές. Δες πίσω στο thread.

Πάντως σταθεροποιημένο δεν είναι ούτε και προστασίες έχει. Πλεονεκτήματα? Μάλλον κανένα.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

> -Καμία  απάντηση ας κάνω μια άλλη ερώτηση  στο παρακάτω κύκλωμα της φωτογραφίας  οι αντιστασεις  απο την κάθοδο του TL και απο τον συλλέκτη του τρανζίστορ προς το (+) είναι απαραίτητες και τι τιμές πρέπει να έχουν?. Η τάση που θα βραχυκυκλώνει το thyristor θα είναι περίπου 15V και η τάση εισόδου του TL 2.5V απο τον διαιρέτη με τις ανταστάσεις, το τρανζίστορ στη περίπτωση που χρησιμοποιήσω ρελέ θα οδηγεί χωριστή τάση 12V.



Kατ' αρχην ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση να υποθέσω θεωρείτα ''βάρβαρο'' κύκλωμα απο την άποψη του βίαιυ κάψιμο της ασφάλειας στην περίπτωση που το τρανζίστορ οδηγήσει ένα ρελέ 2χ1 επαφών και κόβετα έτσι η έξοδος ο χρόνος αποκοπής θα είναι μεγαλύτερος απο το κάψιμο της ασφάλειας.

----------


## 744

Αν η τάση εξόδου αυξηθεί τότε αυτό το βάρβαρο κύκλωμα ενεργοποιεί το thyristor ή triac και βραχυκυκλώνει την έξοδο καίγοντας ότι βρει στο δρόμο του. Ελπίζουμε μόνο την ασφάλεια.

Αυτό γίνεται για να προστατευθούν, υποτίθεται, τα κυκλώματα που είναι συνδεμένα στην έξοδο του τροφοδοτικού και δεν μπορούν να ανεχτούν μεγαλύτερη τάση. Π.χ. στα 5volt αν έχεις TTL και η τάση πάει ας πούμε 5.5volt, τότε ενεργοποιείται το κύκλωμα. Γενικά είναι της παλιάς σχολής σχεδίαση.

Για ρελέ δεν το συζητάμε.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Γιατί αποκλείουμε το ρελέ το έχω δοκιμάσει έτσι στο χύμα και με φορτίο και δούλεψε το πρόβλημα είναι ο χρόνος?

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Όπως λέω και παραπάνω το τροφοδοτικό προορίζεται για πομποδέκτες.

----------


## chipakos-original

Εγώ παιδιά στα τροφοδοτικά μου και στο διπλό τροφοδοτικό μου και στο μονό έχω τοποθετήσει ένα πολύ απλό κυκλωματάκι που προρυθμίζεις την τάση εξόδου και αν συμβεί να καεί το τροφοδοτικό, ή από λάθος να αυξήσω την τάση εξόδου, κόβει ένα ρελέ ισχύος.Το κυκλωματάκι το βρήκα σε ένα τεύχος των ηλεκτρονικών επιλογών και στην πραγματικότητα είναι προστασία εξόδου ενισχυτή ισχύος το οποίο προσάρμοσα κατάλληλα και επειδή λειτούργησε θαυμάσια το τοποθέτησα στα τροφοδοτικά μου. Το 2019 επανασχεδίασα το κύκλωμα . Το κύκλωμα με βραχυκύκλωμα εξόδου της τάσεως είναι πράγματι βάρβαρο .

----------


## 744

> Γιατί αποκλείουμε το ρελέ το έχω δοκιμάσει έτσι στο χύμα και με φορτίο και δούλεψε το πρόβλημα είναι ο χρόνος?



Αν νομίζεις ότι το φορτίο σου δεν θα πάθει κάτι στα 10-100ms που θα χρειαστεί να λειτουργήσει με την παραπάνω τάση, ΟΚ. 

Η παραπάνω τάση μπορεί να είναι από λίγη έως πολύ βέβαια.

----------


## Rx/Tx

Εχω φτιάξει το τροφοδοτικό αυτό αλλά με δύο τρανζίστορ εξόδου και ρεύμα 5 Α . Επίσης εχω τροφοδοτήσει το 723 με αρνητικότερη ταση 3.3V ωστε να μπορέσω να πάρω ακριβώς 0 ταση στην έξοδο.
Η τάση ρυθμίζεται απο 0 εως 30 V και το ρεύμα απο 0.5Α εως και τα 4.5 Α , για να παρω πάνω απο 4.5 Α πρέπει να βγάλω εκτός τον έλεγχο ρεύματος, αλλά επειδη σπάνια ζητάω πάνω απο 1-2 Α δεν με απασχολεί .
Το σχεδιο που ακολουθησα για την αρνητική τάση  είναι αυτό : 

adjustable-30v-lm723-power-supply.jpg

Εχω , οχι τώρα , πάντα είχα ενα πρόβλημα με την τάση εξόδου, όταν κλείσω τον γενικό διακόπτη της τάσης δικτύου και αν υποθέσουμε ότι πριν δούλευα με 12 V  
η τάση εξόδου ανεβαίνει στα 18 V και μετά πέφτει αργά . φανταστείτε δλδ να δουλεύεις με ενα λεντακι και να κλεισεις  :Sad: 
Εχω βέβαια και 2*10.000μF μετά την γεφυρα , αλλά δεν πιστεύω οτι φταίει αυτό.

Και ενα ακόμα θέμα που αντιμετωπίζω είναι ότι πάντα επηρεαζόταν απο την rf, ακόμα και όταν δουλεύω με εικονικό φορτίο.
Η ισχύς που δουλευω είναι απο 4 εως και 25 W και είναι εργοστασιακά μη πειραγμένα μηχανήματα . 

Σκέφτομαι αν δεν υπάρχει λύση στο ανέβασμα της τάσης στο κλείσιμο να βάλω ενα διακόπτη σε σειρά με την έξοδο που να κλεινω πρώτα αυτόν και μετα τον γενικό. 

Σε ότι αφορά τον επηρεασμό δεν ξερω αν επηρεάζεται απο το δίκτυο κ απο την έξοδο. 
Υπάρχουν φίλτρα που να μπορώ να κατασκευάσω κ να τοποθετήσω
 σε σειρά με την έξοδο χωρίς να επηρεαστεί σημαντικά η λειτουργία του?

----------


## mikemtb

δες, μηπως στο κλεισιμο χανει πρωτα την αρνητικη ταση και γιαυτο σου κανει overshoot!!!!

----------


## 744

> δες, μηπως στο κλεισιμο χανει πρωτα την αρνητικη ταση και γιαυτο σου κανει overshoot!!!!



Οι μικροί πυκνωτές δικαιολογούν αυτή την συμπεριφορά. Δοκίμασε να τους αυξήσεις.

----------


## elektronio

> Εχω φτιάξει το τροφοδοτικό αυτό αλλά με δύο τρανζίστορ εξόδου και ρεύμα 5 Α . Επίσης εχω τροφοδοτήσει το 723 με αρνητικότερη ταση 3.3V ωστε να μπορέσω να πάρω ακριβώς 0 ταση στην έξοδο.
> Η τάση ρυθμίζεται απο 0 εως 30 V και το ρεύμα απο 0.5Α εως και τα 4.5 Α , για να παρω πάνω απο 4.5 Α πρέπει να βγάλω εκτός τον έλεγχο ρεύματος, αλλά επειδη σπάνια ζητάω πάνω απο 1-2 Α δεν με απασχολεί .
> Το σχεδιο που ακολουθησα για την αρνητική τάση  είναι αυτό : 
> 
> adjustable-30v-lm723-power-supply.jpg
> 
> Εχω , οχι τώρα , πάντα είχα ενα πρόβλημα με την τάση εξόδου, όταν κλείσω τον γενικό διακόπτη της τάσης δικτύου και αν υποθέσουμε ότι πριν δούλευα με 12 V  
> η τάση εξόδου ανεβαίνει στα 18 V και μετά πέφτει αργά . φανταστείτε δλδ να δουλεύεις με ενα λεντακι και να κλεισεις 
> Εχω βέβαια και 2*10.000μF μετά την γεφυρα , αλλά δεν πιστεύω οτι φταίει αυτό.
> ...



Δες και αυτό το άρθρο https://www.elektormagazine.com/news...d-power-supply

----------

awmn931 (20-05-22)

----------


## Rx/Tx

Πρωτον να σας ευχαριστήσω για τις απαντήσεις σας , βασικόν.

Δευτερον , σήμερα το έκανα βίδες και ασχολήθηκα . 

Πρώτη ενέργεια να αφαιρέσω το κύκλωμα αρνητικής τάσης και να συνδέσω το 7 ποδαράκι του 723 απευθείας στο (-) του κυκλώματος .
Πρώτη παρατήρηση οτι αυτό το ανέβασμα τάσης στο κλείσιμο εξαφανίστηκε  αλλά η χαμηλότερη τάση που μπόρεσα να βγάλω ηταν τα 2,2V, 
στην μέγιστη δεν είχα πρόβλημα αφού ρύθμιζα εως και 38.5V.

Μετά σκέφτηκα να αφαιρέσω τον ηλεκτρολυτικό των 470μF (C2 στοι σχεδιο μου) αφού το πρόβλημα μοιάζει σαν εκφορτιση πυκνωτή.
Το αποτέσμα ηταν να ανεβαινει η ταση ανάλογα με την τάση εξόδου, δλδ στα 2,5V τάση εξόδου κλεινοντας ανέβαινε το πολύ 1-1,5V
Στην μέση , δλδ κάπου στα 15V ανέβαινε ελάχιστα , αλλά στην μέγιστη ταση εξοδου δλδ στα 30V πήγαινε πάνω απο 38 V. Αλλο κουφό κ αυτό.


Bέβαια όλα αυτά με τις τιμές των αντιστάσεων σύμφωνα με το δικό μου σχέδιο , δλδ ο διαιρέτης στα ποδαράκια 5.6 κ 7 ηταν 2Κ2 κ 2Κ2 χωρίς τον ηλεκτρολυτικό , 
ετσι αποφάσισα με το 7 ποδαράκι του 723 απευθείας στην γείωση να αλλάξω τις αντιστασεις αυτές με 22Κ κ 5Κ6 και να δοκιμάσω την τύχη μου προσθέτοντας μετα τον ηλεκτρολυτικό.
αποτέλεσμα τα 2.2V να κατεβουν στα 1,2V , ο ηλεκτρολυτικός παίζει ρόλο τελικά αφου μεταβάλει την τάση εξόδου αλλά αυτη τη στιγμή δεν θυμάμαι κατά πόσο , 
θα κρατήσω σημειώσεις κ θα τις αναφερω σε επόμενο πόστ.

Πάνε αρκετα χρόνια που ασχολήθηκα με αυτό το τροφοδοτικό, είναι εκει στο πάγκο κ κάνει την δουλειά του αφου δεν έχω απαιτήσεις απο αυτό.
Ετσι ρίχνοντας μια ματιά βρήκα τον ένα πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης 10.000μF /63V  μετά την γέφυρα φουσκωμένο, Στην αρχή δέν εδωσα σημασία αλλά είχε μια διαρροή και τον ξεκόλησα μαζί με το ταίρι του να τους ελέγξω . Λοιπον οι πυκνωτές είναι ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ίδιοι , σε μέγεθος κ χωρητικότητα , ο ένας ομως είναι 63V και ο άλλος 35V. Πρέπει τελικά να προσέχουμε τι μας πουλάνε 
πριν το χρησιμοποιήσουμε . Βλακεία μου πάνω στην βιασύνη μου.

Δεύτερη παρατήρηση , όταν μετρώντας ταση στα ποδαράκα 11 κ 12 του 723 μέτρησα 53V , συν την αρνητική των 3.3V κοντα 56V, πώς δεν εσκασε να τεθεί σε τροχιά .
Τότε θυμήθηκα οτι μια εποχή έβγαλα τον παλιο μετ/τη και έβαλα εναν τοροειδή , υπέθεσα οτι υπήρχε το κύκλωμα με την ζένερ στα 33 V που υπάρχει στο ας πούμε δικό μου σχέδιο 
και το αφησα ετσι. Απερισκεψία η βλακεία η αρχές αλτζχάιμερ,

Εβαλα μια αντίσταση 2Κ7 σε σειρά με το (+) και ζένερ στα 33V και ''έφερα'' την τάση στα φυσιολογικά της επίπεδα. 

Εχω συνέχεια ακόμα , αφου πρέπει να λύσω κ το θέμα επηρεασμού. Βλέποντας όμως τιμές σε αντιπαρασιτικά απογοητεύτηκα.
Κατι πρέπει να κατασκευάσω μόνος. Ισως κάνει κάτι ενα τριγωνο με πυκνωτές 100ηF στην φάση, ουδέτερο πρός γειωση. 

Και στην έξοδο δύο σε σειρά VK200 με πυκνωτες πριν κ μετα που να γειώνουν την υψηλή, λέτε να βγει ακρη ? Η αρχισω να ψάχνω για σχέδιο? Αυτοί οι κυλινδρικοί φερίτες 
που βάζουν σε καλώδια στους Η/Υ κανουν τπτ?

Τα σχεδια είναι αυτα για να μην ψάχνετε:

moutoulos_power_supply_lm723_0_30v_0_20a_169.gifadjustable-30v-lm723-power-supply.jpg

----------


## 744

Τα 1000μF στην έξοδο είναι πολλά. Μήπως εννοείς 100μF?

Λογικό είναι να μην έχεις ρύθμιση μέχρι το 0 αν το 7 του 723 δεν παίρνει αρνητική τάση και απλά το γειώσεις.

Αν αφαιραΌσεις το C2 τότε η αρνητική τάση θα έχει την κυμάτωση της ανορθωμένης αλλά όχι εξομαλυμένης τάσης. Θα δεις αυτη την κυμμάτωση να επηρεάζει την έξοδό σου.

----------


## Rx/Tx

> δες, μηπως στο κλεισιμο χανει πρωτα την αρνητικη ταση και γιαυτο σου κανει overshoot!!!!



Η ταση είναι σταθερή όσο  μπορεί να είναι με ζένερ στα 3.3V,  τι να κάνω δλδ ? να αυξήσω τον πυκνωτή των 470μF ? να εφορτίζει δλδ η αρνητική τάση αργότερα? 
Το λέω αυτό επειδή λογικά η τάση εξόδου ανεβαίνει που σημαίνει οτι ανεβαινει η τάση στην βάση των 2Ν3055 και φυσικά η ταση στην έξοδο του 723. 
Αυτό πρέπει να αποφύγω, αλλά πως? Με ενα switching TR στην έξοδο του 723 που να μηδενίζει την οδήγηση πρός τα εξόδου? 








> Οι μικροί πυκνωτές δικαιολογούν αυτή την συμπεριφορά. Δοκίμασε να τους αυξήσεις.



Ποιούς πυκνωτές? Στο φίλτρο εχω 20.000μF, πού αλλού?

----------


## Rx/Tx

> Τα 1000μF στην έξοδο είναι πολλά. Μήπως εννοείς 100μF?
> 
> Λογικό είναι να μην έχεις ρύθμιση μέχρι το 0 αν το 7 του 723 δεν παίρνει αρνητική τάση και απλά το γειώσεις.
> 
> Αν αφαιραΌσεις το C2 τότε η αρνητική τάση θα έχει την κυμάτωση της ανορθωμένης αλλά όχι εξομαλυμένης τάσης. Θα δεις αυτη την κυμμάτωση να επηρεάζει την έξοδό σου.





Στην έξοδο δεν έχω βάλει πυκνωτή, οι πυκνωτες είναι στην εξομάλυνση μετα την γέφυρα.

Ναι λογικά αφαιρώντας τον C2 πρέπει να πέφτει κ η τάση , θα τον ξαναβάλω, αν και απο ότι είδα είχα 220μF αντι για 470 του σχεδίου.

----------


## 744

Στον C2 αναφερόμουν ως μικρό πυκνωτή. Στο σβήσιμο ο 470 αδειάζει γρήγορα. Εκείνον ΔΕΝ μπορείς να τον αφαιρέσεις! Κάνεις ανόρθωση και μετά πρέπει να υπάρχει πυκνωτής αλλιώς αντί DC τάσης θα έχεις παλμούς ως αρνητική τάση στο 7 του 723.

Στο σχέδιο του moutoulos γράφει 1000μF στην έξοδο.

----------


## Rx/Tx

Θα το δώ αύριο  

Ισως αν με παίρνει ο χώρος να βάλω 1000μF στον C2 .

θα προσπαθήσω με τον δαιρέτη να φέρω κ την τάση αναφοράς στο ποδαράκι 6 στα όρια που ζητάει ο κατασκευαστής στα 7.15V, ισως επειδή η ταση μετα την εξομάλυνση δεν είναι 40V 
αλλά 53 μπορεί να έχει ξεφύγει.

Επειτα λέω την αρνητική τάση των 4.7V με την ζένερ να την πάω στα 5V με την χρήση ενός 7905, ετσι δεν είναι ? τα 7805 είναι για θετική τάση αν δεν κάνω λάθος.
Αλλά δεν ξέρω αν αντέχει τάση εισόδου 53 V , μου φαίνεται θα πρέπει να την κατεβάσω με ζένερ αφού το 7805 θέλει απο 35-40 V .

Και μένει το θέμα με τα φίλτρα για την RF.
αλλά 6.95

----------


## kostas-21

Μετασχηματιστή απο 220 βολτ σε 30, και 10 Αμπερ που θα βρώ? Ξέρει καποιοςς?

----------


## pstratos

Σε αυτά τα τροφοδοτικά θυμάμαι βάζαμε 230--> 24V Μ/Σ

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

> Εγώ παιδιά στα τροφοδοτικά μου και στο διπλό τροφοδοτικό μου και στο μονό έχω τοποθετήσει ένα πολύ απλό κυκλωματάκι που προρυθμίζεις την τάση εξόδου και αν συμβεί να καεί το τροφοδοτικό, ή από λάθος να αυξήσω την τάση εξόδου, κόβει ένα ρελέ ισχύος.Το κυκλωματάκι το βρήκα σε ένα τεύχος των ηλεκτρονικών επιλογών και στην πραγματικότητα είναι προστασία εξόδου ενισχυτή ισχύος το οποίο προσάρμοσα κατάλληλα και επειδή λειτούργησε θαυμάσια το τοποθέτησα στα τροφοδοτικά μου. Το 2019 επανασχεδίασα το κύκλωμα . Το κύκλωμα με βραχυκύκλωμα εξόδου της τάσεως είναι πράγματι βάρβαρο .



Mήπως υπάρχει το σχέδιο?

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Για να μην ανοίγω νέο θέμα στο παρον τροφοδοτικό πρέπει να μπεί κεραμικός πυκνωτής παράλληλα στην είσοδο των 230VAC σαν κάποιο φίλτρο και σε ποια τιμή περίπου?

----------

